# Industrygothica's "Those Left Behind" [OOC]



## industrygothica

We will soon be wrapping up Industrygothica's "The Hive" and will be ready to level up and move on.

I am looking for 2-4 characters to join those already involved in continuing this adventure.  I am currently working on something original rather than a published adventure.  It will be based loosely on one of the plotlines originating in The Hive, but knowledge of that adventure is not required.

Characters will start out in Irongate, from the Greyhawk Campaign Setting.  Knowledge of the setting is not required.

I will leave recruiting open until The Hive is closer to completion, which could be close to a month, give or take.

The party at this point consists of the following characters:

Courage Bloodstone, Ranger/Paladin - played by Kobold Stew
Tanith Dathuis, Wizard - played by Mista Collins
Shaimon Hu'u, Barbarian/Druid - played by jkason
Jonas Cleighton, Cleric of Olidammara - played by DrZombie

Of course, that is subject to change giving the outcome of the current story, and any of these players may opt to create a new character should the situation arise. 
________________________________________
*Submitted (but not necessarily approved) characters thusfar:*

Blarkon Dragonslayer: Maegras, half-orc monk
Friadoc: Friadoc, halfling monk/rogue
airwalkrr: Jayden, half-elf bard
Jemal: Rokelsh, Human Barbarian/Fighter/Ranger
Scotley: Rogash Ungart, Rogue/Fighter
________________________________________

*Creation Guidelines:*
Characters are 6th level
Core/SRD only
Psionics are not allowed
28 point buy
Max HD at first level, 1/2 HD at even levels, 1/2+1 HD at odd levels
Starting gold is 13,000 gp
No single magic item over 4,300 gp (1/3 starting gold)
Remember that coins weigh 1lb per 50 coins
Intriguing backgrounds will help, especially if it is something that I can build on later.

*House Rules:*
Do not track experience points. 
PC's will level up when it is appropriate for the story.
Item creation is as written, with the exception of spending experience points.

*Posting Guidelines:*
Minimum of three posts a week, preferably more.
DM updates every other day, barring real life interferrence (more if possible).
Chose a color unique to your character for dialogue.  This color will also be used for map references to identify your PC.
Literacy is preferred.  I don't expect everyone to be a grammar expert, but I'd like at least _most_ of your posts to be coherent.


----------



## industrygothica

As an amendment to the above post, full characters need not be submitted immediately.  Right now I'd just like to hear your concepts and some of your backstory.  I'll let you know afterwards if you need a full character sheet.

Unless you just want to do the whole thing, that is.  Up to you.


-IG


----------



## industrygothica

Maybe I should've offered free donuts?  :\


----------



## gavagai

I'd like a go! I love Greyhawk, but I never get to play there (FR fanboys, Grrr!). Looking at the party roster, I would prefer to play a Bard. I have a character concept in mind, but I'll check out the roleplaying thread first to see what you've been up to / what style you're all playing (or is there some kind of concise summary somewhere?). Will post later.


----------



## Scotley

I'll give this one a shot. It looks like you could use a Rogue, maybe a rogue/fighter type. I'll whip something up this week and get it submitted. I can post 3x a week plus.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I'll take the donuts.

Also, I'd be interested in playing a monk, either a human or half-orc.  As a human, it'd be neat to be a monk trained by the Scarlet Brotherhood, who has found himself at odds with their agenda and methods, and has left the Brotherhood, seeking his own path.

As a half orc, maybe a young man who basically grew up as an outcast in Irongate, due to his ancestry, who was trained by a monk, possibly one with the background above.


----------



## gavagai

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> I'll take the donuts.




Yep, I think the donuts really made this thing attractive for all of us! 3 potential players after a simple donut bribe. guess I'll use that trick for my offline games. yay!

Took a short look on the character thread - I guess the dwarven bard is no longer active?

My character would be the ever cheerful optimist and stalwart follower of Trithereon. Raised in Sunndi, his campfire tales speak of the long and heroic battles of his people against the evil of the Great Kingdom (Of course, the good guys always win in the tales). He was always fascinated by the stories of the great heroes of the days of his fathers - when daunting adventurers braved the evil temple in hommlet, or fought the giants of the Crystalmist mountains (and, it is said, evil fiends that live in the very bowels of the earth!). This is the spirit that the people of the Iron League need to follow the path of the Summoner and protect their freedom and independence!


----------



## Mista Collins

Donuts? you never offered those for the original players. Looks like you are playing favorites already


----------



## industrygothica

gavagai said:
			
		

> Took a short look on the character thread - I guess the dwarven bard is no longer active?
> 
> My character would be the ever cheerful optimist and stalwart follower of Trithereon. Raised in Sunndi, his campfire tales speak of the long and heroic battles of his people against the evil of the Great Kingdom (Of course, the good guys always win in the tales). He was always fascinated by the stories of the great heroes of the days of his fathers - when daunting adventurers braved the evil temple in hommlet, or fought the giants of the Crystalmist mountains (and, it is said, evil fiends that live in the very bowels of the earth!). This is the spirit that the people of the Iron League need to follow the path of the Summoner and protect their freedom and independence!




Sounds ok to me.  I had to do a little research on Trithereon, as I'd never heard of him.  I just happen have a copy of Complete Divine, however, and that'll be fine.  As far as Greyhawk proper goes, don't expect to get too caught up in the details of the setting, as I'm not especially concerned with history or the political structure, but more that I have a map and something to use as a point of reference. 



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> I'll give this one a shot. It looks like you could use a Rogue, maybe a rogue/fighter type. I'll whip something up this week and get it submitted. I can post 3x a week plus.




Definitely.  Seems our original rogue/fighter type met a rather unfortunate end before we ever really got started.



			
				Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Also, I'd be interested in playing a monk, either a human or half-orc. As a human, it'd be neat to be a monk trained by the Scarlet Brotherhood, who has found himself at odds with their agenda and methods, and has left the Brotherhood, seeking his own path.
> 
> As a half orc, maybe a young man who basically grew up as an outcast in Irongate, due to his ancestry, who was trained by a monk, possibly one with the background above.




As I stated above, I'm not going to delve into the political aspects of the campaign setting, so while either concept would be fine, I think the latter would work better mainly because, while I don't know a lot about the Scarlet Brotherhood, I can't imagine they'd let someone go without some kind of repercussion.  I'm not picky though, so whichever you decide is fine with me.



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Donuts? you never offered those for the original players. Looks like you are playing favorites already



Indeed.  I'll have to see if I can make it up to you somehow.    Seems that maybe if I'd posted the original message during the day when everyone was on it might have worked better for me, instead of at 4 in the morning so the thread could be pushed slowly down the list before anyonehad a chance to notice it.  But hey, it's all a learning process, eh?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I've got a bit of a strange concept for a Rogue type. A dwarf native to the Irongate area who served in the military. Being unusually agile for a dwarf he was asked to join a special infiltration unit that learned to bypass locks and traps as well as kick ass. Rogue4/Fighter2. He uses a Dwarven waraxe and wears a mithral breastplate and mithral heavy shield. He's got the skills to handle scouting, locks and traps but he's not too quiet and sorely lacking in social skills. I'll get a draft up and see about fleshing out a background you can use. I'm only familiar with Irongate in the most general terms so suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, Industry, if you're still looking, and it's ok, I'll work on a concept today/tonight and drop it on here, ASAP.


----------



## airwalkrr

I'd really like to get in on this game with a bard if it is possible, but I won't crowd things. Let me know.


----------



## gavagai

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Sounds ok to me.  I had to do a little research on Trithereon, as I'd never heard of him.  I just happen have a copy of Complete Divine, however, and that'll be fine.  As far as Greyhawk proper goes, don't expect to get too caught up in the details of the setting, as I'm not especially concerned with history or the political structure, but more that I have a map and something to use as a point of reference.




Ah, dont get me wrong, its been years since I looked into the books. I'll be ok when I can share a tale of a heroic fight for freedom against oppression once in a while; no need to develop the line of succession of the highpriests of so-and-so for the last 4 centuries... I'll just take the map as a map.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got a bit of a strange concept for a Rogue type. A dwarf native to the Irongate area who served in the military. Being unusually agile for a dwarf he was asked to join a special infiltration unit that learned to bypass locks and traps as well as kick ass. Rogue4/Fighter2. He uses a Dwarven waraxe and wears a mithral breastplate and mithral heavy shield. He's got the skills to handle scouting, locks and traps but he's not too quiet and sorely lacking in social skills. I'll get a draft up and see about fleshing out a background you can use. I'm only familiar with Irongate in the most general terms so suggestions are welcome.




Sounds like an interesting concept.  The party has already run across some of the dwarven settlements in the Iron Hills, and have learned a bit of history concerning them as well.  If you haven't read that part of the thread yet, you should; you might find something in there useful for a backstory.

Friadoc and airwalkrr, you are both welcome to submit characters.  There is currently no deadline, but I will let you all know when there is.   I will not choose on a first-come-first-serve bases, but rather on the quality of the submission, how well the character will fit in with the rest of the party, and posting frequency.

I wouldn't mind if those interested hung around in this thread for a while and got to know each other a bit to help gauge who really is interested and those who only think they are.


----------



## Friadoc

Solid.

That all sounds good to me, too. It's one of the main things I like about Falkus' game, is we all seem to hit things off pretty well and are enjoying the campaign.

Anyhow, I'll write-up a pitch here in a bit, I'd do it right now, but I'm hammering out some changes to my greenbond in my RL Tabletop Arcana Evolved game - although he was born a faen, the reincarnation spell has just changed that. 

So, off to the tablet. I hope you enjoy my offering.


----------



## airwalkrr

I've got my character written up. How would you like me to send him to you?


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I've got my character written up. How would you like me to send him to you?




That was fast.  Posting him here is fine.


----------



## Friadoc

EDIT NOTES: I have not tally items for weight, however the coin listed is his current total.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Friadoc

[B]Class:[/B] Monk 3 (d8)/Rogue 3 (d6)

[B]Race:[/B] Halfling

[B]Size:[/B] Small

[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral

[B]Deity:[/B] CHat'An Monasticism 
via Baklunish philosophies and the teachings of Jat Won



[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000

[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 	     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 32 

[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 	     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a

[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 	     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a

[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 	     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0

[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 	     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 00%



                   [B]Base  Armor Shld  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Armor:[/B]           10        +0    +2    +1    +0    +3     16

[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13



                            [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1   +1      +6

[B]Ref:[/B]                       6    +2   +1      +9

[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2   +1      +7

[B]Circumstance mod(s)[/B]:
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.


[B]Weapon[/B]

Unarmed Damage: 1d4 +1 attk +5 crit x2]
Quarterstaff [1d4+1/1d4+1, attk +5 crit x2, 2 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]
Sling [1d3, attk +7 crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]
Nanchaku +1 [1d4+2 attk +6 crit x2, 1 lb., light, bludgeoning]
Sai [1d3-1, attk +5 crit x2, range incr 10 ft., 1/2 lb., light, bludgeoning]

[B]Misc. Weapon Mod(s)[/B]:
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Halfling, Orc



[B]Feats:[/B] 
Combat Reflexes	
Dodge	
Improved Initiative	
Improved Unarmed Strike	[monk]
Stunning Fist	[monk]



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 78       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5

[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

Balance                       5    +2    +2	+9

Climb			      5    +1    +2     +8
Diplomacy                     1    +0    +2     +3
Disable Device                5    +2    +0     +7
Disguise                      2    +0    +0     +2
Escape Artist                 5    +2    +0     +7
Forgery                       1    +2    +0     +3
Gather Information            2    +0    +0     +2
Hide                          5    +2    +4     +11
Jump                          5    +1    +4     +10
Knowledge (religion)          1    +2    +0     +3
Listen                        4    +2    +2     +8
Move Silently                 4    +2    +2     +8
Open Lock                     5    +2    +0     +7
Search                        5    +2    +0     +7
Sense Motive                  5    +2    +0     +7
Sleight of Hand               2    +2    +0     +4
Spot                          5    +2    +0     +7
Swim                          1    +1    +0     +2
Tumble                        5    +2    +2     +9
Use Rope                      5    +2    +0     +7



[B]Equipment:[/B]

Bedroll
Blanket, winter x1
Block and tackle
Caltrops
Chalk
Crowbar
Flasks x1
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Hammer
Ink vial
Ink pen
Knife, cooking
Lantern (hooded)
Oil flasks x2
Parchment sheets x4
Pitons x10
Pouch x4
Rations (1 day) x5
Rope (50', silk) x3
Sacks x3
Sealing wax
Sewing needle
Signet ring
Soap
Tent
Torches x2
Waterskins x2
Whetstone
Thieves' tools

Magic Items
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2,000 gp
Ring of Jumping - 2,500 gp
Boots of Elvenkind - 2,500 gp
Cloak of Elvenkind - 2,500 gp
Bracers of Armor +1 - 1,000 gp
Nunchaku +1 - 2,302 gp
Potion of cure light wounds - 50 gp


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 36gp 9sp 2cp



                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy     Lift   Push[/B]

[B]Max Weight:[/B]           0-32  33-65 66-98   98/195   488



[B]Age:[/B] 34

[B]Height:[/B] 3'0"

[B]Weight:[/B] 35lb

[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue

[B]Hair:[/B] Brown

[B]Skin:[/B] Tan


*Appearance:* 

Friadoc carries himself with a somewhat more disciplined grace and strength than most halflings, although save for a walking staff he appears quite unarmed. His clothing is simple traveller's clothing, however the tones look like they could easily be lost in urban or rural shadows.


*Background:* 

Friadoc (monk3/rogue3) was orphaned when orc bandits attacked his parents' caravan as it passed through the southern stretch of the Cairn Hills and killed every last man, woman, and child.

Or so they thought.

Several hours after the raiders had put the torch to the caravan, a cadre of traveling monks found the remains and the four brothers set to burying the dead.

Upon moving the bodies of a pair of halflings, male and female, the brothers found a baby halfling boy laying asleep under the woman, although it was evident that he had cried himself out and fell asleep from exhaustion.

So devastating was the raid, so total the destruction, the monks could find no evidence to the boys identity, save for the embroidery on his swaddling that read - Friadoc.

Raised as an orphan at the Chat'An Monastery in the Cairn Hills, Friadoc grew to under the tutelage of not only the four brothers who found him, but of all his brothers and sisters in the hidden vale of Chat'An.

Soon Friadoc found himself taken up by the Spirit of the Cat and Fox, walking the Path of the Mind. He focused the anguish fueled rage of his adolescence into the tempered resolve of discipline and purpose.

But, as with many halflings, Friadoc soon found the wanderlust in his blood and he began to walk.

First he traveled to the Vale, as Friadoc wished to know of his family, or at least if he could find out who they were, or where he came from. Yet, after many months, the young man only found friends, good friends for sure, but no family.

Soon the wanderlust turned to adventure, Friadoc found that not only was this a way to further temper his body, mind and soul and help those in need, but it also helped fund his travels and aide his brothers and sisters in the Chat'an vale with incomes and monies from the treasures and rewards of adventure.

Recently, Friadoc worked upon a merchant ship that sailed out of Relmor Bay, into the Sea of Gearnat, and to the City of Scant. Friadoc had read many tombs upon the region and decided that a visit to Irongate would be in order, so once again the young halfling walked.

Friadoc walked across the Headlands, to the City of Irongate, and has only arrived today, seeking test for his body, mind, and spirit.

OOC Notes:

A brief historical note, Friadoc is the name of my second D&D character, a rogue sidekick to my fighter, Wildstar Leedy, and obviously my most common username, too. 

Anyhow, that's a rough outline of my concept and his history. If it's an okay enough concept, I'll have his sheet up by tomorrow, as well as a description and personality outline.

Heck, one of these days I need to do a better, more embedded version of a sheet like you did, Industry, for Falkus' campaign.


----------



## airwalkrr

industrygothica said:
			
		

> That was fast.  Posting him here is fine.




What can I say? I'm enthusiastic. 

Is it possible I could email it to you? There are some character details I would prefer to keep "private" for the time being.


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> What can I say? I'm enthusiastic.
> 
> Is it possible I could email it to you? There are some character details I would prefer to keep "private" for the time being.




Sure.  Same name, @gmail.



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> Heck, one of these days I need to do a better, more embedded version of a sheet like you did, Industry, for Falkus' campaign.




As far as character sheets go, I'd prefer either this, which is the sheet that you're talking about, or this, which is similar to the new standard stat-block format.  I like these two simply because I know where all of the information is, and they take up minimal space, so scrolling is less of an issue.


----------



## Jemal

Still got room? I'm looking to get back into the swing of ENWorld.

Way too many ideas right now... Core/SRD, eh?  

OOOH.. 
ROKELSH! I originally used him him in a LOW'VEROK campaign about 3 years back.. 

Background: 
Rokelsh spent the majority of his young life living in the desert with his tribe, until the day he decided to leave the tribe and see what it was like outside the desert. For the last year he has been wandering the coastline, travelling from Benshay and leaving home behind him. 
Rokelsh is not scared of magic like some of his people, it's just that he trusts his own skills more than any magic, and uses magic only to accentuate his own skills (IE healing/enhancments). 

He's not really looking for anything in particular, he's just out to have an adventure, make his fortune, you know.. the usual.

He relies on tactics, speed, and strength... Kill the opponent quick enough, and evade his attacks, and it doesn't matter if you've got a glass jaw. He's considered fairly wise and gets along by Determination (Force of will) Rather than sheer stamina. Also, being from near the forbidden lands, he needs to be very observant.

When I originally conceived of him, he was supposed to be fairly uncharismatic, b/c he'ld just left his people and they have a much different culture than most people, but I'ld think by lvl 6 he's spent enough time to adapt a little bit.


If there is room for me, I'ld like to talk to you about where the desert and 'forbidden lands' would fit in this campaign setting.. I've read a little Greyhawk, but most of it years ago.
Also I've got a lot of interesting (well, to me at least) info on his tribe and their culture.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> If there is room for me, I'ld like to talk to you about where the desert and 'forbidden lands' would fit in this campaign setting.. I've read a little Greyhawk, but most of it years ago.
> Also I've got a lot of interesting (well, to me at least) info on his tribe and their culture.




As I haven't made any decisions yet, you're more than welcome to submit a concept.  I'll be more than willing to discuss with you anything you need or want to help create a character.

Tell me more about the _Forbidden Lands_.


----------



## Jemal

The Forbidden lands are a part of the World of Low'Verok, which i believe was a home-brew by Isida Kep'tukari (Ray Silver).  I'm not looking for the exact same thing, but Rokelsh's tribe was originally located in the desert on the edge of the Forbidden Lands.

Cut and paste, Originally posted by Isida Kep'tukari, July 7, 2003, ENWorld(As far as I know):

The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low’verok. The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try. The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes. The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife. There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.” And nothing ever has. The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters. *The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.* So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it. The phrase “I’ll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.


The desert itself, as well as the cultures/manners of the tribe within it were left up to me at the time, so I actually put some fair amount of thought into them.


----------



## airwalkrr

I sent my character IG. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Here is the monk I mentioned, IG

Maegras, half-orc monk 6
LN male humanoid
Init +3; Senses darkvision, Spot +12
Languages Common, Orc 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 18, touch 18, flat-footed 15 [+1 Ring]
hp 45 [6d8+12+3]
Fort +7 [5 base, 2 Con], Ref +8 [5 base, 3 Dex], Will +8 [5 base, 3 Wis]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Spd 50ft.
Melee Unarmed Strike +7 [1d8+3]; m/w kama +8 [1d6+3]
Ranged m/w Shuriken +8 [1d2+3]
Base Attack +4; Grapple +11
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities
Str 16 [14 +2 racial]
Dex 16 [14 +2 gloves]
Con 15 [14 +1 4th level]
Int 10 [12 -2 racial]
Wis 16 [14 +2 periapt)
Cha 6 [8 -2 racial]

Feats Improved Unarmed Strike [monk], Improved Grapple [monk],Toughness [1st], Combat Reflexes [Monk], Power Attack [3rd], Improved Trip [monk], Stealthy [6th]
Skills Hide +14 [9 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Stealthy], Move Silently +14 [9 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Stealthy], Spot +12 [9 ranks, +3 Wis], Tumble +12 (9 ranks, +3 Dex)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Possessions +1 ring of protection, Periapt of Wisdom +2, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Heward’s Handy Haversack, m/w Kama, 25 m/w Shuriken, 5 Potions Magic Fang (CL 1st), 5 Potions Mage Armor (CL 1st) bedroll, 5 days rations, waterskin, flint&steel.

Currency 36gp, 9sp

Background:  Maegras was born to a fairly prosperous merchant’s wife, the result of an unfortunate encounter with orc raiders. Adventurers rescued the young woman, after a period of captivity in an orc lair, and nine months later, Maegras was born.  The woman’s husband wanted no part of the half breed bastard, and encouraged his own children to make the ugly child’s life difficult. 

At the age of ten, the half-orc boy vanished into the streets of Irongate. The merchant made a perfunctory search to please his wife, but was quite relieved to be free of the lad. Maegras might well have died, or suffered another dismal fate, but instead he met a man, who was a watchman at a warehouse. The man, seemingly for his own amusement, taught the boy the rudiments of the mysterious arts he’d learned at a monastery. At the same time, he drilled into the young mind that control of self was the key to all things.

A few years later, the man who’d trained Maegras vanished, and the half-orc was left to continue his training on his own. He took up a life of adventuring, though his goal was more to practice and perfect his art then more material desires. After a time, he became quite accomplished.

Personality and Appearance: Maegras very much favors his orcish side, in looks, with pronounced tusks, and dark skin.  He’s never really fit into a social circle, and almost never speaks.  When he does his voice is a deep, growling rumble.  His personality is very withdrawn, and focused on perfecting his art.  Very little outside of that interests him. On the other hand, he has learned that he needs to work with others, and he is punctilious about honoring any commitments made. 

He tends to wear grey exploring clothes, including a deeply hooded cloak, and a heavy cloth face cover, leaving only his dull yellow eyes exposed to casual onlookers. He is tall, well over six feet, and weighs just under two hundred pounds.


----------



## industrygothica

Everything looks good with the characters so far.  I haven't gone over them completely thoroughly yet, but at first glance all seems well.  If you'd like to look at each others', that'd be great too.  Lord knows I'm as prone to mistakes as anyone, so a few more sets of eyes will never hurt.


----------



## Jemal

Rokelsh
Human Brb2/Fgtr1/Ranger3
AL: CG HT: 6'1" WT: 190 Hair: Long, Black Eyes: Green

STR: 18 (+4) [16+2 Gauntlets]
DEX: 16 (+3) [15+1 level]
CON: 10 (+0) 
INT: 10 (+0) 
WIS: 14 (+2) 
CHA: 8 (-1) 

HP: 37 (2d12+1d10+3d8) AC: 18
Saves: FORT: +8  REF: +6  WILL: +3
Init: +3

Bab: 6
Attacks: 
Normal Shot: +1 M.C.L.Bow (+11/+6, 1d8+4 damage, Threat 20/X3, Range 110')
Rapid Shot: +1 M.C.L.Bow (+9/+9/+4, 1d8+4 damage, Threat 20/X3, Range 110')
Mellee: +1 Great Sword (+12/+7, 2d6+7 damage, Threat 19-20/X2)

Skills(Total/Ranks):[49 Points] Jump(+10/5), Craft:Weapons(+5/5), Craft:Armour(+5/5), Survival(+9/5), Listen(+7/5), Spot(+7/5), Tumble (+5/1cc), Knowledge:Geography(+8/8), Knowledge: Nature(+7/5)
(*cc=Cross Class; 2 skill points)  Synergy bonuses and Armour Check Penalties are allready figured in.

Feats: [5] W.Focus(L.Bow), W.Focus(Great Sword), Power Attack, Cleave, Diehard

Class Features: 
Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Favoured Enemy(), Combat Style(Archery): Rapid Shot, Track, Endurance

Languages: Common

Equipment: 
On Self:
+1 Great Sword [2350 GP]
+ 1 MTY Comp Long Bow(+4) [2800 GP]
100 Arrows [5 GP]
MW Chain Shirt[250 GP]
+2 Gauntlets of Strength [4000 GP]
Cloak of Resistance + 1 [1000 GP]
Backpack [2 GP]
2 Belt Pouchs [2 GP]
Signet Ring [5 GP]
Ring of Sustenance [2500 GP]

In Backpack:
100' Silk Rope [20 GP]

Belt Pouch Left: 
60 GP (1 Lb)
Belt Pouch Right: 
60 SP (1 Lb)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh

*okay two Questions*

the first question is a fairly easy one can i join?

The second is also easy i guess. how do you feel about inhuman pcs?


----------



## industrygothica

Jamal:

Rokelsh looks solid enough.  As for the Forbidden Lands and a desert, the first thing that comes to mind (after looking at the map and skimming the text a bit) are the Bright Lands in the Bright Desert.  Apparently it is not a pleasant place to live, as the evil archmage tends to claim everything for himself, enforced by his armies of desert nomads and mercenaries.  

Looks like it's about three or four hundred miles south of Greyhawk proper, bordered by the Sea of Gearnat to the south and southwest, and the small mountain range of Abbor-Alz forming a wide arc around the rest of the desert.


ishalleatyourflesh:

Anyone is free to submit a character, but that doesn't necessarily mean that character will be chosen to join the game.  There are already four PC's currently playing, and I will chose up to four more to join at a later time that has yet to be determined.  I will be accepting submissions until I am ready to make that decision.

PC's do not have to be human.  They do need to be one of the standard core races, however.  So, _inhuman_, yes.  _Inhumanoid_, no.


----------



## Jemal

sounds good, IG... and btw, please.. it's JEMAL, with an e... or just J.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> sounds good, IG... and btw, please.. it's JEMAL, with an e... or just J.





Heh.. oops.  Duly noted.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, here's a mostly complete character for your approval. He still needs a little gear, but he's mostly complete. I tried to base the background on the information in the game thread. Additional suggestions are welcome. 



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Rogash Ungart
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 4/Fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Clangeddin Silverbeard

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] NA
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 39 (4d6+2d10+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 20%

                [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]           10    +5    +3    +3    +0    +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 13           [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21 (Uncanny Dodge)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Dwarven Waraxe         +9     1d10+3     20x3
Mt. MW Comp. Longbow      +9     1d8+2      20x3  
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Dwaven, Common, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60'; Stonecunning +2;
 Weapon Familiarity--Urgosh, Waraxe; Stability +4; 
+2 vs. Poison; +2 to attack Orcs and goblinoids; +4 vs. Giants;
+2 Appraise & Craft checks on stone or metal items;
Profiecency with all simple & martial weapons, all armor & shields; Sneak Attack +2d6; Trapfinding; Evasion;
Trapsense +1; Uncanny Dodge 

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus (Waraxe); Iron Will; Point Blank Shot;
Rapid Shot; Powerattack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 69       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appriase                   1    +1          +0      2 (4) Stone or Metal
Balance                    0    +3          +2      5
Bluff                      5    +0          +0      5
Climb                      1    +2          +0	    3	
Craft (traps)		   1    +1	            2 (4) Stone or Metal
Decipher Script		   1    +1		    2
Diplomacy		   0    +0	    +2	    2
Disable Divice		   8    +3	    +2	    13
GatherInformation	   1	+0	    +2      1 (3) Iron Hills 
Hide			   5	+3		    8	
Intimidate		   5    +0  	    +2      7
Jump			   0	+2	    +2      4
Knowledge (Loc-IronHill)   5    +1	            6
Listen			   0	+0		    0	
Move Silently		   5    +3		    8
Open Lock		   8    +3	    +2	    13	 
Search 			   8	+1		    9	
Sense Motive		   1	+0		    1 	
Seight of Hand		   1 	+3                  4
Spot			   6	+0                  6   
Swim			   2	+2                  4 
Tumble			   5	+3                  8   
	
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Dwarven Waraxe        2330gp   8lb
Mithral Breastplate      4200gp   15lb
+1 Mithral Heavy Shield  2010gp   7.5lb
Mt. MW Comp. Longbow      500gp   3lb    20 arrows 1gp  3lb
MW Thieves' Tools	  150gp
Explorers' Outfit

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 3959gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 56
[B]Height:[/B] 4'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Light Brown

*Appearance:* Rogash's appearance is somewhat unusual in keeping with his nature. He is tall and slender as dwarves go. His sharp eyes are emerald green. His beard is coal black and bushy with a tendency to stick out as well as down. He wears his dark hair in elaborate braids the ends wrapped in purple cloth held by gold wire. This is a style adopted by he and his fellows in an elite military unit. He wears a purple surcoat over his mithral breastplate. A matching heavy shield completes his armor. A waraxe hangs at his side with a stout oaken handle and gleaming head that he calls 'Gatecrasher' in subtle insult to his home of Irongate. He carries a bow that looks more elven than dwarven in a quiver across his back. On the back of his right hand is a gray tattoo of a wavy hafted spear with a broad head. He tends to be loud, boisterous and outspoken. He is friendly and enjoys a good tavern, but finds friendship illusive. 

*Background:* Rogash Petrov's son of Clan Ungart was born some 56 years ago in a small Iron Hills clanhold. His father died in a mining accident when he was only 14. He was a difficult and rebellious lad who had trouble fitting in to life as a miner. Despite his efforts he had some difficulty making friends and maintaining relationships except with other troubled youths. His behavior was such that he eventually was given a choice by the clan elders--exile or the military. But for the plea of his mother he would have likely chosen exile. She thought perhaps the military could instill a sense of discipline in him that she had not been able to. While an able enough warrior, Rogash tended to clash with his officers and question the logic of their orders. While his military career was on its way to an early end, one sharp and unconventional officer saw something in young Rogash. This officer, Captain Stonebender, recruited Rogash and other young agile and intelligent warriors for a special unit. Stonebender called his men the Shadowspear. Talents developed in his misspent youth, stealth, speed, sharp eyes and the ability to pass locks and traps served Rogash well in the Shadowspear. This unit specialized in penetrating quickly to the heart of an enemy camp be it a fortress, dungeon or base. The men of the Shadowspear were expected to be bold and think for themselves, which fit Rogash well. They were a successful unit garnering many accolades. During the troubles with the Formians a few years ago the Shadowspear worked deep in enemy territory. The men returned with filled with dark and bitter images. Captain Stonebender was slain during the war and after his men had returned his body and the bodies of many of their comrades home for burial the unit was disbanded. When opportunity came Rogash left the military rather than endure life in a regular unit. He moved to the city of Irongate which has been his home ever since. He finds work as a guard or security consultant. He often drinks too much. Sometimes he will fall back on Roguish skills and liberate money or goods from greedy corrupt men in the city. He spends this money lavishly on the downtrodden and buying drinks for friends. While he is proud of his old unit and often drinks a toast to the memory of Captain Stonebender he never talks of the battles with the Formians. If he does not find a cause he can believe in or a place to belong he will eventually find himself in prison or drink his life away.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley:

Everything looks good.  I like that you tied his background in with the current story.  He should be pretty nasty when he makes a sneak attack.

If you wouldn't mind formatting the abilities section so that you don't have to side-scroll, that'd help ensure that I don't miss anything when the time comes to use one of his abilities.


-IG


----------



## Scotley

I'll get the format polished up. I'm going to be out of town for a few days, but I'll get him done when I get back. He needs a buddy to flank with.


----------



## Jemal

Rokelsh was very helpful to the first 'sneaky' type he befriended, Noddy the Halfling and Rokelsh made a fairly good team.. perhaps the same could be said with Rogash.


----------



## Scotley

Excellent, I hope Rogash will be able to join up with Rokelsh soon.


----------



## industrygothica

gavagai & ishalleatyourflesh: I haven't heard from either of you guys in a bit.  Are you still interested?  I'd like to see a bit more of your characters if you are.


----------



## Friadoc

Sorry I've been silent, between fleshing out Friadoc more and work, well, yeah...work. 

More to come.


----------



## gavagai

Sorry, I'll be dropping out. I don't want to make a commitment I might not be able to follow through, and I have some personal troubles at the moment.


----------



## airwalkrr

Any update?


----------



## Friadoc

Alas, from me, are only words that signify no update. 

Seriously, though, I'm hammering out my equipment list and layout - the gear always takes me longer than the character,since I'm all about the toys with a rogue-type.


----------



## industrygothica

Nothing new to speak of on this end.  If any of you are keeping up with the current game thread you'll have seen that we had to stop and take care of a little business.  We're done with that now, and are ready to carry on, so it shouldn't be long now.

I'm still putting the finishing touches on the new adventure; basically getting everything organized.  For some reason I have to have everything laid out perfectly so even when I make my own adventure with columns and such, and can't just go from notes here and there, so it's taking a bit.  Hopefully it'll be something worth something though.  There will be eight of you in all probability, so I'm trying to decide on an equivalent EL boost for you all.

I should tell you, I suppose, since we're on the subject, that since there will be so many of you that I will not necessarily wait for everyone to post an action before moving on if it is appropriate.  I don't think it fair to make six or seven people wait for another to post; if the majority are ready, and I am also ready to update, then that's what will be done, and anyone left who hasn't posted will either stand there and watch or be NPC'd with the most logical (and simple) action that is appropriate.  I hope that isn't an issue for anyone, but if it is, you should let me know now.


-IG


----------



## airwalkrr

That sounds perfectly fair to me. I understand the nuances of pbp combat only too well. At least for my character, I believe his actions will be fairly self-evident most of the time.


----------



## Scotley

I prefer you keep the action moving. If you need to select an action for my character I don't mind at all. Of course I'm able to post pretty much every day, often more than once a day. Thus, I may not be the best one to ask as I should be able to keep up.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Seems fine to me.  I look forward to seeing how this runs.


----------



## Jemal

Sounds like a good idea.  Maybe people could give general strategies for what their characters would do in common situations?

IE Rokelsh - If it's in melee range, kill it with sword.  If it's not, kill it with bow.  
If we're not trying to kill it, -4 atk (Subdual).  If it seems easy to hit, Power Attack.

Fairly easy for a barbarian, i guess..

Also, I just noticed I haven't selected my favoured enemy yet...
Rokelsh hadn't really come across any enemy types that he enjoyed killing more than others.  (Too bad 'coward' isn't a racial type..)... 

Ideas?  It's the only part of Ranger that doesn't suit the character...


(PS - Ishalleatyourflesh has been working pretty steady lately, not sure if you should wait on him or not, though he did seem pretty interested in trying it out.  I'll tell him to post if he thinks he'll still have time for the game.)


----------



## Jemal

*Bump?*

Hey, how's everybody doing?  Just making sure nobody's forgetting about this.  I'm keeping up with the IC, waiting impatiently for my turn.


----------



## Friadoc

I'm still working on my magic items and gear. Work had me tonight, but I should be good tomorrow night.


----------



## industrygothica

Shouldn't be _too_ long now.  As I said, I'm still trying to get things organized and to figure out a way to get you guys involved.  I'm sure it'll be something cheesy and cliche, so we're all sure to be entertained. 

I guess while I'm here and still working on things, and to gauge a little more interest, I'll ask you all: what are you hoping to see in this adventure, or at least, what would you _like_ to see?

I plan on using a bit of material that isn't derived from the SRD or core material, just to represent something that your characters have likely not encountered, like new monsters, spells, and maybe some equipment (no variant rules or anything of the like).

Do you all prefer a hack-and-slash type game, or do you like to think more.  I'll try to do a balanced mixture, but if you all have a preference, that'd be helpful.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for asking. The character I built should be okay in a fight, so I can live with hack and slash, but it wouldn't be my first choice. I layed out the background of a character at a low point in his life. I'd hope to see some chance for him to turn his life a around. Maybe a cause worth living (or dying) for. Something to add meaning to his otherwise haphazard life. A chance for growth. I enjoy the chance to think in a game.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I've been keeping an eye on this thread, and looking in on the IC thread from time to time.  I'm still very interested and Maegras is ready to go, pending DM approval.

So far as what I'd like to see, I always enjoy some hack and slash, but mysteries, intrigue, and character development are at least as important.


----------



## airwalkrr

Well, since you are running the game in Irongate, I would like to see a good dose of political intrigue. Any country involving the Iron League should have a lot of it, plagued as the coalition has been by outside forces and plots.


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Well, since you are running the game in Irongate, I would like to see a good dose of political intrigue. Any country involving the Iron League should have a lot of it, plagued as the coalition has been by outside forces and plots.





Hmm..  you might want to read this post.  Political intrigue is not my forte, and I really don't know enough about the setting to delve into that, even if it was.  If that's what you're looking for, I'm afraid you might be left wanting.

Though I wouldn't mind learning more about the Iron League, if you want to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Jemal

As for what I'm looking for.. Well, Rokelsh is what you may call a 'civilized barbarian', a hunter of the wilds who's adapted to the city nonetheless.  
He's VERY comfortable in a fight, be it against wild beasts, crazy monsters, or other humanoids.  Though he's also become comfortable in the city, he's more comfortable exploring new areas, and is currently in training to become a Horizon Walker.  

Rokelsh's main purpose/desire right now is to see and experience all he can.


----------



## airwalkrr

Well, at the very least I would recommend picking up a copy of Dragon magazine #351, as it contains an excellent article on the city of Irongate. I have not read it in entirety, but I have read enough to know that it is good and probably will read the rest if you plan to use it in this campaign.

Although I certainly jumped on this because it was advertised as Greyhawk, I enjoy any style of campaign as long as it is done well.


----------



## Friadoc

When it comes to what is desired from a campaign, for me at least, it is pretty simple - Good times.

Currently, in a d20 Darkmatter Play-by-Post, I'm having a blast as a player in a group that Industry is also a player and, so far, I think we're all having a great time.

So, that's pretty much all I'm looking for in a campaign. I can adapt to pretty much any playing style and I think that 'Friadoc', as a PC, should be able to do the same.

Excitement, adventure, may not be what a Jedi craves, but I'm okay with it.  

On a side note: With the exception of item weight, Friadoc is done - plus, thanks to his Haversack, weight ain't a real issue now.


----------



## industrygothica

I suppose it's my turn to reply here. Everything is going well, though I'm finding it a bit more difficult to find time to organize things the way I'd like.  I've got the basic story down, but the details are escaping me--probably details that'll never be made known anyway, but that's beside the point.  I've been working CRAZY overtime (my next day off should be sometime in April, if I'm lucky) and I'm running a little slower these days, but I'm still here, trudging along; don't forget about me yet. 

Anyway, on to the good stuff.

I'm planning a bit of hack-n-slash, a bit of mystery and intrigue, and I'm determined to make use of some of the not-so-obvious skills, but you never know.  Hopefully I can add some things to make you all happy.


Scotley: Rogash is in, if you want to go ahead and post him in the RG thread.  I appreciate the effort you put into his background, and I think I'll be able to work with it easily enough.  If you're not keeping up with the current in game thread, I'll let you know when you can start posting.  It'll be plainly obvious if you are.  Either way, it'll be a bit still.

Everyone else: I'm still working, and still looking. Be patient, please.


----------



## Scotley

Excellent, I'll get Rogash transfered over some time to day and stay current with the action. I'm looking forward to the game. I understand it may be a little while.


----------



## industrygothica

So is it just me or does it seem like everything is a little slower around here lately?  Seems that almost all of my games have slowed down a bit.


----------



## Scotley

Spring is in the air and a young man's fancy turns to...well, in my case spring cleaning and yard work. There is usually a bit of a slowdown in the spring. There seems to be a corresponding boom in the fall.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> Spring is in the air and a young man's fancy turns to...well, in my case spring cleaning and yard work. There is usually a bit of a slowdown in the spring. There seems to be a corresponding boom in the fall.




Weird.  I know that I'm getting ready to go on 12-hours shifts, so my posting routine may change somewhat as well.  I can't imagine that I'll be posting much on mondays and tuesdays, the only weekdays I'll consistantly be working, but I should be fine the rest of the week and every other weekend.  Not that things are generally hopping around here on weekends anyway...  Really shouldn't affect this game too much.


----------



## Jemal

Well, can't speak for the rest of'em, but I'm still around waiting to see if I'm formally accepted.  So far the only character you've said for sure is "in" is Rogash.


----------



## Friadoc

I'm here, too, but as Scotley says, it's almost that time of year.

My offline gaming group hasn't got together in over a month, but we're fixing that tomorrow.

Anyhow, I'm still here, just been a smidge quiet due to work, both real job and hobby jobs (Delvers Square).


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, can't speak for the rest of'em, but I'm still around waiting to see if I'm formally accepted.  So far the only character you've said for sure is "in" is Rogash.





Oh, well if you want to put Rokelsh in the Rogue's gallery, that'll make two. 

Friadoc, you're in too, if for no other reason than I like gaming with you.

So there's three.  I'm still looking at the other two.


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Friadoc, you're in too, if for no other reason than I like gaming with you.




So, you, like my fiancee and friends, have very questionable taste in people, but I'll take what I can get. 

Thanks!


----------



## krunchyfrogg

IndustryGothica:  Are you willing to look at any more?  I could have a character for you, but I've never started above 1st level before, and would need the whole "starting equipment" schtick explained a bit.


----------



## Jemal

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> IndustryGothica:  Are you willing to look at any more?  I could have a character for you, but I've never started above 1st level before, and would need the whole "starting equipment" schtick explained a bit.




Well that's easy enough for me, I rarely start AT first level anymore. It gets repetetive with the amount of different campaigns I've been in.

Anyways, you either use the chart on DMG page 135 to figure out how much 'wealth' you have for your level, or you go with whatever the DM says. For example, this campaign we're starting at level 6, and the DM stated "Starting gold is 13,000 gp, No single magic item over 4,300 gp (1/3 starting gold)"

How this works is you use the DMG's magic item charts (As well as the PHB's normal items, say Masterwork, etc) and essentially you have 13,000 GP to 'BUY' equipment that your character would/should have.    
You wouldn't be able to have anything that costs more than 4,300 (Most DM's limit the max single item at either 1/3 or 1/2 of your starting gold).  Any Gold you don't spend on Magic items (Or normal items.. Don't forget those in your quest for magic) would be what money your character has on his/her person. (Unless otherwise stated by the DM).
EX An elven archer with 20 dex and a 16 strength(Before magic) could get a +1 Mty Comp(+4) Long Bow (2,600), gloves of dexterity +2 (4,000), Belt of strength +2(4,000), and +1 Mithril Chain Shirt (2,100). That would leave him with 300GP for miscellaneous equipment.
For other examples, just check the other characters.

Fairly simple, right? Did I explain it ok?


----------



## krunchyfrogg

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fairly simple, right? Did I explain it ok?




you did.  Thanks a lot.  I hope I can get my computer online and get a character up this weekend!


----------



## industrygothica

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> you did.  Thanks a lot.  I hope I can get my computer online and get a character up this weekend!




I'll wait until after the weekend at least before I chose the last PC, so you have plenty of time.  Do you already have a concept in mind?  If so, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Do you already have a concept in mind?  If so, I'd like to hear it.



I'm thinking of a Gnome Rogue/Spellcasting type.  Chaotic, probably good, with a below average wisdom.  I'm taking a lot of influence from Jan Jansen, if you've ever played Baldur's Gate II.

The multiclass (Bard or Illusionist) depends on if you're playing 3e or 3.5.  Personally, I'd rather only have 2 or 3 Rogues levels, and the rest in Illusionist, but it doesn't make much sense if you're strict about the 3.5 favored class rule.

This character would have grown up poor, and have learned the family "trade" of pickpocketing and minor thievery.  He's not _much_ of a criminal, you see?   He's always able to worm his way out of trouble with his comedy, although he can get on most peoples nerves after a while.  A little pudgy, with a thin goatee and mustache, he can always be seen wearing a knowing smile.

EDIT:

I just read a bit in the PHBII.  I might go with a Rog3/Beguiler instead.  This class seems to fit my concept.  If I go this way, I'll probably go with a Halfling (that whole favored class bit) instead of a Gnome, but personality and background would be similar.


----------



## industrygothica

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a Gnome Rogue/Spellcasting type.  Chaotic, probably good, with a below average wisdom.  I'm taking a lot of influence from Jan Jansen, if you've ever played Baldur's Gate II.
> 
> The multiclass (Bard or Illusionist) depends on if you're playing 3e or 3.5.  Personally, I'd rather only have 2 or 3 Rogues levels, and the rest in Illusionist, but it doesn't make much sense if you're strict about the 3.5 favored class rule.
> 
> This character would have grown up poor, and have learned the family "trade" of pickpocketing and minor thievery.  He's not _much_ of a criminal, you see?   He's always able to worm his way out of trouble with his comedy, although he can get on most peoples nerves after a while.  A little pudgy, with a thin goatee and mustache, he can always be seen wearing a knowing smile.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just read a bit in the PHBII.  I might go with a Rog3/Beguiler instead.  This class seems to fit my concept.  If I go this way, I'll probably go with a Halfling (that whole favored class bit) instead of a Gnome, but personality and background would be similar.





The PC creation guidelines state core/srd only, so I'd rather you stick with that.  You can feel free to ignore the favored class restrictions--I never much cared for those anyway.

note: I said _PC_ creation is restricted to core/srd, but don't be surprised if you stumble across a duskblade npc or something of the like. As I stated before, this is just to represent the unusual things your characters have never encountered before.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

industrygothica said:
			
		

> The PC creation guidelines state core/srd only, so I'd rather you stick with that.  You can feel free to ignore the favored class restrictions--I never much cared for those anyway.



Cool, sorry about missing that... I haven't rolled up a character in years.


----------



## airwalkrr

Would be a shame if Jayden didn't make it into this campaign. He's such a cool character. But then again, perhaps you don't like bards.


----------



## Blackroot

Hello, I'm really interested in joining a campaign, but it would be my first time online, so I'm not sure on all the basics. I'm designing a spellcaster per your guidelines and should have him ready in the next few days.


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Would be a shame if Jayden didn't make it into this campaign. He's such a cool character. But then again, perhaps you don't like bards.




I think Jayden is a fine character, and I have no problem with bards, especially in a pbp game.  My concern, honestly, is that you won't get what you were expecting out of this game.  You said you jumped into it because it was Greyhawk, and now that you know that it is Greyhawk in name only, I'm wondering if you're still really as interested, especially coming from a new DM like myself.  

If you've read the first post in the original OOC thread, you'll know that that was the original premise of this game, to get my feet wet as a DM.  I'm still very much green, and prone to mistakes, but I'm learning.  Is that still something you're comfortable with?


krunchyfrog & Blackroot: Looking forward to seeing your characters.

Everyone else:  I'll take submissions until Friday midnight (GMT -6), and make the decision on the last pc over the weekend--probably Saturday.  Anyone who is not chosen is encouraged to stick around as an alternate.


----------



## airwalkrr

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think Jayden is a fine character, and I have no problem with bards, especially in a pbp game.  My concern, honestly, is that you won't get what you were expecting out of this game.  You said you jumped into it because it was Greyhawk, and now that you know that it is Greyhawk in name only, I'm wondering if you're still really as interested, especially coming from a new DM like myself.




I'm quite fine with a DM making Greyhawk his own. Discrepansies in canon be damned. If you can run a fun game, I could care less about the setting, but good Greyhawk games are rare so I admit I salivated at the thought.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> If you've read the first post in the original OOC thread, you'll know that that was the original premise of this game, to get my feet wet as a DM.  I'm still very much green, and prone to mistakes, but I'm learning.  Is that still something you're comfortable with?




Absolutely. As long as the DM learns from his mistakes and does not unduly penalize players because of them, he is free to make them all day long. I play games to socialize, have fun, and be a part of an interactive story. I see the rules as a tool, a mechanism to aid in telling the story. While adhering to the rules helps keep the story exciting, human error is perfectly acceptable.

I would really like to play in this campaign, if for no other reason than that I like the character I created. But it is your game, so feel free to choose another if you think that character will fit the group better.


----------



## industrygothica

Just a reminder to everyone - the deadline for submissions is midnight tonight, and there is only one spot left.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

I'm going to take my hat out of the ring.  I'm going to be way too busy to get a character in on time.


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr, Jayden is in.  I know there are some elements that you want kept private, and that's fine, but I'd like it if you can at least put a stat block in the rogue's gallery please.

With that, submissions are closed, and the four new PC's are chosen.

We're still finishing up in the Hive, and I'm still working on some of the details for the new stuff, so it'll be a little bit.  Hopefully not too long though.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

Good luck with the game!


----------



## industrygothica

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Good luck with the game!




Thanks.  If you're interested, I'll look you up if a spot opens up.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer

I'm very interested, and following both this thread and the in-game one, to keep abreast of events.

Definitely ready if a spot opens up


----------



## Scotley

industrygothica said:
			
		

> airwalkrr, Jayden is in.  I know there are some elements that you want kept private, and that's fine, but I'd like it if you can at least put a stat block in the rogue's gallery please.
> 
> With that, submissions are closed, and the four new PC's are chosen.
> 
> We're still finishing up in the Hive, and I'm still working on some of the details for the new stuff, so it'll be a little bit.  Hopefully not too long though.




Excellent. I'll be waiting.


----------



## airwalkrr

I've decided I am busy enough so I will not be pursuing this game any longer. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## industrygothica

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I've decided I am busy enough so I will not be pursuing this game any longer. Thanks for the thought though.




Ok.  Sorry to hear that.

Blarkon Dragonslayer, are you still interested?  Looks like your spot just opened up.  Otherwise, we'll just continue on with seven.


----------



## Ivellious

Well, if he isn't then I know that I'm interested, but since he had first dibs I'll let Blarkon Dragonslayer get in on it


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Well, if he isn't then I know that I'm interested, but since he had first dibs I'll let Blarkon Dragonslayer get in on it




Sounds good.  I know how to get a hold of you if need be.


----------



## Ivellious

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Sounds good.  I know how to get a hold of you if need be.



Sounds kinda stalkerish there industry.    Well, just so I know there character idea in my head is approved, how would you feel to a lizardfolk barbarian?


----------



## Jemal

Rokelsh LOVE Lizardman! Rokelsh help save village of noble lizardfolk from crazy black dragon once!


----------



## Ivellious

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rokelsh LOVE Lizardman! Rokelsh help save village of noble lizardfolk from crazy black dragon once!




Hmmmm, is that in the backstory for this character Jemal or is it something that happened while you did play him in real life?  Cause that would make a background easier for me as said lizardman would feel indebted to the Rokelsh from helping to save him and his village.  Makes the lizardman want to protect the "unscaled warmblood"


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, is that in the backstory for this character Jemal or is it something that happened while you did play him in real life?  Cause that would make a background easier for me as said lizardman would feel indebted to the Rokelsh from helping to save him and his village.  Makes the lizardman want to protect the "unscaled warmblood"




Honestly, I'm not to keen on non-standard races.  At least not yet.  

I think that, some day, when I'm more familiar with the intricacies of the game, I'm going to run one in which it is require to use a non-standard race.  For now, though, I'm gonna have to stick to the plain ol' boring ones.


----------



## Jemal

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, is that in the backstory for this character Jemal or is it something that happened while you did play him in real life?  Cause that would make a background easier for me as said lizardman would feel indebted to the Rokelsh from helping to save him and his village.  Makes the lizardman want to protect the "unscaled warmblood"




Happened when I first played him, in the "World of Low'Verok" here on ENWorld a few years ago.  It's background for him, but IG has a problem with non-standard races.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Happened when I first played him, in the "World of Low'Verok" here on ENWorld a few years ago.  It's background for him, but IG has a problem with non-standard races.




Yes, just call me _buzzkill_.


----------



## Ivellious

It's ok,  I'll switch to an arcane archer (sorry, been without internet till now) I'll go ahead and start whipping something up


----------



## industrygothica

I hope you are all still around.

Ivellious, are you still interested?  If not, we'll carry on with seven instead of eight.

I know this is taking a bit longer than I expected.  There are only a few encounters left in this first part, so hopefully it won't be _too_ much longer.

This new one has turned out to be a bit more dungeon-crawlish than I had originally planned, so I hope that won't be an issue with anyone.  Hopefully it'll still be entertaining enough.

I'd like to hear from you all just to make sure you're still around.  I know I've left you hanging for a while now, and I do appreciate your patience.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

I'm still around.


----------



## Scotley

"Here!"


----------



## Jemal

Rokelsh's sword hand is getting itchy.


----------



## industrygothica

Good.  I'm glad that you are all still here.  Again, I apologize for not starting already, but I want you to know that I haven't abandoned you.


----------



## Ivellious

Sorry, haven't been looking at talking the talk much.  No one ever seems to post here for the games I'm in lol.  But yeah, I'm still in.  I'll start working up that archer and have him by sunday at the lastest


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Sorry, haven't been looking at talking the talk much.  No one ever seems to post here for the games I'm in lol.  But yeah, I'm still in.  I'll start working up that archer and have him by sunday at the lastest




Cool.  There's no hurry, and the spot is yours regardless, so take your time.


----------



## Ivellious

Well, I'm setting the deadline so I'll do it.  If I don't then I forget to do it


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Well, I'm setting the deadline so I'll do it.  If I don't then I forget to do it




Well, I guess that works too, then.


----------



## Jemal

Sunday's done...
J/k, we're patient people.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sunday's done...
> J/k, we're patient people.




Lucky for me...


----------



## Ivellious

I knew I forgt something   :\   Yesterday was hectic.  I'll have it done tomorrow (I'd say tonight but I'm not going to have acess to my stuff till tomorrow)


----------



## Jemal

n/p... in fact, I was just rereading some stuff and noticed my character's not completely done... I still have to pick my favoured enemy!

Since Rokelsh has had lots of opponents, and none stick out that much, I'm wondering if anybody's got an idea that would fit setting-wise?


----------



## industrygothica

I think I am going to start the IC thread to this game after the next encounter in The Hive.  There will be some time for a bit of role-playing so that you can feel out your characters and meet each other before the action starts.  Exactly how much, I don't know.  

The biggest part of the adventure is ready, but some of it I'll be playing by ear. I get a little nervous doing it that way, but it's always turned out well in my RL games, so we'll see. 

Ivellious, I'd like to see your character in the Rogue's Gallery when you've got some time, please.  I'm guessing you've get near to a week, give or take.  At the very least give me something to go on (like class, name, race, etc.) so that I can work with him (or her).

Thanks.

-IG


----------



## Ivellious

Actually, the only thing I need to do for him is to buy his equipment, and honestly......I don't know what to get   but I have stats done.  I didn't see it, though it might be there already, how do you want to do hit points? (I'll get what I have up in the rg when I get home and crack down on myself to buy the equips hopefully you'll see a whole character by tonight)


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Actually, the only thing I need to do for him is to buy his equipment, and honestly......I don't know what to get   but I have stats done.  I didn't see it, though it might be there already, how do you want to do hit points? (I'll get what I have up in the rg when I get home and crack down on myself to buy the equips hopefully you'll see a whole character by tonight)




Max HD at 1st level, 1/2 at second, and 1/2+1 at odd levels.  I believe that's how average hp works.. or close to it anyway.

When you post your character, please include why he/she is in Irongate, unless he is a native.

Jemal, how did Rokelsh end up in Irongate?  How long has be been there?


----------



## Jemal

I'm thinking it'd be fairly simple, his previous adventuring party disbanded and he ended up coming here to look for something exciting to do, his main goals are exploration and staving off boredom.
As for how long, well he would've arrived fairly recently, I think.  He'd be wanting to head out ASAP, so wouldn't have stuck around _too_ long trying to find companions to travel with.


----------



## industrygothica

Just to give you all a small taste of what I'm working on...


----------



## Ivellious

Sorry, my internet shut itself off earlier than had been expected.  I'm in the process of a in city move so things are going to be a bit hectic.  I'll post up what I've got and just say he's a native to Irongate who has become bored with staying around. I wish I could get something better, but think of character histories has been the last thing on my mind recently.

And yes, no equipment still.  I think I'm going to be running around in just my skivvies when we start rping


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Sorry, my internet shut itself off earlier than had been expected.  I'm in the process of a in city move so things are going to be a bit hectic.  I'll post up what I've got and just say he's a native to Irongate who has become bored with staying around. I wish I could get something better, but think of character histories has been the last thing on my mind recently.
> 
> And yes, no equipment still.  I think I'm going to be running around in just my skivvies when we start rping




We've still got a few days if you can come up with something.  If not, I suppose we can pull him up naked out of the gutter.


----------



## Ivellious

Actually......I like that kinda.  Not naked, but being just unconscious on the side of the rode with no memory of who he was.  I mean it would make things interesting, and give me time to figure out why he was there, what happened, and who he was.  Though I'd have to think why his stuff was left behind :/


----------



## Jemal

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Actually......I like that kinda.  Not naked, but being just unconscious on the side of the rode with no memory of who he was.  I mean it would make things interesting, and give me time to figure out why he was there, what happened, and who he was.  Though I'd have to think why his stuff was left behind :/




I've been pondering playing an Amnesiac lately, too.  Did one a while ago and it was fun!
As for why he'd still have equipment, you wouldn't have to worry about that for a while.. Nobody'd know WHY it was left with you until you could remember what happened, right?  

I say go with it.


----------



## industrygothica

The IC thread is here!.

If your characters aren't finished yet, please get them ready as soon as possible.  It'll be a bit before the others in The Hive are ready to join you, but this should give you an excellent opportunity to get to know each other a bit.

Again, thank you for your patience.  I hope it will be worth it in the end.


-IG


----------



## industrygothica

Yeah, weapons are checked at the door to to the arena.  Sorry I forgot to mention that.  I had actually remembered that I needed to add that, and them promptly forgot about it again.  Go figure.


----------



## Scotley

No worries, I have edited the axe out of my post.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> No worries, I have edited the axe out of my post.





Thanks.  I still feel like a schmuck for forgetting to tell you that in the first place.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Couldn't remember if we were supposed to roll for ourselves or not...
> Entering combat (Initiative + 3), Two Unarmed strikes: + 10/5, 1d3+4 damage.
> AC: 18
> [/sblock]





I'll take care of the rolling.  We'll wait for a response from Rogash before we continue with the fight.  I'm interested to see how you guys play it out.  I thought it might be an interesting way to meet.


----------



## Jemal

Cool.  Well, assuming Rogash holds up his end well (Maybe even Beating Rokelsh), He'll earn the big man's respect.  Nothing impresses a barbarian like a good butt-kicking.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal-

Not sure if you noticed by the numbers in the last post, but I'm figuring Rokelsh's attacks and damage without the gauntlets, since the damage they deal is lethal instead of non-lethal.

That'd be a +9/+4 to attack, and 1d3+3 damage if I'm figuring it right (or +7/+2 in the case of this round's power attack).

I thought that'd be the most fair thing to do since Rogash doesn't have his weapons either.  Let me know if you have a problem with it, please.


----------



## Jemal

Hmm... damn, forgot bout that.  Yeah, that's fine.  Rokelsh is too honourable to do something like that, so he would've taken the gauntlets off.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Grapple check! Wrasslin time, boyo.
> +9 touch attack, +9 Grapple check. Normally it would provoke an AoO, but we're both unarmed, so I think we can't take AoO's, true?





			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Threatened Squares
> 
> You threaten all squares into which you can make a melee attack, even when it is not your action. Generally, that means everything in all squares adjacent to your space (including diagonally). An enemy that takes certain actions while in a threatened square provokes an attack of opportunity from you. If you’re unarmed, you don’t *normally* threaten any squares and thus can’t make attacks of opportunity.



Being that you are in an unarmed combat, I'd have to say that this is one of those occasions in which you still threaten your respective squares, regardless of being unarmed, and therefor will still provoke an AoO.


----------



## Jemal

i'm pretty sure the 'normally' means unless you have an ability that states otherwise (Such as improved unarmed strike).

But, you're the DM.


----------



## industrygothica

Everyone still around?  Waiting on posts from Jemal and Ivellious.


----------



## Ivellious

I'm not finding anytime to be able to sit down and figure out what I want on this guy.  Work has been stepping things up on me.  So sadly I will have to back out on this, which I really hate to do.  :\  I'm sorry for filling a slot that I really couldn't fill


----------



## industrygothica

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I'm not finding anytime to be able to sit down and figure out what I want on this guy.  Work has been stepping things up on me.  So sadly I will have to back out on this, which I really hate to do.  :\  I'm sorry for filling a slot that I really couldn't fill





I hate to see that, but I understand.


----------



## Jemal

*sorry, posted an absent thread, but i shoulda known not everybody would see it*
I've got very little time for posting until Sunday/Monday, if I get a chance I'll post, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> *sorry, posted an absent thread, but i shoulda known not everybody would see it*
> I've got very little time for posting until Sunday/Monday, if I get a chance I'll post, sorry for the inconvenience.




It's all good.  After today I won't be around until Sunday evening either.  Going to the renaissance fair this weekend.  Should be fun.


-IG


----------



## Scotley

I see you are in Texas IG. Going down to Scarbourgh at Waxahatchie? Or is it a different Ren Fair?


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> I see you are in Texas IG. Going down to Scarbourgh at Waxahatchie? Or is it a different Ren Fair?





Yep.. that's the one.  I've heard good things about it, so I've got high expectations.  Hopefully the rain will let up by then.

Of course, there is something to be said about soaking wet beer wenches.

Yeah, I'm definitely taking a camera.


----------



## Friadoc

God Bless the mysteries of the human female anatomy, meterological events, period clothing, and the events when all three come together!

Now, if you'll excuse me, I must go and tickle-pinch my loving lady.


----------



## Scotley

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Yep.. that's the one.  I've heard good things about it, so I've got high expectations.  Hopefully the rain will let up by then.
> 
> Of course, there is something to be said about soaking wet beer wenches.
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely taking a camera.




I've been a couple times, but not in about 6 or 7 years. It was great fun. We keep talking about going again, but its a good 10 hour drive. Never saw any soaking wet beer wenches. Silly me, I always looked for fair weather. What was I thinking? Hope you have great fun and get some good pics.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> I've been a couple times, but not in about 6 or 7 years. It was great fun. We keep talking about going again, but its a good 10 hour drive. Never saw any soaking wet beer wenches. Silly me, I always looked for fair weather. What was I thinking? Hope you have great fun and get some good pics.




Thanks.  I'll upload the good ones after they get developed (still using a film camera).


----------



## jkason

I assume we're meant to be posting OOC in this thread now, as well? Just wondered: Looks from the beginning of this thread like the new folk are level 6. Are we supposed to level our characters (5th level) from "The Hive"? 

thanks,

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:
			
		

> I assume we're meant to be posting OOC in this thread now, as well? Just wondered: Looks from the beginning of this thread like the new folk are level 6. Are we supposed to level our characters (5th level) from "The Hive"?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jason





Yes, sorry I forgot to mention that.  Everyone is level 6 now.


----------



## industrygothica

Also, as far as Courage's equipment goes: I know that at least one of you doesn't want to loot her corpse, and others don't really care, so as far as I'm concerned you can take what you need or want and bury the rest with her (or assume you've already done so).  I' sure Courage would have want her belongings be put to use rather than to rot with her.


Composite Longbow (+1 Str), +1     
   quiver of 20 arrows
Battleaxe, Masterwork
Mithril Shirt, +1
Ring of Sustenance
everburning torch w/ hood
silver holy symbol

Beltpouch, containing:
*chalk
*signal whistle
Backpack, containing:
*3 x quiver of 20 arrows
*2 x signal whistle
*3 x chalk
*traveller's clothing 
**(with cool jacket)
*hourglass
*basic grooming kit


----------



## Mista Collins

The only thing Tanith has need for is the Everburning Torch. The Ring of Sustenance means nothing to hear as she needs to rest 8hours to regain spells. I think that would be better suited for someone who keeps guard.

Leveling up... do we use Invisible Castle for HP or are you rolling?


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The only thing Tanith has need for is the Everburning Torch. The Ring of Sustenance means nothing to hear as she needs to rest 8hours to regain spells. I think that would be better suited for someone who keeps guard.
> 
> Leveling up... do we use Invisible Castle for HP or are you rolling?




It's average HP--max at first level, 1/2 at even levels, and 1/2+1 at odd levels.  Assuming Tanith is adding another wizard level, she'll gain 2+Con hp this level.

The way I read it, after wearing the _Ring of Sustenance_ for 1 week, Tanith would only need to rest for 2 hours in order to refresh her body and mind.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Sustenance
> 
> This ring continually provides its wearer with life-sustaining nourishment. *The ring also refreshes the body and mind, so that its wearer needs only sleep 2 hours per day to gain the benefit of 8 hours of sleep.* The ring must be worn for a full week before it begins to work. If it is removed, the owner must wear it for another week to reattune it to himself.



That being said, even if I am reading it wrong, I'm perfectly willing to bend the rules a bit and make it a beneficial item for Tanith.


----------



## Jemal

Well, it's been stated several places, including by official wizards sources, that regardless of how long  you have to sleep/rest, you still need 8 hours of 'inactivity' to rest your mind for spell memorization or to renew daily spell slots.
IE Elves only 'sleep'(Meditate) for 4 hours, but elven wizards need to remain 'inactive' for another 4 to regain spells.


----------



## DrZombie

Hello hello hello.

So this is our new band of merry men? (and women)

The info at the starting page is a bit outdated, since Jonas had a near-death experience, and instead of a wimpy priest of Olidammarra he has found his faith with Heironeous, becoming a bit more of an arse-kicker in the process   .

If noone else will use it, Jonas will take the rest of the equipment and donate it to the church of Heironeous, believing the equipment is better used to combat evil then to rot in a grave.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, it's been stated several places, including by official wizards sources, that regardless of how long  you have to sleep/rest, you still need 8 hours of 'inactivity' to rest your mind for spell memorization or to renew daily spell slots.
> IE Elves only 'sleep'(Meditate) for 4 hours, but elven wizards need to remain 'inactive' for another 4 to regain spells.




I think I'm still going to rule that the ring suffice for 8 hours of sleep, but I'd love to see your sources if you know what they are off the top of your head.


----------



## Jemal

AskWizards I believe had something on it, also i'm pretty sure there's a part under either Wizards, Elves, or Magic in the PHB that refers to such (Though I don't have mine so I can't check).


----------



## Mista Collins

Plus somewhere in the PHB I think it states the situation with elves (who only "sleep" 4 hours). But if the DM uses Rule 0 and wants it to be beneficial, I won't argue. But in all honesty, it would still be better for someone who would make a better watchman.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Plus somewhere in the PHB I think it states the situation with elves (who only "sleep" 4 hours). But if the DM uses Rule 0 and wants it to be beneficial, I won't argue. But in all honesty, it would still be better for someone who would make a better watchman.





Great, so who's got it?


----------



## DrZombie

all of us cast spells . It might be best to use 'em to buy some goodwill from the temple. It might be handy to be on their good side if we ever have to resurrect someone...


----------



## DrZombie

I've updated Jonas. He's got great cleave now   

As a side note, the links in the RG still link to the previous chapter   . I don't think we'll be mortaly offended if it's not in your top ten of 'things I urgently have to fix'.

Cheers,

Maarten


----------



## industrygothica

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I've updated Jonas. He's got great cleave now




Great - Just remind me when you want to use it.  Should be plenty of opportunity.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> As a side note, the links in the RG still link to the previous chapter   . I don't think we'll be mortaly offended if it's not in your top ten of 'things I urgently have to fix'.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Maarten




I noticed that yesterday, as a matter of fact, and quickly dismissed it as something I'd take care of later.   I'm sure I'll forget about it soon enough and need reminding, though.  I'm just good like that.


----------



## Mista Collins

As for feats/PrC's/other character stuff, what sources are we allowed to use?


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> As for feats/PrC's/other character stuff, what sources are we allowed to use?




I had originally stated Core rules only, but I think I'm comfortable enough now to start allowing other sources, as long as it's nothing too wacky.  I'd prefer PrC's stay core, but if you want a feat or spell from another source, or even maybe a second class, let me know what it is and I'll look over it.  It needs to be WotC published and non-setting-specific, however, or I probably won't have it.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I had originally stated Core rules only, but I think I'm comfortable enough now to start allowing other sources, as long as it's nothing too wacky.  I'd prefer PrC's stay core, but if you want a feat or spell from another source, or even maybe a second class, let me know what it is and I'll look over it.  It needs to be WotC published and non-setting-specific, however, or I probably won't have it.




D'oh! I picked Power Attack for Shai's 6th level feat 'cause I thought we were still doing only core. Would it be possible to swap it out for one of the following? (assuming you approve of the feat in general, of course):

* Companion Spellbond (PH2): <Prereq Animal Companion class feature> 1. You may share spell with your Animal Companion at a range of 30’ (instead of 5’). 2. You may cast Touch spells on your Animal Companion at Close-range.

* Coordinated Strike (Races of the Wild): <Prereq Animal Companion or Special Mount class feature; Handle Animal 5> During any round in which your Animal Companion or Special Mount makes a melee attack, you gain a +1 Competence bonus on your attack rolls against the same opponent.

* Shared Fury (Races of the Wild): <Prereq Rage class feature; Animal Companion class
feature; Handle Animal: 4 ranks> When you Rage, your Animal Companion gains the same benefits and penalties from your Rage as you do, but only if it is within 5’ of you. The effect ends when your Animal Companion moves more than 5’ from you or when your Rage ends.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:
			
		

> D'oh! I picked Power Attack for Shai's 6th level feat 'cause I thought we were still doing only core. Would it be possible to swap it out for one of the following? (assuming you approve of the feat in general, of course):
> 
> * Companion Spellbond (PH2): <Prereq Animal Companion class feature> 1. You may share spell with your Animal Companion at a range of 30’ (instead of 5’). 2. You may cast Touch spells on your Animal Companion at Close-range.
> 
> * Coordinated Strike (Races of the Wild): <Prereq Animal Companion or Special Mount class feature; Handle Animal 5> During any round in which your Animal Companion or Special Mount makes a melee attack, you gain a +1 Competence bonus on your attack rolls against the same opponent.
> 
> * Shared Fury (Races of the Wild): <Prereq Rage class feature; Animal Companion class
> feature; Handle Animal: 4 ranks> When you Rage, your Animal Companion gains the same benefits and penalties from your Rage as you do, but only if it is within 5’ of you. The effect ends when your Animal Companion moves more than 5’ from you or when your Rage ends.





That's fine, though I prefer the second two over the first.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:
			
		

> That's fine, though I prefer the second two over the first.




Works for me. The Coordinated Strike feat feels right for Shai and Dyspeer, all things considered. I'll adjust the sheet.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Mista Collins

finally leveled up Tanith. Decided just to go with Empower Spell as her feat. I also realized I never had her summon a familiar. I am gonna hold off on that I think for now.


----------



## industrygothica

I should tell you, I've not visited any medieval--or modern, for that matter--sewers lately, so you'll have to forgive anything that doesn't seem to fit.  Really, we'll just call this a dungeon that happens to be underneath a city.


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=IG]I just went to Rogash's sheet to see if I had rope when I discovered that I never finished spending his starting cash. We've established that he's broke, so I guess I'll go ahead and fill in his equipment today. I'll avoid items that would be of exclusive use in the sewer as I don't want to be accused of meta-gaming. He would own a rope I think. If you'd prefer some other solution let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> [sblock=IG]I just went to Rogash's sheet to see if I had rope when I discovered that I never finished spending his starting cash. We've established that he's broke, so I guess I'll go ahead and fill in his equipment today. I'll avoid items that would be of exclusive use in the sewer as I don't want to be accused of meta-gaming. He would own a rope I think. If you'd prefer some other solution let me know.[/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]That's fine.  A rogue without a rope is hardly a rogue at all, is he?  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=Scotley]That's fine.  A rogue without a rope is hardly a rogue at all, is he?  [/sblock]




[sblock=IG]Indeed. He's now reasonably well equiped and virtually broke. Time to go adventuring![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

My applogies! I'm obviously getting too old to work from memory. I just bought gear two days ago and I would have sworn I included a ten foot pole, but I couldn't find it just now. Looks like Rogash used the haft of his Glaive to probe the depths.


----------



## Jemal

Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?




Easy enough.

Group B (yours) has decided to meet up with group A and compare notes.  Everyone wants to know the story of Vardi and how she ended up where she is, and the church is certain that her, the strange noises coming from the sewers, and the missing alchemist are all connected to the recent inactivity of Duran's band of thieves.  

Together you have all decided that the sewers is the best place to start (thankfully, because that's actually the map that I have finished ), and have descended into a large chamber beneath the city that is filled at least three feet high with waste.  There are at least two creatures on opposite sides of the room watching you, but making no aggressive movements.

Maybe the others can add a little more details, but that's the gist of it.

Welcome back, I was beginning to wonder if we'd see you again.


----------



## Mista Collins

good summary.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins, you still with us?  Haven't seen you in a bit.


----------



## Mista Collins

Oh yah, I am still here. Tanith didn't have anything to say or do until the door was figured out (or the creature attacked).


----------



## industrygothica

So what's everyone think so far?  I'm trying to keep the combat organized as best I can, but I'll take any pointers anyone can offer.  I'm still a bit green at this DM thing.


----------



## Scotley

Hey looked great from where I was sitting. I'm going to be traveling tomorrow, so after tonight I may not get in a post until sometime Thursday. Take care of Rogash for me.


----------



## Friadoc

You're doing quite fine, in my view, and I've had a great time thus far.


----------



## Jemal

Rokelsh enjoys.


----------



## Mista Collins

Keep up the good work. I don't have any complaints or suggestions at this moment.


----------



## DrZombie

Nice game, I'm enjoying myself


----------



## Jemal

just a question... How deep was the water?? 
That rush was fast enough to kill the sturdiest of farmers.


----------



## industrygothica

About 3-4 feet, 5 in the middle.  I'm sure that in real life it probably wouldn't have behaved like that, but that's about all I could come up with.  Sorry if it seemed a little over the top.

It was a nice visual, though.  At least to me.


----------



## Mista Collins

again.... we need a paddle for this creek.


----------



## industrygothica

I don't remember what we used before, so I just maxed out the caster level for Jonas's wand, so it'll cure a minimum of 6 points of damage when it's used now.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:
			
		

> I meant for Shai to be shrugging off the wand for him and Dyspeer, for the same reasons you gave, so we're on the same page there.




I was in the middle of putting the update together when you posted, so I didn't see it until after I saved.

I think that, with everyone healed, we should be ready to move on, no?


----------



## DrZombie

yes, let's get crackin'. We've allready survived one near TPK, let's go for the next .


----------



## Scotley

Yes, I'm ready to move on. I had to take a little trip and was out of touch for a couple days.


----------



## industrygothica

DrZombie said:
			
		

> yes, let's get crackin'. We've allready survived one near TPK, let's go for the next .





It's not _that_ bad, is it?


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:
			
		

> It's not _that_ bad, is it?




Bad? Nah. I'll admit to having been quite concerned that we'd painted ourselves into a corner during the Hive adventure, but you seemed fairly amenable to our attempts to extricate ourselves without going soft on us. 

On the current predicament, feel free to chastise me for metagaming (since Shai has no way of knowing this), but I noticed Tanith has Prestidigitation prepared, which can clean a 1-foot cube per round. Might solve our current smelliness issue in fairly short order. 

jason


----------



## DrZombie

(OOC : will be gone 'till the 15th, holiday in southern france , feel free to ghost my char)


----------



## industrygothica

DrZombie said:
			
		

> (OOC : will be gone 'till the 15th, holiday in southern france , feel free to ghost my char)




Have a good trip.


----------



## Friadoc

Uppity lil' XP generator...feh, they were never save, not with all that sweet XP flowing through them.

*grins*


----------



## Friadoc

Okay, quick heads up here, starting 19 Nov 2007, I'll be training for a new job from 8-5 UTC/GMT -7 hours, Monday through Friday, for the next three weeks.

I doubt it should negatively effect anything, but just in case anyone thinks I disappeared, I felt I should share.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Okay, quick heads up here, starting 19 Nov 2007, I'll be training for a new job from 8-5 UTC/GMT -7 hours, Monday through Friday, for the next three weeks.
> 
> I doubt it should negatively effect anything, but just in case anyone thinks I disappeared, I felt I should share.




Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Friadoc

Not a problem, I enjoy this game a lot, so no way I wouldn't let you folks know.


----------



## industrygothica

DrZ is out with family business for I don't know how long.  I'm not comfortable proceeding without a cleric, so I'll NPC him either until he comes, or until it becomes apparent that we're going to need a replacement.

Jemal hasn't been on since the 28th of December.  Did anyone see an absent post from him?  I missed it if there was one.  I'm not up to ghosting two characters, so I'm inclined to assume he's dropped for the time being.  If he should come back, he'll be more than welcome to jump right back in wherever we are.  

I've left a message with jkason in another thread to remind him about Shai and Dyspeer.  I know some of the email notifications have been screwy lately, so it is quite possible that we just slipped his mind.  Lord knows I've done it more times than I care to admit.

Worst case: We're down three players, from a party of 7 (including Dyspeer, who's proved more than valuable on several occasions) to 3.

I'd like some input from you guys as to what to do from here.


And for IC: Friadoc, go ahead and post your reaction to getting your ass handed to you, please.   You've still got an attack coming if you want; I didn't roll it since you didn't make the tumble.


----------



## jkason

Sorry if I had you worried. I hadn't been ignoring the thread, but since Shai's deaf, he couldn't really respond to anything Friadoc or Rogash were saying about what was ahead, so I hadn't been posting. Now that there's something for him to see, I'm heading over to the IC thread to post. 

jason


----------



## Mista Collins

same goes for Tanith. I guess it is time for her and Shai to learn sign language.


----------



## industrygothica

Great.  Glad most everyone is still with us then.


----------



## industrygothica

A new recruitment thread

Your input on submissions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Friadoc

Although she doesn't have a character posted, yet, Shayuri is a damn fine poster and player, so she's my confidence in joining, pre-screening wise.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Although she doesn't have a character posted, yet, Shayuri is a damn fine poster and player, so she's my confidence in joining, pre-screening wise.




Yeah.. she was pretty much in as soon as she posted.  I had originally planned to run this adventure with 8, so I'll probably take at least one more besides her as well, if that's cool with you guys.


----------



## Mista Collins

8 is fine with me as long as it doesn't slow down the game too much. Gaming with Shayuri is fun, I haven't experienced the others first hand.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> 8 is fine with me as long as it doesn't slow down the game too much. Gaming with Shayuri is fun, I haven't experienced the others first hand.




I don't think I'm going to increase the group to 8.  Probably 6, or 7 counting Jonas.  

Speaking of which, I'm thinking of leaving Jonas at the inn until DrZ comes back to reclaim him.  Of course we'll recruit another cleric if we do.  What do you think?


----------



## Friadoc

That sounds cool with me, especially since it leaves things open for Dr. z's return, which I like.


----------



## industrygothica

Looks like we've got a few submissions so far.  Anyone have any preferences?  

We have a cleric of Kord (fighter1/cleric5)
A paladin of freedom (either of Kord or Olidammara)
a dwarf fighter/kensai
and a monk seeking revenge


----------



## Scotley

Well, I've got a lot of history with Leif as we've been gaming together more than 25 years, so I could be biased. I've had good experiences with Shayuri, Nac Mac Feegle and Scott DeWar as well. 

Pretty much any of the submitted characters would make a good addition to the party. I confess I don't know much about kensai, but Rogash would welcome a fellow dwarf.


----------



## industrygothica

Well, renau1g has changed his dwarf fighter submission to a human cleric of Trithereon.  I'll admit my ignorance here and tell you that I've never heard of Trithereon.  I'd really rather stick to the core rules there, honestly.

For me, it's between Leif and Nac Mac Feegle's paladin of freedom (and I've thought more than once about accepting them both, but...).


----------



## Mista Collins

If Dr. Z's character is going to be put on hold in the Tavern, I don't see a problem with adding 3 of those interested. I'd go with Shayuri (another arcane character would be nice), Nac Mac Feegle (though a "half-healer" might not help Friadoc in the future   ), and Leif (an actual cleric might help Friadoc).

So we'd have 7

Tanith Dathius, a human wizard, played by Mista Collins
Shaimon Hu'u, a human druid/barbarian, played by jkason
Friadoc, the halfling rogue/monk, played by Friadoc
Rogash, a dwarven fighter/rogue, played by Scotley
Shayuri's caster
Leif's Fighter/Kord
Nac Mac Feegle's Paladin

Too bad there are no submissions for a full rogue. we might need one to replace Friadoc in the future.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> If Dr. Z's character is going to be put on hold in the Tavern, I don't see a problem with adding 3 of those interested. I'd go with Shayuri (another arcane character would be nice), Nac Mac Feegle (though a "half-healer" might not help Friadoc in the future   ), and Leif (an actual cleric might help Friadoc).
> 
> So we'd have 7
> 
> Tanith Dathius, a human wizard, played by Mista Collins
> Shaimon Hu'u, a human druid/barbarian, played by jkason
> Friadoc, the halfling rogue/monk, played by Friadoc
> Rogash, a dwarven fighter/rogue, played by Scotley
> Shayuri's caster
> Leif's Fighter/Kord
> Nac Mac Feegle's Paladin
> 
> Too bad there are no submissions for a full rogue. we might need one to replace Friadoc in the future.





Any objections to this?


----------



## Leif

*Slow Posting*

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif




Cleric Heal thyself!   

I have no objections to the new line-up. Welcome friends old and new!


----------



## industrygothica

Good.  If anything, at least Friadoc's got plenty of healing power to back him up now.


----------



## Mista Collins

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Good.  If anything, at least Friadoc's got plenty of healing power to back him up now.




Are all the healer types carrying Wands of Cure Light? Because Friadoc will need all the charges possible


----------



## Shayuri

Hello all!

Glad to be here.

Character sheet will shortly follow...

*WATCH THIS SPACE*


----------



## Friadoc

Not only am I cool with it, we can now work up a stagger step approuch to keeping Friadoc alive.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Hello hello to all, your friendly neighborhood Paladin of Freedom is here (and giving a +4 to all saves against compulsion effects, woot)!

A summary of what I can offer the party:
-Lay on Hands: 20 points of delicious healing a day, which can be put out all at once for a quick save on someone (*coughFriadoccough*).
-Sacred Healing: 7 times a day I can spend a full round action to give everyone in a 60' burst fast healing 3 for 5 rounds.
-Aura of Resolve: I grant everyone +4 on saves vs. compulsions (and I'm immune to them).
-Generalized damage: I'm a barbarian/paladin with Strength 18, I can hold my own in a thwack-fest.

Probably the biggest weakness on this character is relatively low AC (due to two-handing rather than the classic paladin sword'n'board), especially when raging.  I'll probably end up being my own biggest customer when it comes to healing.

[sblock=Character]
Caerwyn Thingol
Male Human Barbarian 1/Paladin of Freedom 5
Alignment: CG
Deity: Kord
Height: 5'6”
Weight: 130lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Skin: Tanned and scarred
Age: 21
XP: 6th level

Str: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 Item] 
Dex: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 10 (+0) [0 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 18 (+4) [8 points, +1 Level Boost, +2 Item] 

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: Fast Movement, Rage 3/day (with feat), Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 2/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands (20 points/day), Aura of Resolve, Divine Health, Turn Undead 7/day, Special Mount.

Hit Dice: 1d12 + 5d10 + 12
HP: 51, +12 hp when raging
AC: 18 (+0 dex, +8 armor), 16 when Raging
Init: +0 (+0 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft (40 for Barbarian, Heavy Armor)

Saves:
 Fortitude +12 [+6 base, +2 Con, +4 Divine Grace]
 Reflex +5 [+1 base, +0 Dex, +4 Divine Grace]
 Will +5 [+1 base, +0 Wis, +4 Divine Grace], +7 when Raging

BAB/Grapple: +6/+10
Melee Atk: Greatsword +12 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
Melee Full Atk: Greatsword +12/+7 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)

Raging adds +2 to hit, +3 damage to all attacks.


Skills (16 from Barbarian, 10 from Paladin):
 Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks from Paladin, +4 Cha)
 Handle Animal +8 (4 ranks from Barbarian, +4 Cha)
 Heal +8 (4 cc ranks from Barbarian, 6 from Paladin, +0 Wis)
 Intimidate +8 (4 ranks from Barbarian, +4 Cha)
 Ride +4 (4 ranks from Barbarian, +0 Dex)


Feats:
 1st: Weapon Focus: Greatsword
 Human Bonus: Extra Rage
 3rd: Power Attack
 6th: Sacred Healing

Languages: Common

Equipment:
+1 Greatsword (2,350gp)
+1 Half Plate (1,750gp)
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000gp)
Gauntlets of Ogre Strength +2 (4,000gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Map Case (1gp)
Flint and Steel (1gp)
Trail Rations, 5 days (25sp)
Tent (10gp)
Military Saddle (20gp)
Chain Shirt Barding (400gp)

Money: 265gp, 4sp

I can stat out the mount if you want, but since you said we're going into the sewers I'm guessing it won't matter too much 

Caerwyn Thingol doesn't look like a paladin of Kord. Standing around 5'6" tall and without a spare pound on him, the only thing that fits his occupation is the giant claymore he carries on his back at all time. Caerwyn is a driven man, born into near-slavery as a peasant he came up out of serfhood with a fierce dislike of aristocracy and a proud self-reliance...and a sizeable bounty on his head for banditry and inciting revolution.

Now this itinerant warrior and healer travels the land doing what he can to help those in need, and most specifically those oppressed or enslaved. He rarely gets along with more traditional holy warriors, who take exception to his concepts of quick and dirty justice, but he's become a bit of a folk hero in several small villages. Quick to laugh and quicker to fight, Caerwyn is a close friend and a dangerous enemy. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

_*Mista Collins looks down at the candidates application for the open position and looks back up at the candidate himself*_

Mr. Thingol? Thinegol? Thingoal? How do you pronounce that? 

So, it says here you currently have charges against you, is this correct? ......How do you handle authority in the work place? .......Can you tell me of a time where you and a supervisor disagreed on an issue? ......Do you have any experience handling phone calls, copiers, faxes, and other office equipment?

Really?! Good! Welcome aboard Mr.... _*he looks back down at the application*_ Thingol!

_*he gets up and shakes the new employees hand*_

You start Monday.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Cleric Heal thyself!



 that's BEE-YOO-TEE-FULL, Scotty!!


----------



## industrygothica

Good Lord, what have I gotten myself into?

You know, in all honestly we've been down in the sewers for so long I've almost forgotten the plot of it all.  Seems there were some npc's that I ought to get around to statting up, eh?  It's all good though, you're only the first third of the way through the dungeon.

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Shayuri

Holy cow, you guys are already in!

I'd better get a move on.

We can say that I am not immediately present in the common room. That way you don't have to indicate I'm there right away, and I can still make an entrance when done. 

Character name will be Talashia. Tal or Tala for short.

And here's a first draft sheet for review!

[sblock=Talashia]Talshia Nahadramen
Female human Sorceror 6
Chaotic Good

Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 12 (+1)
Wisdom 10 (+0)
Charisma 19 (+4)

Size: Medium
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 115 lbs
Skin: Deep tan
Eyes: Translucent blue
Hair: Long, shiny white

Total Hit Points: 28/28
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 12 = 10 +2 (dex)
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 10
Initiative: +2 = +2 (dex)

Fortitude save: +5 = +2 (base) +2 (con) +1 (resistance)
Reflex save: +5 = +2 (base) +2 (Dex) +1 (resistance)
Will save: +6 = +5 [base] +1 (resistance)

BAB +3
Melee: +2
Ranged: +5

Race: Human
Bonus Feat at 1st level
Bonus skill points

Class: Sorceror
Spells
Familiar

Feats:
1st Educated
Hu Energy Substitution: Lightning
3rd Born of Three Thunders
6th Storm Bolt

Skills: 36
Concentration +11 (9 ranks + 2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +10 (9 ranks + 1 int)
Knowledge Planes +6 (5 ranks + 1 int)
Knowledge Nature +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Spellcraft +10 (9 ranks + 1 int)

Languages: Common, Auran

Spellcasting (CL6 (+1 on electric), Base DC 14+lvl)

Slots: 0 - 6/6, 1 - 6/6, 2 - 5/5, 3 - 3/3

Spells known:
0 - Detect Magic, Electric Arc, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Message, Dancing Lights, Mending
1 - Shield, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil
2 - Seeking Ray, Glitterdust
3 - Scintillating Sphere

Money: 30gp

Magic Items: 
Crown of Charisma +2 (moved to head slot from cloak), 4000
Veil of Storms (+4d6 to electric damage 3/day), 4000
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000
Bracers of Entanglement (3/day spell does 1/2 dmg and entangles), 2,000
Rod of Frost, 1400
2 potions of CLW, 100

Mundane Equipment:
Dagger, 1gp
Masterwork Crossbow, 335gp
10 bolts, 1gp
Case, 1gp
Small steel mirror, 10gp
Signet Ring, 5gp
Waterskin, 1gp
Everburning Torch, 110gp
Spell component pouch, 5gp
Traveller Garb, 1gp[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Holy cow, you guys are already in!
> 
> I'd better get a move on.
> 
> We can say that I am not immediately present in the common room. That way you don't have to indicate I'm there right away, and I can still make an entrance when done.
> 
> Character name will be Talashia. Tal or Tala for short.
> 
> And here's a first draft sheet for review!
> 
> [sblock=Talashia]Talshia Nahadramen
> Female human Sorceror 6
> Chaotic Good
> 
> Strength 8 (-1)
> Dexterity 14 (+2)
> Constitution 14 (+2)
> Intelligence 12 (+1)
> Wisdom 10 (+0)
> Charisma 19 (+4)
> 
> Size: Medium
> Height: 5' 6"
> Weight: 115 lbs
> Skin: Deep tan
> Eyes: Translucent blue
> Hair: Long, shiny white
> 
> Total Hit Points: 28/28
> Speed: 30 feet
> Armor Class: 12 = 10 +2 (dex)
> Touch AC: 12
> Flat-footed: 10
> Initiative: +2 = +2 (dex)
> 
> Fortitude save: +5 = +2 (base) +2 (con) +1 (resistance)
> Reflex save: +5 = +2 (base) +2 (Dex) +1 (resistance)
> Will save: +6 = +5 [base] +1 (resistance)
> 
> BAB +3
> Melee: +2
> Ranged: +5
> 
> Race: Human
> Bonus Feat at 1st level
> Bonus skill points
> 
> Class: Sorceror
> Spells
> Familiar
> 
> Feats:
> 1st Educated
> Hu Energy Substitution: Lightning
> 3rd Born of Three Thunders
> 6th Storm Bolt
> 
> Skills: 36
> Concentration +11 (9 ranks + 2 Con)
> Knowledge Arcana +10 (9 ranks + 1 int)
> Knowledge Planes +6 (5 ranks + 1 int)
> Knowledge Nature +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
> Spellcraft +10 (9 ranks + 1 int)
> 
> Languages: Common, Auran
> 
> Spellcasting (CL6 (+1 on electric), Base DC 14+lvl)
> 
> Slots: 0 - 6/6, 1 - 6/6, 2 - 5/5, 3 - 3/3
> 
> Spells known:
> 0 - Detect Magic, Electric Arc, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Message, Dancing Lights, Mending
> 1 - Shield, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil
> 2 - Seeking Ray, Glitterdust
> 3 - Scintillating Sphere
> 
> Money: 30gp
> 
> Magic Items:
> Crown of Charisma +2 (moved to head slot from cloak), 4000
> Veil of Storms (+4d6 to electric damage 3/day), 4000
> Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000
> Bracers of Entanglement (3/day spell does 1/2 dmg and entangles), 2,000
> Rod of Frost, 1400
> 2 potions of CLW, 100
> 
> Mundane Equipment:
> Dagger, 1gp
> Masterwork Crossbow, 335gp
> 10 bolts, 1gp
> Case, 1gp
> Small steel mirror, 10gp
> Signet Ring, 5gp
> Waterskin, 1gp
> Everburning Torch, 110gp
> Spell component pouch, 5gp
> Traveller Garb, 1gp[/sblock]




Just have time for a glance at the moment, but I'm sure she's fine.  If there's something wrong, we've got plenty of time to fix her if you want to go ahead and make your entrance.  And a grand one it will be, I'm sure.


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, Nac!

What if Talashia and Caerwyn are sibs?

Would that be bad? I was just thinking they're both really charismatic, both chaotic good...one's a healy meatshield, the other's a crunchy blastermage...

It would kind of work!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

If you don't mind being a bit Scottish and/or Irish I've got no issues with it .  You might want to look for a different name though, for theme reasons.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee

The last name can easily change...that's a leftover really. I wasn't going to include it.

For greater Irishness, I could go with Talia...

She has the Educated feat, so I'm thinking she perhaps had more bookish, cloistered life until more recently. That's also why her manner of speech is a bit more elegant than his. Her hair is white because of her magic, not naturally... She also has a fine Irish temper to her. 

...

You know, the whole idea of a 'stormbairn,' is also from that area of the world. 

Eeenteresting.


----------



## Leif

*Uulark*

Did some serious thinking about Uulark.  What made the most sense to me was to change his deity from Kord to Olidammara.  I think this will work much better.  It at least makes much more sense for him to be using a rapier now.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

That makes a fair bit more reasonable .

Still works for us knowing each other.


----------



## Leif

Yes, indeed.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Did some serious thinking about Uulark.  What made the most sense to me was to change his deity from Kord to Olidammara.  I think this will work much better.  It at least makes much more sense for him to be using a rapier now.




Jonas should get a good laugh out of that.  He originally started out as a cleric of Olidammara as well.  If DrZ comes back, it could get interesting.


----------



## Mista Collins

Oh noes! It looks like Jonas' original spirit has found a host body and decided to come back!


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Jonas should get a good laugh out of that.  He originally started out as a cleric of Olidammara as well.  If DrZ comes back, it could get interesting.



Since I wrote that message, I've gone back again and done an almost complete re-write.  Totally scrapped the rapier.  (Too Feat-wasteful for too little damage!)   Chose domains Celerity and Mind (both from Complete Divine, subject to your approval, of course).


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Since I wrote that message, I've gone back again and done an almost complete re-write.  Totally scrapped the rapier.  (Too Feat-wasteful for too little damage!)   Chose domains Celerity and Mind (both from Complete Divine, subject to your approval, of course).




Jot down your domain powers on your character sheet for reference, and it should all be good.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Jot down your domain powers on your character sheet for reference, and it should all be good.



They are already so jotted, parenthetically following each Domains name, like so:  Celerity (+10'/round land speed) and Mind (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy and Sense Motive)


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> They are already so jotted, parenthetically following each Domains name, like so:  Celerity (+10'/round land speed) and Mind (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy and Sense Motive)




Looks good then.  The ability increase comes at 4th level, fyi.  I'll assume you're still working on the skills and such.

Nac and Shayuri, will you post your characters in the RG as soon as you can, please?


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks good then.  I'll assume you're still working on the skills and such.



Yes.


----------



## Shayuri

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks good then.  The ability increase comes at 4th level, fyi.  I'll assume you're still working on the skills and such.
> 
> Nac and Shayuri, will you post your characters in the RG as soon as you can, please?




Sure thing. Just making sure you were okay with it.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sure thing. Just making sure you were okay with it.




I am.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks good then.  The ability increase comes at 4th level, fyi.  I'll assume you're still working on the skills and such.
> 
> Nac and Shayuri, will you post your characters in the RG as soon as you can, please?



Skills, Feats, equipment, spell selection, etc are now posted in RG.


----------



## Leif

Finally remembered to select Uulark's bonus spells for his 16 wisdom.  Now just one question for the dm:  when Uulark casts cure spells, do you roll for how much is cured, or do you want me to do it?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Finally remembered to select Uulark's bonus spells for his 16 wisdom.  Now just one question for the dm:  when Uulark casts cure spells, do you roll for how much is cured, or do you want me to do it?




I'll do it.


----------



## Leif

You will allow me to lose a memorized spell to spontaneously cast a cure spell, won't you, as per ph standard practice?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> You will allow me to lose a memorized spell to spontaneously cast a cure spell, won't you, as per ph standard practice?




I find that an odd question.  It'd hardly be worth playing a cleric otherwise, wouldn't it?  Have you actually had DM's that don't allow that?


----------



## Leif

No, actually I haven't.  I was just trying to imagine any weird house rules that might crop up later that would inconvenience me in the extreme.


----------



## Mista Collins

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I find that an odd question.  It'd hardly be worth playing a cleric otherwise, wouldn't it?  Have you actually had DM's that don't allow that?




I have, but they could spontaneously cast any of the spells from one of their domain spells (chosen at character creation).


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> No, actually I haven't.  I was just trying to imagine any weird house rules that might crop up later that would inconvenience me in the extreme.




I can assure you that the cleric will work as intended.  In fact, I don't think I have any freaky house rules that have come up out of the blue, have I?


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I can assure you that the cleric will work as intended.  In fact, I don't think I have any freaky house rules that have come up out of the blue, have I?




Not that I recall. Most of the freaky things that come out of the blue are monsters. Between the formian-dwarves and winged minotaurs, I'm always appropriately cautious when it comes to checking what's making the bump in the night noises in this game.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I can assure you that the cleric will work as intended.  In fact, I don't think I have any freaky house rules that have come up out of the blue, have I?



None that I've seen, but I'm still pretty new here.  jkason can attest to my difficulty adjusting to dming 3.5, but those days are behind me now, thank goodness.


----------



## Shayuri

What spell counters the chaos beast's infection again? Cure Disease?

Is it something Uulark can cast?


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, _Cure Disease_, huh?  Can the infection be dealt with for a day until I can re-gain spells?  I just made my spell selections for the day, unfortunately, and I went with _Remove Curse_ instead of _Cure Disease_.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Hmmm, _Cure Disease_, huh?  Can the infection be dealt with for a day until I can re-gain spells?  I just made my spell selections for the day, unfortunately, and I went with _Remove Curse_ instead of _Cure Disease_.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Spontaneous Casting*
> 
> A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can "lose" any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with "cure" in its name).




To me, that'd make _cure disease_ a cure spell, and able to be cast spontaneously, thus negating the need to prepare it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Ooh, if the infection is a disease that makes me happy.  I might finally be playing a paladin and get some use out of Divine Health.


----------



## Mista Collins

If things go the way they have been, Tanith will probably nuke the thing before there is a chance her companions inflicting the curse/disease. Her friends might be a little singed, but they won't be chaos beats.


----------



## Shayuri

Hold the phone!

There's a new nuker in town!

*strides down street in gunslinger pose*


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> To me, that'd make _cure disease_ a cure spell, and able to be cast spontaneously, thus negating the need to prepare it.



Cool!  Wow, I never even thought about that, thanks!  But just to clairfy things for me, I can't lose a domain spell for a cure, can I?  (I mean unless the cure IS a domain spell, which they are not for me.)


----------



## Shayuri

Whoops! My bad. Corporeal Instability is removable with Restoration. That's the lowest level spell that can do it.

Shucks.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Cool!  Wow, I never even thought about that, thanks!  But just to clairfy things for me, I can't lose a domain spell for a cure, can I?  (I mean unless the cure IS a domain spell, which they are not for me.)




No.  Once you prepare a domain spell you're stuck with it until you use it, or prepare another spell in its place.


----------



## Mista Collins

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whoops! My bad. Corporeal Instability is removable with Restoration. That's the lowest level spell that can do it.
> 
> Shucks.




Well don't go out there and become unstable then.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri, I'm still waiting on Talashia's sheet in the RG thread, when you get time.

For story purposes, I'm hijacking your scroll shop.  Love the idea - and we'll say that the owner is also the local alchemist.

Group A knows the story about the alchemist.  Group B doesn't.

Group B (or at least Talashia) knows that the alchemist's shoppe and the scroll shoppe are one in the same.  Group A doesn't.

Should make for an interesting encounter when you get there.


----------



## Leif

Wahhh!    I thought that I was in Group A, but I still don't know the story about the alchemist!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Wahhh!    I thought that I was in Group A, but I still don't know the story about the alchemist!




Soon.. very, very soon.

If you care for a bit of OOC knowledge, read back closer to the beginning of the thread and you should find something.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee

Since it's becoming a plot point, I will explain why I did the scriber thing.

Basically, at level 6, Tal qualifies for Elemental Savant in all ways -except- "peaceful contact with an outsider or elemental of the appropriate subtype."

Since she lacks the natural spellcasting necessary to summon and/or bind one, she was going to buy the scrolls of Magic Circle and Lesser Planar Binding to call an air mephit (that would later become her familiar). I figured that expense would give her impetus to risk life and limb amid stink and yuck. She'd slog through a sewer if it meant she could afford to embark on her path to transcendence. 

I figured it was a fairly minor thing, so I didn't ask first. However, I am tickled pink that you worked it into the story! This will, of course, mean she has a much greater stock in the adventure which is great.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc, would you mind putting your character in sblocks, please.

Oh, and FYI - you still haven't got your weight tallied, and that particular weekend is long passed.


----------



## Leif

I've finally got Uulark's description/history the way I want it.  I seldom play clerics, and I'm beginning to wonder why that is so, because I'm really liking Uulark.


----------



## Shayuri

Nac! I'm doing Tal's background, which necessarily intersects yours. Take a peek and let me know if anything I'm writing conflicts with your ideas. In particular I want your input on the event that breaks the happy little peasant family up.

I'm thinking that perhaps if daddy died then mom might lose the farm, and the kids are fostered out to different people...they then reunite later on, after Caerwyn's started banditing, which might explain why he 'went straight.'

Just throwing out ideas though. I'd like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Leif

Mr. DM?  I know it's kinda late to be asking this, and everything, but do you suppose that you could possibly find it in your heart to let me change Uulark's #2 1st level feat from Weapon Focus (dagger) to Scribe Scroll?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Mr. DM?  I know it's kinda late to be asking this, and everything, but do you suppose that you could possibly find it in your heart to let me change Uulark's #2 1st level feat from Weapon Focus (dagger) to Scribe Scroll?




That's fine, since you haven't had the opportunity to use it yet.


----------



## Leif

Thanks!


----------



## Leif

FYI:  I've been messing around a little bit with some of Uulark's stuff.  I changed from Longspear to regular Spear, and made it now so that he has no particular patron deity.  Hopefully, I'm all done now.  This is ok, isn't it?


----------



## Leif

IG:  I thought I was the only one who did this stuff at work!

Friadoc:  Hope everything is going ok for you!


----------



## Friadoc

Eh, it's all good.

I've got some stuff that I'm working through, with my employment, but hopefully it's all better in hand and life will move on nicely.

If not, I'm use to changes, as it's one of the curses of being a techie.


----------



## Leif

*Friadoc*

Well, I certainly don't need to know any more details about it, because it's not like I could do anything to help, anyway.  Just know that your enWorld buds wish you well, and hope it all works out for the best for you.  

AND...  it's good to know that you're a techie.  I may have a question for you someday!


----------



## industrygothica

I thank God daily that I never went into the computer business.

As for working on things at work, I try.  Unfortunately, EN World is blocked from there, so any planning I do I have to do on paper and then transfer it when I get home.

Unfortunately I didn't get to work on anything last night, so we're on hold for another day.  Sorry guys, it just happens that way sometimes. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Leif

Not a problem.  Wow, sounds like you put LOTS more work into this than most other dms here!  And we appreciate it!

 Is my nose brown yet??


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Not a problem.  Wow, sounds like you put LOTS more work into this than most other dms here!  And we appreciate it!
> 
> Is my nose brown yet??





I wish that were true, but it's not (neither of them.  ).  I know what lies in the areas ahead, but for the most part we've officially entered the "making it up as I go" stage.

Personally, I like this way better, but it does require a little more thought.

Speaking of thought:  You will soon encounter a creature that may annoy you if you're a rules stickler.  I think that _technically_ the creature shouldn't exist, being a template applied to something without meeting the proper prerequisites.  But as those prerequisites are really only alignment issues, I did it anyway.  I think alignment is subjective anyway.

That, and there's a cool magic item to go along with it. 

Of course, that may annoy you too...


----------



## Leif

It's all good.  You're the dm and in charge, after all. Hmmm, "making it up as you go?"  Well, of course, WE wouldn't know ANYTHING about that, would we Scotley?


----------



## Shayuri

Hee. As long as it's not immune to lightning.

...did I say that?

Bad GM! Don't get ideas!


----------



## Mista Collins

If you're lightning doesn't work.. Tanith's fireballs might   

unless I just gave him more ideas.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> It's all good.  You're the dm and in charge, after all. Hmmm, "making it up as you go?"  Well, of course, WE wouldn't know ANYTHING about that, would we Scotley?




Ssssshhh, that's our little secret. We've got extensive details of every inch of every part of our world, yeah that's it...


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Ssssshhh, that's our little secret. We've got extensive details of every inch of every part of our world, yeah that's it...



Yeah, yeah, that's right!


----------



## industrygothica

Immunity to electricity... check!
Immunity to fire... check!

Anything else? 

This is actually rather ironic, but I won't get into details.

Yet.


----------



## Friadoc

Well, since you're taking suggestions: It's vulnerable to sneak attacks and takes double damage from blunt damage.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Well, since you're taking suggestions: It's vulnerable to sneak attacks and takes double damage from blunt damage.




And let's only give it three hit points while we're at it.  Sound good? ')


----------



## Friadoc

You forget like ten levels of XP in it, an infinite horse of platinum and godhood for all who slay it.


----------



## Leif

DEFINITELY sign Uulark up for summa dat!


----------



## Scotley

If it only has three hit points and is vulnerable to blunt sneak attacks then Rogash with head butt from the flank!


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:
			
		

> If it only has three hit points and is vulnerable to blunt sneak attacks then Rogash with head butt from the flank!




Didn't I tell you?  It's immune to dwarves...


----------



## Scotley




----------



## Mista Collins

Tanith will punch it. It won't kill it, but it might help the next person bring it down.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Tanith will punch it. It won't kill it, but it might help the next person bring it down.




Damn wizards...


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, folks, sorry for my lack of posts the past few days, but I have been without the internet until today.

Plus, as a fun kicker, I'm unemployed, once again, but I should be back on my feet soon enough.

Anyhow, I'll read through the posts, catch up on where I should be, and go from there.

Sorry.


----------



## industrygothica

Ouch!  Well, good to have you back nonetheless.  I think I may have something for you to take your frustrations out on.


----------



## Friadoc

Eh, no worries. Although I was disappointed that it happened, I saw it coming a mile away and it wasn't a suprise.

The whole thing was political, anyhow, since, literally, nothing that they used for grounds in my release were truthful, accurate, or had anystanding.

Heck, according to a friend of mine, they had my replacement in my seat within 30-minutes of my leaving, which means they interviewed him last week, prior to any "new incident".

Feh.

Death to the chaost beasts!


----------



## industrygothica

This may be a long post; bear with me.

First things first: Shayuri, would you mind tagging your magic items with a source on your sheet so I can look them up?  You've got some obscure ones there, so I'd like to see them to make sure I completely understand them.

Secondly, it appears that we've lost Nac for good; it's been almost a month since he's been on.

Which brings me to where we are now.

You might have notice that I've been REALLY slow in posting lately, and I apologize for that.  I wish I could tell you that I've just been busy, but that's just simply not the truth.  Honestly, I think I'm just getting burned out.  I've got other things that are sucking my attention at the moment.  None of them are overly important, but they are stealing my attention nonetheless.  

And I've got to tell you this:  I love EN World.  I will never outwardly complain about this site, because I don't know where I'd get my fix without it.  But I've been having some INCREDIBLE load times lately, and it's just draining to sit here and wait for up to three full minutes at times for each page to load.  Is this a problem with everyone, or is it just me?  Regardless, I'll always come back - just probably not as frequently for a while.

That being said, I am NOT killing this game--we will continue, albeit probably at a slower pace, until we finish what we've started.  That is, as long as everyone wants to.

As I said, it looks like we've lost Nac.  Jemal is MIA and I don't see Dr.Z coming back anytime soon.  I don't plan on replacing them.  If it's all the same to you guys, we'll continue on with what we've got until either we're done or the last guy drops out.  I honestly don't know why people keep leaving... the nature of the beast I guess.  I hope it's not because I'm _that_ horrible of a DM. 

I know this post is all over the place, but I'm sure you get where I'm coming from.  At least I hope you do.

Thanks.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Eep, sorry. It's from Magic Item Compendium, page 80.

Regarding load times...it happens to me too. I have DSL, but at certain times...morning seems really bad for some reason...the load times are obscene. I suspect our Enworld is getting too big for its britches. 

Regarding the MIA...Jemal has returned, but he's been shy about rejoining some of his older games due to guilt from having been gone so long. I'll poke him regarding this one if you like.

It bums me out that we lost Nac! I really liked the brother sister thing...blargh! Oh well. People vanish in PBP's. Often. It's not just you. 

Glad yer gonna stick with it! I've been liking it so far! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=Industy gothica]


			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> This may be a long post; bear with me....
> 
> Secondly, it appears that we've lost Nac for good; it's been almost a month since he's been on.
> .....
> 
> That being said, I am NOT killing this game--we will continue, albeit probably at a slower pace, until we finish what we've started.  That is, as long as everyone wants to.
> 
> As I said, it looks like we've lost Nac.  Jemal is MIA and I don't see Dr.Z coming back anytime soon.  I don't plan on replacing them.  If it's all the same to you guys, we'll continue on with what we've got until either we're done or the last guy drops out.  I honestly don't know why people keep leaving... the nature of the beast I guess.  I hope it's not because I'm _that_ horrible of a DM.
> 
> ....
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -IG




just curious here...would it be ok if i were to play one of the m.i.a.'s characters?

Scot DeWar
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

I've been having load time issues also. Add the time I spend busy with work, hockey and school for my Master's, I couldn't step away from this game. I enjoy it.

I'd really prefer to stick this out if possible as I have enjoyed the game and the group from the beginning. I mean Tanith was there for the reincarnation of Jonas, she was there to aimlessly toss fireballs into the enemy (and her party), she was there with those odd ant creatures. 

I am sure others will agree with me when I say that you are doing a fine job IG. Those who have left, have stepped away from other games or EN World as a whole, not just this game.


----------



## Friadoc

I'm with the others, IG, as you've told a fine story, made an enjoyable time of it, and all is good.

You're a dang fine DM, no worries there.


----------



## industrygothica

I appreciate the encouragement, and that you all want to stick around despite the slower pace.

Scott DeWar: I don't have a problem with that if the others don't.  It sounds like Talishia might be having a bit of separation anxiety from her brother anyway. 

Shayuri: No need to push Jemal.  If he wants to come back, he's obviously more than welcome; I completely enjoyed gaming with him and would love to do so again, but I don't want him to feel obligated.  On the topic of magic items, I'd be eternally grateful if you'd edit your sheet in  RG to reflect the sources of your magic items, just so this doesn't come up again. Whatever the source, I'm sure I've got it - I just need to know where to look.

As a side note, Mista Collins: If I could give you some type of award or something I would.  You've been here from the beginning and I appreciate that more than you know.  Thank you.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Will do.

And I wasn't going to really push him.   Just let him know there's no hard feelings and he can come back if he wants.


----------



## Leif

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am sure others will agree with me when I say that you are doing a fine job IG.



ABSOLUTELY!!  Please continue?


			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Those who have left, have stepped away from other games or EN World as a whole, not just this game.



Yeah, stuff happens.  It's the Nature of the Beast.


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Will do.
> And I wasn't going to really push him.  Just let him know there's no hard feelings and he can come back if he wants.



Awww, go ahead and give him a good shove, Shay!!


----------



## jkason

Frankly, these days I do much better with a slower-paced game. I don't have as much time to check games as I used to, so slower means I can keep up with the game. I'm all for it. 

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:
			
		

> Frankly, these days I do much better with a slower-paced game. I don't have as much time to check games as I used to, so slower means I can keep up with the game. I'm all for it.
> 
> jason





Good.  It would appear that we're all in good shape then.


----------



## industrygothica

Also, I meant to add this.

I noticed that a few of you are using invisible castle.  In the past I've always tried to avoid using it; however, I think it may be time to start.

*I* will not use it to confirm die rolls; you'll just have to trust me there.  However, if you guys want to use it for your own characters, I'll have no objections.  What I'll ask is that you make the rolls under your characters' names, and use the same name every time.  Roll for initiative, attacks, damage, and/or any relevant skill check you want your character to make for that post.  I'm sure you guys no more about how to use it than I do...

Anyway, maybe that'll help move things along a hair more quickly since I'll have less to keep track of.


----------



## Leif

*MIAs*

Regarding Scott DeWar's offer to take over the character of an MIA:  Hmmm, I don't know the early history of this game and can't speak to the interpersonal relationships that have developed with respect to the MIAs, but I am familiar with Mr. DeWar, and FYI, he is a good and eager player.


----------



## Friadoc

I'm cool with the MIA pick-up possibility, so it's all good with me, also, with respects to InvisibleCastle, I can vouch that it works pretty well, as it is use in my Pathfinder campaign by the DM and all the players.

It really does take a lot of pressure off of the DM, I think, too.


----------



## Mista Collins

industrygothica said:
			
		

> As a side note, Mista Collins: If I could give you some type of award or something I would.  You've been here from the beginning and I appreciate that more than you know.  Thank you.
> 
> -IG




For some reason I thought jkason was here from the beginning also, but I went back to look at the original in-game threads for "The Hive" and realized he joined us later. Didn't realize that this has been running for over a year and a half (first post being on Oct 7th, 2006.)

This got me looking back at some of the stuff and I noticed:

- That of the original 6 for "The Hive", 4 of them haven't been on ENWorld in over a year. 
- Recruiting for the 1st set of additional characters (Friadoc, Scotley, Jemal & Ivellious) happened Feb 14th, 2007.
- 14 players have been a part of this campaign at some point, 6 remain (Mista, jkason, Scotley, Friadoc, Leif, Shayuri)
- Only one character has died (The ranger - Courage).... I may be incorrect on this one.


Ok... instead of doing all of this maybe I should get to studying.


----------



## industrygothica

I knew this game had been going on a while, but damn!

And you are absolutely correct; Courage Bloodstone is the only character to have died thusfar, despite Friadoc's numerous attempts.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I knew this game had been going on a while, but damn!



I'm very happy to have been given the chance to join the game, then!


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way, wasn't there something about free donuts at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> by the way, wasn't there something about free donuts at the beginning of this thread?




Ha!  Yeah, but they're a but stale by now though.


----------



## jkason

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> For some reason I thought jkason was here from the beginning also, but I went back to look at the original in-game threads for "The Hive" and realized he joined us later. Didn't realize that this has been running for over a year and a half (first post being on Oct 7th, 2006.)




Yeah, Shai was one of the first fill-ins, I think. I don't think the group had gotten very far, though, so he's _almost_ an original, but not quite. It actually made for an interesting bit of RP when we finally got to town, since Shai had never actually met the folks he was questing on behalf of. And, actually, he still hasn't. He's hoping someday he can finally meet this legendary innkeep and his daughter. 

jason


----------



## Leif

Shai, Uulark can top that one easily:  he didn't even know the group was ON a bloody quest for someone!


I just thought that this was a "get rich quick" deal.


----------



## Jemal

I have been poked, and bring with me fresh donuts.  How goes the battle?


----------



## Shayuri

Talshia zap-ped the beast! We are keeping our distance for fear of being be-smirched.

Hello.


----------



## industrygothica

It'll be going a lot better once I get it written up and posted, I'm sure. 

There's still room, if Rokelsh wants to dive in and have a swing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooooo !virtual donuts...no carbs to mesw up my blood sugar readings!! niiiiice

if i get approved by the players then, is this the character i am to play?:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4071878&postcount=17


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ooooo !virtual donuts...no carbs to mesw up my blood sugar readings!! niiiiice
> 
> if i get approved by the players then, is this the character i am to play?:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4071878&postcount=17




I think approval is moot at this point.  You're in.

I think Cearwyn (did I spell that right?) would make the most logical choice, but if can come up with something different and have it make sense, more power to you.


----------



## Shayuri

Finally updated my sheet with the item references. Sorry for the delay. 

Oh hey! Does this mean I'm getting my brother back?


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Finally updated my sheet with the item references. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Oh hey! Does this mean I'm getting my brother back?




Thanks.  Your brother will depend on Scott DeWar.


----------



## Jemal

So mind if I just have him show up swinging with a kind of "Sorry I'm late guys, traffics a B*tch"? *L*   He is a ranger, theoretically he could've tracked them.


----------



## Jemal

If I understand correctly, they just came down a flight of stairs to fight this thing, so if Rokelsh were following, he'd be coming down the staircase....
SO, just for the record, if I AM allowed to make my grand entrance, this will be my entry post: 

A roar comes from behind them as a tall, shaggy-haired figure rushes past, leaping off the stairs, Greatsword swinging down hard as he descends upon the monster.  "NOT ON MY WATCH, BEAST!"

[sblock=combat info]
Rokelsh rages and charges.
Current AC: 14.  HP: 49(12 from rage)
Charge attack + 2, Power Attack - 6 = +10 attack bonus.
Attack vs Chaos beast (1d20+10=22) 
Damage Vs Chaos Beast (2d6+19=27) 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:
			
		

> If I understand correctly, they just came down a flight of stairs to fight this thing, so if Rokelsh were following, he'd be coming down the staircase....
> SO, just for the record, if I AM allowed to make my grand entrance, this will be my entry post:
> 
> A roar comes from behind them as a tall, shaggy-haired figure rushes past, leaping off the stairs, Greatsword swinging down hard as he descends upon the monster.  "NOT ON MY WATCH, BEAST!"
> 
> [sblock=combat info]
> Rokelsh rages and charges.
> Current AC: 14.  HP: 49(12 from rage)
> Charge attack + 2, Power Attack - 6 = +10 attack bonus.
> Attack vs Chaos beast (1d20+10=22)
> Damage Vs Chaos Beast (2d6+19=27)
> [/sblock]




Except for the charging part, yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Your brother will depend on Scott DeWar.




sorry about the delay...went to visit a friend in the hospital after mowing the lawn yesturday and then promply zonked out when i got home. will make a post in a few minutes.

S.D.

delay after delay....

my computer has given me grief lately. i cannot access the internet on it. i am using a good fiend's computer right now and am trying to get cayught up. i am so very sorry for the problems. 

now here is the aluminum base ball bat, where did my computer go hiding off to ....


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: post 276 of playing the game thread



> In the one on the left, there is a small sack of useless goods.




you know, this could be used as a hook to an other adventure or in a more munedane way, a sack of skulls of small sized and finely chisled features (much like that of a young elf)


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> re: post 276 of playing the game thread
> 
> 
> 
> you know, this could be used as a hook to an other adventure or in a more munedane way, a sack of skulls of small sized and finely chisled features (much like that of a young elf)




Aye, I think yer in the wrong game there, sir.  Although I do agree.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> As i am just temporarly running this character for Nac Mac Feegle, i just wanted a copy i can update:




I was looking at this as more of a permanent endeavor, honestly.  Nac hasn't been around since 3/30, so I'm sure he'll understand if he does decide to come back.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I was looking at this as more of a permanent endeavor, honestly.  Nac hasn't been around since 3/30, so I'm sure he'll understand if he does decide to come back.




OK. Perspective change then. Permanant it is. Right now, though, the question is can any one do much with en world acting funny like?


----------



## Jemal

Well, this is the first time I've been able to get on in like 3 days, hopefully whatever's been going on is fixed.. I think I read morrus/piratecat talking about needing to do an upgrade, maybe thats why it's been down?


----------



## Mista Collins

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.

I want to thank you IG for running such a great game and I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.


----------



## Shayuri

Doh! Sorry to see you go!


----------



## Leif

Hey, Shay, any word on whatever happend to our gargoyle game?


----------



## Shayuri

Reveille posted awhile back that he was back and was going to start it...then he seemed to vanish again.

Given the nature of what happened to him, I'm hoping he's okay.

But in answer to your question...no, no official word that I'm aware of.


----------



## Leif

shayuri,

Yeah, I have pretty extensive personal experience with recovery from auto accidents (not many of them, just one bad one and a small follow-up, if you can call being run over by a tractor-trailer small), so I understand that it takes awhile.  I don't guess you know the nature of his injuries, do you?  Gosh, I hope he's ok.

OOC:  BTW, wreck no. 2 for me was on my way home from Scotley's house.  At least he visited me in the hospital after that one!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean scotly your long time friend and d and d buddy didnt visit you after the first one? only the second and only out of guilt because you were on you way home from his house? wow...not sure what to say to that. 

*snicker* 

**cast :guilt trip on scotley. Will save at dc 34 or break down crying and give all characters in his games 1 level and 1 bonus feat.**


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> you mean scotly your long time friend and d and d buddy didnt visit you after the first one? only the second and only out of guilt because you were on you way home from his house? wow...not sure what to say to that.
> *snicker*
> **cast :guilt trip on scotley. Will save at dc 34 or break down crying and give all characters in his games 1 level and 1 bonus feat.**



Heh! I was hoping someone would take that bait!  To be fair, though, when I had the first one Scotley wasn't really able to come for a visit.  Truthfully, I wouldn't have expected him to visit after the second one, if I wasn't laid up in a hospital right there in his town.  And, truthfully, I wouldn't have thought anything of it if he didn't visit after the second one, either.  But I was suitably thrilled to see him.

I think I Counter-Spelled your Guilt Trip!


----------



## Scott DeWar

gerrrrrrr.

as they say in the aluminum sword business:

Rats! phoiled again!


----------



## Scotley

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, this is the first time I've been able to get on in like 3 days, hopefully whatever's been going on is fixed.. I think I read morrus/piratecat talking about needing to do an upgrade, maybe thats why it's been down?





Word is spammers/hackers trying to suborn the site for nefarious commerce.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> gerrrrrrr.
> 
> as they say in the aluminum sword business:
> 
> Rats! phoiled again!




Actually, I did visit after the first one, along with J. Alexander, but at the time my esteemed Co-DM was in a coma, so I'll forgive him for not remembering. I think we dropped in after he made it home. O New Year's eve to be exact. I vaguely remember J. Alexander offering to pour a little Jim Beam in his feeding tube. Or maybe Leif suggested we pour it in. The memory plays tricks on you after so many Jim Beams...I mean years.


----------



## Leif

Wow, sorry, Scotley!  That Jim Beam in the feeding tube episode just totally escapes me now.  Of course, thinking back to any time that I needed a feeding tube is unpleasant all by itself, so perhaps you can forgive this slip as well as the coma?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:
			
		

> Actually, I did visit after the first one, along with J. Alexander, but at the time my esteemed Co-DM was in a coma, so I'll forgive him for not remembering. I think we dropped in after he made it home. O New Year's eve to be exact. I vaguely remember J. Alexander offering to pour a little Jim Beam in his feeding tube. Or maybe Leif suggested we pour it in. The memory plays tricks on you after so many Jim Beams...I mean years.





now i know you guys are not alcoholics, but the idea of alcoholic imbibations via feeding tubes might be on the border line.... but still, not an entirely bad idea ......


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> now i know you guys are not alcoholics, but the idea of alcoholic imbibations via feeding tubes might be on the border line.... but still, not an entirely bad idea ......



Isn't Jim Beam one of the recognized Food Groups???


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know that Dewar's Scotch is ... I see no problem with seeing Jim Beam as likewise.


----------



## Shayuri

Meep...and then he posts.

I will instead use this to say this:

It's not exactly a complaint...more of an observation...with a timespan of 1d10+5 minutes, Friadoc's a goner. And this is particularly cruel, since as far as I can tell, unlike most ways of losing a PC, becoming a chaos beast is completely irrevocable.

Reasoning follows: None of us have spells capable of stabilizing him even temporarily, to say nothing of curing him. With a Charisma check DC of 15, it'll take a lucky roll for him to succeed. Until he succeeds, he takes 1 Wis damage per -round-. Success buys 1 minute's respite.

The minimum time it could take is 6 minutes. That's 60 rounds. So unless he is -incredibly- lucky, and rolls a bunch of high Cha saves, AND the d10 roll is really low...he's sunk.

Honestly, from a metagame perspective, the best thing to do right now is kill him. Do that, and there's options. Once he's a chaos beast, he's gone forever. It's too late even to KILL him then.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scott DeWar

in the in character thoughts of the character i am playing, I would have the following observation:

He is chaotic *good* and would not kill another good creature. he is a paladin of freedom. and there fore would dispise the usurption of friadak's will by the effects of this beast and would do what ever it takes to save him...but Killing him does not seem to be a solution and may not save him. the character, as well as I, does not know if this process continues even beyound death. so there fore he is thinking that  finding help like NOW is the only solution. 

I am sorry for the lack of help on the matter. I really do not know what to do here. Perhaps if a wagon and horse is found he can speed the arriveal to a temple ...?


----------



## Shayuri

Well at this point I'm just inviting OOC contributions. IC, I doubt any of us understand the chaos beast's transformation well enough to justify slaughtering him before the change is complete.


----------



## Leif

My OOC observation is that I am totally against any party member killing another pc!  The fact that doing so MIGHT provide what might be the only chance to save him in the long run does indeed complicate the issue beyond my capacity to comfortably grasp, at the moment at least.  Still, I'm ag'in' it!!  (But, having said my peace on the matter, I will not object if someone else takes some rash action to do it.  )


----------



## Friadoc

I'm a very good natured player, folks - I live and die by what is in character, so OOCly I will state that if Friadoc has to die, then so be it. If I lose him to NPC status because of the chaos beast thingy, again, so be it.

I love my characters, all of them, but if it fits the story and events that bad stuff happens, well that is the risk of RPGs. 

I'm cool no matter what happens...now I'm gonna roll some WIS. 

Er, Chr rolls, I mean. <- Edit


----------



## Leif

Kudos to you, Friadoc!!


----------



## Friadoc

Thanks, Lief.

Although, I'm pretty sure some folk think I'm just PC-suicidal. 

This is due, of course, to my being pretty rough on the poor bastards, with the exception of my sorcerer in a PbP Pathfinder game run by hewligan.


----------



## Leif

There was a time, I admit, when I became very attached to my characters, and I would have been very upset to have happen to any of them what has happened to Firadoc.  But time, age, maturity, and boredom have led me to the point where, I hope, that now if I had a character about to die horribly (but NOT become a chaos best!  YUK!) I would just try to give him a memorable exit scene, and roll-up his replacement.  The whole chaos beast thing, though, is just downright revolting!  (But, in actuality, I was forgetting my favorite character, in Scotley's game, where the entire party is under a curse right now, from a lich that we battled to almost a draw.)


----------



## Shayuri

I guess I have some qualms about the inevitability of it...once that fort save was failed, he was pretty much doomed, and in a way that's much worse than death. That's pretty harsh for a relatively low-CR monster.

Ironically, one more level, and we'd be able to cure it ourselves...at which point it becomes justifiably low-CR.


----------



## Scott DeWar

man I hate this ... not being able to do anything about friadak. it stinks.

but that is my _*humble*_ opinion


----------



## Jemal

Just for the record, Rokelsh will vehemently disagree with any suggestions to 'Kill Friadoc before he turns', and will defend the halfling if it comes to it.


----------



## Friadoc

"Oh, Rokelsh, I knew you cared,"  says Friadoc, through an agonizingly morphing face. "Give us a kiss, big boy!"

Yes, Obviously since this is in the OOC thread it is an OOC joke. 

Honestly, I'm not too thrilled, either, but I think it adds a depth to the story, since it will give the party even more focus in cleansing the sewers, whatever happens to 'doc.


----------



## Jemal

Well, so far it looks like over the next 2.3 minutes Friadoc looses 3 wis... 
What's that put you at?


----------



## Shayuri

lol...if I'd ever intended to carry that sentence out IC, I'd have posted it in the IC forum. 

Still, it's good to be clear, I suppose.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jemal said:
			
		

> Just for the record, Rokelsh will vehemently disagree with any suggestions to 'Kill Friadoc before he turns', and will defend the halfling if it comes to it.




as will corwynn


----------



## jkason

Well, if he does turn, I'm hoping Rokelsh sees it coming and gets out of touch range (hmmm, maybe Dyspeer could smell him changing and give a growl? Shai did set him to defend Rokelsh, not Friadoc.  ). If not, we might have a horrible domino effect going on here... heh.

I suppose we really didn't prepare as we ought to have. We had a good idea there was another chaos beast down there, and saw what it had done to the kobolds. It never occured to me to see if we could round up a scroll of any kind that might have the proper remedy. 

Fingers crossed and all that.


----------



## Friadoc

It'd drop Friadoc from 14 to 11, thus far.


----------



## Shayuri

Hmm! You have more Wisdom than I thought you would.

You may have a chance after all...if he doesn't roll too high.


----------



## Friadoc

*grins*

Rogue 3 and Monk 3.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well friadoc ... keep on keeping on then!


----------



## Scotley

Friadoc said:
			
		

> It'd drop Friadoc from 14 to 11, thus far.




Better you than me. Rogash only started with a 10.


----------



## Friadoc

Okay, quick questions - Am I correct in assuming that, for the moment, the chaos crap is stabilized due to wisdom check?

If so, does Friadoc ICly feel in control?

I ask as it determines what he'll be saying here, ICly.

OOCly, I'm pretty sure that Friadoc turning back to aid his comrades would possibly be a death sentence, but that doesn't stop the IC actions of a noble idiot.


----------



## Scott DeWar

kust keep on going to the temple! as oocly advice that is :-{)


----------



## Shayuri

A successful Charisma check stabilizes your form for 1 minute.

I think he'd pretty clearly still be under the effect...he's just managed to stabilize himself for the moment. It wouldn't be, "Oh hey, I guess I'm better now," then 1 minute later it relapses.


----------



## Friadoc

Solid. I just needed to make sure how he felt and what not before I posed, thanks.


----------



## Jemal

Wether or not Friadoc thinks he's ok don't matter, Rokelsh's got a good grip on him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jemal said:
			
		

> Wether or not Friadoc thinks he's ok don't matter, Rokelsh's got a good grip on him.




for now ... just wait until he becomes liquid!


----------



## Jemal

.... eeeeewwww.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hrmmmm ... that was a little on the graphic side, was't it. sorry all.


----------



## Scotley

Watch out, don't step in the halfling...


----------



## Scott DeWar

now its my turn:



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> .... eeeeewwww.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.
> 
> I want to thank you IG for running such a great game and I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.





Wow... I should really check the ooc thread more often.  Apparently email notifications aren't going to be fixed anytime soon.  Hate to see you go, but I understand.  Ironic really, considering the conversation we just had about this...

Good luck to you.  And you're welcome back anytime if the game is still going and you're ready.


----------



## industrygothica

Geez - I had no idea this conversation was going on here.  Forgive me?  Anyway...

Obviously, Friadoc's cool for the moment... er, minute, rather.   I already rolled the d10 for the time it'll take Rokelsh to find the temple--let's just say it works in your favor.  Though had I thought about it, I might've made it a bit harder since he's got to figure out a way to jump up to the manhole.  Anyway...

Anyway, Shayuri called it - I rolled a 1, so it'll take six minutes to get there.  If you want to roll six minutes of charisma checks and figure the damage accordingly, we can move on with that part while everyone else is gett...  slaughtering zombie ogres.  If Friadoc should leave us before then, depending on how close Rokelsh is to the temple, You'll be able to find an alternate character there (assuming you want to roll another one).

I really hope this makes sense...  Just wrapped up a 12 hour shift.

And for future references - if I go silent for too long like this again, someone shoot me an electronic kick in the a** vie email, please?

same name, at gmail.


On a side note, I pre-ordered my 4e box set the other day.  Do we want to convert when we're all comfortable with it, or keep it at 3.5?


----------



## Shayuri

I'm pretty happy with Talashia in 3.5...her desire to transcend her mortal form and become an elemental probably wouldn't work in 4e without a lot of effort from you and I. 

That said, it's not a big deal for me, either way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I personally have no intentions of going to 4.0, so i woould prefer to keep it 3.5. I am actually learning pathfinder to maintain my 3.5 stance.

Edit;

I have to be honost here. the main reason for the 3.5 stand is money. for those who do not know i am an electrician and in my area the housing crash has lasted for two years and is expected to last at least two more. this kind of thing has been known to break many small companies, which is what i work for.

another reason is that i 

[sblock=flameing remark, beware] dispise this marketing tactic. i think that 3.5 has plenty to keep it going  and it is nothing bur corporate greed.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

I also vote for continuing in 3.5.


----------



## Friadoc

While I am purchasing 4e, I have to if I want to make sure I can still freelance in a wide area, I'm cool with just staying 3.5, too.

Not only am I a hefty Pathfinder supporter (I subscribe to all Paizo's stuff, except the novels), I still have too many 3e things I like to fully switch (like Ptolus).

But, where the DM goes, so go I. 

Now on to figuring out other things...like my rolls.


----------



## Friadoc

Oh, on a side note - If I do die or get NPCed, no worries, I ain't gonna split or anything. 

I'll make a new PC and go from there.


----------



## Friadoc

Okay, I'm working on my next character and I'll have him up in the proper thread, ASAP.

Now I'm actually working on a couple concepts, so if anyone has any suggestions, I'm up for it.


----------



## Shayuri

What sort of party role are you aiming for?


----------



## Jemal

Well, I'll be getting and playing 4e, so I'm not going to make any decisions on it until I've figured it out.  Until I make such a decision, my votes will remain with 3.5.  ESPECIALLY for ongoing campaigns.  I hate edition shifting midstream.


----------



## Friadoc

No idea, really, as everything seems good to me right now.

A pure rogue is one of my ideas, as well as a fighter and a wizard, at this point.

I'm sorta leaning toward either a dwarf or half-orc for the first two and then either a human or elf for the wizard, but I'm honestly open to a lot of ideas.

I've played every core class, save for a Bard (not my cup of tea), at least once and I like them all.

Normally I play rogues, I'd say they count for a third to half my characters, with a mix of fighter and wizard to follow.

At the moment, I want to mix things as part what I want to play and part what the party needs.

Heck, it's tempting to do a dwarf or half-orc wizard, as odd as it'd seem.


----------



## Jemal

Did you remember post 243?


> Charisma Checks versus DC 15 Chaos Effect. (1d20=5, 1d20=17, 1d20=10, 1d20=19, 1d20=3)
> 
> So, in order, flat d20 rolls, I failed one, made one, failed one, made one, and failed one.



If I remember correctly, after this you were at 2.3 minutes and 11 Wis..



> Botched the first check - Charisma Checks vs. Chaos - Checks for First minute (1d20=1)
> 
> Charisma vs Chaos - the rest of the checks for the first minute. (1d20=11, 1d20=19, 1d20=18, 1d20=7, 1d20=12, 1d20=20, 1d20=8, 1d20=3, 1d20=10)
> 
> Okay, I'm at three minutes, thus far, and at 5 will...
> 
> Charisma vs. Chaos - Second Block of Ten (1d20=2, 1d20=14, 1d20=12, 1d20=18, 1d20=13, 1d20=11, 1d20=8, 1d20=8, 1d20=3, 1d20=6)
> 
> Okay, Friadoc makes another stable check at 4 minutes, but the fifth minute on is downhill.
> 
> He is at 0 Wisdom and gone.



By my math your hit the 1 wis mark at (1d20=2, 1d20=14, 1d20=12), which is after 5.3 minutes.. cuttting it close... Then you make the next save (1d20=18), putting you up to 6.3 minutes, and fail the one after that, dropping to 0 wis (Probably inside the temple)
SO DM, is'e dead or is 6.3 minutes enough time to shout "MEDIC!!"
(That is, unless Friadoc wants to be dead..)


----------



## Leif

*Meaningless Suggestion*



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> A pure rogue is one of my ideas, as well as a fighter and a wizard, at this point.  I'm sorta leaning toward either a dwarf or half-orc for the first two and then either a human or elf for the wizard, but I'm honestly open to a lot of ideas.
> 
> Heck, it's tempting to do a dwarf or half-orc wizard, as odd as it'd seem.



If wizards and rogues are your cup of tea, you might be better served by playing a Duskblade (PHII) than either of them.  That class is high up on my list of characters to try.


----------



## Friadoc

It is totally up to IG, I'm cool with it, either way. I honestly thought it was six minutes from the first successful defense, not six minutes from the point of infection/affliction.

So, it's all good for me and up to IG.

As for classes, I need to check and see if I have the PHB II, as I've heard about the Duskblade, but never read about it.


----------



## Leif

*Duskblade*

Atually, Friadoc, now that I think about it and look more carefully at PHII, the Duskblade is more like a fighter than a rogue.  No rogue-like skills, but good melee abilities, including 8-sided hit dice, and fighter progression in BAB.  Not just a tremendous selection of spells, but at least they are spontaneous casters like sorcerers and bards.


----------



## Shayuri

Take a look at Scout from Complete Adventurer.

It's very roguish, but much less dependent on sneak attacks. The skirmish is still limited in targets like sneaks, but it's MUCH easier to pull off, and gives some AC bonuses too. 

Usually, when I think 'rogue' now, I think 'scout.'


----------



## Friadoc

*chuckles*

Another nice option from a book I don't own, you see I got in the habit of not buying a lot of 3e books awhile back, as I was playing Arcana Unearthed and Evolved a ton more than anything else.

In fact, my only 3.5 stuff has been on-line via these messages boards.

I'll see if a friend has those books and check those out as potential options.


----------



## jkason

Been out of town for the long weekend, but as far as converting goes, I hadn't planned on buying 4e in the near future, since most of my gaming is online and the 3.5 srd is pretty easy to access online. But if everyone else is into converting, I'm sure I could figure something out.

jason


----------



## Shayuri

Check out www.crystalkeep.com.

They have a pdf of base classes, including the ones from the Completes.


----------



## Friadoc

Hmmm, very nice. Thanks, Shayuri.


----------



## industrygothica

Looks like it's a no-go on updating this adventure to 4e, which is more than okay with me.

I will be looking to join a 4e game asap though, so if any of you plan on starting one, look me up.


----------



## Leif

*4ed*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Been out of town for the long weekend, but as far as converting goes, I hadn't planned on buying 4e in the near future, since most of my gaming is online and the 3.5 srd is pretty easy to access online. But if everyone else is into converting, I'm sure I could figure something out.
> jason



My plan is to buy and read 4e, just to keep up with the state of the hobby, but, based on what I've read so far, I don't expect to like it very much.  On the other hand, I think 3.5 is just the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I've already had pre-publication orders in for the 3 core 4e books since about January or February.  But, again, my fondest hope is that all of the 3.5 games that I'm playing in will remain 3.5 games until Asmodeus gets frostbite!  And, at that point, it may be time to start using Paizo rules or something.  (So don't worrry jkason, Moru is safe!)


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks like it's a no-go on updating this adventure to 4e, which is more than okay with me.
> 
> I will be looking to join a 4e game asap though, so if any of you plan on starting one, look me up.



Thanks, IG!!


----------



## Scotley

I'm cool with sticking with 3.5e for this game. I tried converting a 2.75 game to 3e when it first came out with mixed results. I'd rather start fresh with a new game. I'm really overbooked just now, but if I do decide to start a 4e game I'll put you first on the list IG. I've been following the 4e stuff with mixed interest, but now that I have a chance to actually read the books I'll be able to make a more informed choice.


----------



## industrygothica

This reminds me of a save-or-die scenario I had a few years ago when I was DMing RL game.  "You need a 14 or better to live, anything lower and the mind flayer kills you." I swear that when he dropped that d20, I don't think any of us took a breath for the thirty seconds it seemed to have taken for the thing to stop spinning before it finally landed... on a 14.  You could hear the exhales for miles.

In any case, that's where we're at now.  Make the save, Friadoc's got one minute.  Fail, and we've got a whole other set of issues to deal with.

Nothing like a good bit of tension, eh?


----------



## Friadoc

Oh, have I had those moments before, both as a player and as a DM.

I once had a player, during one of our early 3e games (post playtesting) who got mouthy about how good my rolls behind the screen were and I asked him if he wanted me to roll my next hit in front of him.

He said yes.

So I rolled in front of him, a natural 20, confirmed by a natural 20, and followed by a natural 20.

Instant death, a roll we agreed at the beginning could be applied to players and NPC/foes.

So, our monk was one-shot by a skeleton.

Everyone froze, until I said to the player, "Normally, I would have just fudged that to be a crit, but you wanted to see the roll...Sorry, make a new PC."

He never asked about my rolling again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I use defense rolls in my gm ing. i also use the pathfinder alpha release rules. if a defensive roll is a 1, it is a possible crit. i really keep it simple, unless i feel quite vindictive and i may just have a foe stableize and regain conceisness eventually...not to mention i use black company masterwork rules and may have a foe with a master work weapon or armor, or both and just tear into a particular pc.


----------



## industrygothica

I'm not familiar with Pathfinder.  To be honest, I'm not a big fan of alternative rules at all.  Even additional source material designed for the PC side, such as the _Complete_ series, grates at me a bit - there's just so much information it's difficult to keep track of.

Now, extra DM material is another story.  I like that, just because it provides more content to present in your game, and as a DM a can prepare for it ahead of time rather than having to look up funky spells and what not all the time.  (Yes, Shayuri, that finger is pointed at you.   )

But I digress...and am off to discover just what in the world a _Scintillating Sphere_ is.

*ducks*


----------



## Friadoc

Well, if you ever wanna look at Pathfinder, IG, it's still a few download. 

It's Paizo's attempt to continue with the development of 3e, using it for their Pathfinder Campaign Setting and such.

Now, on a side note, we're using the saw character gen rules for when we made our characters, right?

6 level, same starting money,et al?

Now, with respect to your comment about the complete series, would you prefer I just use a regular core class instead of the scout I was looking at?

I'm totally cool sticking with the core classes, as I don't have the Complete series, anyhow, I'm just using that website that has the info on them.

Heck, the only extra 'core' books I have is Unearthed Acana, I don't even own the PHB II.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Well, if you ever wanna look at Pathfinder, IG, it's still a few download.
> 
> It's Paizo's attempt to continue with the development of 3e, using it for their Pathfinder Campaign Setting and such.
> 
> Now, on a side note, we're using the saw character gen rules for when we made our characters, right?
> 
> 6 level, same starting money,et al?
> 
> Now, with respect to your comment about the complete series, would you prefer I just use a regular core class instead of the scout I was looking at?
> 
> I'm totally cool sticking with the core classes, as I don't have the Complete series, anyhow, I'm just using that website that has the info on them.
> 
> Heck, the only extra 'core' books I have is Unearthed Acana, I don't even own the PHB II.




Feel free to use the scout.  I've already allowed material from the other sources, I'm not going to disallow them now.  Just tell me what book it's from so I'll know where to look if I have a question.

Use the same generation rules as before, please.  Still 6th level.


----------



## Friadoc

It's from the Complete series, Rogue or Adventurer I think (Shayuri would know for sure), but thanks to Shayuri there is this nice link that has the info, too. 

http://www.crystalkeep.com/

Thanks, IG. I should have him done sometime tonight, I've my Star Wars game today, plus finals this Sunday, but I've got my idea mostly all settled.


----------



## Friadoc

Place Holder of Forth Coming Character

Name: Buurt Wolfhart
House (Martial): Wolfhart
Race: Half-Orc
Nation: Duchy of Urnst
Patron: House U'morael
Class: Scout 6

Reference links for chargen:

House Entry, non-noble, martial - http://duchyurnst.org/wiki/index.php?title=House_Wolfheart

Race - http://duchyurnst.org/wiki/index.php?title=Half_Orcs

More to come...


----------



## Scott DeWar

scout kicks butt!! i think it is in the complete adventurer. we use the Pathfinder (alpha release III) in my game that i dm. i like it lots! the table game i play in we are going to go to Pathfinder system eventually (I think when we reach lvl 20 or something like that)


----------



## Shayuri

I didn't know that, IG. My apologies.

I will, in the future, include quick descriptions of spell effects. I would have done that all along had I known. 

Scintillating Sphere is from Spell Compendium. It's basically an electrical Fireball. Identical in all ways but energy type.


----------



## Jemal

So lemme get this straight.. I'm standing in a temple, with a bunch of kids like 10' away, holding a newly-formed chaos beast?

eep!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jemal said:
			
		

> So lemme get this straight.. I'm standing in a temple, with a bunch of kids like 10' away, holding a newly-formed chaos beast?
> 
> eep!




Now that deservers a very serious _eeeewwwww!_


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Now that deservers a very serious _eeeewwwww!_



eeeeeeewwwwww!!  (in STEREO, even!  )


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, IG. My apologies.
> 
> I will, in the future, include quick descriptions of spell effects. I would have done that all along had I known.
> 
> Scintillating Sphere is from Spell Compendium. It's basically an electrical Fireball. Identical in all ways but energy type.




There's nothing for you to apologize for.   You asked me if you could use the material, I said yes.  By all accounts, that makes any source of frustration my fault, not yours.


----------



## industrygothica

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ...that's where we're at now.  Make the save, Friadoc's got one minute.  *Fail, and we've got a whole other set of issues to deal with.*



 emphasis added



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> So lemme get this straight.. I'm standing in a temple, with a bunch of kids like 10' away, holding a newly-formed chaos beast?




Welcome back, btw.


----------



## Scott DeWar

great, a whole new set of issues to deal with now...a chaos beast in a templefilled with kids and we are nowhere near or able to get near in the near future! quite, ... wel, ... _chaotic_ i would say.


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, all, if all goes good, I should have my new character done today and posted.

I'm over have stat'ed out, background is solid enough, so it should all come together today.

I would have been done already, but it's finals week for me and I'm pounding out my projects.

Anyhow, catchya a bit later.


----------



## Mista Collins

Tanith shed's some tears for Friadoc.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal- I don't know if it will be a battle or not, but initiative is probably a very good idea.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc, that is an excellent story on your link:
http://duchyurnst.org/wiki/index.ph...House_Wolfheart


----------



## industrygothica

Round 2 is almost finished - I've got to post the zombies' actions yet, but hopefully that won't take too long if I can get EN World to cooperate with me.  I'd do it now, but time has caught up with me and I need to leave for work.  

I'm really sorry I'm taking so long...


----------



## Shayuri

Mew

Is it just technical troubles, or are there other problems intervening?

With the game, I mean.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Round 2 is almost finished - I've got to post the zombies' actions yet, but hopefully that won't take too long if I can get EN World to cooperate with me.  I'd do it now, but time has caught up with me and I need to leave for work.
> 
> I'm really sorry I'm taking so long...




Real life ... it gets us all. think nothing of it. Keep the realife dragons happy and stay away from the dragon : myass and all will go well.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew
> 
> Is it just technical troubles, or are there other problems intervening?
> 
> With the game, I mean.




The best time I have to do this is in the morning when I get home from work, which is typically when EN World is at it's slowest, at least for me.  I simply don't have the patience to sit and wait two or three minutes for each page to load (ie. referencing PC posts, character sheets, editing combat posts, etc.).  At at least a minute a pop, plus the actual time it takes to write it all, it's all a bit frustrating.  And by the time I wake up in the afternoon I don't have much time because it's dinner and off to work for the night.

I'm sure motivation has something to do with it as well, but I'm blaming most of it on the loadtimes.   I've actually thought about moving the game to my website just to speed things up some (and I can access it at work, too - that'd help TREMENDOUSLY!).  But that's neither here nor there...

Off to post some zombie actions, assuming I can get to it before the kids get up.

-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Believe me, I can sympathize. I posted a warning of slowdowns too...

How many zombs are left, by the way? It's looking kind of grim, unless we can put the last of them down in a hurry...


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Believe me, I can sympathize. I posted a warning of slowdowns too...
> 
> How many zombs are left, by the way? It's looking kind of grim, unless we can put the last of them down in a hurry...




I guess it's not just in the morning anymore.  Almost a full minute to load EN World so that I could log on.  Almost another full minute to reload the same page after logging on, and a good 30 seconds to load the text box so that I can type this message.

Multiply that by this game and the three or four others I play in (can't remember, really--it's been so long since I've posted in any of them)....

Gah, I don't know why I'm bitching, really.  Just venting I guess.  Forgive me.

In any case, to answer your question: there are only these four former ogres that you can see.  Of course, most zombie ogres don't just spring forth out of nowhere from a swirling mass of blue light either, so that might make it to your list of things to address as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ....Off to post some zombie actions, assuming I can get to it before the kids get up.
> 
> -IG




ah...Kids...as in family. You just be sure you take care of your family first and don't worry about your posting frequency here.

at least that is what i say.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oops ... a double post


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ah...Kids...as in family. You just be sure you take care of your family first and don't worry about your posting frequency here.
> 
> at least that is what i say.



I second that sentiment!


----------



## Scotley

To heck with the little buggers, lets play some DnD! 

Can you guess which poster has kids???


----------



## Scott DeWar

how many scottley?


----------



## Leif

That's not an easy question to answer.  One if you define "kids" one way, three if you define them another way.  Then, there's also the whole issue of how many he may have scattered about the world that he isn't even aware of.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

let me guess...one age wise, ... three if you add him and his wife? (plus those world wide from the ports he visited...?)


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> how many scottley?




As Leif said, depends on how you count them. I have an 18 year old stepson who no longer lives at home. A 16 year old step daughter and a 3 year old son.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> let me guess...one age wise, ... three if you add him and his wife? (plus those world wide from the ports he visited...?)



What I really meant was:  ONE biologically and THREE including step-kids.  I was just having a brain cramp and couldn't think of the right way to phrase it.  Duhhh!  

Then, there's always the ????? factor leftover from his wilder days, too.  But SHHHHHHHH!!, his wife doesn't like to be reminded about that!  We sure don't want to get the poor boy cut off!!


----------



## Friadoc

I should be done today, knock on wood, life had kept me busy these past few days, between prepping for an interview, getting stuff in line for a background check, and other lameness for the unemployed.

Alas, all should be good now, plus I'm mostly done, anyhow.


----------



## Leif

I hope that the interview went very well!  (Unemployed gamers make me surprisingly sad.  Who wudda thunk it?)


----------



## Friadoc

The interview went very well, not only did it last over an hour, with good conversation, but the interviewer made a point about talking about the benefits package (I always take this as a good sign).

The job is very interesting, as well as being back at the Tier 2 level, plus the work environment is casual and the people seem greate.

All in all, knock on wood, I think I have a solid chance at this job, my skill set is a nice match, and I made a very good impression on the interviewer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:
			
		

> What I really meant was:  ONE biologically and THREE including step-kids.  I was just having a brain cramp and couldn't think of the right way to phrase it.  Duhhh!
> 
> Then, there's always the ????? factor leftover from his wilder days, too.  But SHHHHHHHH!!, his wife doesn't like to be reminded about that!  We sure don't want to get the poor boy cut off!!




but what about the really big kid? (*points to scottly*) that makes 4, right? as far as step kids go, i was raised by by my step-dad. we were as close as or closer then many natural father/ sons. i was even his favorite over his two natural daughters....i miss him lots...he passed away about 12 years ago. so i would encourage yuo to consider your two steps as your own, no matter how many hurtful words may have or have not abeen said.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:
			
		

> The interview went very well, not only did it last over an hour, with good conversation, but the interviewer made a point about talking about the benefits package (I always take this as a good sign).
> The job is very interesting, as well as being back at the Tier 2 level, plus the work environment is casual and the people seem greate.
> All in all, knock on wood, I think I have a solid chance at this job, my skill set is a nice match, and I made a very good impression on the interviewer.



That's GREAT!  Kudos to the Friadoc!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> but what about the really big kid? (*points to scottly*) that makes 4, right?



Hehehe, you're more correct than you EVEN imagine! 


			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> as far as step kids go, i was raised by by my step-dad. we were as close as or closer then many natural father/ sons. i was even his favorite over his two natural daughters....i miss him lots...he passed away about 12 years ago. so i would encourage yuo to consider your two steps as your own, no matter how many hurtful words may have or have not abeen said.



Good advice!  I believe this is not a problem for the "Scotty-one".  I also was privileged to have a step-son for a very brief time, when I was married to my first wife.  I loved that little booger to death!  To this day I miss him infinitely more than I ever missed wife#1.  He was so young at the time, though, that I think it will probably be better for him in the long run if he has forgotten me.  Life just ain't fair, sometimes, but, oh, well.


----------



## Friadoc

Sorry for my huge delay, folks, but yesterday was an odd day.

I'll finish up today with Buurt, promise.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Sorry for my huge delay, folks, but yesterday was an odd day.
> 
> I'll finish up today with Buurt, promise.




If we were tracking xp, I might be tempted to give extra as a reward for a unibrow, or an affinity for watching pigeons.


----------



## industrygothica

*Re: Shai's Rage*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Oi. I hadn't thought of that. Since Raging is a free action, can Shai rage (giving him positive hit points temprorarily), then use the Withdraw action? I think you can still use free actions in conjunction with full round actions, right? I hate to waste his only rage on running away, but I'm really fond of the guy, and if it's rage or get squished, rage away.




This seems like a viable option the way the rules are written, though I'd imagine a creative rules-lawyer could argue otherwise.  I _personally_ don't like it for story reasons.  There have been a thousand tales told of raging barbarians, and none of them were running _away_ from a battle.

That being said, if Shai was my character, I'd be doing the same thing, whether I liked it or not... that whole "preservation of life" thing.   So go for it.


----------



## Friadoc

Yeah, I know, but what's humorous is that the name came from a Tolkien Orc name generator.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, but what's humorous is that the name came from a Tolkien Orc name generator.




I completely forgot that he was half-orc.  That lends credence to the unibrow thing.  And I can just picture this huge monster of a man delicately feeding the pigeons in a park somewhere, scaring the crap out of the children.  Classic!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> but what about the really big kid? (*points to scottly*) that makes 4, right? as far as step kids go, i was raised by by my step-dad. we were as close as or closer then many natural father/ sons. i was even his favorite over his two natural daughters....i miss him lots...he passed away about 12 years ago. so i would encourage yuo to consider your two steps as your own, no matter how many hurtful words may have or have not abeen said.




Absolutely, I don't normally even make the 'step' designation when discussing them and certainly not when enteracting with them, but for purposes of this discussion it seemed relevant. 

We had a 4th child at least in our hearts up until a couple of weeks ago. We had to put our Boxer (dog) to sleep after a battle with cancer. He was very much a member of the family.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> We had a 4th child at least in our hearts up until a couple of weeks ago. We had to put our Boxer (dog) to sleep after a battle with cancer. He was very much a member of the family.



That's terrible news about the pooch!  He was a cool dog, who is greatly missed!  Guess it couldn't be helped, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:
			
		

> Absolutely, I don't normally even make the 'step' designation when discussing them and certainly not when enteracting with them, but for purposes of this discussion it seemed relevant.
> 
> We had a 4th child at least in our hearts up until a couple of weeks ago. We had to put our Boxer (dog) to sleep after a battle with cancer. He was very much a member of the family.




*takes hat off and bows head*

sorry to hear that man.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:
			
		

> This seems like a viable option the way the rules are written, though I'd imagine a creative rules-lawyer could argue otherwise.  I _personally_ don't like it for story reasons.  There have been a thousand tales told of raging barbarians, and none of them were running _away_ from a battle.
> 
> That being said, if Shai was my character, I'd be doing the same thing, whether I liked it or not... that whole "preservation of life" thing.   So go for it.




I'm not especially keen on it, either, though I do admit I've always thought Rage was a limiting name to give the ability. I mean, a super adrenaline rush could come just as much from concern as anger, and both could wind up with the kind of single-mindedness that would explain the loss of mental concentration for things like spellcasting. And what about raging to lift a gate (Str bonus). I mean, are we really pissed off at the door, or is it that Barbarians just have some primal surge of energy that more civilized folks no longer have the ability to tap into? 

So, if it's maybe more of a preternatural Flight or Fight response, obviously used mostly on the Fight end, the roleplay possibilities open up a little more. Why *would* all barbarians just have anger issues? Hulk's cool, but do we have to play all barbarians like Hulk? So if your barbarian's just always manages those last few strides (Con bump on a run), or holds the line whenever his companion is too hurt, he doesn't have to be screaming and frothing at the mouth to do it, but he's still using 'Rage.'

Sorry. Rambling. Sometimes the brain, she don't stop. 

jason


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> That's terrible news about the pooch!  He was a cool dog, who is greatly missed!  Guess it couldn't be helped, though.




Yeah, we did all we could including spending a small fortune on treatment, but he reached the point where it just didn't seem right to keep him going when his quality of life was really going down.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, we did all we could including spending a small fortune on treatment, but he reached the point where it just didn't seem right to keep him going when his quality of life was really going down.



That's very understandlable.  Rolex the Watch Dog will be greatly missed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

rolex the watch dog...great name! reminds of a book called th phantom toll booth! had a big dog with a large watch on its side. it think his name was toc or something like that.
hates it when people kill itme ir i recall correctly.


----------



## Friadoc

I'm really sorry to hear about your companion, Scotley, he sounds like a good, loyal friend and I'm sure he will be missed.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the well-wishes gang. Rolex was a great family dog. He wasn't just another pet for us, but a real part of our lives. Anyway, better end the thread hi-jack and let IG get back to his game.


----------



## Leif

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thanks for the well-wishes gang. Rolex was a great family dog. He wasn't just another pet for us, but a real part of our lives. Anyway, better end the thread hi-jack and let IG get back to his game.




but i thought that is what the ooc thread is for?


----------



## Leif

Yeah, but primarily it's for ooc discussions about this game.   Hence the reference to "hijacking."


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, but primarily it's for ooc discussions about this game.   Hence the reference to "hijacking."




Honestly, I don't mind.  Good conversation helps ensure that people keep coming back.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, just trying to be a good citizen of the community.


----------



## Scott DeWar

official and proper use of thread:

i have a rules question...which rules do yyou use for turning undead...dmg, home brew or those found on page 87 of the complete divine.

If ytou are not familiar with the complete divine rules they are basically:

*it is basically a burst of positive energy
*1d6 damage to all undead per cleric caster level
*area of effect:  30 feet
*std action
*will save for half damage
*Paladins turn at their level minus 3 for cleric leve equivalant
*incorporial undead are hit automatically, no 50% miss for them.
*dc= 10 + cleric level + charisma modifier

I wasn't sure what the rules that you user in your game were.

thank you in advance

and sorry about not posting sooner in the ic thread. I had a 50 foot ditch to dig, lay conduit in and fill again plus hook-ups yesturday and i was exhausted and sore.It would not have been so bad had it not rained as well.


----------



## Leif

If I might make an observation as a cleric in the group, I believe we've been using dmg rules.  (IG please correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## industrygothica

I use the rules from the DMG--modified, of course, by whatever mistake I happen to be making at the time. 

Don't worry about post time, I'm the last person that needs to be complaining about that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually i am in error as to the source...it is phb not dmg *blush*

reguardless, my question is answered. I am pretty sure you cannot turn while rageing...at least i wouldn't think so

i believe my next action may be to turn the zombies ... a paladin of freedom would consider the act of being undead is a form of spirital prison and that the soul of the entrapped dead person would rather be moving on to their final resting place ... so:

if i am slow again in getting to the draw and there are still zombies afoot, he is going to attempt a turn. He is not good at it only at cleric level 2, but it is worth that try!


----------



## Leif

*Question*

IG, sorry I don't remember this for sure, but Uulark did already use up his turn against these zombies, didn't he?  If not, then he'll join the paladin in doing so now.


----------



## industrygothica

Uulark has used a turn attempt already in this encounter.

There is only one zombie left, and honestly there's not much left of him, if you know what I mean.  You might be better off just smacking him around a bit rather than trying anything complicated.


----------



## Leif

*Uulark Simental, Cleric6, AC18,FF15,T13, HP30/30*

OOC:  What a Good Idea, IG! 

Uulark thrusts his spear at the zombie: 1d20+5=25!  damage=6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1642665/


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> OOC:  What a Good Idea, IG!
> 
> Uulark thrusts his spear at the zombie: 1d20+5=25!  damage=6
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1642665/




An even better idea would be to post this in the IC thread.


----------



## Leif

Ooops!  Sorry, I'll fix it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What exactly is "fork to new thread"?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> What exactly is "fork to new thread"?




I don't know for certain, but I'm guess it's an option to start a new thread out of a reply to the current one.

One way to find out, I guess...


----------



## Leif

*Mr. DeWar....*

from reading about this in the Meta Forum, I learned this:

"Stick a Fork in it 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forking a thread quotes a post and begins a new thread in the same forum. This is most useful when a thread meanders from the OP's topic. This is, incidentally, what the "Fork to New Thread" button does."


----------



## Scott DeWar

IG and Leif...thanks, it makes sense now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for those with troubles with their links:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4336930&postcount=181


----------



## Leif

New tip!  If you want to edit the title to a post, click on "edit", and then when the screen to edit the body of the post comes up, click on "edit" again, and then you can change the title.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> for those with troubles with their links:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4336930&postcount=181






Leif said:


> New tip!  If you want to edit the title to a post, click on "edit", and then when the screen to edit the body of the post comes up, click on "edit" again, and then you can change the title.




Well those tips will help tremendously... as does this multiquote thingy!  Now I'm off to fix the links in my sig... woohoo!


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Well those tips will help tremendously... as does this multiquote thingy!  Now I'm off to fix the links in my sig... woohoo!




Yeah, Multiquote is just the cat's ...... ummm ......... meow?


----------



## Scott DeWar

more of a cat's ...ROOOAAAARRRR!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> more of a cat's ...ROOOAAAARRRR!




Uhh.. yeah.  That one might have been a bit over the top.


----------



## Leif

cool map, IG!  You've outdone yourself.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> cool map, IG!  You've outdone yourself.




Eh, could be better really, but thanks.  Should make things a little less confusing.


----------



## Jemal

Hey, been unable to access the new ENWorld till now, sorry. Beginning posting processes now.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:


> Hey, been unable to access the new ENWorld till now, sorry. Beginning posting processes now.




It's all good - I think everyone's ready to join you at the temple now, so you're back just in time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a  lot less confusing if i may say ... i like maps!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> a  lot less confusing if i may say ... i like maps!




Yes, most definitely.  Jemal will recognize the layout, as I've blatantly stolen it from a DM in a game we both play.


----------



## Jemal

urgh.. I hate to bring math into it, but wasn't the reason we sent Friadoc with Rokelsh b/c Rokelsh is a lot faster than the rest of the party? (33.3% faster than some, twice as fast as others).
If it took hm 6 minutes to reach the temple, then how did the slower members catch up in the same amount of time, AFTER fighting an additional several rounds worth of battle?

I don't wanna deny anybody the chance to play, but those with a movement rate of 30 would take 9 minutes, and those with move rates of 20 would take 12 minutes to get back...  It just seems pointless to have sent the fast guy if speed doesn't matter.

Sorry, time inconsistancies just kinda bug me.


----------



## Friadoc

Speaking of me, ahem, I'm really almost done and I should have been done way before now, but things have been things and life is, feh, well..my life. 

Anyhow, I'm wraping up Buurt today and I gravely apologize for the huge delay folks, sorry.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:


> urgh.. I hate to bring math into it, but wasn't the reason we sent Friadoc with Rokelsh b/c Rokelsh is a lot faster than the rest of the party? (33.3% faster than some, twice as fast as others).
> If it took hm 6 minutes to reach the temple, then how did the slower members catch up in the same amount of time, AFTER fighting an additional several rounds worth of battle?
> 
> I don't wanna deny anybody the chance to play, but those with a movement rate of 30 would take 9 minutes, and those with move rates of 20 would take 12 minutes to get back...  It just seems pointless to have sent the fast guy if speed doesn't matter.
> 
> Sorry, time inconsistancies just kinda bug me.




You're right of course, but I really didn't think of that honestly.  I was justr trying to get everyone back together and this was the easiest way.  Forgive me?



Friadoc said:


> Speaking of me, ahem, I'm really almost done and I should have been done way before now, but things have been things and life is, feh, well..my life.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm wraping up Buurt today and I gravely apologize for the huge delay folks, sorry.




He'll already be a guest in the temple and witness to the goings-on when you're ready.


----------



## Friadoc

Okay, Buurt is finished and in the Rogues Gallery, and I'll act, as I assume he meets with IG's approval. 

I'm sure he will, but I can adjust on the fly, too.


----------



## Jemal

understood, and no forgiveness neccessary, it just happens a lot when I play faster characters, so I tend to notice it.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:


> Okay, Buurt is finished and in the Rogues Gallery, and I'll act, as I assume he meets with IG's approval.
> 
> I'm sure he will, but I can adjust on the fly, too.



Mind posting him in the current RG thread?  You've got him in the old one.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Mind posting him in the current RG thread?  You've got him in the old one.




WHEW!  For a second there, I was worried that we had still another new rg that I wasn't aware of!


----------



## Friadoc

Would someone kindly drop me a link to the new RG thread?

I thought I had the right one, but obviously I don't and either I'm blind, or looking in the wrong spot.

Thanks. 

Also, my post, movement, et al, is corrected given my previous location.


----------



## Scotley

How about this one:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=221109


----------



## Friadoc

Thanks, Scotley.


----------



## Scotley

Anytime. I try to keep the links in my signature current, so you can use it as a reference for this game including the older closed threads. I believe I have successfully updated to the new '/forum' style and have them all working again.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:


> Anytime. I try to keep the links in my signature current, so you can use it as a reference for this game including the older closed threads. I believe I have successfully updated to the new '/forum' style and have them all working again.




As do I.  Er, as least I think so anyway...


----------



## Scott DeWar

When you have as many personalities , ah,...er...i mean characters as i have, it helps to have an easy and updated link to verify information such as saves, skills and the all improtant : battle info!


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, all, IG wanted me to let you know that he has not been able to get to the site, yet, thus the silence.

He e-mailed me, since he actually has my addy.

Anyhow, I would have shared this a lot earlier, but I couldn't get to the site until just now, either.

Fun, huh?


----------



## Shayuri

I couldn't either.

Checked out the Meta thread, and it's full of this. Pretty big problems it seems.

I fear for the future of gaming here. Maybe we should consider uprooting to another venue?


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, they've been struggling with this for too long. If they were going to get it sorted out it should have happened by now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wonder if the storms we are having here have something to do with it, or maybe it is an attack by the megacors as an evil takeover of the internet? ...


----------



## Leif

But where can we go?  The only alternative that I know of is Invisible Castle.  It's very....um....functional, I guess, but w/o the bells and whisltes, for sure.  I'm a wee tad spoiled now.


----------



## Shayuri

There are -many- sites geared specifically for PBP games. It would be a simple matter to uproot and move to one.

Since the GM can't even -access- Enworld anymore, it would seem to be the only option.


----------



## Leif

Wow!  What a sheltered life I've led!  So, ok, I nominate Shayuri to pick one of the "many" sites and guide us into the next, post-enWorld, phase of "Those Left Behind".


----------



## Shayuri

Thank you for that constructive reply that was in no way mocking or condescending, Leif. 

I'd be happy to suggest a few sites, and will post some as soon as I am conveniently able.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Thank you for that constructive reply that was in no way mocking or condescending, Leif.
> 
> I'd be happy to suggest a few sites, and will post some as soon as I am conveniently able.



It really wasn't mocking or condescending!  I meant every word at face value.  I honestly had no idea that there were other sites like this one.  Well, with the sole exception of Invisible Castle's relatively new foray into "campaign pages."  And I do honestly bow deeply to your greater experience in this area.  Again, NO FACETIOUSNESS at all, just gratitude for a good guide.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

The Net strikes again! Sorry then, Leif. I misread that completely.

No hard feelings, I hope.


----------



## Leif

But of course there are no hard feelings!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Wow!  What a sheltered life I've led!  So, ok, I nominate Shayuri to pick one of the "many" sites and guide us into the next, post-enWorld, phase of "Those Left Behind".




ummmm *cough, cough* shouldn't we be letting Industry Gothica in on the choosing process here? he can contact us via e mail if neccessary. and he just might want to stay here....


----------



## Leif

Yeah, if he can get back on here to let us know.  I was making a suggestion for just in case he can't do that.


----------



## Jemal

I know my vote is for remaining here.. Sure there's problems from time to time, but they seem to get it in check.  'sbeen working fine for me so far tonight, perhaps the storm has passed?


----------



## Scott DeWar

or maybe the hostile takeover by the mega corps has been temporaily averted! (sorry, cyber punk flashback...)


----------



## industrygothica

Second time I've tried to post here... maybe this one will work.

Anyway, I'd prefer--for now, at least--to leave the game here.  EN World has been good to us all, and I'd hate to bail on them completely because of a few glitches that I'm sure will be worked out in time.

That being said, I may take this time to convince my better half to let me spend some money on some webspace, and set up a forum there to use as a sort of overflow here.  EN World just has so many users coming and going, I'm amazed that there aren't more problems than there are.

Hopefully I'll get to update the game thread today or tomorrow.  We'll see what time and luck allow.


----------



## Leif

That's a cool idea about the back-up space!  What all is involved in doing that?  Scotley, think we should think about something like that to complement our players' wiki for our game?

But, overall, I concur with the great happiness that enworld made such a speedy recovery.  It's just that when it goes down, I get the withdrawals SO BAD that I'm willing to consider almost anything to get my game juice as soon as possible.  (I had this Jones whipped, too, until you dragged me back into it, Scotley!  Curse You!!  )


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, Folks,

I'm sorry for the short notice, but I'm going to be sporadic over the next week or two, due to some issues with my landlord. My landlord is wanting to sell the house that I am renting, which is not longer under a lease, thus he wants me out, ASAP.

In fact, he called today and told me that he is sending a 3-day notice to vacate, which I have to decide if I want to fight, or just move out. On top of all of that, I'm also debating about moving to another state, so as to recover from other economic issues.

Anyhow, please feel free to NPC my character if I do not respond in a reasonable amount of time. I'm posting this message in all of my PbPs, no disrespect intended, I'm just trying to be efficient.

Once again, I'm sorry for the disruption. Thanks for your patience.

Robert


----------



## Shayuri

3 day? I think most states require 30 days. Fight it or not, know your rights.

Anyway...best of luck to you!


----------



## Leif

I can't speak for Idaho, but in Arkansas, the only time that a notice to vacate can be accomplished that quickly is in the case of non-payment of rent.  But.......when you really think about it, why would you want to stay in a house where you weren't wanted even one minute longer than you had to?  Still 3 days isn't much time to make all the arrangements, so best wishes for your success in that.  More free legal advice:  there is ABSOLUTELY no future in any sort of litligation that involves a lease of real property.  Probably the best outcome that you can hope for is to spend a few thousand on legal fees.  Even if you hire a hotshot lawyer who somehow manages to impose liability on the landlord, you'll still be in a pickle because it'll cost you more money to collect the judgment, and your whole idea of "home" in the leased property will be totally shot to hades.  So you'll probably wind up moving no matter what.  My advice (absolutely guaranteed to be worth every cent that you've paid for it): don't fight it.


----------



## Jemal

I think he was referring to fighting the fact that his douche-bag of a landlord gave him 3 days to move.  Here in Canada, that's what we like to call Illegal.


----------



## Shayuri

Yep. Jemal is correct. It is illegal in California too...I was in property management in the Bay Area for awhile. It sounds to me like he's trying to intimidate you. If he actually tried to boot you, unless your state is -wildly- different than Cali, he'd be opening himself to liability the likes of which God Himself has never seen.

...

Okay, I exagerrate, but you get the idea.


----------



## Friadoc

It's due to past due rent, which per Idaho law means he is allowed to send me a three day "pay or leave" notice, thus it's all legal.

I could fight it, to a degree, since he was verbally okay with being late on the rent, due to my current unemployment situation and being almost totally broke. Heck, if not for some kind folks who donated to a pay pal link, I'd have been eating cat food for the past few weeks.

Anyhow, I can't afford the simply storage unit that I'm trying to arrange for, right now, let alone pay the back rent, so for the first time in my 35 years of life, I'm getting tossed out of a rental. It's surreal.

But, after a month and a half of zero incoming funds, I've got my unemployment started again, first check hits next week, and I've got an excess tuition check on the way, too.

So, by the time I get the notice, all should be okay and I'll be staying with some friends, while planning and saving for my big move back to Oregon.

Gotta love life, really. *chuckles*


----------



## Leif

I feel for you, man.  I'm glad to see that you're keeping your sense of humor about this tragic turn of events.   More power to you!


----------



## Shayuri

Damn, that's rough.

Glad you have some support coming!


----------



## Friadoc

It's all good, sometimes it's all you have, too. I mean, I could let it all get to me, but if I did that I would have been a grease stain a long time ago.

Between my childhood and my time in the Marines, I learned to handle stuff, regardless of how far from field they come, and just move forward. Trust me, though, I rant and rave about it, occassionally blow stuff up and drink a bit, but in the end, I just move on.

Observe, adapt, and overcome. 

That said, I'm not so mature that I wouldn't laugh if lightning hit the house after I moved out and burnt it to the ground. *chuckles*


----------



## Scott DeWar

too bad its only a game: call lightning....

Well I i am not sure i would do that if it was possible. I am an electrician and there has been a few thunderstorms here in missouri and a few struck a bit too close for comfort...not a happy good feeling if you know what i am saying. Otherwise i would wish it with you friadoc.


----------



## Friadoc

Oh, I know what you mean, thus it's all in good jest and humor. Heck, I know plenty of ways to do all sorts of destructive things, yet I don' do them, so it's all good.

Thanks for the good thoughts, the not so good ones, too.


----------



## Scotley

Best of luck Friadoc. I know it is tough out there right now. If I had any IT or design work I'd toss it your way, but I only hire butt wipers for the developmentally disabled these days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, thus it's all in good jest and humor. Heck, I know plenty of ways to do all sorts of destructive things, yet I don' do them, so it's all good.
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts, the not so good ones, too.




You bin' a marine and all, i am sure you alll kindsa destrcshun and i am glad you are keepin your head on the matter. that is what made you a good marine, eh?!


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, All, the move is mostly finished, I'm safe and sound in my new diggs, well old diggs, but I'll be playing catch up this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry i have not beenon line all...health issues of the diabetes kind compounded by trying to get more work.

Glad you are getting back into the groove of things friadoc.


----------



## Leif

Sorry to hear that, S.D.!   You gots to take care of that stuff!!!  

And, since you mentioned Friadoc:  Any new developments, yet, Fri??


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually, i have been careful. it is that sometimes that a change in weather is all it takes to cause trouble.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Actually, i have been careful. it is that sometimes that a change in weather is all it takes to cause trouble.



Change in the weather?  I had no idea.  Scotley suffers from this malady aslo.  You both have my sympathy.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Change in the weather?  I had no idea.  Scotley suffers from this malady aslo.  You both have my sympathy.




Thanks, fortunately, mine is very well controlled by two pills a day and some care in my eating habits. I should get more exercise and lose more weight, but I'm moving slowly in that direction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=change in the weather]
basically it affecs me like this:
 with a set :
 temp/humidity/work load/food intake

 if any veriable signifigently changes such as temp and humidity, but food remains the same, the sugar usage and therfore control changes.

for example:

if i keep food intake (more specifcally carbs) the same but the temp and humidity increases making working conditions hard i use more energy, therfore fewer sugars in the blood. the result is a lower overall blood sugar level and with the insulin injection, that can suddenly drop if the work becomes exhausting.

when the food and insulin levels are adjusted accordingly, but the weather turns back to a cool dry work environment the sugars go high and the ability to exert work becomes extreamly difficult due to the conversion of sugars to useable energy becomes hampered.

does this make sense?

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Thanks, fortunately, mine is very well controlled by two pills a day and some care in my eating habits. I should get more exercise and lose more weight, but I'm moving slowly in that direction.




my doctor reminds me that this kind of action is to be taken as a marathon race, not a sprint ...remember it takes patience


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=change in the weather]
> basically it affecs me like this:
> with a set :
> temp/humidity/work load/food intake
> 
> if any veriable signifigently changes such as temp and humidity, but food remains the same, the sugar usage and therfore control changes.
> 
> for example:
> 
> if i keep food intake (more specifcally carbs) the same but the temp and humidity increases making working conditions hard i use more energy, therfore fewer sugars in the blood. the result is a lower overall blood sugar level and with the insulin injection, that can suddenly drop if the work becomes exhausting.
> 
> when the food and insulin levels are adjusted accordingly, but the weather turns back to a cool dry work environment the sugars go high and the ability to exert work becomes extreamly difficult due to the conversion of sugars to useable energy becomes hampered.
> 
> does this make sense?
> 
> [/sblock]



Yes, makes sense.  Sounds AWFUL, but makes sense.


----------



## jkason

Hey, folks. Looks like there's going to be some hurricane-y / tropical stormy action in my neck of the woods sometime tomorrow, so I may not be on for a little while depending on how power goes, etc. Feel free to NPC as necessary and I'll be back when things dry out. 

jason.


----------



## Friadoc

Dang; be safe down that way, Jason.

Best wishes of luck and safety.


----------



## Leif

Jason, my sentiments regarding the dangers you face have already been adequately expressed in my/Scotley's "Constables of the 14th Ward" thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jkason said:


> Hey, folks. Looks like there's going to be some hurricane-y / tropical stormy action in my neck of the woods sometime tomorrow, so I may not be on for a little while depending on how power goes, etc. Feel free to NPC as necessary and I'll be back when things dry out.
> 
> jason.




I have been through a hurricane in '85. I find them facinatingly deadly, much as a moth's attraction to a bug zapper. please be careful jason.


----------



## Mista Collins

Hey folks!

I had some time from my busy schedule and wanted to see how the game's been going. Any deaths other than Friadoc's turn into the chaos beast?

Going to GenCon got me thinking of getting back into the PbP world, but I will have to hold off until after my move to Florida.


----------



## Leif

Nope, no other deaths besides Friadoc, but we've had one new arrival (yours truly), playing Uulark the human (barely) cleric.


----------



## industrygothica

Mista Collins said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I had some time from my busy schedule and wanted to see how the game's been going. Any deaths other than Friadoc's turn into the chaos beast?
> 
> Going to GenCon got me thinking of getting back into the PbP world, but I will have to hold off until after my move to Florida.




Good to hear from you.  I'm determined to make it to GenCon one day.  Sounds like great fun.

No one else has died, though I think I've managed to whittle a few of them down to an uncomfortable number of hit points.  I guess it's time to drag out the bad guy now? 

Whenever you decide to start PbPing again, Tanith will be waiting for you at the inn--assuming this game is still going on... and I have no reason to believe it won't be, having gone on this long already.


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> Good to hear from you.  I'm determined to make it to GenCon one day.  Sounds like great fun.
> 
> No one else has died, though I think I've managed to whittle a few of them down to an uncomfortable number of hit points.  I guess it's time to drag out the bad guy now?
> 
> Whenever you decide to start PbPing again, Tanith will be waiting for you at the inn--assuming this game is still going on... and I have no reason to believe it won't be, having gone on this long already.





Oh, how I'd love to go to a GenCon, yet each time I can afford it I get a lay off right, literally, before I buy tickets.


----------



## Leif

OOOPS, double post, danggit!


----------



## Leif

I'm proably the last one to realize this, but: INVISIBLE CASTLE'S back!!!!


----------



## jkason

Sorry for the extra long absences. I weathered Fay just fine, but came out the other side of the rain to a death in the family, and haven't really had time to get online for PbP. I'm trying to get back in the swing now, though, so I should be posting IC soon.

jason


----------



## Leif

Glad you're back, jkason!  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jkason said:


> Sorry for the extra long absences. I weathered Fay just fine, but came out the other side of the rain to a death in the family, and haven't really had time to get online for PbP. I'm trying to get back in the swing now, though, so I should be posting IC soon.
> 
> jason




My sincere sorrows for you and your family. take your time in returning. as i always say, real life matters first and most.


----------



## Scotley

Jason, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. You have my condolances.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Sorry for the extra long absences. I weathered Fay just fine, but came out the other side of the rain to a death in the family, and haven't really had time to get online for PbP. I'm trying to get back in the swing now, though, so I should be posting IC soon.
> 
> jason




You know there's no rush here.  Take care of you and yours, and we'll be here when you're ready.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, Folks, I just got an e-mail from IQ say that he had a semi-emergency even come up this past week, thus why he is been incommunicado. He said it should be cleared up in a week or so and that he should have better internet access by then.

Also, Shayuri, if you could let the players in his Scales of War game know this, too, IG would really appreciate it.

Anyhow, there you are, IG should be back soon enough.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the info, I will be eagerly awaiting IG's return.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it ok to be impatient in conjunction with eager ?


----------



## Friadoc

Per an e-mail I got from IG today, he is expecting to have his internet installed and running this Friday. Thus, he hopes, he should be back and up by Saturday.


----------



## Leif

coolness.


----------



## Shayuri

Argle...

Is it too late to take an action in the round the summoning is taking place?

I want to try to interrupt if possible...


----------



## Leif

Quick question:  Who, exactly, can "nominate" whom, and what in the Wide World of Sports is a TOTW/F/M award?


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, well that's a...HUH?!


----------



## Leif

Apparently it's now a moot point.  The two lines below everyone's avatar that I was referring to have now disappeared for the moment at least.  Quite odd....


----------



## Scotley

My guess is that this is related to the system they use over at Circvs Maximvs called dignatas in keeping with the roman theme over there. You can nominate a specific post rather than a thread. You accumulate points that have no real value other than prestige. If people like what you have to say they agree with your posts by nominating them and your reputation grows through ranks like plebeian and senator. Under your avatar you have a score and a rank. I presume it is a feature of the software and must have been turned on briefly over here as well as at CM.


----------



## Leif

Ahh, ok.  Now instead of posts, you can nominate threads by clicking the icon in the lower right hand corner of the first post of the thread.  I nominated your Tomb of Horrors and our 1st Constable thread.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Argle...
> 
> Is it too late to take an action in the round the summoning is taking place?
> 
> I want to try to interrupt if possible...




I think you should have time to try something.


----------



## Shayuri

To clarify, if needed:

Targeting the square 20' away at the bottom of the stairs, or as close to it as I can. The idea being that the area of the spell will encompass everything within 40 feet of Talshia in that direction. Since summonings (as spells at least) have Short range, she's hoping the mysterious summoner is in that direction within 40 feet. And that the ceiling is less than 20' high. 

Note that if the ceiling IS more than 20 feet high, she can move the blast point up into the air up to 20' and still affect the area.

I know it's a shot in the dark...but since this critter can apparently summon without limits...

*makes a mental note to get See Invisible in an item or something*


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> To clarify, if needed:
> 
> Targeting the square 20' away at the bottom of the stairs, or as close to it as I can. The idea being that the area of the spell will encompass everything within 40 feet of Talshia in that direction. Since summonings (as spells at least) have Short range, she's hoping the mysterious summoner is in that direction within 40 feet. And that the ceiling is less than 20' high.
> 
> Note that if the ceiling IS more than 20 feet high, she can move the blast point up into the air up to 20' and still affect the area.
> 
> I know it's a shot in the dark...but since this critter can apparently summon without limits...
> 
> *makes a mental note to get See Invisible in an item or something*





Technically you can't see the bottom of the stairs, only the glow coming from that direction.  The stairs are a spiral column, walls on both sides... like in the old castles and stuff.  That's my fault though because I wasn't really descriptive on that point, so we can probably work something out with your spell (though you'll be shooting into the dark, because you have no clue what size of the room is below, or even if the summoning might be taking place on a lower portion of the stairs themselves).


----------



## Shayuri

A SPIRAL staircase...ok...

How wide is it, and how far ahead can I see?

The impression I had was that this was a fairly open area, with both top and bottom visible at once...which is how we knew there was two summons coming in.

Basically, the idea is, "If I were summoning these two monsters, where would I be?" It's starting to sound like one person couldn't possibly summon them both though, since you need line of effect. Unless the effect they're using isn't like a normal Summon spell, or unless there's more than one, or unless something else is going on.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> A SPIRAL staircase...ok...
> 
> How wide is it, and how far ahead can I see?
> 
> The impression I had was that this was a fairly open area, with both top and bottom visible at once...which is how we knew there was two summons coming in.
> 
> Basically, the idea is, "If I were summoning these two monsters, where would I be?" It's starting to sound like one person couldn't possibly summon them both though, since you need line of effect. Unless the effect they're using isn't like a normal Summon spell, or unless there's more than one, or unless something else is going on.




I probably didn't do as good a job as I could have setting this one up, so we'll make a few adjustments now.

It's still a spiral staircase, but since I allowed the summoner to cast around corners (didn't think that one through, did I?), I'm going to let you do the same thing for this encounter.  So if you want to throw your spell down into the area below, that'll work for me.


----------



## Jemal

back from my month of no-computer and 2-much Overtime, ready to continue if you're willing to have me back.


----------



## Shayuri

Yay!


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:


> back from my month of no-computer and 2-much Overtime, ready to continue if you're willing to have me back.




Always.


----------



## Leif

Wb, J!


----------



## Shayuri

Great to have you back, Jemal!

Leif, also...just to be clear...Talashia's pique is purely IC. I personally find it hilarious to make her sulk. 

There's no OOC bad feelings, and Uulark is in no danger. She's not even really angry...just a bit put out. (^_^)


----------



## Leif

Shayuri, Uulark's withdrawal into his "shell' is, likewise, purely IC.  I, also likewise, find it at least somewhat humorous to have him internalize everything and try to take responsibility for it all.  

Sounds like we've both got some good rp going on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Re; comment about pixie warlock in IC thread:

You make a strong argument there about warlocks being able to "use device" very effectively. In the saturday game we have a warlock who just fooled a rather nasty intellegent evil sword to let him wield it with one alignment step differrence. Just how nasty you ask? You get 1 negetive level per step away, i think. The warlock was one step away, but took no negetive level and is now best pals with it.

if the pixie was a warlock, then this staff of bone could be fooled by her. I like the idea of passing it on to a responsible temple.


----------



## Leif

Sounds like a plan, SD.  I checked Uulark's prepared spells looking for something that might give us some insight into the thing, and all he has that's even remotely applicable is Detect Evil, and I think we can safely assume that the thing's evil.  But why don't we have the Paladin check it out, just to be sure? (Nac Mac?  Wanna do the honors?)


----------



## industrygothica

Wow!  It's been seventeen months since the first post *this leg* of the campaign.  I can't even remember when we started the first one, The Hive, which only jkason was involved with--and only pat way through, at that.  It's been a long, long time it seems.

I suppose everyone should gain a level at this point.  I'm going to have to go back through and look at some notes to remember the bulk of the story, to be honest.  It's actually been a while since I've put together a 3.5 encounter, I've been so wrapped up in 4e.

There wasn't much left to the sewers--but it was probably enough to kill most of you, so I suppose it's good for a recharge.  I actually introduced the pixie a bit earlier than I intended, but it's all good.

I guess my question here is this: What do you all want from this adventure?  What are your goals from this point?  Are they to find the alchemist?  Are they to find the owner of the Hanging Harpy (doesn't anyone even remember the Hanging Harpy), or to seek vengeance on the man in the white-plumed hat?  Or do you just want to find out the source of the strange creatures down below?

I will also ask again: is everyone still happy with 3.5?  We've all had a chance to get out teeth into 4e, so if you want to convert, now is the time (especially since we have barbarian rules now!).  Don't take this as me trying to convince you - we started 3.5, and I'm perfectly happy to finish that way, if we ever do. 

Give me your thoughts, please.


-IG


----------



## Jemal

I have to vote to keep with 3.5, mainly b/c I've been waiting for Rokelsh to be high enough level to be a Horizon Walker for years now (Through two seperate campaigns).  But also b/c I prefer 3.5 now that I've had a chance to play both.


----------



## Scotley

I'd have to vote for 3.5 as well. However, if the consensus is 4e that's fine too. I'm slowly learning it and it would interesting to try out multi-classing; though I have some doubts about it. I think it will be rather difficult to duplicate Rogash's range of abilities in 4e. I'd guess he'd have to be a fighter with his feats spent on multi-classing for a rogue stuff and extra skills. No way to do a descent axe wielder as a rogue. The powers just won't support it. Indeed I wonder if I can even find any rogue powers that will work with an axe or bow? Might not be any point to multi-classing. 

Rogash's motivation is revenge on the man in the white-plummed hat. Of course he's taken on a commitment to revenge the denizens down here for the death of his friend the halfling and he's agreed to find the missing alchemist and owner of the Hanging Harpy too. Hell, might as well figure out what's up with the strange creatures/noises as long as we are down here.


----------



## industrygothica

I think we've pretty much established that the noises were the kobolds being slaughtered by that fiendish minotaur, so they might've quieted down a bit since the minotaur's been taken care of.  But I wonder what the kobolds were doing down there anyway?

I did say that everyone gains a level, right?  That puts us at 7th, I believe?


-IG


----------



## Scotley

I plan to level Rogash up as a Fighter. How are we doing hit points?


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:


> I plan to level Rogash up as a Fighter. How are we doing hit points?




At odd levels it will half a hit die +1


----------



## Shayuri

Mew

Can I put off leveling until I fulfill Talashia's chosen PrC requirements? 

Once she has bought some scrolls and done some RP stuff (which can be done offscreen if ya like), she will be ready.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I guess my question here is this: What do you all want from this adventure? What are your goals from this point? Are they to find the alchemist? Are they to find the owner of the Hanging Harpy (doesn't anyone even remember the Hanging Harpy), or to seek vengeance on the man in the white-plumed hat? Or do you just want to find out the source of the strange creatures down below?
> 
> I will also ask again: is everyone still happy with 3.5? We've all had a chance to get out teeth into 4e, so if you want to convert, now is the time (especially since we have barbarian rules now!). Don't take this as me trying to convince you - we started 3.5, and I'm perfectly happy to finish that way, if we ever do.



I really can't say about "missions" and such like, because I was a very late arrival to the game and I don't know anything about it!  Uulark has just been down in the dungeon because it's fun!  He never heard a thing about any 'mission.'  

I'll add my voice to the bunch that wants to keep 3.5.  I guess I'm marginally ok with 4e, but there's no sense in "fixing" a game that isn't broken.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Wow!  It's been seventeen months since the first post *this leg* of the campaign.  I can't even remember when we started the first one, The Hive, which only jkason was involved with--and only pat way through, at that.  It's been a long, long time it seems.
> 
> I suppose everyone should gain a level at this point.  I'm going to have to go back through and look at some notes to remember the bulk of the story, to be honest.  It's actually been a while since I've put together a 3.5 encounter, I've been so wrapped up in 4e.
> 
> There wasn't much left to the sewers--but it was probably enough to kill most of you, so I suppose it's good for a recharge.  I actually introduced the pixie a bit earlier than I intended, but it's all good.
> 
> I guess my question here is this: What do you all want from this adventure?  What are your goals from this point?  Are they to find the alchemist?  Are they to find the owner of the Hanging Harpy (doesn't anyone even remember the Hanging Harpy), or to seek vengeance on the man in the white-plumed hat?  Or do you just want to find out the source of the strange creatures down below?
> 
> I will also ask again: is everyone still happy with 3.5?  We've all had a chance to get out teeth into 4e, so if you want to convert, now is the time (especially since we have barbarian rules now!).  Don't take this as me trying to convince you - we started 3.5, and I'm perfectly happy to finish that way, if we ever do.
> 
> Give me your thoughts, please.
> 
> 
> -IG




My vote is to stay 3.5 because i am turning my brain in the direction of pathfinder and my old brain doesnt want to be split beteen 3.5, pathfinder, 2.x (another sight) and 4.0 .that would put me on the wrong side of insane as i am on the brink right now being the genius that i am. 

I see we are officially declared as level 7. i need to think about this....



> I guess my question here is this: What do you all want from this adventure? What are your goals from this point? Are they to find the alchemist? Are they to find the owner of the Hanging Harpy (doesn't anyone even remember the Hanging Harpy), or to seek vengeance on the man in the white-plumed hat? Or do you just want to find out the source of the strange creatures down below?




as for the missions, i was only aware of the alchemist. as it seems he is being held aginst his will and in possible grave danger i vote we continue with that then re-asess what we have questions of and then follow the next mission.

we who have arrive late ( I took over nac-mac's barbarian/paladin of freedom with the knowledge of the alchemist only) may need an ooc mission  briefing at this time.

ok...i thought about it ... this in a no brainer. if you multiclass as a paladin, you must advance as a paladin only. if you go back to the other class, youbecome an ex-paladin, so ... barbarian 1 / paladin of freedom 6


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Mew
> 
> Can I put off leveling until I fulfill Talashia's chosen PrC requirements?
> 
> Once she has bought some scrolls and done some RP stuff (which can be done offscreen if ya like), she will be ready.




What exactly is it that you're needing?  What PrC are you shooting for?


----------



## Shayuri

Elemental Savant, from Complete Arcane.

She meets all the requirements in terms of skills and feats. There is an achievement requirement though, in that the caster is required to have made peaceful contact with an elemental or outsider with an elemental subtype.

This was the basis for why Talashia is seeking the alchemist. Remember? He was going to sell her a scroll of of Lesser Planar Binding...a spell not easily available commercially due to its dubious reputation as a demon-summoning spell. She planned to summon an Air Mephit with it, to instruct her on the first steps of her transcendence.

In other words, to qualify for the PrC.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Elemental Savant, from Complete Arcane.
> 
> She meets all the requirements in terms of skills and feats. There is an achievement requirement though, in that the caster is required to have made peaceful contact with an elemental or outsider with an elemental subtype.
> 
> This was the basis for why Talashia is seeking the alchemist. Remember? He was going to sell her a scroll of of Lesser Planar Binding...a spell not easily available commercially due to its dubious reputation as a demon-summoning spell. She planned to summon an Air Mephit with it, to instruct her on the first steps of her transcendence.
> 
> In other words, to qualify for the PrC.




Gotcha.  Might be something laying around in the alchemist's shoppe, then.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

But then she may not be so motivated to find the alchemist. 

Of course, by this time there's other motivations, I spose...

Ngh. I wish I'd taken Improved Familiar at 6th level now. 9th level seems so far away.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, Rogash is updated to rogue 4/fighter 3.


----------



## Leif

Uulark is leveled up to Cleric 7. 

(I looked at the PrC Radiant Servant of Pelor.  Uulark almost qualifies, except that he doesn't follow Pelor! hehehe)


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Uulark is leveled up to Cleric 7.
> 
> (I looked at the PrC Radiant Servant of Pelor.  Uulark almost qualifies, except that he doesn't follow Pelor! hehehe)




Yes, that would pose a problem.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is all i can seem to find for upgrade to paladin 6:
level 7 upgrade: paladin gets leveled
+6 hp, +3 skill points (class +2, human +1), +1 bab

did i miss anything?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> this is all i can seem to find for upgrade to paladin 6:
> level 7 upgrade: paladin gets leveled
> +6 hp, +3 skill points (class +2, human +1), +1 bab
> 
> did i miss anything?




That +1 base attack also affords you an additional attack each round.  You have access to _remove disease_ once a week, for whatever that's worth, and also to a first level spell.  Also don't forget to increase your save bonuses.


----------



## Jemal

IIRC, Rokelsh originally joined up with the team w/ Rogash and Friadoc after finding out not all was right in town, ostensibly to find the lass's (Forget her name) father, and original owner of the harpy.

Or am I way off base and channeling another campaign? *L*



> (I looked at the PrC Radiant Servant of Pelor. Uulark almost qualifies, except that he doesn't follow Pelor! hehehe)



You could always become evil and call it "radiant servant of Balor".
  sry, can never resist that joke whenever someone talks about the RSoP.


Also, Rokelsh will (As I believe I stated elsewhere, but just to clarify) level up as a horizon walker.  I'm trying to decide what terrain mastery to pic..

Underground due to (obviously) the amount of time he's been spending there lately.
Desert b/c he's from the desert (And b/c it's got my favourite of the special abilities)


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> That +1 base attack also affords you an additional attack each round.  You have access to _remove disease_ once a week, for whatever that's worth, and also to a first level spell.  Also don't forget to increase your save bonuses.




just fixed all that. there is an entry about spell casting in the rg post. he has a 10 wisdom and needs an 11 for first level spells.


----------



## industrygothica

Jemal said:


> IIRC, Rokelsh originally joined up with the team w/ Rogash and Friadoc after finding out not all was right in town, ostensibly to find the lass's (Forget her name) father, and original owner of the harpy.
> 
> Or am I way off base and channeling another campaign? *L*




Nope, that's this one.  I think that was the original intent of this thing, but things change sometimes I guess, that's why I'm leaving it up to you guys.  Technically, nobody in this party has ever met or even seen the original owner of the Harpy, and would thus have no interest in him, other than doing good for good's sake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

]ic[ doing good for the sake of doing good is *always* a good thing, but my sister needs to find the alchemist. ]/ic[


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Nobody in this party has ever met or even seen the original owner of the Harpy, and would thus have no interest in him, other than doing good for good's sake.



Doing good for good's sake.  Wow!  What a concept!  I'm pretty sure Uulark can get behind that one!


----------



## Leif

I may need to know how many (if any) xp Uulark has above the minimum needed for 7th level:  if he had some gold to do it, he'd like to scribe a scroll or two.  He was thinking that Cure Critical Wounds would be a nice one to have, but it'll cost him 700 gp and 28 xp to scribe that at CL7.  Cure Light at CL7, on the other hand, will only cost 175 gp. and 7xp, Cure Moderate 350 gp and 14 xp, and Cure Serious 525 gp and 21 xp.

If he could scribe some scrolls of cure spells, he might actually get to cast some of his other, cooler spells now and then.


----------



## Shayuri

Not much point in scribing a CLW at a caster level above 5.

Unless you're expecting it to be counterspelled or if you refuse to lower your SR to accept it.


----------



## industrygothica

Ack!  XP=yucky.  Herein lies my thoughts on the subject:

If you don't spend XP to cast a spell, why in the world should you have to spend it to scribe a scroll.  Do you unlearn things because you've scribed too many and had to drop a level?  That's just retarded (can we say that here?), imho.

Now, monetary cost? I'm all for that, just for needing to purchase the necessary equipment (ie. ink, quills, parchment).  Fortunately for you, you're about to enter a scroll scriber's (there's got to be a better term that I'm not thinking of) abandoned shop, and you're all due a bit of treasure.  I'd be willing to bet that, just maybe, you might find some unused parchment lying around somewhere if you look hard enough.

And did I mention he was an alchemist, too?  Hmm...


----------



## Leif

Sharyuri said:
			
		

> Not much point in scribing a CLW at a caster level above 5.



Darn!  You're absolutely right.  Obviously, I don't play clerics very often.  Thanks for the save!


			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> If you don't spend XP to cast a spell, why in the world should you have to spend it to scribe a scroll. Do you unlearn things because you've scribed too many and had to drop a level? That's just retarded (can we say that here?), imho.
> 
> Now, monetary cost? I'm all for that, just for needing to purchase the necessary equipment (ie. ink, quills, parchment). Fortunately for you, you're about to enter a scroll scriber's (there's got to be a better term that I'm not thinking of) abandoned shop, and you're all due a bit of treasure. I'd be willing to bet that, just maybe, you might find some unused parchment lying around somewhere if you look hard enough.
> 
> And did I mention he was an alchemist, too? Hmm...



COOLNESS!  And, even better, Uulark already has some scribing supplies that he bought as original equipment.  So all he needs, I guess, is some free time, peace, and quiet, to make some scrolls?  (If he has sufficient parchment, pen, and ink?)


----------



## Friadoc

I'm with IG on this one, oddly enough, unknowingly, I've been so for years, as the XP cost for making items might make sense on a game theory mechanic level/balance point, it makes no sense when enact it.

I generally balance out the removal of the XP requirement with some creation time modifications and monetary aspects, as it makes the players have to consider downtime, money usage, and so forth.

On a side note, I should be more active now, as compared to recent days, as I've just been very sick, very shut in, and barely getting my homework done, let alone anything else. I'm sorry for that. I'll do better.


----------



## industrygothica

Just remember the time requirement; that'll be the one that kills you.  1 day for every 1000 in the bast price, is that right?  So if you start scribing when you get in there, you've got 8 hours working on it until it's done.  And remember, you've still got to rest before you regain any of your other spells as well.


----------



## Leif

*IG:*

Roger that, Boss!

*Everyone else:  *

Uulark very much wants some time to scribe a few scrolls of Cure Critical Wounds, now that he can cast it.  It might just behoove us all for a few of you to help him maintain the needed privacy for a few days.  I'm pretty sure I've already got the materials to make a few....


----------



## Scott DeWar

as a thought, Pathfinder uses gp in the place of xp i do believe. 1 gp / 25 xp, if i remember correctly. I will double check it in a bit. but i don't hing that is too unbalencing if you ask me.


----------



## Leif

*XP Cost for Magic Item Crafting*

I'm pretty ambivalent about the XP cost for magic item crafting.  I mean, from a game mechanics standpoint it makes perfect sense --  you give up a portion of your "essence" and turn it into a magical device that you desire.  But, from a more "realistic" standpoint (as much as anything in D&D can be considered realistic) the whole idea of "losing experience" doesn't make any sense at all!  I mean, if anything, making magic items should give you MORE experience, because surely you learn from the attempt.  Anyone else have any brilliant observations about this?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I'm pretty ambivalent about the XP cost for magic item crafting.  I mean, from a game mechanics standpoint it makes perfect sense --  you give up a portion of your "essence" and turn it into a magical device that you desire.  But, from a more "realistic" standpoint (as much as anything in D&D can be considered realistic) the whole idea of "losing experience" doesn't make any sense at all!  I mean, if anything, making magic items should give you MORE experience, because surely you learn from the attempt.  Anyone else have any brilliant observations about this?




_Magic_ magic items, I can understand it.  Look at Bruenor Battlehammer and Wulfgar's hammer - Bruenor put a piece of himself in that hammer, a part of his life force.  Losing XP for an item like that makes perfect sense, in both technical balance and from a "realistic" standpoint.  You lose a bit of yourself in something like that.

Scrolls and potions, or other consumables... maybe not so much.


----------



## Shayuri

IG, what are your thoughts on "retraining" feats like what 4e allows?

Specifically, retraining Talashia's Storm Bolt feat for Improved Familiar.


----------



## Scotley

You need not go to 4e for inspiration. Feat retraining is part of 3.5e too. See Players' Handbook II p. 193.


----------



## Leif

Retraining of Feats as well as skills is mentioned in Unearthed Arcana, unless my memory is totally failing me.  I thought that I might have some re-training questions regarding Uulark as well, but then I remembered that the level of his ability scores and his class/level do not permit sufficient numbers of skill points/Feats for him to be able to even barely scrape by if he gives up anything that he already has!  So Never Mind!


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> IG, what are your thoughts on "retraining" feats like what 4e allows?
> 
> Specifically, retraining Talashia's Storm Bolt feat for Improved Familiar.




What type of familiar are you thinking?


----------



## Shayuri

A mephit, to fit the elemental theme. Air, most likely.


----------



## Jemal

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/243998-important-good-bye.html


----------



## Leif

Bummer, Jemal!  Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Shayuri

Sorry to see you go, Jemal.

Though the way this is going, it might be for the best. At this rate we'll all be chaos beasts eventually. 

*adds yet another house rule to his huge binder of 3.x D&D house rules*


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to see you go Jemal. It has been good gaming with you. I hope all works out for the best for you.


----------



## jkason

All my best to you, Jemal. You'll be missed.


Speaking of missing, I keep forgetting to post an image IG can use for Shai on the maps. I found this, which seemed a pretty decent representation of how I think he looks (well, how I think he looks pre-chaos.   ):


----------



## Leif

cool pic, Jason!  

On a Totally Different Note --
Would you believe that Scotley and I only just very recently recruited a replacement for Moru in our Constable game?

[Scotley -- Since you kinda let the cat out ot the bag to the players today, I figured, hey, why not?]


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Sorry to see you go, Jemal.
> 
> Though the way this is going, it might be for the best. At this rate we'll all be chaos beasts eventually.
> 
> *adds yet another house rule to his huge binder of 3.x D&D house rules*




And what house rule would that be?


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, beh. I just find transformation effects to be ridiculously hard to undo compared to the CRs one typically encounters them.

Aboleths, chaos beasts...I'll have to run through the MM.

The house rule would be to define lower level countermeasures and/or making the transformations less character-destroying.

Aboleths aren't QUITE as bad, since you just have to keep the PC wet, but a chaos beast is basically a save-or-die, only worse. Even high Cha / high Wis characters are just buying time. If it was possible to recover from the attack...perhaps succeeding on a given number of saves or something...

I'll dink on it.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> I'll drink on it.



Please share any revelations that come to you in your altered state of (semi-?)consciousness!   Or, for that matter, any other ideas that you have about how to handle this stuation in other games.  (Besides just not using' chaos beasts!)


----------



## Shayuri

Leif said:


> Please share any revelations that come to you in your altered state of (semi-?)consciousness!   Or, for that matter, any other ideas that you have about how to handle this stuation in other games.  (Besides just not using' chaos beasts!)




You changed my post in your quote. Dirty pool, old man. 

So far my feeling is that the aboleth transformation should be removeable with a Remove Curse, not just a Heal. Otherwise I think it's okay as written. 

Chaos Beasts are okay as written with one crucial modification. The final transformation of character to chaos beast -can- be undone. I'm thinking perhaps a Heal or something...the goal is to put it in reach for a PC to use at CR 5-6, most likely via scroll or NPC spellcaster, but still expensive and valuable enough that PC's don't load up on spells and go rampaging through Limbo curing all the chaos beasts they find.

- Edit - This is probably better done with a Remove Curse or similar, and a stipulation that a chaos beast that isn't cured in a fairly long period of time is lost forever. Perhaps measured in days...to give parties a window of opportunity to cure someone, but also letting them know that most chaos beast encounters can't be ended with a cure spell.

Alternatively, perhaps expand the spells that can 'stabilize' a character to make them more accessible and more likely to be available. Protection from Chaos might ward off the changes for its duration, for example.

Finally, and least appealingly, the final change could simply be fatal. The character hits 0 Wis and completely loses cohesion, dwindling to a dead mass of goo. This counts as dying, but not as a 'death effect,' and the character can therefore be raised. The goo counts as his body and can be collected by diligent work with various spells, waterskins, or a mop and bucket..

Thoughts?


----------



## industrygothica

This is where the 4e disease track comes in handy.  Granted, this isn't a disease, but it follows a similar path.

I"ll admit I have mixed feelings about changing anything now, since we've already lost one character to a chaos beast; changing the rules after the fact seems a bit unfair.  But I'm open to it if everyone else is.  Though I'm leaning toward something a bit less complicated, like three successful saves in a row and you're good.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

First off, Jemal, I'm sorry to see you go, but I totally understand and wish you all the best in life and hope things workout, soon. 

As for the chaos beast stuff, as the offended/slain party, I'm okay with whatever you decide to do, IG. So, as far as being considerate of me and Friadoc's death, it's all good and your hands are untied, so you can decide how you, the DM, wish to do them. 

While I'm always cool with player death, as I feel it makes for more compelling action, suspense, and good gaming if things occur, per fate, I also see a lot of the points being made about the level of potential unbalance with respect to chaos beasts.

So, either way, it's all good. By the way, I really liked the send off moment for Jemal's character, if I noticed that correctly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> You changed my post in your quote. Dirty pool, old man.
> 
> So far my feeling is that ... ]edited for space[ ...  hits 0 Wis and completely loses cohesion, dwindling to a dead mass of goo. This counts as dying, but not as a 'death effect,' and the character can therefore be raised. The goo counts as his body and can be collected by diligent work with various spells, waterskins, or a mop and bucket..
> 
> Thoughts?




First: a send off toast to Jamal *Glug* (cough cough!...sorry, ran out of Dewar's. had to revert to the cheaper stuff )

second: I am going to dink ,er drink or what ever ... on it too, but i like what was posted by IG ... three successful saves and you are good. maybe even what was posted in the last paragraph: Dead Mss of goo to be raised. Perhaps because it is reduced to the base elements of existance, then maybe a re-incarnation instead? maybe the goo happens when the three consecutive successful saves are not attained? (bring out your dead! ...oooo make that a mop and bucket...)


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> You changed my post in your quote. Dirty pool, old man.
> 
> .....
> 
> Thoughts?



Heh, sorry about that.  I guess I'm a compulsive spelling correcter, or something like that.  Anyway, did I change your intended gist, or did I at least get your meaning correct?  I was trying to remain true to the original poster's intent.  

About the chaos beastie stuff, all of your ideas sound good to me, and potentially workable.  I think, for now, I'm just going to go with my original plan and avoid chaos beasts (as a DM) like the plague they are!

AND I'M NOT THAT DANGED OLD, EITHER! 
(well, maybe I am)


----------



## Shayuri

Oh yeah, you totally changed it.

"Dink on it," means mess around with...tinker with...imagine a guy in a workshop tapping something with a hammer and making little dinking noises. That's what I meant.

Admittedly, that might not be contextually obvious. 

As for chaos ideas, I didn't mean to suggest or imply that I was asking for any house rules or rules changes in this game. That does seem unfair to Friadoc. 

I was musing strictly for my own purposes, should I run a game.


----------



## Friadoc

Shayuri said:


> As for chaos ideas, I didn't mean to suggest or imply that I was asking for any house rules or rules changes in this game. That does seem unfair to Friadoc.
> 
> I was musing strictly for my own purposes, should I run a game.





Ahh, no worries about that, my release for IG applies to all of you all, too.

Whether or not it's unfair is aside the point, as I feel games and house rules are living dialog, that change as time and experience shows us one way or the other, so it's all good with me.

Regardless of it, I'm still a dead sexy ManGod of Awesomeness, so I've got that going for me, so I shall rule extreme. 

I'm even sober, muhahaha!


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:


> So, either way, it's all good. By the way, I really liked the send off moment for Jemal's character, if I noticed that correctly.




Indeed, you did.  Glad you liked it. 



Shayuri said:


> As for chaos ideas, I didn't mean to suggest or imply that I was asking for any house rules or rules changes in this game. That does seem unfair to Friadoc.
> 
> I was musing strictly for my own purposes, should I run a game.




And I'd certainly hope for an invite, should you.  I've told you before that I'm a big fan of your writing style and descriptive finesse; I'd think any game you ran would be a work of art.



Friadoc said:


> Regardless of it, I'm still a dead sexy ManGod of Awesomeness, so I've got that going for me, so I shall rule extreme.
> 
> I'm even sober, muhahaha!




::groan::


----------



## Scotley

I'll be out of touch until Monday. Rogash would continue to fire arrows at the chaos beast.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Oh yeah, you totally changed it.
> 
> "Dink on it," means mess around with...tinker with...imagine a guy in a workshop tapping something with a hammer and making little dinking noises. That's what I meant.
> 
> Admittedly, that might not be contextually obvious.
> 
> As for chaos ideas, I didn't mean to suggest or imply that I was asking for any house rules or rules changes in this game. That does seem unfair to Friadoc.
> 
> I was musing strictly for my own purposes, should I run a game.



Ok, then I am truly sorry.  I'm not familiar with the word "dink."  I didn't even think it was a real word.  Sorry, again.  Gee, you must be getting really, really sick of my crap, eh?


----------



## Shayuri

Hee

I'm not mad about it. I realize I sometimes structure word usements weirdly.

Sorry if my post came off as being upset.

It's all good.


----------



## Leif

Good, that makes me feel better, thanks.


----------



## Leif

IG, if you work things out so that Uualrk manages to pull through this chaos beast thing while Friadoc perished horribly, that will be a supreme travesty.  And even moreso because I would relish the opportunity to make a new character, but poor Fridoc seemed to be happy with his character.


----------



## Shayuri

Whoa, really? You don't like Uulark?

But...he's our cleric, man!


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Whoa, really? You don't like Uulark?
> 
> But...he's our cleric, man!




I was thinking the same thing.  But hey, who needs a stinking cleric!?


----------



## Shayuri

Well, I'd settle for one who bathed, admittedly.

In a pinch.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Re: Dink

I have used the phrase: dink around, but that has been a couple of decades ago (quite literally). I honestly thought it was a tyoh as well.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Whoa, really? You don't like Uulark?
> 
> But...he's our cleric, man!





			
				Industrygothica said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing. But hey, who needs a stinking cleric!?



Well, in all fairness, I _was_ recruited originally to play a cleric because of the party's needs.  And Uulark has grown on me somewhat, even though I do regret sticking him with that crappy name. hehe  I appreciate your accomodating remark, IG, but I'll remain a cleric.  Maybe I can find a PrC that he can qualify for that will help somewhat?  Just a thought.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Re: Dink
> I honestly thought it was a tyoh as well.



Thanks for your support, SD! 

(Shayuri:  note my preservation of the "tyoh" in Herr Dewar's post!  See, I can learn new tricks!)


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Well, in all fairness, I _was_ recruited originally to play a cleric because of the party's needs.  And Uulark has grown on me somewhat, even though I do regret sticking him with that crappy name. hehe  I appreciate your accomodating remark, IG, but I'll remain a cleric.  Maybe I can find a PrC that he can qualify for that will help somewhat?  Just a thought.




He's gotta survive, first.  He's in for a rough night.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Thanks for your support, SD!
> 
> (Shayuri:  note my preservation of the "tyoh" in Herr Dewar's post!  See, I can learn new tricks!)




typoh that is


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> He's gotta survive, first.  He's in for a rough night.



Well, yeah, of course you do have a very good point.  My former preference was to keep a positive attitude about the situation until doing so was no longer feasible.  But, given our experience of similar things, I suppose that Uulark's "jig" may very well be "up."  And, honestly, most likely is up.  I shall begin my grieving process now and beat the rush. Wahhhhh!!!!!! 

[sblock=Leif Gets Ahead of Himself, IG]And, honestly, IG, I've already got some ideas about a replacement, if necessary and permitted.  Like Uulark's younger but much more likeable brother who has been devoted to quiet devotion and scholarship until now, but may soon feel the adventuring pull to avenge his fallen brother.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Eagle's Splendor Scroll*

I realize that Uulark has no idea what those arcane scrolls are that the party just came across, and he probably doesn't even know anything about the spell Eagle's Splendor, but if some kind arcane-type spellcaster will use that scroll on him, to at least delay the inevitable, he will be most grateful and will repay however he is able.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Shayuri, I definitely owe you a big one for this.  But, don't worry, IG, I know Uulark isn't out of the woods yet, and may still collapse into a puddle of goo before he gets there.  I've already made peace with this idea, so let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. You need it more than anyone else. 

Hopefully it does you some good! Dice can be fickle. And +2 to Cha checks isn't a whole lot...


----------



## Leif

These are very good points.  But, under the circumstances, I think we've done about all that is possible to do.


----------



## jkason

Question: Have we officially leveled up, or do we need to rest before that takes effect? 

I ask because this level Shai gains wildshap, which might be useful in the current circumstances. I'm really new to using wildshape, so please pardon me if I have to talk out the math. I'm honestly not rules-lawyering so much as trying to get this all straight in my math-deficient head:

I believe Wildshaping to a Black Bear would get Shai 40 ft movement even with Uulark. If I have 19 Str, quadraped carrying capacity right, he can carry up to 174 lbs and still be only lightly encumbered. And Leif was good enough to describe Uulark as "90 lbs soaking wet," so he and his equipment are still under the limit. That plus Shai's Endurance feat might just "get them to the church on time," as it were.

Of course, that priest may decide we're agents of evil if it doesn't work and another chaos beast winds up in his temple...


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> Question: Have we officially leveled up, or do we need to rest before that takes effect?
> 
> I ask because this level Shai gains wildshap, which might be useful in the current circumstances. I'm really new to using wildshape, so please pardon me if I have to talk out the math. I'm honestly not rules-lawyering so much as trying to get this all straight in my math-deficient head:
> 
> I believe Wildshaping to a Black Bear would get Shai 40 ft movement even with Uulark. If I have 19 Str, quadraped carrying capacity right, he can carry up to 174 lbs and still be only lightly encumbered. And Leif was good enough to describe Uulark as "90 lbs soaking wet," so he and his equipment are still under the limit. That plus Shai's Endurance feat might just "get them to the church on time," as it were.
> 
> Of course, that priest may decide we're agents of evil if it doesn't work and another chaos beast winds up in his temple...



Leveled up?? Again?  Didn't we just level up?  And Uulark's movement is not 40' currently due to encumbrance.  So if it doesn't work out that he can be toted by a bear ("Bear Totem"? hehe) he will be leaving a trail of his heavier possessions behind him, and trusting his friends to save them for him later.  (Or sell them to at least get some more loot out of the deal if he doesn't pull through this.)

Anyway, jkason, thanks for trying so hard to save my useless butt!


----------



## Shayuri

Leif...I think he means that if we get the full results of our last levelup (to level 7), without resting yet, then Shai can wildshape to a bear right now.

That bear, not Uulark, would have a move of 40' while carrying Uulark, and would thus be faster than him going alone.

The problem is that a black bear is medium, and so is Uulark. So...I don't think it'll work. Nice try though.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri....Ok, he hasn't yet received the full benefit of our last level-up?

And I got that the bear has a 40' move.  My point is that Uulark also has a 40' move thanks to a Domain Power (Celerity Domain, Complete Divine), when he's not carrying a medium or heavy load.  So if Shai can't carry him, he'll be dropping junk left and right until he gets his encumbrance down enough to put his move back to 40'. (This will consist of shedding his armor, which should be more than enough.)


----------



## industrygothica

I'm inclined to think that everyone can use the benefits of the new level, with the possible exception of Talishia who has some interesting story elements going on right now.

I think Shayuri is right in that a black bear probably can't carry a medium PC as well as a larger bear could.  But the temple may be close enough to not have to worry about it, especially if Uulark makes another save on the way.  But after the last time, the priests at the temple may not be so gracious of hosts.  You did almost kill one of them, after all.  Though Buurt might be able to help out with this one, since you picked him up there so very recently... like, yesterday in game terms, no?

Or you could take your chances in the shop and see what's downstairs.


----------



## Leif

There are bears larger than black bears.....Can Shaimon shapechange into a big brown bear or a polar bear?   If not, I think Uulark can make the best time possible on his own, once he gets his encumbrance under control.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee! I do want to see what's going on down there, just in case he keeps a potion of Restoration handy.

But that's probably a long shot.

And Shai can't take Large forms until he's druid level 8, sadly.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Hee! I do want to see what's going on down there, just in case he keeps a potion of Restoration handy.
> 
> But that's probably a long shot.




Is it, really?  Seems like if someone, especially an alchemist, was going to keep a chaos beast locked up somewhere, it'd be perfectly logical to keep a safety net nearby.  Doesn't it?


----------



## jkason

Shayuri's right; my intent was to ask about our 7th character level, since that's the one that gives Shai access to wildshape. And, given that IG's inclined to let us have that, I wasn't sure about the rules for carrying Medium with Medium. It looked like, from a strictly weight-centered viewpoint, the bear form could carry him, but I wasn't sure if the closeness in size made balance too much of an issue to really work it feasibly.

But lucky for Domain powers, at least. And if Tal does find the potion, I can probably wildshape shai into a form that's fast enough to catch up with Uulark now.


----------



## Shayuri

Actually, yes, IG. It does. 

I was just choosing not to tempt fate by seeming overly confident of that.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Shayuri's right; my intent was to ask about our 7th character level, since that's the one that gives Shai access to wildshape. And, given that IG's inclined to let us have that, I wasn't sure about the rules for carrying Medium with Medium. It looked like, from a strictly weight-centered viewpoint, the bear form could carry him, but I wasn't sure if the closeness in size made balance too much of an issue to really work it feasibly.
> 
> But lucky for Domain powers, at least. And if Tal does find the potion, I can probably wildshape shai into a form that's fast enough to catch up with Uulark now.




It'd be really great if you could come up with some thematic elements for Shai's sudden surge in power as well.  Seems like a wild shape ability wouldn't be something that he'd just pull out of the air... or something.  Just seems like there could be some good prose behind that first change.



Shayuri said:


> Actually, yes, IG. It does.
> 
> I was just choosing not to tempt fate by seeming overly confident of that.




That's probably a smart idea.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> It'd be really great if you could come up with some thematic elements for Shai's sudden surge in power as well.  Seems like a wild shape ability wouldn't be something that he'd just pull out of the air... or something.  Just seems like there could be some good prose behind that first change.




Especially if he's making it without having slept on it / communed with nature, I'd been thinking I'd need to find some way for it to make sense in-game ('hey, why didn't you do that before?'). I've got some ideas. For now, I'll keep Shai human to help Tal with the search, but when he finally does 'go primal,' Hopefully I won't disappoint.


----------



## Leif

I'm sure that we'll all be suitably wowed!  I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Shayuri

Whoofa...wha?

Why did Uulark fall unconscious?


----------



## Leif

He just fainted from utter relief.  If you were there, you'd note the big, cheesy grin on his (unconscious) face.

BTW, thanks a million, guys!  Leif has a big "cheese-eating grin" on his face, too.

Uulark is hoping to take at least a couple of hours off and maybe eat a big bowl or two of oatmeal.  Preferably in bed.  With his boots off.  Orrrrrrr, if you REALLY just have to rain on his tiny little parade, he'll suck it up and be back with you in just a little while.


----------



## Shayuri

...still not getting it.

Shouldn't he be hotfooting it to a temple? He's not cured yet.

Edit- Oops. You are cured. Yay!

Somehow I missed the first half of IG's post. Doh.


----------



## Leif

I guess that I'm the one who's not getting it.  I thought that the whole idea was for him to be in the temple now.  He's not?  Guess I'd better do an edit, then. [<--No longer applicable.]


----------



## Leif

According to post #691 of the IC thread, he is in the temple.  [To be filed in the "Tell me the Patetly Obvious, Again?" file]


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I finally got that. Edited my post to reflect it.


----------



## Leif

Whew!   Good.  I was beginning to think that I needed "Secret Decoder Glasses" to find out what was REALLY going on in the game.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Whew!   Good.  I was beginning to think that I needed "Secret Decoder Glasses" to find out what was REALLY going on in the game.




You too?  I've felt that way for some time now...


----------



## Leif

Yeah, it's a constant struggle trying to keep up with Shayuri's mental gymnastics, isn't it?


----------



## Shayuri

Huh, I thought Uulark was a dwarf. 

I fixed my post then.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Huh, I thought Uulark was a dwarf.
> 
> I fixed my post then.




Nope.  Just a runt, apparently.


----------



## Leif

*AHEM!!*  Uulark is a very clean and stately (if somewhat ugly) human.   (Doesn't say much for you when the best compliment anyone can think of to give you is that you seem to be clean, does it? hehe)  Rogash is the only Dwarf in the party that I am aware of.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, Uulark is an Ugly Runt, then?


----------



## Leif

as Uulark always says, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder," and he's not speaking of an Eye Tyrant aberration!   When you're down to your last 3 hp, I imagine that Uulark will start to look better and better!  But, you're correct in that he won't be gracing the cover of "Dungeoneer's Quarterly" ("DQ" as we call it) anytime soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I see the side stepping of the copyrights law there


----------



## Leif

*Private Message for jkason (this is the only way I know of to reach you, dude)*

[sblock=Jkason]Sorry!  Please disregard!  Email coming soon!  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I see the side stepping of the copyrights law there



Whaaaa?  Just because we call our restaurant "CQ" (Confectionary Queen)??


----------



## Leif

"adapters are cheap, so it shouldn't be long before I get a new one."  --IG

Sounds good, Chief, but still, if you need us to take up a collection or something, just say the word.  ("us" meaning everybody but Shayuri of course, since he's exempt in honor of Talashia's Royal Highness!  --j/k  )


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> "adapters are cheap, so it shouldn't be long before I get a new one."  --IG
> 
> Sounds good, Chief, but still, if you need us to take up a collection or something, just say the word.  ("us" meaning everybody but Shayuri of course, since he's exempt in honor of Talashia's Royal Highness!  --j/k  )




Thanks for the offer, but I don't think that'll be necessary.  I actually just replaced the network card, but that didn't seem to fix the problem.  I'm thinking there may be motherboard issues afoot.

Regardless, I'll be slowly transferring the essential stuff over via flash drives a bit here and there.  It's quite a pain to do it that way so I doubt that'll terribly speedy about it, but I've already got maptools installed here and if I can get the next map or two over at least we'll be good.  I need to transfer some of my Photoshop brushes and actions as well or I'll be in a world of hurt for making new maps.  Hopefully I can get the majority of it in one transfer (my wife's USB ports are at the back, which means I have to crawl under the f'n desk to get it plugged in!).

Thanks for your patience.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Good luck, and happy Tech-Monkeying then!


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri, that was a fabulous post, and I enjoyed every word of it.  Thank you.

To everyone else, if you haven't seen it before, you've seen now the reason that Shayuri is in both the games that I DM... and any future ones as well.  Utterly amazing, and inspiring.  

I don't have time to work on an update right now, as I'm going back to work tonight, but I should be able to get something up in a day or so.


----------



## Friadoc

Exactly, IG, for me, Shayuri is a barometer of whether I'll join a group with folk I'm unfamiliar with, as I figure like attracts like, and they're okay folk to game with.


----------



## Shayuri

Aww, you guys... 

It just goes to show how a great game can inspire. I've really been getting into Those Left Behind. Thanks very much for the very kind responses!

In brute mechanical terms, this was Talashia 'making peaceful contact with an outsider of the appropriate subtype' for her PrC...I will post the updated sheet asap. It also represents her "trading" her Storm Bolt feat for Improved Familiar to gain Shazi (an Air Mephit) as her new familiar. I'll almost certain take Storm Bolt again at 9th level, cuz it's pretty useful for a sorceror to be able to spew energy at need...but I'll make do in the meantime. The 'flavor' of this is that she's overtaxed this ability and expended it to forge the bond...it'll eventually recover.

If additional cost is required for this retraining just let me know. I'm fuzzy on how that works in 3.x.

Thanks again, for the praise and for the awesome game!


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Aww, you guys...
> 
> It just goes to show how a great game can inspire. I've really been getting into Those Left Behind. Thanks very much for the very kind responses!
> 
> In brute mechanical terms, this was Talashia 'making peaceful contact with an outsider of the appropriate subtype' for her PrC...I will post the updated sheet asap. It also represents her "trading" her Storm Bolt feat for Improved Familiar to gain Shazi (an Air Mephit) as her new familiar. I'll almost certain take Storm Bolt again at 9th level, cuz it's pretty useful for a sorceror to be able to spew energy at need...but I'll make do in the meantime. The 'flavor' of this is that she's overtaxed this ability and expended it to forge the bond...it'll eventually recover.
> 
> If additional cost is required for this retraining just let me know. I'm fuzzy on how that works in 3.x.
> 
> Thanks again, for the praise and for the awesome game!




I think you've paid any additional cost I could think of threefold with your prose.  Just keep it up. 

I'm glad you've been getting into this game.  This one's been going on a looong time now, and I think the original story line is almost moot now, but...

I've got a vague idea of where we're heading from here, but other than that, we're really at a point where I'm going to have to start pulling stuff out of the air and playing it by ear as we go along, so it should be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooooo! off the cuff gaming. that is simotaniously frightful and wonderful!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> ooooo! off the cuff gaming. that is simotaniously frightful and wonderful!




I think it may be more frightful for me than for you.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I think it may be more frightful for me than for you.



But it doesn't have to be.  If you put your mind to it, I'm sure you could fill us with at least as much fright as you feel!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> But it doesn't have to be.  If you put your mind to it, I'm sure you could fill us with at least as much fright as you feel!




I hope so.  I'm going to try to change up the pace a little, with less emphasis on the small stuff, and a bit more on the storytelling.  'Course, I probably need to flesh out the story more in order to do that, but hey...

In any case, if all goes as I want there may be a bit more time between major updates (combat posts aside), but hopefully those update will be more substantial.  Don't count on it, but that's what I'm shooting for.


-IG


----------



## Leif

That'll work!  More power to you, IG!


----------



## Leif

Better pic of Uulark!  (I like this one much better. Maybe not as "orcish-looking" as I led you to beleive, but I still ike this pic.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> I hope so.  I'm going to try to change up the pace a little, with less emphasis on the small stuff, and a bit more on the storytelling.  'Course, I probably need to flesh out the story more in order to do that, but hey...
> 
> In any case, if all goes as I want there may be a bit more time between major updates (combat posts aside), but hopefully those update will be more substantial.  Don't count on it, but that's what I'm shooting for.
> 
> 
> -IG




*holds breath* (definately worth it!)


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> *holds breath* (definately worth it!)




Careful, you're turning a little blue.

Seriously, I'm glad you all are enjoying the game.  Though it's lasted over two years now--maybe even closer to three, this is actually the first game I've DM'd here (though I've had a couple since).  I've seriously doubted my skills a few times, but I appreciate you all sticking with me.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Hey, IG, I would have never been able to tell that unless you had told us.  It's a great game, and I'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> I've seriously doubted my skills a few times, but I appreciate you all sticking with me.
> 
> 
> -IG




Pish. It's been a hoot. I'm never quite sure what's coming, which is always fun. Really, who would have thought a little jaunt to find some magic nuts would turn out like this? Much fun, indeed. 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> Pish. It's been a hoot. I'm never quite sure what's coming, which is always fun. Really, who would have thought a little jaunt to find some magic nuts would turn out like this? Much fun, indeed.
> jason



Magic nuts?  Gosh, I've REALLY got to go back and read the beginning of this thread sometime..... heh heh heh


----------



## Scotley

Hee hee, I don't think I was on board for the magic nuts either. You've done an excellent job IG, and I'm looking forward to where you take us next.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Pish. It's been a hoot. I'm never quite sure what's coming, which is always fun. Really, who would have thought a little jaunt to find some magic nuts would turn out like this? Much fun, indeed.
> 
> jason




Speaking of which, who's got the nuts anyway?  Might be needing those in the future...


----------



## Leif

I think we all have SOME nuts.  Gosh, Uulark never thought to detect magic on them!


----------



## Friadoc

Well, as a half-orc, not only do I possess some, but they're made of gunmetal.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> Magic nuts?  Gosh, I've REALLY got to go back and read the beginning of this thread sometime..... heh heh heh




Dryad walnuts, but be exact 



industrygothica said:


> Speaking of which, who's got the nuts anyway?  Might be needing those in the future...




I tried looking through the thread, but I haven't found who specifically picked them up. Shai's the only character left from that party, though. Is it okay to assume that the others handed them off to him before they were called away?

I'll keep looking to see if I can find who actually picked them up in the meanwhile. 

jason


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Well, as a half-orc, not only do I possess some, but they're made of gunmetal.



That reminds me of a cadence we sang when I was in the army.  It goes:

Born in the Backwoods,
Raised by a bear
Two coats of muscle,
Two coats of hair
Two steel balls
And a cast iron rod
I'm a Mean ************,
Engineer by God!


----------



## Friadoc

jkason said:


> Dryad walnuts, but be exact
> 
> 
> 
> I tried looking through the thread, but I haven't found who specifically picked them up. Shai's the only character left from that party, though. Is it okay to assume that the others handed them off to him before they were called away?
> 
> I'll keep looking to see if I can find who actually picked them up in the meanwhile.
> 
> jason




Gotta watch out for those trannie dryads, I heard Mordakanien had a mix up, one top, and it was not good for his image.


----------



## Leif

hehehe, a trannie dryad with perpetual wood....


----------



## Friadoc

Well, now, that's just knotty.


----------



## Leif

You slay me, Friadoc!


----------



## jkason

Oh, my. I had no idea this would take such a turn. 

In any case, looks like Tanith put the walnuts in her haversack. I don't think there was an IC handoff to anyone, but I'm not sure we had an official exit scene for Tanith, either. Not sure how we should handle that.


----------



## Leif

Forgive us, please.  We now return you to your regular programming.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Oh, my. I had no idea this would take such a turn.
> 
> In any case, looks like Tanith put the walnuts in her haversack. I don't think there was an IC handoff to anyone, but I'm not sure we had an official exit scene for Tanith, either. Not sure how we should handle that.




Hmm.. sounds like a seed for an adventure arc to me!


----------



## Shayuri

Nuts to that, I say!

...well, nuts ARE seeds...

Talashia, of course, has fulfilled her first character arc, but she has some investment in finishing up this manhunt on general principle. After that, well we'll see what develops.


----------



## Leif

Uulark has no real INVESTMENT in the mission.  He's going because it's where his friends are, and it gives him something to do.  Plus, he gets a charge out of being helpful.  (Just don't ask me why!)

(character arc?  What character arc?  hehe.  I think Uulark has more of a Character Rhombus, or maybe it's a Character Scalene Triangle.)


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Uulark has no real INVESTMENT in the mission.  He's going because it's where his friends are, and it gives him something to do.  Plus, he gets a charge out of being helpful.  (Just don't ask me why!)




Like heck if I'm gonna be bossed around, so why, Leif, why? Huh? Do you even know, huh? HUH, I say!?!?


----------



## Leif

*The Problem With Asking is that You Get Answers!*



Friadoc said:


> Like heck if I'm gonna be bossed around, so why, Leif, why? Huh? Do you even know, huh? HUH, I say!?!?



I'm GLAD you asked me that! See, it all goes back to Uulark's tragic childhood, many years ago in a galaxy far, far away.  I'd tell you all the gory details of the demonic possession, the numeous vile curses, and the Whims of the Shard .....  But, if I told you, I'd just have to kill you, and, danggit Friadoc, I almost kinda like you!!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> I'm GLAD you asked me that! See, it all goes back to Uulark's tragic childhood, many years ago in a galaxy far, far away.  I'd tell you all the gory details of the demonic possession, the numeous vile curses, and the Whims of the Shard .....  But, if I told you, I'd just have to kill you, and, danggit Friadoc, I almost kinda like you!!




And that is why you fail, riding the fence is the waffling side of the force, as there is like or do not like. Do or do not, there is not try or almost.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> And that is why you fail, riding the fence is the waffling side of the force, as there is like or do not like. Do or do not, there is not try or almost.



The Force is Strong in you, Master Friadoc.  I wanna be just like you when I grow up!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> The Force is Strong in you, Master Friadoc.  I wanna be just like you when I grow up!




While Yoda and Obi-Wan showed that being a hermit could be cool, it sucks a lot without a lightsaber, although the beer gut is fun.


----------



## Leif

I think we'd better stop this foolishness before IG gets peeved.


----------



## Scott DeWar

man. I blink and a whole line of puns about nuts goes by with out a single response from me.



			
				leif said:
			
		

> Uulark has no real INVESTMENT in the mission. He's going because it's where his friends are, and it gives him something to do. Plus, he gets a charge out of being helpful. (Just don't ask me why!)
> 
> (character arc? What character arc? hehe. I think Uulark has more of a Character Rhombus, or maybe it's a Character Scalene Triangle.)




However, I must say that i am quite shocked to see you not get a charge out of a character arc *KAzapp!*


----------



## Leif

Leave it to the electrician!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I think we'd better stop this foolishness before IG gets peeved.




Yes, I always get peeved at active IC threads.  The nerve!


----------



## Friadoc

*cackles*

Me and my lil' blue meanie, I don't know what you're all looking at, why you all just don't get it, maybe that's why I don't say anything, as you'd just mess it all up. 

Muhahahah!


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Yes, I always get peeved at active IC threads.  The nerve!




pbbbbbbtt!!!


----------



## Shayuri

Think I'm finished with level 7. 

Added the class features for 1st level Elemental Savant (basically just 5 resistance to lightning), increased Will save by 2 for 1st level Elemental Savant, added Identify, Dimension Hop, and Energy Aegis to spell list, and 1 more spell slot for each of levels 1, 2 and 3.

Added staff to inventory, but it hasn't yet been identified.

Added stats for Shazi.

I don't remember how you wanted to handle hit points for a new level...you roll, I roll, or a flat number.

Does this shop we're in have any components for Identify? I expect it'd be a fairly commonly cast spell, but it wasn't listed (and is expensive) so I don't want to take it for granted.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> And that is why you fail, riding the fence is the waffling side of the force, as there is like or do not like. Do or do not, there is not try or almost.



[One more thing...]

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I LOVES me some waffles!!

.....

Finished with level 7?  Wow, Talashia.  I hope Uulark makes it there someday.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee. I meant finished updating my sheet with the level 7 info. 

I'll update the RG as soon as I know how to do the hit points.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Think I'm finished with level 7.
> 
> Added the class features for 1st level Elemental Savant (basically just 5 resistance to lightning), increased Will save by 2 for 1st level Elemental Savant, added Identify, Dimension Hop, and Energy Aegis to spell list, and 1 more spell slot for each of levels 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> Added staff to inventory, but it hasn't yet been identified.
> 
> Added stats for Shazi.
> 
> I don't remember how you wanted to handle hit points for a new level...you roll, I roll, or a flat number.
> 
> Does this shop we're in have any components for Identify? I expect it'd be a fairly commonly cast spell, but it wasn't listed (and is expensive) so I don't want to take it for granted.




Hit Points:  Full HD at level 1, half at even levels, half+1 at odds.

Identify... that means you need some sort of crushed or ground powder.  Pearl, specifically.  Seems like there were some pre-ground powders somewhere around there...


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> Hmm.. sounds like a seed for an adventure arc to me!




Works for me!  So long as we keep havin' fun!


----------



## Leif

Note to DM and Self:  Uulark fully intends to LOAD UP on _Restoration, Lesser_ and _Restoration_ spells tomorrow.  ("Game-time" tomorrow, that is. After he spends the night in the inn and avails himself of heaps of spicy mutton pie.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Note to DM and Self:  Uulark fully intends to LOAD UP on _Restoration, Lesser_ and _Restoration_ spells tomorrow.  ("Game-time" tomorrow, that is. After he spends the night in the inn and avails himself of heaps of spicy mutton pie.)




how about a BMT sandwitch? that would be a bacon, mutton and tomatoe. on rye bread with a  dab of mayonaise... most delicious!


----------



## Shayuri

Are the tomatoes fresh, and the lettuce nice and crisp?

They're so perky. I love that.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> how about a BMT sandwitch? that would be a bacon, mutton and tomatoe. on rye bread with a  dab of mayonaise... most delicious!



That sounds like a good start, but I have a definite feeling that Uulark would also add copious amounts of onion and horseradish.  Not me, personally, though:  sounds like a ticket to in-di-GES-tion of the severest variety.   (Not to mention halitosis in the first degree!)


----------



## Leif

I guess most of you guys already knew this, but I didn't realize that we've had a bona fide celebrity game designer right here in our midst:  yep, our own little Friadoc.  This was his post recently in one of the discussion threads about layoffs at WotC:

"Damn, that's a sad list, like any layoff list would be, but I owe Jonathan Tweet for the first freelance job I did, thanks my selection heading a 3e playtest team. Between playtesting 3e, which lead to some 3e product testing and some pre-release 3e PHBs, I had a head start or designing magic items, which landed my artifact, the Tear of Mormo, in Relics & Rituals and, thus, my first paid gig.

My best wishes and hopes for those laid off, hopefully things will turn around for them, quickly, as I know being laid off sucks, big time, as I've been laid off, twice, in the past handful of years, and I'm still recovering from it.

Best of wishes and luck to you and yours, people."
__________________
Robert N. Emerson
Magister of Glen Ravin - Down, but up again soon.
The Emerson Papers - Personal Blog
Emerson's Bookshelf - My RPG Blog
Emerson's Rambling Nights - Personal Opinion Blog


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Are the tomatoes fresh, and the lettuce nice and crisp?
> 
> They're so perky. I love that.



the 'maters are from my own garden and the lettuce is fresh Romain.


----------



## Leif

Speaking of "lettuce" (as in the green folding kind with pix o' presidents) and 'maters (as in flinging them at the heads of your former bosses), I seem to recall a recent spate of difficulty that you had Friadoc.  Unfortunately, I've slept since then and so can't fully remember what it was all about, but I think a job may have been involved?  Anyway, just wondering how you're doing in that regard now, and if things have, hopefully, righted themselves for you.  (At least somewhat, if not totally.)


----------



## Friadoc

Oh, now that's a loaded word, Leif, although I appreciate the thought and sentiment of it, I am not a celebrity, not in the least, although I have done some playtesting and some game design work. To give you some perspective of where I am coming from with that comment, my lifetime income from all things related to freelance role-playing game design and development is, maybe, between one hundred and two hundred dollars, American, over an eight year period.

My celebrity is more on the level of the folks you see for American idol who do not get picked, but avoid making a fool out of themselves. Who knows, maybe if I do good in the Pathfinder Society Open Call, or this years RPG Superstar, then I can, tentatively, acquiesce to such a compliment.

Thanks, though, as it is cool to be noticed, although one of these days I would really like for it to be a girl who notices, instead of a dude. Seriously, thus far, it is always dudes. I even have had a couple of fan letters, from dudes, talking about games, asking questions, and so forth, but no dudettes. Now, if my boat floated in dude waters, it'd be awesome, but...yeah, nope. 

Seriously, though, thanks.

Now, as for my life and troubles, I'm doing okay. I'm still out of work, but thankfully it has allowed me to focus on my school work and I'll have earned my Associates this March, which I am looking to see about leveraging into a program at my local college, the Oregon Institute of Technology. They have a nice Applied Psychology program, which when leveraged with an Associates in Criminal Justice, could make for some interesting opportunities. Once the Associates Degree is done, I am gonna apply for a few licenses here in Oregon, one for private security and the other for investigation, see what I can do there, while also going to school.

While I have applied for a few jobs, thus far nothing has panned out, although my unemployment is still fairly solid and my living expenses are modest (the house payment is only $395 for a three bedroom two-story house with a basement and a garage), so I'm doing okay.

After several months with no tabletop games, that should be changing this weekend, which is cool, as I have been way too much of a hermit, lately. 

Anyhow, as I said, all is good, just different, and although I am not floating in ducats, I am not homeless or destitute, either, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## industrygothica

A bonafide game designer eh?  I guess that leaves me a lot to live to up for this game, eh? 

Actually, I did know that, as I've talked to you about the freelance stuff before.  Just jealous I've never been able to come up with anything solid enough to submit anywhere.


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> A bonafide game designer eh?  I guess that leaves me a lot to live to up for this game, eh?
> 
> Actually, I did know that, as I've talked to you about the freelance stuff before.  Just jealous I've never been able to come up with anything solid enough to submit anywhere.




Since I can, as it is my own freelance career that I will refer to in such a manner, I will let you in on my secret, it is called the shotgun effect. Basically, when the desire hits me, I blast away at ideas, good and bad, and see what sticks, by sticks I mean what a publisher decides that they like.

As an example, with my first credit, the Tear of Mormo in Relics & Rituals, I submitted about, twenty things, give or take, and only the artifact was selected. It earned me about eight bucks, but it was published, textually and mechanically, exactly as I had submitted it. Plus, it got a half page of unique art, something that has not happened for me, to my knowledge, since.

My next credit is in Bastion Press (now DragonWing, I think), in Torn Asunder, where I had about six items, out of about three dozen, published. Now, to be honest, I would have to look again to remember which ones, as it has been a few years. Again, the paycheck was not anything awesome, most my freelance stuff, thus far, as been more emotional paychecks than fiscally sound ones.

Lastly, Ronin Arts has the credit of putting my name on the cover of a product, in which I was the only designer, which was Athenaeum Arcane: Esoteric Libraries. I am fairly certain I made the most, to date, off of this product, since it was a residuals sharing one, and I am fairly sure I bought an extra copy of Arcana Evolved with the money from this, so that I could share it with one of the folk at my table.

Now I have done some free work since then, over at Delver's Square, when I was more active there, but over half of the stuff that I have submitted to publishers, well over half, has never seen the light of day and was round filed. So, thus, don't knock yourself.

Honestly, it does not have to be solid or a masterpiece, it just has to be what a publisher wants to see and trying is half of the learning, I know it was for me. Up until the d20 surge, with the release of 3e, I never sent anything to Dragon or Dungeon, out of fear, and odds are I shouldn't have avoided it, since I would most likely be further ahead now, than I am. So, my advice, take a shot at it, goodness knows I enjoy your games, your writing, and I have fun, which is an important chunk of what folks like about writers.


----------



## Friadoc

Oh a side note, sadly, I could talk about myself, my opinions, and my thoughts all day, everyday, without realizing it. If I really start to drag on, in the words of Sam Kinison, Kill Me. 

Seriously, though, I am not as self obsessed as I can seem, I swear, but if you like my thoughts, visit the bottom two blogs in my signature, read some stuff, click some ads, and I should be able to write more and more.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:
			
		

> ...goodness knows I enjoy your games, your writing, and I have fun, which is an important chunk of what folks like about writers.




The writing is what it's all about to me.  I love to create, love to plot out stories... unfortunately it's getting it on the paper that's the difficult part.  Sometimes, after all the thought and planning, the words just don't come to me.  And then there are some people around here (but I won't mention Shayuri's name) that make me, and most other mortal beings, look completely amateurish when it comes to the written word.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> The writing is what it's all about to me.  I love to create, love to plot out stories... unfortunately it's getting it on the paper that's the difficult part.  Sometimes, after all the thought and planning, the words just don't come to me.  And then there are some people around here (but I won't mention Shayuri's name) that make me, and most other mortal beings, look completely amateurish when it comes to the written word.
> 
> 
> -IG




It'll come, you just have to find your voice and hone it. Myself, I talk stuff out, a lot, when I am writing it, plus I have gotten in the habit of writing like I speak, for discussions, but also adjusting how I speak, so that it is in a more literate manner. If you can think something up, trust me, the hard part is over and all you have to do is paint the picture.

If writing it down is hard, just start with blathering the idea onto paper, or what not, and then editing it down into a workable thing. One of my other big issues is organizational work, or I should say self-organizing, as I suck at it. Now, oddly enough, I can help someone else get their act together without even breaking a sweat, which has helped in the project management things that I have done before, but getting my own act together...well, I often throw myself into the deep end of the pool and wait until the last possible moment, as my feet touch the bottom of the pool, before I try and swim.

The whole reason my G.P.A. is a 3.67 is because I don't write papers until before they are do, so thus I pound out quality work, fearfully, and thus put some extra spirit into it. Of course, the reason my G.P.A. isn't a 4.0 is because of this same thing, as I miss little things, from time to time.

Anyhow, find ways to jot the ideas down, be it a small pen and pad in your pocket, using Microsoft's OneNote on your computer, private online journals, or a tape recorder in the pocket, as it'll help. Narrate to yourself and then act like your own steno pool, and transcribe it later.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Oh, now that's a loaded word, Leif, although I appreciate the thought and sentiment of it, I am not a celebrity, not in the least, although I have done some playtesting and some game design work.



Well, compared to the rest of us poor souls, I think you qualify.  I have always wanted to do that kind of work.  Although not designing systems or magic items.  My inclinations run more toward world-building.  There's not just a whole lot of market out there for that kind of thing.


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Well, compared to the rest of us poor souls, I think you qualify.  I have always wanted to do that kind of work.  Although not designing systems or magic items.  My inclinations run more toward world-building.  There's not just a whole lot of market out there for that kind of thing.




Well, then, I thank you for the kind words, it's appreciated.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Well, then, I thank you for the kind words, it's appreciated.



You bet, man!  Just promise me that you'll remember all of us little people when you hit the big-time. hehe


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> You bet, man!  Just promise me that you'll remember all of us little people when you hit the big-time. hehe




Of course I will, how else would I be able to secure accurate and binding restraining orders.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Of course I will, how else would I be able to secure accurate and binding restraining orders.




*roflmaogarb* Wow! feel the love!!

edit: on a side note, are there any classic music knowledgeable people out there? I am listening to digital music on tv and listening to Hovhaness' Symphony no 3 op 148 and i am picturing an Indiana Jones movie to this music


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> *roflmaogarb* Wow! feel the love!!




In all seriousness, though, I'd still be the same guy that I am now, which I'm sure an agent or handler would just dread, if I somehow become something other than almost famous. 

Now, if becoming famous could secure me a date with Pauley Perrette, then I'll claim that celebrity moniker now and firmly. *chuckles* I'd refer to others in my crush list, but, alas, most of them are married to nice guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> In all seriousness, though, I'd still be the same guy that I am now, which I'm sure an agent or handler would just dread, if I somehow become something other than almost famous.
> 
> Now, if becoming famous could secure me a date with Pauley Perrette, then I'll claim that celebrity moniker now and firmly. *chuckles* I'd refer to others in my crush list, but, alas, most of them are married to nice guys.





abbie on NCIS? I would do just about any thing to go out with her!!!!!!!


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> abbie on NCIS? I would do just about any thing to go out with her!!!!!!!




Yeap, I mean, who could not like brains, beauty, personality, and wit, all rolled into one. Plus, I'm a sucker for raven locks, more so in a Betty Paige cut.


----------



## Scott DeWar

she does look cute in pigtails, which kinda clashes with the spiked dog coller. I would also like to meet her parents, if that is her real name, they must have soem kind of sense of humor nameing their child polly parrot, er Pauley Perrette i mean


----------



## Shayuri

IG - can we see the bodies clearly and verify that they are, in fact, dead bodies? If so, can we get a rough idea of how old they are?

Is there any indication of another way into this shaft besides this opening that was covered by the goo-tank?

Also, does the surge from the staff seem to just be reacting to the proximity of bodies, or is it trying to -do- something? If the latter, can Talashia attempt to resist or stop it?


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> IG - can we see the bodies clearly and verify that they are, in fact, dead bodies? If so, can we get a rough idea of how old they are?
> 
> Is there any indication of another way into this shaft besides this opening that was covered by the goo-tank?
> 
> Also, does the surge from the staff seem to just be reacting to the proximity of bodies, or is it trying to -do- something? If the latter, can Talashia attempt to resist or stop it?




You're close enough to see that they certainly _look_ like real-live dead bodies, all skeletonized and yucky looking and stuff.  Any closer than that and you'd be, well... closer.

The room is big enough, and deep enough, to be accessible from somewhere
other than where you are, but it'd involve a bit of exploration to know for sure.  Who wants to go stomping around a stinky old dungeon and risk running into gooey things?  Oh, yeah...

The staff is only reacting, and not _doing_ anything.  You're probably safe.

Probably...


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

you know, with that many bodies in various states of decomp, shouldn't there be an overwhelming 'prescence' coming from that hole in the wall?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> you know, with that many bodies in various states of decomp, shouldn't there be an overwhelming 'prescence' coming from that hole in the wall?




There's liable to be an overwhelming _something_, for sure.


----------



## Leif

Stench, perhaps?


----------



## Scott DeWar

hmmmm ... stench might be under stated, but should do quite nicely reguardless.


----------



## industrygothica

industrygothica said:


> There's liable to be an overwhelming _something_, for sure.






Leif said:


> Stench, perhaps?




Hmm...  I was thinking more like an overwhelming horde of undead servants following a ruthless and cunning leader hell-bent on overtaking the world, starting with the inhabitants of this dungeon.

But I suppose stench will work...


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Hmm...  I was thinking more like an overwhelming horde of undead servants following a ruthless and cunning leader hell-bent on overtaking the world, starting with the inhabitants of this dungeon.
> 
> But I suppose stench will work...




YIKES!

*runs and hides*


----------



## Leif

Hehehe, see there, IG?  You made poor S DeWar wet himself.  I hope your happy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

we hates undeadses..they scarrrs us *golum golum* nasty  undeadses.


----------



## jkason

Just for keeping things straight in my head, since the group's turned over a couple of times, I dug around in the old threads, and if I'm right, Rogash is the only character who's actually met Vardi (back at the fights in the Crimson Dagger), though Shai knows who she is from Tanith and the others (and Shai may be the only one who actually knows what Vardi's debt is). I don't believe we mentioned her to the others when they joined, since we'd gotten focused on clearing the tunnels and sort of lost sight as to the fact we were supposed to be doing that to try to find Duran and / or Loddie. 

Friadoc the player was in the game with Vardi, too, but since Friadoc the character is now a puddle of goo, Buurt doesn't have that information.

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Just for keeping things straight in my head, since the group's turned over a couple of times, I dug around in the old threads, and if I'm right, Rogash is the only character who's actually met Vardi (back at the fights in the Crimson Dagger), though Shai knows who she is from Tanith and the others (and Shai may be the only one who actually knows what Vardi's debt is). I don't believe we mentioned her to the others when they joined, since we'd gotten focused on clearing the tunnels and sort of lost sight as to the fact we were supposed to be doing that to try to find Duran and / or Loddie.
> 
> Friadoc the player was in the game with Vardi, too, but since Friadoc the character is now a puddle of goo, Buurt doesn't have that information.
> 
> jason




Sounds to me like an excellent time for Rogash and Shai to put two and two together and get everyone on the same page.


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> Sounds to me like an excellent time for Rogash and Shai to put two and two together and get everyone on the same page.




Oh, absolutely, though Shai's not keen on doing so within earshot of the innkeep. Mostly because he's ashamed of having forgotten what he was supposed to be in town for in the first place (and, yes, along the way I expect he'll realize Tanith ran off with those acorns and be even more embarrassed and ashamed). Secondarily, we never did find out what happened to Duran, so keeping a lowish profile against the local mobsters is a relatively wise move.

jason


----------



## Leif

Well, you've finally done it guys!  I'm totally lost now.  I guess when I was brought in, the "grand scheme" of things wasn't at the forefront of anyone's mind, because I never knew that there even WAS a grand scheme.  So any info at all would be very appreciated, by Leif, if not by Uulark.


----------



## Shayuri

I also am in the dark...I admit, I haven't read back very far in the old threads yet. Guess I should do that.

Either way, Talashia needs an update.


----------



## Leif

Read back?   Well, I guess I could do that, too, couldn't I?  Does seem like an awful lot of trouble....


----------



## industrygothica

I'll give you a VERY quick overview, as I'm tired and mega-late for bed.

Loddie and his daughter Vardi ran the Hanging Harpy, a very respectable inn.  The first night of the original adventure, Loddie was attacked in the middle of the night by "Duran's men," because he'd failed to deliver a shipment of Dryad walnuts (and what those are I'll never know - I didn't write the first adventure).  The PCs were then hired to find and bring back the walnuts, which they did.  Sort of.

When they returned to town they found that the Hanging Harpy had been shut down, and were met by a new group of PCs (this is where Friadoc, Rogash, and Rokelsh came in).  Together they learned about strange noises coming from the sewers and decided to investigate, for whatever reason (I can't really remember now).

Before meeting with the original PCs, Friadoc, Rogash, and Rokelsh had an encounter at the Crimson Dagger, a tavern known to be run by Duran and his thugs... specifically, a man in a white-plumed hat.  They met Vardi waitressing at the tavern, but the two stories have yet to be connected.

In all honesty, Rogash would probably know that Vardi used to run the Hanging Harpy with her father, and that Duran is likely responsible for his disappearance.  Rogash has spent some time in Irongate, remember.. as has Buurt, who may also know something about it, but not as much as Rogash.

Now that Rogash and Shai have both heard the name, there's a good possibility that they could get their heads together and start figuring things out (and thus making my job as DM MUCH more difficult).

Consider the current innkeeper a catalyst.

That about sum it up?


----------



## Leif

Cool.  Thanks, IG!  (You really didn't have to do that -- you ruined my excuse for my ignorance!)

Questions for any character that knows:  Vardi's dad owned the Hanging Harpy, but IG said that she had also waitressed at the Crimson Dagger?  So then, she switched later to work with her dad at his place?  Hmmm, was she a corporate spy?  (And, if so, for Whom?)

Just in case you're interested, I had a flash of an idea about "Dryad Walnuts" that I'll share:

[sblock=Dryad Walnuts]Dryad Walnuts are enchanted walnuts  that when germinated and planted, produce very large and stately walnut trees .  As these trees sprout and grow, each one simultaneously produces a Dryad that is bonded to the tree from birth/creation.  (Most of them radiate moderate Conjuration -- those that immediately produce fully grown dryads radiate Strong conjuration).  They are very valuable to elves and other woods-loving folk, and are sometimes planted in groves, which thus have a small army of dryads to oversee, husband, and protect the grove.  -- (It's an idea, anyway.  )[/sblock]

SLEEP TIGHT, IG!!  

[sblock=Scotley]Do you suppose that we could find a place for some Dryad Walnuts like these in our "Constables..." game?  We might also have some Acorn Dryads that are maybe a bit less powerful, or, perhaps just of a different character class.  We could even have a variety of nut for each character class, to make it even more interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

To answer Leif's follow-up and try to throw in the bits I remember / snagged digging through the old thread to get names straight: Vardi was working the Crimson Dagger in an effort to pay off her father's debt after the Harpy closed and the adventurers had yet to return (Shai doesn't know that, but Rogash does, I believe). 

If I recall correctly, by the time we got back to town with the walnuts in the beginning of "Those Left Behind," not only was Loddie missing (presumably taken by Duran and being held as insurance for further work from Vardi), but Duran himself was rumored to have gone missing. At around the same time, the sewer noises started *and* the alchemist went AWOL, so we decided to go sewer diving in hopes that it was all connected. Then, as previously noted, we got so focused on chaos beasts and clearing the sewer that we lost sight of why we were down there (so we didn't mention it I'm aware of to Talashia, Uulark, and Caerwyn).

Like I said, once we get rooms, Shai will no doubt fall into a pitiful pile of shame and tell everyone about how he's failed in the mission by letting himself get distracted by the beastie squishing, but for now I hope the players, at least, are a little less confused.

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> To answer Leif's follow-up and try to throw in the bits I remember / snagged digging through the old thread to get names straight: Vardi was working the Crimson Dagger in an effort to pay off her father's debt after the Harpy closed and the adventurers had yet to return (Shai doesn't know that, but Rogash does, I believe).
> 
> If I recall correctly, by the time we got back to town with the walnuts in the beginning of "Those Left Behind," not only was Loddie missing (presumably taken by Duran and being held as insurance for further work from Vardi), but Duran himself was rumored to have gone missing. At around the same time, the sewer noises started *and* the alchemist went AWOL, so we decided to go sewer diving in hopes that it was all connected. Then, as previously noted, we got so focused on chaos beasts and clearing the sewer that we lost sight of why we were down there (so we didn't mention it I'm aware of to Talashia, Uulark, and Caerwyn).
> 
> Like I said, once we get rooms, Shai will no doubt fall into a pitiful pile of shame and tell everyone about how he's failed in the mission by letting himself get distracted by the beastie squishing, but for now I hope the players, at least, are a little less confused.
> 
> jason




Jason,

Let me settle the quandary regarding Uulark -- Not just Shai, but NO ONE ever told Uulark any of that story.  Of course, Uulark never asked about why we were down in the sewers, either, just seemed like a perfectly natural pastime to him!  Until, that is, the chaos beasties started showing up!  Very little that is natural has happened since that time.

ps- Uulark thanks Shai for clearing more of the mystery up for him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am les confused about what has been happening, but I am unsure of what Caerwyn was origanlly rolled up for. I am just going to have to read his intro to the campain to find out.


----------



## Leif

That's a problem that I don't have with Uulark.


----------



## Scotley

Rogash spent a considerable amount of time in taverns and before finding his new friends and a taste for revenge against the 'man in the white plumed hat' and by extension Duran--he was in the process of drinking himself into an early grave. 

If my memory serves we had reason to believe that Duran and company were having trouble in the sewers with some part of their own operation. Correct me if I'm wrong IG. That and curiosity about the mysterious noises were his motivations for getting involved. Interest in Vardi and the Alchemist came later for him. However, I believe we did establish that he knew Vardi and would be interested in helping her and Loddie out. 

After encountering some nasty traps, outsiders and chaos beasts down there he feels some need to find out what is going on. 

Anyway, I'll make some revelations in the IC thread now.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:


> Rogash spent a considerable amount of time in taverns and before finding his new friends and a taste for revenge against the 'man in the white plumed hat' and by extension Duran--he was in the process of drinking himself into an early grave.
> 
> If my memory serves we had reason to believe that Duran and company were having trouble in the sewers with some part of their own operation. Correct me if I'm wrong IG. That and curiosity about the mysterious noises were his motivations for getting involved. Interest in Vardi and the Alchemist came later for him. However, I believe we did establish that he knew Vardi and would be interested in helping her and Loddie out.
> 
> After encountering some nasty traps, outsiders and chaos beasts down there he feels some need to find out what is going on.
> 
> Anyway, I'll make some revelations in the IC thread now.




Sounds about right.


----------



## jkason

*A question of alignment*

Pardon the babbling. This is probably more character-navel-gazing than I should do, but Talashia's comment to Shai actually got me thinking, in that I'm not sure the way Shai's evolved is quite in line with his alignment (Chaotic Neutral). In a purely academic sense, he should probably be the most selfish character in the party (I think he's the only Non-Good character in the current roster). Which isn't exactly how I've been writing him of late. 

My initial conception of him was as a fairly simple-minded, bull-in-a-china-shop type. Good natured enough, but mostly interested in having fun "squishing" things. 

I think that probably started shifting when player exits OOC lead to character deaths IC, I guess. Somewhere along the way he seems to have gained a more developed sense of empathy/sympathy (though, in keeping with who he is, I think it's simple-minded, as well). 

It all feels quite natural to me, and it's one of the things I rather love about this game, that its inhabitants seem to have a life of their own. It does occur to me, however, that these days Shai's probably closer to Neutral Good than Chaotic Neutral. He's far less likely to make chaotic choices (though his social awkwardness may cause unintentional chaos), especially with any strong personalities around to sway him, and that afore-mentioned sympathy means he's, well, torn up by things like the plight of a man and his daughter even though he's never met them. 

I don't think this really has much effect on the character or the game mechanically (no one's throwing around Protection from Chaos spells that I've noticed), but I was considering making the change official on Shai's character sheet? Some of the stuff I had in mind to transition / introduce his wildshaping actually might be useful for marking this change, as well.

So, probably not worth the philosophizing, but there it is. Thoughts? 

jason


----------



## Shayuri

I don't have a problem with it. I mean, it's not really my biz...but as you put it, the character has been developing organically from events around him. That sounds like the -right- reason to change alignment to me. 

And it may be important, cuz we'll probably start using Protection from Chaos and Magic Circle vs Chaos shortly. 

Talashia is chaotic mainly due to her disdain of authority (aside from her own)...she's not really random or disorganized beyond the norm. I still think of her as 'basically' good, though I'd definitely give her a neutral 'slant' on things.


----------



## Leif

Hey, jkason, when Uulark called Shai 'good,' he didn't mean in alignment terms, he meant that he's a GOOD QUALITY person.   Regardless of Shai's growing sympathies with the people we've run across who've suffered horrible losses, I think that Shayuri is right in saying that "Chaotic" doesn't necessarily mean "unorganized" or "random" but just means that you have a problem with authority.  Still, a change like you suggest could also be called for, I suppose.  Really, it all comes down to you:  What do YOU want to do?  I think you're doing a fine job of playing Shai as CN.  Maybe a "weepy" CN, but still CN.


----------



## industrygothica

I think Shai has definitely evolved into a neutral good character.  I enjoy reading his empathetic reactions to things.  He just seems to _feel_ more than the others.

On another note...

Where do you guys plan on going from here?  Seems like there are about a million options at this point, and it'd be nice if I knew which you were taking so I could make sure I was prepared with maps and a loose plot line.

This post might also seem a little more relevant now.  Especially the last excerpt.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh...ho...

I'd forgotten about that. I think she even mentioned it way back when, but then the whole spectacle of the summoning came up.

Well then! I'll say when she's doing Identify, she reads the journal again and puts that together. That links the barkeep plot nicely with the more important (in her mind) chaos beast plot.

Well done, sir!


----------



## jkason

Hooray! And thanks much. It's been a fun character / voice to try to develop. 

On the subject of "where to now?" Shai's priorities are as follows:

1) Find the Inn (which I'm pretty sure we never named) that we stayed at when Talashia, Uulark, and Caerwyn joined. Talashia's point that Tanith may have left the nuts in safe-keeping could be valid. If she left them--or word of them--I'd think that would be the first logical place that she'd do so.

2) Try to track down Vardi, and probably that white-plumed hat fellow. The journal tells us Duran (and by implication Loddie) were in the sewers with the kobolds, but clearly they weren't with the kobolds when we encountered them (or, if they were, not in any form we'd be able to identify). White-plume might know / be persuaded to share what he knows about Duran's underground operation, which may give us a direction. And if Shai shows up and explicitly introduces himself as being from the party who went for the nuts, Vardi may be more inclined to open up, as well. If number 1 above panned out, either of them might be even more amenable to helping us.

3) The sewers, particularly the spot where we hit the larger number of kobolds, to look for clues on where Duran or Loddie may have gone.

4) The icky dead body trophy room. It's not obviously connected to Loddie or Duran, but as Shayuri mentions, Shai's preoccupation with the quest he got side-tracked from isn't necessarily going to be top billing for everyone else (and as I mentioned, he tends to bow to the majority and / or stronger personalities). Besides, the journal seems to have connected the alchemist's discovery with "the barkeep," which at least partially suggests that Loddie may have been somehow connected not just with Duran, but with the alchemist.

jason


----------



## Shayuri

Just two things.

One, remember too that the alchemist is linked to Duran, and in a negative way. He feared that Duran's presence in the sewers was a threat to his well being. But of course, Talashia doesn't really need the alchemist anymore.  So she's now 'open' for other quests.

Two, as an aside, it made me spit up my carrots laughing to think I was part of 'the party that went for the nuts.'

Can that be our group title now?

"Talashia, of the Party That Goes For The Nuts." (^_^)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'll post my action later tonight. I'm headed out to go grocery shopping soon.


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> Hooray! And thanks much. It's been a fun character / voice to try to develop.
> On the subject of "where to now?" Shai's priorities are as follows:
> 1) Find the Inn (which I'm pretty sure we never named) that we stayed at when Talashia, Uulark, and Caerwyn joined. Talashia's point that Tanith may have left the nuts in safe-keeping could be valid. If she left them--or word of them--I'd think that would be the first logical place that she'd do so.
> ) Try to track down Vardi, and probably that white-plumed hat fellow. The journal tells us Duran (and by implication Loddie) were in the sewers with the kobolds, but clearly they weren't with the kobolds when we encountered them (or, if they were, not in any form we'd be able to identify). White-plume might know / be persuaded to share what he knows about Duran's underground operation, which may give us a direction. And if Shai shows up and explicitly introduces himself as being from the party who went for the nuts, Vardi may be more inclined to open up, as well. If number 1 above panned out, either of them might be even more amenable to helping us.
> 3) The sewers, particularly the spot where we hit the larger number of kobolds, to look for clues on where Duran or Loddie may have gone.
> 4) The icky dead body trophy room. It's not obviously connected to Loddie or Duran, but as Shayuri mentions, Shai's preoccupation with the quest he got side-tracked from isn't necessarily going to be top billing for everyone else (and as I mentioned, he tends to bow to the majority and / or stronger personalities). Besides, the journal seems to have connected the alchemist's discovery with "the barkeep," which at least partially suggests that Loddie may have been somehow connected not just with Duran, but with the alchemist.
> jason



Shai's plan sounds good to Uulark.  (He don't know nothin' 'bout no nuts or many of the things mentioned here, but that doesn't really bother him)


----------



## industrygothica

Reveille said:


> I'll post my action later tonight. I'm headed out to go grocery shopping soon.




Thinking of sending Midnight to fight chaos beasts now instead of gnolls?

Speaking of which, anyone seen a 4e chaos beast running around anywhere?  Might be interesting...

But Reveille, I think you might've gone to the wrong thread.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Reveille, I think you might've gone to the wrong thread.



Shoot!  I already got my hopes up!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Shoot!  I already got my hopes up!




I hadn't really planned on replacing Rokelsh, but I suppose if you guys want another, I'm not totally opposed to it.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I hadn't really planned on replacing Rokelsh, but I suppose if you guys want another, I'm not totally opposed to it.



Despite the "sad face" that went with it, my comment was intended in jest.  I just thought it was kinda funny that he got the wrong thread.  But, I could go either way on the issue, too.

THIS IS GENUINE:


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Thinking of sending Midnight to fight chaos beasts now instead of gnolls?
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone seen a 4e chaos beast running around anywhere?  Might be interesting...
> 
> But Reveille, I think you might've gone to the wrong thread.



And i thought 3.5 chaos beasts were bad enough? ungh.

as for possible renameing, how about tales from the dark side? (JK!)


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> And i thought 3.5 chaos beasts were bad enough? ungh.
> 
> as for possible renameing, how about tales from the dark side? (JK!)




At the risk of starting a conversation better suited somewhere else...

I would think that a 4e chaos beast wouldn't be quite as bad as the 3.5 version.  I can't think (right off hand) of any creature with a save-or-die feature in 4e, which is basically what the transformation is.

Seems like if you treat it like a disease and give it a progression scale, that would at least give someone a fighting chance to get out of it.

Might have to try to stat one up and see what I can come up with.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Nahhh, IG, don't go to that much trouble!  You DMs need your rest!  Just let the chaos beasties fend for themselves.


----------



## Scotley

Looks like I'm a little late to the conversation. I think the switch to NG from CN is valid. Especially in light of the unpleasant encounters with chaos beasts. 

As for where to go next, Rogash would be up for bracing the 'Man in the white plumed hat' or going back down into the sewers. He isn't eager to go back to the 'trophy' room. He's very uneasy about the actions he took without really intending to.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: post 778
I know i am putting Caerwyn's life in dire peril when I say this, but,

1. i agree with leif in that you are putting a lot of time and effort in the game as is. feel free to not complicat your life any further.

2. Part of the reason I get frustrated with new versions is that the risk of the game is sometimes over softened. use caution when making monsters less deadly.

re: what to do next

If I recall correctly, the man in the white plumed hat was the underworld figure that demanded the magic walnuts, right? 

If so, then he was wanting to grow trees with instant dryads for him to enslave to his neferious purposes, right? 

If so then that would not be acceptable to a paladin of Kord. Any action to prevent that from happening would be Caerwyn's primary choice of direction. Be it hunt down the distressed daughter's father, engineer her release of his debt or  ... ahem ... cast the spell: creat mayhem upon the organized crime sydicate or what ever it takes, that is his choice of acton.

Yes I know that is not specific at all. Saving the distressed damsel of course would be his first action if you want something more specific.

addendum: this was posted as a correction by Industry gothica regurading the speculative post above:



> No one ever said that the man in the white-plumed hat is the one that ordered the walnuts. However, anyone who's read the thread all the way through (if I recall correctly) should not that in the very first scene, when Loddie was beaten, there was an obvious half-moon impression left on his cheek. I might need to read the description again, but I believe the man in the hat might be wearing a ring that could leave such a mark. Normally I wouldn't say anything, but since there's no one left to really put it together, there it is...
> 
> Also, no one said that dryad walnuts automatically grow trees with dryads, unless it's in some other written source that I haven't seen. Although, that's not a bad idea.. I'm sure I could work it in somewhere.




take note how he avoided rebuffing my speculative comments


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> re: post 778
> I know i am putting Caerwyn's life in dire peril when I say this, but,
> 
> 1. i agree with leif in that you are putting a lot of time and effort in the game as is. feel free to not complicat your life any further.
> 
> 2. Part of the reason I get frustrated with new versions is that the risk of the game is sometimes over softened. use caution when making monsters less deadly.
> 
> re: what to do next
> 
> If I recall correctly, the man in the white plumed hat was the underworld figure that demanded the magic walnuts, right?
> 
> If so, then he was wanting to grow trees with instant dryads for him to enslave to his neferious purposes, right?
> 
> If so then that would not be acceptable to a paladin of Kord. Any action to prevent that from happening would be Caerwyn's primary choice of direction. Be it hunt down the distressed daughter's father, engineer her release of his debt or  ... ahem ... cast the spell: creat mayhem upon the organized crime sydicate or what ever it takes, that is his choice of acton.
> 
> Yes I know that is not specific at all. Saving the distressed damsel of course would be his first action if you want something more specific.




No one ever said that the man in the white-plumed hat is the one that ordered the walnuts.  However, anyone who's read the thread all the way through (if I recall correctly) should not that in the very first scene, when Loddie was beaten, there was an obvious half-moon impression left on his cheek.  I might need to read the description again, but I believe the man in the hat might be wearing a ring that could leave such a mark.  Normally I wouldn't say anything, but since there's no one left to really put it together, there it is...

Also, no one said that dryad walnuts automatically grow trees with dryads, unless it's in some other written source that I haven't seen.  Although, that's not a bad idea.. I'm sure I could work it in somewhere.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Also, no one said that dryad walnuts automatically grow trees with dryads, unless it's in some other written source that I haven't seen.  Although, that's not a bad idea.. I'm sure I could work it in somewhere.



Yes, I know that, IG, but that was my own little speculation and twist on things.  And I think Scotley and I may have intentions to use that idea in our own game.  (If I can convince him, that is...)


----------



## Scotley

I'm sure you can twist my arm to get it into the game Leif.

Thanks for the bit on the ring IG.


----------



## Leif

scotley said:


> i'm sure you can twist my arm to get it into the game Leif.



*twist*, *twist*, *twist*!!!


----------



## Scotley

Uncle!


----------



## Leif




----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> No one ever said that the man in the white-plumed hat is the one that ordered the walnuts.  However, anyone who's read the thread all the way through (if I recall correctly) should not that in the very first scene, when Loddie was beaten, there was an obvious half-moon impression left on his cheek.  I might need to read the description again, but I believe the man in the hat might be wearing a ring that could leave such a mark.  Normally I wouldn't say anything, but since there's no one left to really put it together, there it is...
> 
> Also, no one said that dryad walnuts automatically grow trees with dryads, unless it's in some other written source that I haven't seen.  Although, that's not a bad idea.. I'm sure I could work it in somewhere.





take note of how he does not denie the possible accuracy of my comments in the IC  speculations


----------



## Leif

The phrase, "neither confirms nor denies" springs immediately to mind


----------



## industrygothica

May some were correct.

Maybe some were incorrect.

Maybe some were incorrect, but will now be considered correct because I like the idea.

Maybe if you'd look out the window of the room that you're in at the inn, you'll see a man in a white-plumed hat preparing to launch a decently-sized fireball into the tavern in retaliation for mucking up his plans in the sewers.

Maybe I just like screwing with people's heads.

I bet someone looks out the window IC.


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf thinks windows are overrated. We never had them back home in the mines. He assiduously avoids looking out any window.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> Maybe some were incorrect, but will now be considered correct because I like the idea.




doh! DOH!!

some day i will learn my lesson about rule 1: never give the dm dideas. :b


----------



## Friadoc

What's a window?

Oh, that's a window? Gee, I don't know if you all know this, but most half-orcs thing that those "windows", as you call them, are common area urinals.

Next thing I know, you're gonna tell me that those baths are the intersections ain't baths. 

Hmm, it'd explain the whole reaction from the guard. Dang.


----------



## Leif

must make for well-fertilized flower beds outside the windows of buildings belonging to half-orcs!


----------



## Shayuri

*sings cheerfully*

"The rain in Spain falls mainly from the panes!"

("I think she's got it!")


----------



## Leif

very noice, 'enry 'iggins!

That was too funny, Sharyuri!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> What's a window?




Windows .. that is the operating system of the computer that i am using here!


----------



## industrygothica

NOTICE!

This game, as well as every other game that I DM, will be on hiatus until at least January 5th, as I will be vacationing in New Orleans from Christmas day until after New Years.  I _may_ be able to handle some things from there, but most assuredly anything requiring a map will have to wait until I get home.

Until then, Happy Holidays from your friendly neighborhood dungeon master!


----------



## Leif

"See" you (on ENWorld) before too awfully long, IG.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> Windows .. that is the operating system of the computer that i am using here!




Hmm, oddly my statement about urination is still fitting. 



industrygothica said:


> NOTICE!
> 
> This game, as well as every other game that I DM, will be on hiatus until at least January 5th, as I will be vacationing in New Orleans from Christmas day until after New Years.  I _may_ be able to handle some things from there, but most assuredly anything requiring a map will have to wait until I get home.
> 
> Until then, Happy Holidays from your friendly neighborhood dungeon master!




Damn, now that's gotta be a fun holiday. Enjoy yourself, IG, and I wish you and yours a healthy and joyous holiday. Be safe, return well, and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar View Post
> Windows .. that is the operating system of the computer that i am using here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, oddly my statement about urination is still fitting.
Click to expand...



Snort! ha!



Friadoc said:


> Originally Posted by industrygothica View Post
> NOTICE!
> 
> This game, as well as every other game that I DM, will be on hiatus until at least January 5th, as I will be vacationing in New Orleans from Christmas day until after New Years. I may be able to handle some things from there, but most assuredly anything requiring a map will have to wait until I get home.
> 
> Until then, Happy Holidays from your friendly neighborhood dungeon master!
> Damn, now that's gotta be a fun holiday. Enjoy yourself, IG, and I wish you and yours a healthy and joyous holiday. Be safe, return well, and enjoy yourselves.
> Damn, now that's gotta be a fun holiday. Enjoy yourself, IG, and I wish you and yours a healthy and joyous holiday. Be safe, return well, and enjoy yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now that's gotta be a fun holiday. Enjoy yourself, IG, and I wish you and yours a healthy and joyous holiday. Be safe, return well, and enjoy yourselves.
Click to expand...



ditto to that! Ig, if you get a chance to hear tab benois, do so and have a drink in my name! call it scotch a cillian one shot cures all that ails you


----------



## Scotley

Have a great trip IG. The Big Easy makes for a great vacation. Have a Sazerac in my name if your toasting the New Year. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years All!


----------



## Scott DeWar

happ *hic* ppy *hic* , ha *hic* ppy *hic*
hey year all *hic*


----------



## Friadoc

Happy New Years!


----------



## industrygothica

I'm back now, but I'm not quite ready to jump back into things yet.  Give me a day or so.


----------



## Leif

Take your time, IG.  We want our DM to be GOOD AND READY for our mayhem!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ditto that ... wait, what mayhem?


----------



## Leif

Don't worry, I'm sure he'll show us


----------



## Scott DeWar

but i signed up for chaosw, not chaos _*AND*_ mayhem !


----------



## jkason

With all the turning to goo (or nearly) of characters, I'm totally okay for trading chaos for mayhem, myself. 

jason


----------



## Friadoc

It's all good, take your time, and that's not my new PS3 talking, I swear.

*grins*

Seriously though, if I'm slow, blame it, but I've taken to having my laptop logged into my e-mail, while I'm on it, so I should see notice as they arrive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jkason said:


> With all the turning to goo (or nearly) of characters, I'm totally okay for trading chaos for mayhem, myself.
> 
> jason




* snort, chuckle chuckle* you got a point there.


----------



## Leif

And I, also.  Turning to goo is not my favorite pastime!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> And I, also.  Turning to goo is not my favorite pastime!




what? I thought you were only ALMOST turned to goo?


----------



## Leif

Close enough, dude, I don't recommend it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

if you insist, then


----------



## Leif

Oh, I absolutely DON'T insist.  Feel free to take on all of the chaos beasties that your little heart desires.  Just do it FAR AWAY from Uulark, please?


----------



## Scott DeWar

gosh, i thought this was an adventure ...  where is your sense of adventure? from a long distance like a long bow being used? oh, wait. that is what i am wanting to do ... hmmm ...


----------



## Leif

I'll tell you where my sense of adventure is:  It turned to goo and ran down a storm drain, that's where it is!  

Where is YOUR sense of suicide???


----------



## Scott DeWar

i walked away from it 23 years ago.


----------



## Leif

I'm afraid to ask....  (I have an idea, but it could be wrong, so I won't say what my idea is just now)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I.G. ... doin ok man? or are you just taking a much deserved break?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> I.G. ... doin ok man? or are you just taking a much deserved break?




Funny, I answered this once but I guess ENWorld ate it, or I closed out the preview without saving.  No wonder there were no replies.

To answer it again: Yes, everything is fine; I'm just taking a bit of a break.  I started back to work after 20+ days off and am having to get readjusted to staying up all night, not to mention dealing with reorganizing my paperwork and electronic files from the person that was taking care of it for me while I was gone.  She did a beautiful job, thankfully, so it's not quite as tedious as it sounds.

That, and I've found myself caught up my making my Callie's Thicket Map.  That is some absorbing work, but I think it paid out in the end.  Not quite done with it, but close.

I've got one more night before I'm off, so hopefully I'll get back on track by Wednesday evening or Thursday.  I'm really sorry it's taken so long, but my head's just not been in it.  To be honest, I thought about dropping one of the three games I'm DMing (this one wasn't an option, so no worries there), but I think I've decided against it.  I hate quitting things before they've run their course.

Thanks again for your patience... only a little longer, I promise.


----------



## Scott DeWar

no prob here man! just worried you were not well or sumthin'


----------



## Leif

Cool.  Take your time, IG.


----------



## Leif

One more thing, IG, while he's got a moment outside of the dungeon, Uualrk would like to see about possibly swapping his +1 chainshirt for a suit of +1 or +2 leather, to save him some encumbrance, which is a problem with the chainshirt.  Did we gain any treasure during this last foray?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> One more thing, IG, while he's got a moment outside of the dungeon, Uualrk would like to see about possibly swapping his +1 chainshirt for a suit of +1 or +2 leather, to save him some encumbrance, which is a problem with the chainshirt.  Did we gain any treasure during this last foray?




You'll have to take care of that one IC. 

As for treasure, you got an insane amount of scrolls and potions from both the lab and the priest.  Didn't make a lot of sense to me to find weapons and armor down there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

didnt amke sens to me either, but that doesn't mean they arn't needed. Caerwyn will be moving here soon to the weapon smith ic. En world has been sloooooow lately and hard to post. not to mention sat was table top game night. i am back in the saddle to day.


----------



## Leif

I appended an OOC comment to my last IC post, inquiring about the possibility of have a magical property added to Uulark's already magical chainshirt.  (Easy Travel, MIC p. 10 -- makes armor "seem to weigh less than it should")  According to MIC, the procedure would only require 2 days.  It has a cost of 1,500gp, however, which may be prohibitive, depending upon how great our current haul is....


----------



## Scott DeWar

who has the swag list?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> who has the swag list?



Not I!


----------



## Shayuri

The posts include a list of the scrolls gotten from the priest...and I think the ones in the store too. We never got a full accounting of the potions. I posted Talashia burning some midnight oil to ID them though. I forgot by now if there was anything else. I'll have to check the back posts when Enworld isn't slow liek a turtal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

your awsome! thanks!


----------



## Leif

Hey, IG, you never did answer my question about Uulark's experience total, so I can figure out whether he has any 'excess' that could be spent scribing some scrolls.  Would it be too much trouble for you to give us an experience point total at this point?  I think everyone would appreciate it some if Uulark was able to scribe a few scrolls of Cure Critcal and some of Cure Serious and Cure moderate, too.


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> Funny, I answered this once but I guess ENWorld ate it, or I closed out the preview without saving.  No wonder there were no replies.
> 
> To answer it again: Yes, everything is fine; I'm just taking a bit of a break.  I started back to work after 20+ days off and am having to get readjusted to staying up all night, not to mention dealing with reorganizing my paperwork and electronic files from the person that was taking care of it for me while I was gone.  She did a beautiful job, thankfully, so it's not quite as tedious as it sounds.
> 
> That, and I've found myself caught up my making my Callie's Thicket Map.  That is some absorbing work, but I think it paid out in the end.  Not quite done with it, but close.
> 
> I've got one more night before I'm off, so hopefully I'll get back on track by Wednesday evening or Thursday.  I'm really sorry it's taken so long, but my head's just not been in it.  To be honest, I thought about dropping one of the three games I'm DMing (this one wasn't an option, so no worries there), but I think I've decided against it.  I hate quitting things before they've run their course.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience... only a little longer, I promise.




No worry's, IG, I know how things can get and your campaign is more than worth the wait. While I'm sure the others agree, I can only speak for myself when I say I'll be waiting and here. It's all good.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> No worry's, IG, I know how things can get and your campaign is more than worth the wait. While I'm sure the others agree, I can only speak for myself when I say I'll be waiting and here. It's all good.



Ditto in spades!


----------



## industrygothica

I'll get a full list of treasure out with the next update.  I don't remember if I ever stated how many potions and scrolls there were, so I'll just wing it when I make the list.  Suffice to say there there will be plenty.

As for XP, you may recall that the one and only house rule I have is that we do not track XP.  If you want to scribe a few scrolls, feel free to do so.  Just keep in mind the monetary cost and time constraints.

Leif, my mind is not functioning properly right now... MIC?  Whatever it is I'm sure I've got it, you've just got to be a little more elementary with me for the moment.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Leif, my mind is not functioning properly right now... MIC?  Whatever it is I'm sure I've got it, you've just got to be a little more elementary with me for the moment.



My apologies, IG! MIC=Magic Item Compendium


----------



## Scott DeWar

MIC- KEY M-O-U--S-E ...  oops, sorry. felt a mometary goffyness upon me.


----------



## Scotley

industrygothica said:


> I'll get a full list of treasure out with the next update.  I don't remember if I ever stated how many potions and scrolls there were, so I'll just wing it when I make the list.  Suffice to say there there will be plenty.




Happy Happy Joy Joy!

Take your time. We'll be waiting.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> MIC- KEY M-O-U--S-E ...  oops, sorry. felt a mometary goffyness upon me.



Words........fail me, Mr. Dewar. *sigh*


----------



## Scott DeWar

thank you for witholding your comments as then i would have had to ask if you were the pot or the kettle on the issue of gooffyness.


----------



## Scotley

Pot or kettle? Wouldn't Goofy or Pluto be a more fitting question?


----------



## Leif

Personally, I think that a more apt question would be whether Botticelli or DaVinci was a more appropriate comparison, since I have OBVIOUSLY raised my goofiness to a fine art!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Pot or kettle? Wouldn't Goofy or Pluto be a more fitting question?




hey leif, it sure is _ruff_ as _bark_ how some people can _dog_ us, eh?


----------



## Leif

Don't you mean RUFF as BARK?


----------



## Scott DeWar

isn't that what i posted?


----------



## Leif

sure, rough/ruff, comme ci, comme ca, whatever.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What?! See:



Scott DeWar said:


> hey leif, it sure is _ruff_ as _bark_ how some people can _dog_ us, eh?


----------



## Leif

Whatever.  I can edit my posts, too, but I know what I saw.  Anyway, you win.  I surrender.  You're right, I'm wrong.

Oh, one last thing:

Pppppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ROFLMAOGARB

Rolling
On
The
Floor
Laughing
My 
A$$
Off
Getting
A
Rug 
Burn


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Personally, I think that a more apt question would be whether Botticelli or DaVinci was a more appropriate comparison, since I have OBVIOUSLY raised my goofiness to a fine art!




Disney was an artist too!


----------



## Leif

I'll gladly accept that comparison, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Disney was an artist too!




*without a word, holds up a shot glass of scotch in salute to scotley*


----------



## Scott DeWar

semi serious question here. it actually pertains to the game!

re: protection from chaos (potion)

what would the result be if a chaotic good person were to drink a potion of that sort? wourld there even be an effect?
 or would he have an aversiion to himself? 
i only ask so as to know if he could even use it to protect himself from chaos creatures.

and now back to our previous scheduled goofieness.


----------



## Scotley

Interesting question. Given that the spell creates a barrier around the subject at a distance of one foot, I don't think it would have any negative effect on the user. It would certainly be useful if we encounter any more of those chaos beasts.


----------



## Shayuri

Protection vs Alignment and Magic Circle vs Alignment have no effect on the caster (this include the drinker of a potion or the user of a scroll or item). All they do is:

1) Prevent summoned creatures (of any type or alignment) from physically contacting the subject, or crossing through the circle.

2) Provides additional protection against the attacks from creatures of the warded alignment in the form of +2 deflection to AC and +2 resistance to saves. 

3) Suppresses ongoing compulsions for the duration of the spell, regardless of alignment of the caster of the compulsion.

So no, Caerwyn being chaotic in alignment would not hurt him when using protection spells vs chaos.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri,
   I have another question for you that is not on the subject of this thread. it actually pertains to the saturday table top game i am in.

I am playing a Monk 2 scoserer 4 with the ascetic mage feat. I have been playing him with a bronze dragon blood line IAW the dragon heritage feats int he complet arcane. In this world the 4 elements are not used, but rather the 4 elements of the chinese mythose: earth, fiare, water, metel and wood. Bronze dragons are of eht element of water.

My question is this: do you know of any good prestigue classes that might fit here?

thank you for your response in advance.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm! Well, you're already losing 2 caster levels from monkage, so you don't want to lose any more from a PrC...

Take a peek at the Divine Oracle PrC from Complete Divine. It's not TOO hard for a sorceror to qualify for, and has a neat flavor that might be appropriate for a draconic being. There are also some PrC's in Dragon Magic and Races of the Dragon that might be appropriate, depending on character concept.


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe I should add that i am looking for womething like sacred fist, but with an arcane bent. He reveres one known as the water dragon king, but i really am not looking for a divine based character. he also is trying to start his own dojo.


----------



## Shayuri

Ahh, then check out Complete Arcane. There is a monk/arcanist PrC in there called the Enlightened Fist. Gives you energy damage to unarmed attacks and so on. You do lose a caster level or two, but if you're making a true "gish" that might not be such a big deal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that sounds more like what i was thinking of. thanks. looking it up now.

edit:
Fond it and i like what i have seen in a quick glance. I now have to sell the Idea to the dm. only one hitch i cna find. i have already taken ascetic mage which copies much of the first level effects, just not as good, and allows advancement in the monk class. I hope my dm allows me to possibly trade out a feat for that.

thank you once again.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, the primary bonus of Ascetic Mage is the usage of Charisma to determine AC bonus.

That's huge, as long as you're a sorceror.


----------



## Scott DeWar

there is also the sacrifice of a spell to gain a + in attack and damage = to level of spell. as you had pointed out, the chrisma mod thing. he has a 14 wisdom and 18 chr meaninghe would lose 2 points of AC if i were to take te Prc.

I am finding this to be a tough decision. I talked yesterday with my dm and he liked the idea, just that we have noted what i would be losing and gaining. Very hard decision. The chrarisma thing and spell sacrifice thing are two aspects of the feat that i wish the Prc gave. I will need 'a couple of minutes' to think this over.

now that you can see what flaver i am looking for, do you know of any other Prestigue classes that might fit. I only ask because i see you play a lot of scorcerers and would be a good source for information as such.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> semi serious question here. it actually pertains to the game!
> 
> re: protection from chaos (potion)
> 
> what would the result be if a chaotic good person were to drink a potion of that sort? wourld there even be an effect?
> or would he have an aversiion to himself?
> i only ask so as to know if he could even use it to protect himself from chaos creatures.
> 
> and now back to our previous scheduled goofieness.






Shayuri said:


> Protection vs Alignment and Magic Circle vs Alignment have no effect on the caster (this include the drinker of a potion or the user of a scroll or item). All they do is:
> 
> 1) Prevent summoned creatures (of any type or alignment) from physically contacting the subject, or crossing through the circle.
> 
> 2) Provides additional protection against the attacks from creatures of the warded alignment in the form of +2 deflection to AC and +2 resistance to saves.
> 
> 3) Suppresses ongoing compulsions for the duration of the spell, regardless of alignment of the caster of the compulsion.
> 
> So no, Caerwyn being chaotic in alignment would not hurt him when using protection spells vs chaos.




What Shayuri said.


----------



## Shayuri

You could take Ascetic Mage and still take Enlightened Fist. There'd be a tiny amount of overlap, but you'd keep the Cha to AC thing, which is quite worthwhile all by itself.

I don't know offhand of any other monk/mage PrC's from WotC published materials. If your GM allows the Book of 9 Swords, there's a decent mage PrC there that you could combine with that core class that gives Wis to AC...I want to say Swordmage, but I know that's wrong. Sword...something. Gah. Been ages since I looked at that book.

Anyway, it's not bad, but it may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We have a samuri character played by a 13 year old using the BoNS, so yes we use it. I will look that up.

and IG: believe it or not, i really was concerned about how the protection from chaos worked. Thank you for the dm confirmation on that.


----------



## industrygothica

Glad to help, SD.
-----------------
Re: Change of Venue

So I've got some pretty decent city maps that I've done up and am dying for a chance to use them.  Anyone up for a change of scenery?  I'll try to work it in IC, but it won't be Greyhawk anymore (not that it really matters in this case).  There's actually a world that goes behind it, and I can't think of a better group to help me develop it.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

Honestly? I didn't even know this WAS Greyhawk. 

I didn't, and still don't, even know the name of the city.

So yeah, change the venue.


----------



## Leif

Nor did I know that we were supposedly in Greyhawk.  (In fact, that comes as something of a shock, conidering our urban activities since I joined.  Since we haven't seen a map (at least since I've been here), feel free to assume that we are now, and have always been, in whichever city makes things most convenient for you, IG.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what those guys said! i am honored to help you develope your world.


----------



## Scotley

Hey, I actually knew it was Greyhawk, but Rogash is happy to do some traveling and I'll toss in any world building assistance you'd like.


----------



## Friadoc

*grins*

Well, I knew it was Greyhawk, but I'm cool with a change, too. I'd have to mess with Buurt's background and such, as it was tied to some Greyhawk stuff, but I'm cool with it. 

It's fun, thus all good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A friend and i do some world building stuff on a table tom game. we use the 1st ed DMG for its random terrain generator and search and scour tha eland. we take turns dming encounteers by designing several possible encounters and when it is that person's turn, *poof* or *zapp* or *twang* or what ever is needed. We use the pathfinder rules for  his world.

this is going to be fun! I hope it is alright if we have fun.


----------



## jkason

Absolutely venue-shift away.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> You could take Ascetic Mage and still take Enlightened Fist. There'd be a tiny amount of overlap, but you'd keep the Cha to AC thing, which is quite worthwhile all by itself.
> 
> I don't know offhand of any other monk/mage PrC's from WotC published materials. If your GM allows the Book of 9 Swords, there's a decent mage PrC there that you could combine with that core class that gives Wis to AC...I want to say Swordmage, but I know that's wrong. Sword...something. Gah. Been ages since I looked at that book.
> 
> Anyway, it's not bad, but it may not be what you're looking for.




sword sage?

If so, i checked it out. if i had not started him as a mont and scorcerer, but as a scorcerer, then i might have multi classed as such. but as a general rule i dont like to multi in more the 2 classes total. I would not have minded to play a sword sage- strait classed as such. looks coooollllll like ice. It goves me something to think about in another game in the future.


----------



## Friadoc

On an unrelated note:

I've a favor to ask you folk, as you guys seem to see them more, as well as get into them more, but if you see a play by post game pop up for Star Wars Saga Edition (pretty much any era) please let me know, either via private message or e-mail.

My e-mail is fairly simple, although stretched out, as it is my first name followed by a period followed by my middle initial followed by a period followed by my lastname and it is at Google's E-mail service (Obviously I do not want spam and spammers, so if spamming spam spammers see this, do not use it or I will make you live not worth living, as it is a hobby of mine).

I'm definitely getting my fantasy fix, as well as my contemporary fix, but I realized that I really, really miss playing Star Wars Saga Edition, a lot. But, when you think about the fact that I use to play it, or run it, on a weekly basis for 10+ hours, every Saturday, it'd make sense that I'd miss it now when I've had very little gaming for the past six months. *grins*

Anyhow, thanks, if you can do it and even if you don't.


----------



## Scott DeWar

have you posted in the gamners seeking gamers thread? it is not only for table top games, but i hae seen requests for play-by-post as well


----------



## Scotley

One thing you could try is subscribing to this thread

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...read-first-post-thread-updated-4-25-a-29.html

which is for GM's to post needs to so that a running list of games seeking players can be maintained. In practice a lot of games don't get posted here, but you might get lucky. It seems games for less popular systems get more attention here. I mean if you are willing to run a 4e game you'll get more players than you know what to do with, but something like saga is a little harder to fill and thus in my experience more likely to get the extra post in the above thread. I've stopped reading the talking the talk thread because I get tempted too easily.


----------



## Scotley

Oops, I spoke too soon. People are still posting to this thread, but the guy who was maintaining the list hasn't posted in months.

If it is any consolation this thread appears to be looking for a couple of replacement saga players.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...lic-empire-recruiting-1-2-now-ooc-thread.html


----------



## Friadoc

I've not tried the gamer seeking gamers thread, as for the longest time I thought it was just for tabletop and such, but I've seen the influx of play by post stuff, now, too.

It's a good idea.

It just hit me, the other day, at how much I missed playing SWSE, as I was at a book store (not FLGS) and almost bought the Clone Wars book at full price, but then my inner child bitch slapped me and was like, "Either FLGS or Amazon, idiot."

So, yeah, I miss it, either being a Jedi, Smuggler, or what not.


----------



## Scott DeWar

scotley, i noticed thqt on the thred starter's profile, he has not been active since like july1, 2008. not active on enworld at al. that is not the only person either. some have up and evaporated. wtf, dude? kinda creepy, if you ask me (not that any one is).


----------



## Friadoc

It happens, a lot, with respect to online folk, as some people grow away from a hobby or a site, while either seek a change to fully start over at a site, or what not.

It's odd, but it's part of the Internet, too. I use to help run several MU*s and you'd be surprised at how often folk just disappear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

MU*s = multi user dungeons?


----------



## Friadoc

Yes, in my case I helped run a few MUSHes and Muxes. While I've been a tabletop game for quite sometime, almost three decades, I've also been an online gamer for awhile, too.

Heck, cut my teeth on Empire MUD, LamdaMOO and Angreal MOO back in 93ish to 94ish.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> I was at a book store (not FLGS) and almost bought the Clone Wars book at full price, but then *my inner child bitch slapped me* and was like, "Either FLGS or Amazon, idiot."




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

[Leif likes!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Yes, in my case I helped run a few MUSHes and Muxes. While I've been a tabletop game for quite sometime, almost three decades, I've also been an online gamer for awhile, too.
> 
> Heck, cut my teeth on Empire MUD, LamdaMOO and Angreal MOO back in 93ish to 94ish.




have you ever heard of 'legend of the red dragon (MUD)?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> have you ever heard of 'legend of the red dragon (MUD)?




I've heard of LoRD the BBS door.  Some oldschool stuff there, used to run one not too long ago.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

i know i am showing my age here, but:

I played LoRD on a bbs called Flying Tiger BBS


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> i know i am showing my age here, but:
> 
> I played LoRD on a bbs called Flying Tiger BBS




Classic stuff, doesn't come any better than that.  Oh, the memories Violet and I share..


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Classic stuff, doesn't come any better than that.  Oh, the memories Violet and I share..




wasn't she a bar maid in that game that all she did was slap your face?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> wasn't she a bar maid in that game that all she did was slap your face?




Well, maybe all she did was slap YOUR face, but for those of us with a bit more finesse, well... let's just say that there was a bit more _activity_ than that.  Up to and including marriage, if you were charming enough. 


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Well, maybe all she did was slap YOUR face, but for those of us with a bit more finesse, well... let's just say that there was a bit more _activity_ than that.  Up to and including marriage, if you were charming enough.
> 
> 
> -IG




well, i guess fantasy follows reality: I was never charming enough.


----------



## Friadoc

I use to play LoRD on a BBS here in Klamath, Dee's Dungeon, back when BBS were only direct dial-up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Direct dial bbs sights ... that way back in like early '90's, right? that has been wayyyy too long ago. and what was  up witht he torches ... sputtering and guttering ... burning onlylong enough to get you in the dark so far you got lost ...that was a big pain in the Ar$$.


----------



## Friadoc

Well, considering that I use to have a TRS-80, played Disney's Blackhole, which loaded from a Cassette tape, and lots of other oddities....yeah, I've been playing with PCs way, way too long.

As for the direct dial-up; yeah, it was different, I also had a Delphi dial-up account that I use to use to login to my UNIX account at school, so I could cat +++ to some fools on the free dial-up, as opposed to my metered Delphi access, so that I could quickly logout and log back in on a free dial-up, owning it until I was done with it since I'd turn my cat off, first thing, once I was dialed in. Trumpet Winsock was fun, really. *chuckles* As was Windows for Workgroups 3.11. 

While I'm only 35, almost 36, I was an early adopter, which makes me seem a lot older than I am. *chuckles*


----------



## Scott DeWar

trash-80. I use to sell those. now that is ... really ... uh, something. yeah. something.


----------



## Friadoc

Don't worry Scott, you're still younger than my parents, as well as half of my uncles and aunts. 

Ten years older than me, though, but still.


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, is that supposed to encourage me? you are ten years younger and i am younger then  only half of your typically older family members?


wheres my bifocals and cane...i am going home. bah. humbug. smart alek kid ...  grumble mumble...


----------



## Friadoc

*follows Scott home and then, just as the front door closes, Robert steps on his lawn*


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Raises cane (get it, raising cane?... ah never mind) and yells at Kid stepping on lawn*

Hey kid! get off my lawn! *shuffles slowly to where kid is stepping on lawn*

Aint you got no respect for your elders?! I autta beat you with this Cane...when i get my hands on you ...shuffle shuffle...



IG: it looks like we passed the 1000 post mark in the playing the game thread. will we be forking a new thread then?

Leif: its a good thing we never prattle on about nothing in the ic thread, cause that would make us use up a lot of posts for having no other purpose then to have fun, eh?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> IG: it looks like we passed the 1000 post mark in the playing the game thread. will we be forking a new thread then?




I don't know.  Is that still policy?  I suppose this is a good time to start Chapter 3, so it's whatever, I guess...

I'll post a link here if I do.  You guys do whatever you're going to do with the treasure first.

-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, finsinh up the treasured divy and then start the new thread.


----------



## Leif

BTW, how many players do we actually have now, anyway?  I'm thinking 5 or 6, but I could be very wrong.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> BTW, how many players do we actually have now, anyway?  I'm thinking 5 or 6, but I could be very wrong.




Looks like 6 active characters by my count: Shai, Rogash, Talashia, Uulark, Caerwyn, and Buurt.

jason


----------



## Leif

So Shai and Uulark are the only ones who can use divine scrolls.  And our desires shouldn't conflict too much, since you'll want the druid scrolls and I'll want the cleric scrolls.  Or most of them anyway.  I figure we should each offer to sell the ones we don't really want that badly, so we can put the proceeds from said sales into the Group Kitty, and thus we'll all get an even share of it.  Sound okay to you?  Can we get a similar deal from the arcanists, too?


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> So Shai and Uulark are the only ones who can use divine scrolls.  And our desires shouldn't conflict too much, since you'll want the druid scrolls and I'll want the cleric scrolls.  Or most of them anyway.  I figure we should each offer to sell the ones we don't really want that badly, so we can put the proceeds from said sales into the Group Kitty, and thus we'll all get an even share of it.  Sound okay to you?  Can we get a similar deal from the arcanists, too?




Actually, looks like we'll have to share the individual scrolls in some cases, since the spells are mixed from the druid and cleric lists (druids can't cast restoration or dispel chaos, for example, but clerics can't cast dominate animal or summon nature's ally spells). 

It looks like most of the scrolls have at least one thing that makes me want to keep them around. The Darkness, Curse Water (etc.), and Contagion (etc.) spells are the only ones right off that seem like they might be better sold (though I say that, and IG will be sure to throw something at us that a Consecrate spell would have been perfect for...  )


----------



## Leif

Ouch!  A very good point.  Looks like we are destined to remain cash-poor for the time being then.  Dang.  I doubt if Uulark even has enough juice to buy a few javelins!  Hopefully, I'm mis-remembering the situation.


----------



## Leif

Anyway....what kind of a *FREAK* puts Cleric spells and Duid spells on the same scroll????


----------



## Shayuri

Unless, of course, I sell the staff.

In which case we have 9500 smackers in the pot to divide.

All for the low low price of probably having to kill whoever we sell it to when they try to take over the world with their undead army. 

IG, a question regarding the staff. How many charges are left in it?


----------



## Leif

Could we, like, sell it to some dude and then have his name plastered all over the "Ten Most Wanted" list for the Paladins of the Realm?


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Unless, of course, I sell the staff.
> 
> In which case we have 9500 smackers in the pot to divide.
> 
> All for the low low price of probably having to kill whoever we sell it to when they try to take over the world with their undead army.
> 
> IG, a question regarding the staff. How many charges are left in it?




Forty


----------



## Scott DeWar

or we could destroy the staff and remain poor.

Caerwyn was a bandit in his earlier years, so he has a default occupation he can fall back on.


----------



## industrygothica

Well, I suppose if it's money that you all want, I can arrange for you to collect on a bounty or something.

Probably something in some far off place, far away from here.


----------



## Friadoc

You OOCly beat me to my IC post, IG.

*grins*

I was about to have Buurt suggest that we should look into whether there was a bounty on such items, either from one of the local, non-evil, churches or the government.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Well, I suppose if it's money that you all want, I can arrange for you to collect on a bounty or something.
> 
> Probably something in some far off place, far away from here.



Uulark isn't necessarily looking for money, per se, but he does need to obtain some additional equipment, and money is, usually, the most accepted method of obtaining items like this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hmmm, a bounty. that reminds me. Didnt i mention that caerwyn was a bandit in his younger years. he may have to pass on visiting any government offices.


----------



## industrygothica

Time for talking is done; let's make a decision.  Are we:

1. Going to the square to witness the prisoners carnival?

2. Going to the magistrate to find out more about the prisoners carnival?

3. Going to the magistrate to find out about collecting more bad guys for the prisoners carnival?

4. Going to the magistrate to inform the authorities of what lies beneath the city of Irongate? (We've yet to change venues--I'm still working on that.)

5. Going somewhere to sell and buy stuff?

6. Going back to the sewers for another round with the chaos beasts, and whatever else lies in the as yet unexplored areas?


----------



## Shayuri

Talashia intends to go to the magistrate and inform him of the threat. She hasn't got anything in particular to buy or sell (except perhaps the staff if the group decides that's what we want to do with it), so after that she'd want to return to the undercity. Plenty of time to buy and/or sell in there though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

guys, 

ya know, 3 of the 6 suggestions seem to include the prisoner crnaval ... soooo, maybe that was a hint to check out the prisoners' carnaval?


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

Undoubtedly. But Talashia, IC, wouldn't consider the carnival to be much more than a distasteful waste of time at this point. If everyone wants to go, she'll grumblingly go along...mainly because she can't fight chaos beasts by herself.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Hee hee
> 
> Undoubtedly. But Talashia, IC, wouldn't consider the carnival to be much more than a distasteful waste of time at this point. If everyone wants to go, she'll grumblingly go along...mainly because she can't fight chaos beasts by herself.




and Caerwyn would want to go so he could try tofree the innocent/wrongfully accused, being a paladin of freedom and all.

yes, I know I amy be baited here, but character istory is character history. even though i didn't write it.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

So is Caerwyn a barbarian multiclassed with paladin of freedom?

I'm a little confused...I thought maybe you'd reworked him when you took him over.

And being a paladin of any stripe, he'd be unwilling to give the green light to using the staff, right? Paladins of Freedom are still good...just chaotic.


----------



## jkason

Well, I think all the characters would probably agree that "potential chaos beast plague" trumps pretty much all else, so I'm voting magistratre. Mind you, I think enough characters have also expressed interest and / or distaste at the carnival that we can probably make some noise / ask some questions about it while we're there.

As for shopping, I'd say magistrate first, then if we're going to help them or do anything else, we go for supplies then (besides, if the magistrate wants our help enough, maybe they'll pitch in on the purchases   ).

jason


----------



## industrygothica

Three also specifically mention going to see the magistrate.

Three specifically DON'T mention the prisoners carnival.

Three specifically DON'T mention the magistrate.

ALL specifically mention something that was talked about in the IC thread.

There's also the option of bowing out of the whole scenario and letting the city of Irongate fend for itself. (Haven't changed cities yet - I'd really rather do that IC somehow.)

I think the story will evolve no matter what you choose, in one way or another.


-IG


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> There's also the option of bowing out of the whole scenario and letting the city of Irongate fend for itself. (Haven't changed cities yet - I'd really rather do that IC somehow.)




If you're looking for something, there's still a missing innkeeper (and possibly his daughter) out there, and no evidence we've found insists that they still have to be in Irongate. And Tanith wandered off with the cargo we were supposed to be delivering to free them from their debt. Given the guilt-fit Shai had yesterday when he remembered what he was supposed to have been doing, that might provide the proper motivation (if we can reasonably convince the others that the chaos threat is under control...)

Actually, we never did definitively figure out what happened to the alchemist, did we? If we need the chaos fight to motivate us, news of his new wherabouts might similarly get the group moving.

And if Caerwyn can't leave without talking to the victims of the prisoner's carnival, well, no reason one or more of them might not have the above information.

Or something completely different.  I clearly have too much energy this morning...

jason


----------



## Leif

Uulark's first priority is still to somehow get his hands on some cash and get missile weapons for the next chaos beast fight.  Second is telling the powers that be what they've got under their city streets.  So, for now, he'll tag along with Shai and keep up a running patter to the hairy druid to remind him that they need to 1- sell at least one of the scrolls to get some cash (to be done immediately), and 2- hightail it to a weapon smith.


----------



## Friadoc

It's humorous, as well as a little sad, but Buurt has almost no dog in any of these fights, as he just attached himself to the party out of a sudden, dire need upon seeing one of their valiant numbers consumed by chaos. 

As of yet, he has no idea if he even has a cut in anything, other than what he, himself finds and verbally makes a claim or interest in.

But, he'll verbalize some of this here in a moment, from his more militaristic viewpoint.


----------



## Scott DeWar

personally, the obvious wise choice is to go to the magistrate. I just hope there are no wanted posters with a drawn rendition of caerwyn on any of them. it could be more then a bit  embarissing when he offers to assist to quell the chaos beast infestation when he is recognized for some of his past youthful, ... indiscretions.

and no, i did not rework the chareqcter at all. took him at face value.


----------



## Friadoc

*chuckles* Nice.

Only indiscretion on Buurt's part is a misplaced crush that led to some martial issues.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that written in your character's history?


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> is that written in your character's history?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/221109-igs-those-left-behind-purged.html#post4346818

It's in the middle of my background, but Buurt killed a young nobleman in a duel, because the noble didn't like that a certain lady was returning Buurt's affections. While the duel was honorable, the slain lord's family still put a price on his head. 

Addemdum: Except that the price was removed, later, for certain reasons, but I doubt it is okay with all his kin.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/221109-igs-those-left-behind-purged.html#post4346818
> 
> It's in the middle of my background, but Buurt killed a young nobleman in a duel, because the noble didn't like that a certain lady was returning Buurt's affections. While the duel was honorable, the slain lord's family still put a price on his head.
> 
> Addemdum: Except that the price was removed, later, for certain reasons, but I doubt it is okay with all his kin.




I should really pay better attention to these backgrounds.  That's good stuff.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> I should really pay better attention to these backgrounds.  That's good stuff.
> 
> 
> -IG




Thanks. I generally try to design a character with some depth, simply because I often try to make the choice as they, themselves, would make it, as opposed to what Robert the Player would want. Of course, this sometimes leads to characters getting in lethal situations, but I figure if it was a good in-character action, then that's just good gaming.

I'm still getting use to Buurt's shoes, but they're a nice fit, thus far.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> *chuckles* Nice.
> Only indiscretion on Buurt's part is a misplaced crush that led to some martial issues.



Do you mean indiscretions and martial issues, or MARITAL issues?


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Do you mean indiscretions and martial issues, or MARITAL issues?




I typed what I meant, if it had been marital, you all would not have met Buurt. *grins*


----------



## Scott DeWar

'martial ' issues then would mean the duel of honor.


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> 'martial ' issues then would mean the duel of honor.




That is quite correct, ser.


----------



## Shayuri

I actually have ideas for Talashia's background, but I don't really have it written up beyond what's on her sheet.


----------



## Friadoc

Shayuri said:


> I actually have ideas for Talashia's background, but I don't really have it written up beyond what's on her sheet.




Well, as many of us can testify, I think you've got the skillset to write up a nifty BG.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Well, as many of us can testify, I think you've got the skillset to write up a nifty BG.




dittos to that!!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:
			
		

> RE: Plumed hats and such -- Oh, what a tangled web IG doth weave!




Yes, and hopefully I can get it all sorted out in the end as well!


-IG


----------



## Leif

If you don't, you're going to have a bunch of irate, disappointed players beating down your door!  

--No pressure,though!--


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> RE: Plumed hats and such --  Oh, what a tangled web IG doth weave!




a question of curiosity:

in the original saying of "oh the tangled skien we weave when it's our intent to deceive"

is the skien as in a skien of yarn?


----------



## Leif

The way that I heard it, it's "Oh what a tangled WEB we weave, when first we practice to deceive."


----------



## Scott DeWar

was yours the shakesphyearian saying?


----------



## Friadoc

The origin of the saying is Walter Scott, actually, a Scottish novelist and poet of modest note.

It is, in its original wording:

Oh! what a tangled web we weave
When first we practice to deceive!

It gets misquoted, a bit, as well as miscredited a time or two.


----------



## Leif

Looks like I only missed it by an exclamation point.

so...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Looks like I only missed it by an exclamation point.
> 
> so...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Nah, you did fine. The misquoting comment was more about how it's been used throughout history by folk, in movies, and so forth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Nah, you did fine. The misquoting comment was more about how it's been used throughout history by folk, in movies, and so forth.




Bill Shakespeare and Piers Anthony being two of the culprits


----------



## Scott DeWar

from the IC thread: 







Shayuri said:


> (Psst...guys... *points at the shiny OOC forum*)




Kill joy.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> from the IC thread:
> 
> Kill joy.




What he said.  Nyahhhhhhh!


----------



## Scott DeWar

now ... where where we ...


----------



## Leif

Depends, DeWar.  If you're asking where were our 'geriatric fencing masters,' then we were somewhere in THIS vicinity:

Quoth Scott DeWar: "are you calling to cross swords canes? remember, I am older then you ... whippersnapper.  Draw your cane...."

And it was then my turn to "TAUNT YOU A SECOND TIME!"*  Whereupon, I wave my Geritol Bottle in front of your face.

* Qoth John Cleese in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, that reminds me *grabs bottle and takes a handful of vitamins* i for got to take mine today.

*throws bottle back at leif* have you taken yours yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, that reminds me *grabs bottle and takes a handful of vitamins* i for got to take mine today.

*throws bottle back at leif* have you taken yours yet?


----------



## Leif

The game seems to be warming up very nicely yesterday and today, IG.  Careful, though, you might burn Uulark at the stake!

I ask you:  Does Uulark look like the kind of man who is likely to brook any B.S. from some city magistrate??  (See my profile for pic.)


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> The game seems to be warming up very nicely yesterday and today, IG.  Careful, though, you might burn Uulark at the stake!




Mental note: Prepare stake.

You know, there is a prisoners carnival coming up.  Maybe there's a witch there ready to be roasted.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if Uulark takes her place. 


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Mental note: Prepare stake.
> 
> You know, there is a prisoners carnival coming up.  Maybe there's a witch there ready to be roasted.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if Uulark takes her place.
> 
> 
> -IG




GULP!


----------



## Shayuri

Unless it's Talashia.

...

Well no, probably she wouldn't mind either. >


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Mental note: Prepare stake.
> 
> You know, there is a prisoners carnival coming up.  Maybe there's a witch there ready to be roasted.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind if Uulark takes her place.
> 
> 
> -IG




maybe if he were to join her at the steak and keep her company! it could last some time if he were to cast resist energy (fire) on them both?!


----------



## Leif

Thanks, DeWar!  You're a BIG help! 

IG, If you're preparing 'steaks,'  I'll take mine big and rare!  (Just knock off the hooves and fur, and it'll be good to go!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

medium well with a cajun rub for me, baked potato butter chives, a glob of garlic butter on the steak. that hsould get me started.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I used to like my steaks well-done, but anymore, I don't really enjoy them if they don't MOOO when you bite 'em! 

I concur on the tater and fixins, though 

Help!  There's somethin' in my eyeeee! hehe


----------



## industrygothica

Too bad I had to leave my grill behind when we moved into this apartment..  you guys are making my hungry.

Oh well, I guess cajun-fried cleric will have to do.


-IG


----------



## Scotley

Mmm, mighty tasty with a little remoulade sauce on the side...


----------



## Leif

You Guys! 

whatEVERRRR


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cajun BBQ Cleric and elf pudding....hmmmm


----------



## Leif

FYI:  Cajuns don't know DIDDLY about BBQ, as you should know very well, Scotley, since you live in one of the premier BBQ capitals of the world.  (I would say THE premier BBQ capital, but someone from St. Louis, Texas, or somewhere else might be offended by that, and I certainly don't want to be the instigator of THE GREAT ENWORLD BBQ WAR.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

good thing i am from Los Angeles. I can plead ignoranceon the issue!


----------



## Scotley

Yep, IG originally said deep-fried, which Cajun's do have a handle on. BBQ not so much, at least in my experience.


----------



## industrygothica

Is there even such a thing as Cajun BBQ?  Sounds... interesting.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

well i have had bbq ribs with a cajun rum on it. that is about as close to cajun bbq as you can get i guess. my favorite cajhun thing is blackened sword fish. most excellant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Is there even such a thing as Cajun BBQ?  Sounds... interesting.
> -IG



BBQ crayfish!  Yum Yum!!


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok all, here it is...
> 
> I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.
> 
> What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.
> 
> Just wanted togive a heads up.
> 
> Scott DeWar




While I'm sorry to hear about the diabetes, I'm glad that you're not only getting better but having some cool stuff happen on the RL front. 

Good luck, both with getting caught up at work and the play front. I post as often as I can, but sometimes I only get a chance to hit once a day.


----------



## industrygothica

I only wish I could manage a once a day post...  lately it seems that even that is too much.

Needless to say, you'll be fine here.  I'll try to refrain from pulling you to pieces. 


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> I'll try to refrain from pulling you to pieces.
> 
> 
> -IG




some times i feel that i am pulled in every direction by clients in the rl world.  I am not too worried that someone will draw and quarter caerwyn...they would have talashia's furious, vengeful wrath for her sweet loving tender hearted brother to deal with afterwards. not a pretty picture in my mind.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> some times i feel that i am pulled in every direction by clients in the rl world.  I am not too worried that someone will draw and quarter caerwyn...they would have talashia's furious, vengeful wrath for her sweet loving tender hearted brother to deal with afterwards. not a pretty picture in my mind.




Clients?  Heh.. my _clients_ would most definitely pull me to pieces if they ever got the chance... they're all inmates!  Such is the life of someone in my position, eh?

Speaking of pulling people to pieces, if you've all not read the Salvatore books featuring Drizzt and Wulfgar, you absolutely must.  Those of you who have will obviously notice that I completely pilfered that scene from one of his books, but he does a much better job than I could ever hope to.  _Spine of the World_, I believe is the one in question.

So I wonder if Rogash will be forgetting about the man in the white plumed hat anymore?  He seems to have made an impression this time. 


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

guys, it is my guess that ht\\the poor fellow that just got drawn and quartered was doing much the sam as what we are doing, except that he stumbled upon the evil mechinations of white plume and the magister.

that is my theory.


----------



## Shayuri

There can be a heavy price for being inquisitive. As Rokelsh found out, it can cost you an arm and a leg. I expect he went to pieces when he discovered that.

He really needs to hold it together.

The magistrate really took him for a ride.

...

Yep.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> There can be a heavy price for being inquisitive. As Rokelsh found out, it can cost you an arm and a leg. I expect he went to pieces when he discovered that.
> 
> He really needs to hold it together.
> 
> The magistrate really took him for a ride.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yep.



Tsk, tsk, tsk, Sharyuri!  I think you need to give us all 4 "Hail Gygaxes" for that post!


----------



## Scott DeWar

actually i think he should be commended. Those were perfectly within proper joke decorum.

good form, lad. good form!


----------



## Scott DeWar

actually i think he should be commended. Those were perfectly within proper joke decorum.

good form, lad. good form!


----------



## Leif

OK, ok, just ONE Hail Gygax, for Gary's sake?


----------



## Scott DeWar

one, just one. for gary g.


----------



## Leif

One's all I get?? No more for Gary G?  *sigh*  Ok, I'll make do with that, I guess.

IG, I am unbelievably anxious to see what befalls our characters next!   Bring it on, Big Daddy DM!


----------



## Friadoc

Sorry, I'm more of a Gygaxian Taoist, my exaltation is through die rolls and looting my foes, instead of the verbalization of rote and ritual.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Sorry, I'm more of a Gygaxian Taoist, my exaltation is through die rolls and looting my foes, instead of the verbalization of rote and ritual.



Ahh, so, Grasshoppah.


----------



## Leif

Any of you that know Reveille, go here now!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> One's all I get?? No more for Gary G?  *sigh*  Ok, I'll make do with that, I guess.
> 
> IG, I am unbelievably anxious to see what befalls our characters next!   Bring it on, Big Daddy DM!




That makes two of us.  I told you I was making this up as we go along, didn't I?


----------



## Scott DeWar

will we be forking soon?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> will we be forking soon?




Yes.  When we determine a more definitive direction I'll create the new threads; this OOC thread is getting up there in posts as well, and we might as well conjure up a new Rogue's Gallery to purge old characters while we're at it.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> That makes two of us.  I told you I was making this up as we go along, didn't I?



I think you SAID as much, but I didn't believe you!! 

Still don't, either!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I think you SAID as much, but I didn't believe you!!
> 
> Still don't, either!




Heh.. you should.


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Heh.. you should.
> -IG



Ok, I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## Friadoc

You know, I think it's gonna be awhile before I find a Star Wars game on here. *chuckles* It's easier to find 3.5 games on here.


----------



## Shayuri

Ask and ye shall find.

Star Wars: Republic and Empire is now recruiting!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Ask and ye shall find.
> 
> Star Wars: Republic and Empire is now recruiting!




friadoc: hope you get a spot there!


----------



## Leif

How, exactly, is the Star Wars game set up, anyway?  Is it tied to the plots of the movies, or is it more like Traveller with decent rules?


----------



## Friadoc

Awesome. I was trying out for that campaign before, but I had a weird few days and the recruiting had closed. I would have applied for now, but I thought the recruiting in it was closed.

*grins*

Thanks, Shayuri!

Now to figure out what the group composition is and what'd I'd like to play, I should have myself done and done today. I hope. 

Thanks for the good luck, Scott D!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> How, exactly, is the Star Wars game set up, anyway?  Is it tied to the plots of the movies, or is it more like Traveller with decent rules?




Star Wars Saga Edition lets you play in any era, either in sync with the movies, or doing your own thing. It's very open ended, like Traveller, with the eras only mattering if you wish them to matter.

The Main  (official) Eras, thus far, are as follows: Old Republic, Clone Wars, Rise of the Empire, Rebellion, New Jedi Order, and Legacy.

There is so much open space in those eras, as well as between those eras, that you can avoid much of the movies, use them as flavor, or take part in them at your hearts desire.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Star Wars Saga Edition lets you play in any era, either in sync with the movies, or doing your own thing. It's very open ended, like Traveller, with the eras only mattering if you wish them to matter.
> 
> The Main  (official) Eras, thus far, are as follows: Old Republic, Clone Wars, Rise of the Empire, Rebellion, New Jedi Order, and Legacy.
> 
> There is so much open space in those eras, as well as between those eras, that you can avoid much of the movies, use them as flavor, or take part in them at your hearts desire.



Wow!!  That sounds really cool!  I've always wished for a good sf game.  The closest I've seen is Space Opera, and, while it was good, it was HORRIBLY complicated and unweildy (if you didn't have a graduate degree in physics or mathematics).  If this is a D20 offering, then I'd really like to get my hands on it.  Really, really, really!


----------



## Friadoc

It is most definitely a d20 offering, Leif. It's been out for almost two years now, in Star Wars Saga Edition form, and is a variant of d20, a good variant in my view, and one of the best Star Wars RPGs that I've ever played, be it d6 or d20.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> It is most definitely a d20 offering, Leif. It's been out for almost two years now, in Star Wars Saga Edition form, and is a variant of d20, a good variant in my view, and one of the best Star Wars RPGs that I've ever played, be it d6 or d20.



It sounds like something that I definitely need to check out, then.   You may have just made a new convert!


----------



## Friadoc

It is one of my favorite offerings, that's for sure, so a convert is a welcome thing. In addition to the books, there is an excellent site that offers things, too. Saga Edition.Org has some good tidbits.


----------



## Leif

I just went to ebay and bid on 4 SWRPG books.  One was what looked like the main, important book.  That auction doesn't end for a couple of days, so I've got plenty of time to lose it.  Two of the auctions end tomorrow, though.  Maybe I'll get lucky?


----------



## Friadoc

It's Star Wars Saga Edition, right?

They're very unique looking books, as they're all square, as opposed to the more traditional rectangle shape that we're use to.

Good luck on your auctions, though.


----------



## Leif

yeah, I know at least one of them was. haha  Sort of a square-looking black deal.  I'm not sure about the others.  Maybe, maybe not.  Guess I'll get 'em pretty cheap if not, huh?  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> yeah, I know at least one of them was. haha  Sort of a square-looking black deal.  I'm not sure about the others.  Maybe, maybe not.  Guess I'll get 'em pretty cheap if not, huh?  Thanks for the good wishes.




Yeah, the black book, square with Vader alone on the cover is the main book for Saga Edition. If you get books from the prior edition, they're awesome for a lot of additional information and only require a bit of conversion.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Yeah, the black book, square with Vader alone on the cover is the main book for Saga Edition. If you get books from the prior edition, they're awesome for a lot of additional information and only require a bit of conversion.



Yeah, that's the one!  Good to know I"m bidding on the right thing.  That auction does not end until Friday or Saturday.  The other three books are, well, I've already forgotten most of them, but one is some kind of Jedi Sourcebook thing?


----------



## Leif

Just to make 100% sure, Friadoc, here's a picture of the book that I'm bidding on:


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Just to make 100% sure, Friadoc, here's a picture of the book that I'm bidding on:




You're good to go, Leif. That's the Star Wars Saga Edition main book, literally all you need to play Star Wars with the new (best) ruleset. If you're lucky, it should still have the two-sided pull out map in it, with one side being a starfield (for space combat) and the other being a desert scene.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> You're good to go, Leif. That's the Star Wars Saga Edition main book, literally all you need to play Star Wars with the new (best) ruleset. If you're lucky, it should still have the two-sided pull out map in it, with one side being a starfield (for space combat) and the other being a desert scene.



COOLNESS!  I've been lucky with ebaying these things before, so that could be an indication that the map won't be there, but that's cool, too.  I doubt if I'll have much opportunity to play the game face-to-face, anyway.  I'm also bidding on:  Imperial Double Cross, Alien Encounters, (both of these are published by West End Games, so I wonder if that means that they're older?) and New Jedi Order Sourcebook.  (There's 1 hour and 4 minutes left in the auction for Imperial Double Cross, and unless something hits the fan, I may get it for 99 cents.)


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> COOLNESS!  I've been lucky with ebaying these things before, so that could be an indication that the map won't be there, but that's cool, too.  I doubt if I'll have much opportunity to play the game face-to-face, anyway.  I'm also bidding on:  Imperial Double Cross, Alien Encounters, (both of these are published by West End Games, so I wonder if that means that they're older?) and New Jedi Order Sourcebook.  (There's 1 hour and 4 minutes left in the auction for Imperial Double Cross, and unless something hits the fan, I may get it for 99 cents.)




The West End games are definitely older, as they're from the d6 era of Star Wars RPGs, but they're good books, too. The New Jedi Order sourcebook is quite likely to be from the Revised Edition of the Star Wars d20, which is the version just prior to the Saga Edition. Lots of good information, if you're looking to play in or run a game during the Yuzhan Vong invasion.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> The West End games are definitely older, as they're from the d6 era of Star Wars RPGs, but they're good books, too. The New Jedi Order sourcebook is quite likely to be from the Revised Edition of the Star Wars d20, which is the version just prior to the Saga Edition. Lots of good information, if you're looking to play in or run a game during the Yuzhan Vong invasion.




Yuzhan Vong?  That just _sounds_ nasty!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Yuzhan Vong?  That just _sounds_ nasty!




They were, are, in part, but it depends on personal opinion, too. See, they came around in the Novels, the New Jedi Order series, and had a lot of reaction from fans, good and bad.

*chuckles*


----------



## Scott DeWar

forgive me for interrupting this enlightening conversation, but what exactly are we waiting on in the game? And if you guys keep talking about nasty races, be careful you dont give IG ideas to throw at us, please. 

d and d rule 1: *Never* give the dm ideas.
and 
rule 2: *Never* give the dm an even break, because he won't give you one!  (Just kidding!)


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> forgive me for interrupting this enlightening conversation, but what exactly are we waiting on in the game? And if you guys keep talking about nasty races, be careful you dont give IG ideas to throw at us, please.
> 
> d and d rule 1: *Never* give the dm ideas.
> and
> rule 2: *Never* give the dm an even break, because he won't give you one!  (Just kidding!)




Hey Leif those Yuzhan Vong guys sound interesting. If they are d20 based then it shouldn't be too hard to convert them over for DnD use in some our games...


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey Leif those Yuzhan Vong guys sound interesting. If they are d20 based then it shouldn't be too hard to convert them over for DnD use in some our games...



Wellll, I managed to win everything that I was bidding on on ebay this time.  And I only had to abandon one auction and find another copy of the same book for sale in another auction!  And, naturally, one of the first things that occurred to me was that some of these wicked, nasty Star Wars villains could make excellent crooks to throw at our constables!  And I also got the d20 Superhero game, too ("Mutants and Something?"), so we can soup-up the monsters we already have!   (Make them MUTANT RAKSHASAS with gleaming, magic, razor-sharp blades that spring up from the back oftheir hands!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Hey Leif those Yuzhan Vong guys sound interesting. If they are d20 based then it shouldn't be too hard to convert them over for DnD use in some our games...




now scotley , didn't i just say ... ah never mind. You would likely ignore that too.



Leif said:


> Wellll, I managed to win everything that I was bidding on on ebay this time.  And I only had to abandon one auction and find another copy of the same book for sale in another auction!  And, naturally, one of the first things that occurred to me was that some of these wicked, nasty Star Wars villains could make excellent crooks to throw at our constables!  And I also got the d20 Superhero game, too ("Mutants and Something?"), so we can soup-up the monsters we already have!   (Make them MUTANT RAKSHASAS with gleaming, magic, razor-sharp blades that spring up from the back oftheir hands!)




At least you aren't thinking of what to do to us wizards .


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Wellll, I managed to win everything that I was bidding on on ebay this time.  And I only had to abandon one auction and find another copy of the same book for sale in another auction!  And, naturally, one of the first things that occurred to me was that some of these wicked, nasty Star Wars villains could make excellent crooks to throw at our constables!  And I also got the d20 Superhero game, too ("Mutants and Something?"), so we can soup-up the monsters we already have!   (Make them MUTANT RAKSHASAS with gleaming, magic, razor-sharp blades that spring up from the back oftheir hands!)




Mutants and Masterminds, by Green Ronin, is a darn fine game, be it 1st or 2nd Edition of the game and it was the part of the core inspiration for GR's True 20 RPG system.

Congratulations on the auctions.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Mutants and Masterminds, by Green Ronin, is a darn fine game, be it 1st or 2nd Edition of the game and it was the part of the core inspiration for GR's True 20 RPG system.
> 
> Congratulations on the auctions.



Thanks!  I was happy.  And I got Mutants and Masterminds and Star Wars and the World of Warcraft game from the same dude, so he said he would refund some of the excess shipping cost, which I thought was very considerate.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> now scotley , didn't i just say ... ah never mind. You would likely ignore that too.
> At least you aren't thinking of what to do to us wizards .



Don't worry, S.D.!  I've got LOTS of good, deadly stuff planned for my Wizards!

Help?  We don't NEED no steenking help!


----------



## Scotley

Hey Leif, I saw and interesting post you might be able to corroborate. Dude was lamenting the fact that 3.5 player's handbooks can't be had for much under $50 these days. Have you noticed very many for sale used? That's like double what you can get a 4.0 PH for new if you shop around.


----------



## Leif

No, I haven't even glanced at any 3.5 ph offerings.  Sorry, dude.  If what you say is accurate then that's a very disturbing trend indeed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Don't worry, S.D.!  I've got LOTS of good, deadly stuff planned for my Wizards!
> 
> Help?  We don't NEED no steenking help!



 great, just what i wanted to hear. It was nice having capizzio...keep his tomb stone simple.


----------



## Leif

I'll make a note of Capizzio's preference.  It'll be needed someday, oh, say in oh 75 or 80 more years.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I'll make a note of Capizzio's preference.  It'll be needed someday, oh, say in oh 75 or 80 more years.




That assumes of course that Tylara doesn't get fed up and kill him herself...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> That assumes of course that Tylara doesn't get fed up and kill him herself...



Wha?! What did he do _this_ time?!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> That assumes of course that Tylara doesn't get fed up and kill him herself...



New Campaign Rule:  Any PC that kills or causes to be killed any other PC shal immediately become liable for obtaining a _Raise Dead/Ressurrection_ spell for said victim.  Even if it's Capizzio and we're all really happier without his a**!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you know, we are in completely the wrong thread to be disscussing this. we are hijacking IG's thread. I sure hope he doesnt mind.

and by the way, what did poor lil ole capizzio do that has gotten the ire of you guys all stired up?


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> forgive me for interrupting this enlightening conversation, but what exactly are we waiting on in the game?




A damn good question.  You guys decide what you want to do, and I"ll get us there.  Seems like there are several options at this point, so there is definitely a decision to make.  I'm not going to railroad you all in any particular direction, at least not this time, so the choice is all yours.



Scott DeWar said:


> you know, we are in completely the wrong thread to be disscussing this. we are hijacking IG's thread. I sure hope he doesnt mind.
> 
> and by the way, what did poor lil ole capizzio do that has gotten the ire of you guys all stired up?




I don't mind, as long as we can still talk about this game as well.  At least I know that you guys are still active when you have conversations here.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> What did poor lil ole capizzio do that has gotten the ire of you guys all stired up?



Why, nothing, nothing at all.  We're just picking on you, DeWar, because we kinda like you. shhhhhhhhhhhhh!

(And because we know you can take it, unlike, say, me.  I'd be in tears if you guys did me this way!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh well that makes it all ok.

on a funny side note i have found some thing on google, but i am going to mention it in the wizard's thread instead of here.


----------



## Leif

I am intrigued to say the least!  To Whirtlestaff's we go, then!


----------



## industrygothica

So, while you're on your way to Whirtlestaff's, whatever palace of wonder that may be, have you decided to where you'll be o n your way in _this_ game? 



-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Alright, lets work this out.

We can:

1) Venture back below, fight chaos and find out what's going on down there.

2) Head back out onto the streets to stake out White Plume and see what he's up to.

----

I personally don't have a preference. Tal's got her familiar keeping an eye on Plume from the air, but he's staying far enough up that he won't be able to see or hear much other than where he is.

So, hopefully, later we'll get some info about his movements...but if we want to know who he's talking to and what he's saying, it'd be smart to actually follow him on the ground.

Otherwise there's still plenty of mystery down below to check out!

Anything else we can do that I'm missing?


----------



## Leif

I vote for doing _something_, anything to cause Mr. Plume to suffer at least a little.  Uulark may be a 'man of the cloth', but in White Plume's case that cloth is definitely a shroud.  Plus, Uulark is still quite scared of going back to the sewers where the chaos beasties lurk.

So, I guess a stake out is a logical place to start, but Uulark really craves more violence to White Plume than that.


----------



## jkason

I think Shai's more invested in the White Plumed guy due to his (possibly only circumstantial) connection to the previous quest givers Loddie and Vardi. But, as is usually the case, he's pretty easy to push in a different direction--Shai's definitely a pack animal, and he'll follow where everyone is going in most cases.

Personally, I think I'm more interested in the possibilties inherent in White Plume, in terms of intrigue and twistiness. And, like I think I implied IC, since White Plume and the magistrate are connected in some way to what Duran was doing in the sewers pre-chaos, figuring out their underground stuff is likely to re-intersect with the goo eventually, anyway.

That, or the sewers'll overflow with chaos beasts and we'll have to set fire to the town and flee into the night a la 'Salem's Lot. But that could be fun, too. Epic Failure Builds Character! 


Ummm... that's the long version of "I vote we follow the guy with the hat."


----------



## Friadoc

I'm still trying to work up Buurt's preferences, as he sort of jumped into the deep end of all of this, without a stake in much of it, at all, aside from helping folks out. While there was action abound, Buurt didn't have to think much about any of this, but the more and more he see's of how this town is and acts, the less he really cares about it's suffering. *chuckles*

Thus far, he's pretty much with the group and where they go and what they decide to do. It'd be nice to bleed White Plume, though, just because he's a jerk.

More to come, after I put up with some bureaucracy today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Caerwyn would like to know what white plume is up to, be a force of consternation to him and expose him as a murderous b d and see to the magister being lynched by the same mob he saught to 'entertain' with the publicised grusome murder., maybe have the same done to him as what he did to an innocent man.

I personally think that the room of gloom that was the pillars covered with rotting bodies is the work of the magister and whiteplume and that is wht the magister was afraid we had seen, but was relieved when all we mentioned was the chaos beasts


----------



## Leif

That's very possible.  Likely, even!  I wonder if there's a not too-difficult way that we could find out the identities of some of those in the 'Room of Gloom' so that we could try to learn if they had run afoul of the Magister or White Plume shortly before their untimely ends.

Maybe we could go back there and Uualrk can try Speak With Dead?  Do we know whether testimony from the dearly departed is admissible???


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang, your really are a lawyer!


----------



## Leif

Uh, yeah.  In the words of someone whose name I cannot remember right now, "Who would claim to be that who was not?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

that sounds like what bill shakesphere would say.


----------



## Leif

Maybe you're right.  But that's not where I heard it.  I heard it in some movie, or some tv show or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i was only specalatin'  couseler


----------



## Leif

OBJECTION!!  

CALLS FOR SPECULATION!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I retract my quotation


----------



## industrygothica

So someone get a move on, IC, and we'll get this thing back on the road again.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Thank gooness this is 3.5, not 4e!  Uulark is, therefore, not a "leader," and will wait for someone else to make the first move.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, lets see what sayari's shazi sez


----------



## Shayuri

We don't have wait for Shazi. Lets go find him.


----------



## Friadoc

By the way, even though I'm sure it's not needed, I just thought I'd let Shayuri know that OOCly I enjoy and get a blast out of the portrayal of Talashia, even if, ICly, Buurt thinks she's a cocky, egotistically bossy know-it-all that tests his reserve. 

*chuckles*


----------



## Scott DeWar

can you imagine what her brother thinksof her?


----------



## Shayuri

Heee

Thanks, Friadoc. That's good to hear. My goal is to be entertaining OOC, if something of a pain IC. 

Ideally, despite the attitude, she's useful enough to the group to make it worth putting up with her. (^_^)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Heee
> 
> Ideally, despite the attitude, she's useful enough to the group to make it worth putting up with her. (^_^)



 are you sure about that? har har! jsut kidding. Love the rp !


----------



## Shayuri

Heh, well, hopefully y'all would tell me if not. 

I do hope to develop Talashia to show that she has a softer side too...this just isn't the sort of time that she'd be showing it. And even at the best of times, she's mercurial and prone to strong emotions. That's just part of her nature.

Which reminds me, we really oughtta develop some background for Tal and Caerwyn. My off-the-cuff idea is that Caerwyn is older, but was very idealistic and driven. When he came of age, he ran off to join some revolutionary group (that probably failed in its aims ). As such the family regarded him as being sort of a flake and irresponsible. Talashia went to school (thus picking up the Educated feat) and learned the fundamentals of magic; enough to harness her innate potential. However she quickly realized that her magical potential was not scholarly and so set out on her own.

At some point then, they must have reunited, perhaps by happenstance.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Keep in mind nac mac feeglel had written in his history that he led a bandit campagn. that is why i have had him be so reluctant to enter the magister's office. I was actaully playing him as the bratty younger brother. May be we need to work on our story some?


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> By the way, even though I'm sure it's not needed, I just thought I'd let Shayuri know that OOCly I enjoy and get a blast out of the portrayal of Talashia, even if, ICly, Buurt thinks she's a cocky, egotistically bossy know-it-all that tests his reserve.
> 
> *chuckles*



And I feel the same, although I admit that sometimes, Shay is so convincing that I think that it's ME that he hates and not Uulark.


----------



## Shayuri

Scott, I was only vaguely aware of Nac's backstory...so yeah, I think it'd be cool to synchronize them a bit. And remember that Caerwyn's your character now. The backstory hasn't really been established in the game yet, so you can make changes if you wish.

Leif, I'm sorry if you've ever felt that Tal's ire went past the IC/OOC boundary. For my part it never has, and if I ever had some kind of OOC problem with you, I'd talk to you about it OOC...not take it out on you IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> Scott, I was only vaguely aware of Nac's backstory...so yeah, I think it'd be cool to synchronize them a bit. And remember that Caerwyn's your character now. The backstory hasn't really been established in the game yet, so you can make changes if you wish.




so ... where do you want to begin? i am no wher neare as skillfully verbose text wise as what I have seen you be. i defer to your outstanding skill in verse and story.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Leif, I'm sorry if you've ever felt that Tal's ire went past the IC/OOC boundary. For my part it never has, and if I ever had some kind of OOC problem with you, I'd talk to you about it OOC...not take it out on you IC.



No apology necessary!   If anything, any confusion that I experienced was my own fault for identifying too closely with my character, who is, after all, fictional.  But I am still relieved to hear that you don't have a problem with me.  

And S Dewar, I like Caerwyn much better when you're playing him.


----------



## industrygothica

I almost feel like there's a group hug in order...

Mr. DeWar, you are correct in that Shayuri is a gifted wordsmith.  Sometimes I wonder if the wrong person is not DMing this game. 


-IG


----------



## industrygothica

Those Left Behind, Chapter 3​


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri, Wordsmithing: ranks 50, ability mod: +20, Misc mod: +10, total: +80


----------



## Scotley

I'm up for a group hug. Hey IG don't sell yourself short. Wordsmithing is great and Shay is way gifted, but DMing is about a lot of other stuff too. Despite the ribbing I just gave my namesake over in the old thread this has been a fun game and keeping it going over the long haul is an extraordinary talent. You are doing a great job and I for one am very glad you are the DM here!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> . Hey IG don't sell yourself short. Wordsmithing is great and Shay is way gifted, but DMing is about a lot of other stuff too. Despite the ribbing I just gave my namesake over in the old thread this has been a fun game and keeping it going over the long haul is an extraordinary talent. You are doing a great job and I for one am very glad you are the DM here!




mega dittos to that


----------



## Friadoc

Gee, IG, Buurt and I didn't make the cut?



> Cast:
> Scotley as Rogash Ungart, dwarven fighter/rogue
> jkason as Shaimon Hu'u, human barbarian/druid
> Shayuri as Talashia Thingol, human sorcerer
> Leif as Uulark Simental, human cleric
> Scott DeWar as Caerwyn Thingol, human barbarian/paladin of freedom
> Dyspeer, Shaimon Hu'u's trusted wolf companion who has proven himself to be an invaluable part of the team
> Shazi, Talashia's perpetually annoyed mephit familiar




*grins*


----------



## Shayuri

Mew. I'm all embarrassed now. 

Thanks a lot, everyone.

However, I've no doubt whatsoever that IG is -the- best GM for this game. I've played enough games online now to know that inspiration to write flows to players from the GM. A weak game will not stir the creativity or effort required.

So as much as I appreciate the compliments on wordsmithery, please know that I give as much credit to IG and my fellow players, all of whom conspire regularly to get me off my duff and writing. 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:


> Gee, IG, Buurt and I didn't make the cut?





Didn't you get the memo?  Sheesh... now I'm going to have to shoot the messenger.

Seriously though, I'll get it fixed.  Sorry about that.


-IG


----------



## industrygothica

Multiquote is so yesterday.  Double-posting ROCKS!  Erm.....



Shayuri said:


> Mew. I'm all embarrassed now.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone.
> 
> However, I've no doubt whatsoever that IG is -the- best GM for this game. I've played enough games online now to know that inspiration to write flows to players from the GM. A weak game will not stir the creativity or effort required.
> 
> So as much as I appreciate the compliments on wordsmithery, please know that I give as much credit to IG and my fellow players, all of whom conspire regularly to get me off my duff and writing.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!




It's funny then, how inspiration inspires.  I see a good post from one of you, and it makes me want to put out a good post to match it.  I guess the same goes in reverse...

How many games around here have gone on for this long, anyway?  We've got to be reaching some sort of record by now, eh?


-IG


----------



## Leif

Don't look now, Scotley, but someone else is as wordy as I and needs a new forking OOC thread!


----------



## Scott DeWar

forking branches?

Ig, just how wong has this thread gone on? DT's last stand thread lasted for quite some time. I rank Dues Traveler au you as great pbp gm's. I haave seen gm's come and go as swift as a snowflake on a hot road over on mortality dot net on the daroln city thread that use to go  on ther, but even with all dm there were good story tellers, none have had the chutzpuh that you and very few others have. 

Leif's chattieness in the constable thread will count for this case just this once.


----------



## Mista Collins

industrygothica said:


> Those Left Behind, Chapter 3​





Chapter 3?!?!?!

OMG!!

Hiya folks! I just recently started stalking these boards again and though I would stop on by and say hello to all my former fellow adventurers and those who may have joined after I departed on my sabbatical. 

Not much has slowed down for me in RL, but I have found a little bit of time to come back and visit good ol' EnWorld a bit. How is the game going? Any major deaths? How'd the Friadoc thing turn out?


----------



## Scott DeWar

friadoc the monk is regretfully gone ...  forever. Friadoc the player is still with us though. I took over Nac Mac's caerwyn the barbarian, the overly protective elder brother of Talashia and we are seeking to seek revenge for a unjustly killed (drawn and quartered) character from the past.


----------



## Friadoc

Scott DeWar said:


> friadoc the monk is regretfully gone ...  forever. Friadoc the player is still with us though. I took over Nac Mac's caerwyn the barbarian, the overly protective elder brother of Talashia and we are seeking to seek revenge for a unjustly killed (drawn and quartered) character from the past.




Sadly, Friadoc the monk was consumed by chaos and regretfully, but needfully dealt with.

However, Buurt the Half-Orc Scout has joined our ranks.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> forking branches?
> 
> Ig, just how wong has this thread gone on? DT's last stand thread lasted for quite some time. I rank Dues Traveler au you as great pbp gm's. I haave seen gm's come and go as swift as a snowflake on a hot road over on mortality dot net on the daroln city thread that use to go  on ther, but even with all dm there were good story tellers, none have had the chutzpuh that you and very few others have.
> 
> Leif's chattieness in the constable thread will count for this case just this once.




The first post of "The Hive" was posted on 3 October 2006 (my birthday, oddly enough), two-and-a-half years ago.  I should probably put that link in the ToC, huh?  It's more than relevant, really.



Mista Collins said:


> Chapter 3?!?!?!
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> Hiya folks! I just recently started stalking these boards again and though I would stop on by and say hello to all my former fellow adventurers and those who may have joined after I departed on my sabbatical.
> 
> Not much has slowed down for me in RL, but I have found a little bit of time to come back and visit good ol' EnWorld a bit. How is the game going? Any major deaths? How'd the Friadoc thing turn out?




Welcome back, it's good to see you.  You know, Tanith's name has been brought up more than once since your departure...

How've you been?


----------



## Scott DeWar

is it recommended that we read it from the start? or would we get informatin that we shouldn't have?


----------



## industrygothica

It certainly wouldn't hurt to read it, but I don't know that it would help, either.  Up to you, I suppose.  I'll probably go back and give it a re-read myself.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> It certainly wouldn't hurt to read it, but I don't know that it would help, either.  Up to you, I suppose.  I'll probably go back and give it a re-read myself.
> 
> 
> -IG




I plan on reading it, at a later date, as I try to avoid too many metaplot elements of a game I'm playing in; I hate flubbing up on player knowledge.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> I plan on reading it, at a later date, as I try to avoid too many metaplot elements of a game I'm playing in; I hate flubbing up on player knowledge.



that is what i would be afraid i would goof up on


----------



## jkason

I'm late for the love-fest, but I concur with all of it. I've had a great time with this roller coaster. 



Friadoc said:


> I plan on reading it, at a later date, as I try to avoid too many metaplot elements of a game I'm playing in; I hate flubbing up on player knowledge.




Well, so far at least, the only elements from The Hive that have come into play are the folks from the hook: Vardi, Loddie, and Duran, and I don't think there's much more information there than what Shai shared with the party during his earlier self-pity session. Then again, for all I know IG's planning to bring back ... you know, I'm going to learn from history and not give anyone any ideas... 

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> I'm late for the love-fest, but I concur with all of it. I've had a great time with this roller coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so far at least, the only elements from The Hive that have come into play are the folks from the hook: Vardi, Loddie, and Duran, and I don't think there's much more information there than what Shai shared with the party during his earlier self-pity session. Then again, for all I know IG's planning to bring back ... you know, I'm going to learn from history and not give anyone any ideas...
> 
> jason




She was an interesting little dwarf/ant hybrid, wasn't she?  Oh, and those wicked little serums she had!


----------



## jkason

industrygothica said:


> She was an interesting little dwarf/ant hybrid, wasn't she?  Oh, and those wicked little serums she had!




D'oh!


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> She was an interesting little dwarf/ant hybrid, wasn't she?  Oh, and those wicked little serums she had!





jkason said:


> D'oh!



Nope!  Not gonna ask! hmmm, hmmm, hmmmm, I can't _HEAR_ you!!

How 'bout them Dodgers?


----------



## Scott DeWar

you hear nothink, you see nothink, you know nothink!!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you hear nothink, you see nothink, you know nothink!!!



What he said


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=for Shayuri] when i aasked for prestige classes that a monk/scorcerer would do good with, did you mention enlightened fist? and if so, did i turn it down for some dumb raqason? I looked at it recently and i must have been hit with a stoopid stick or somthin. that might be a good choice.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

As I recall I mentioned Enlightened Fist, in Complete Arcane...and I think you expressed interest and said you'd check it out. That was the last I heard of it.

Take a look at Ascetic Mage from Complete Adventurer too if you're going Monk/Sorceror.


----------



## Leif

According to the RG, Uulark, Rogash, and Shaimon Hu'u are all 7th CL and the rest of the party is 6th.  That can't be correct, can it?


----------



## Shayuri

We should all be 7th level, I believe. Maybe some folks haven't updated their sheets?


----------



## Leif

Whew!  Good.  I was hoping that was all it was.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shayuri said:


> As I recall I mentioned Enlightened Fist, in Complete Arcane...and I think you expressed interest and said you'd check it out. That was the last I heard of it.
> 
> Take a look at Ascetic Mage from Complete Adventurer too if you're going Monk/Sorceror.




got that feat at level 6! great feat! I understand that the benifits between the feat and the prc do not stack. it looks like the enlightened fist prc gives the same benifits as the ascetic mage feat, plus a few extras. need to think on this .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, if you click on my sblock in my sig you will see a link to caerwyn. that link will show my character sheet and he is at level 7 in that sheet.


----------



## Leif

Ahhh.  Ok.

[sblock=Capizzio]Now that's fine here, I would never presume to even _think_ of commenting on another DM's methods.  No.  Not.  Never.  

BUT......in the Whirltlestaff's RG, I _hope_ the copy of Capizzio posted there is accurate? 

j/k,  maybe [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*ahemj*

and just for the record, Capizzio is fully ready for his level 5 scruteney


----------



## Leif

I'm sure he is.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, if you click on my sblock in my sig you will see a link to caerwyn. that link will show my character sheet and he is at level 7 in that sheet.




Might want to update it in the RG thread, as that's the one I'll be going by when I'm rolling the dice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i thought my link goes to the rg thread. could you test it please? it works on both computers i am know to use.


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> i thought my link goes to the rg thread. could you test it please? it works on both computers i am know to use.




It does.  Apparently I just misunderstood something.


-IG


----------



## industrygothica

I suddenly find myself interested in playing a 4e game.  _Playing_, not DMing.

Let me know if you see any recruitment threads, please?

Thanks.


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I suddenly find myself interested in playing a 4e game.  _Playing_, not DMing.
> Let me know if you see any recruitment threads, please?
> Thanks.
> -IG



Well, IG, I wish that I had known this sooner!  I just wrapped-up recruiting for my new 4E game.  We're kinda full-up at the moment, but if you can't find anything else and are interested, we might can work you in a bit later?  What do my players think, Scotley?


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> I suddenly find myself interested in playing a 4e game.  _Playing_, not DMing.
> 
> Let me know if you see any recruitment threads, please?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -IG




Hmmm, I might be interested in running one. *grins* I run one on every other Sunday, in Ashland, and I wouldn't mind some more 4e DM. Let me give it some solid thought, but I think I'd be interested, I just have to figure out if I wanna use a setting that's published or make my own.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Well, IG, I wish that I had known this sooner!  I just wrapped-up recruiting for my new 4E game.  We're kinda full-up at the moment, but if you can't find anything else and are interested, we might can work you in a bit later?  What do my players think, Scotley?




No need to create a spot for me or anything... but if one should open up or something, give me a shout.



Friadoc said:


> Hmmm, I might be interested in running one. *grins* I run one on every other Sunday, in Ashland, and I wouldn't mind some more 4e DM. Let me give it some solid thought, but I think I'd be interested, I just have to figure out if I wanna use a setting that's published or make my own.




That'd be most excellent.  Want a setting?  I've got just the thing for you.  It's a work in progress by a lot of people with boatloads of talent.  I'm sure your input would be welcome.


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> No need to create a spot for me or anything... but if one should open up or something, give me a shout.



Will do, Chief!  I'd be honored to DM for you.


----------



## Scotley

I'm sure Basher7 would welcome some company. The more the merrier.


----------



## Leif

*4E, the thread is called "Leif's First 4E Game," or something like that*

Offhand, I'm not even positive how many we have now, what with one dropping by the wayside and Walking Dad joining.  Hmmm, minus one plus one, the math somehow eludes me.....   I think we have six, don't we, Scotley?  You're almost to the town of Winterhaven.  IG, if you're still interested, maybe they could pick up a new companion there?  But they're right in the middle of a combat now, and I suspect that it will take some time to complete the fight.  But, after that, Winterhaven is pretty much the next stop.


----------



## industrygothica

Let me know when.  If I haven't found anything, and Friadoc hasn't decided by then...

Now that I think about it, I might be scared to play in a game that Friadoc DM's, after I killed his namesake and all...


----------



## Leif

Ok, I'll let you know.  In the meantime here are the links to the game.  Please post a proposed character to the OOC thread, so you'll have him all set to go when the time is right.  I"ll let you know when it's time to get him/her into the RG. 

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/251310-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-ic-1-full.html
OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/249276-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-full-ooc-1-a.html
RG thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/248019-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-rg-closed.html

I have marked the game as closed, but I'll make an exception in your case.   Character generation stuff is in the first RG post.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Ok, I'll let you know.  In the meantime here are the links to the game.  Please post a proposed character to the OOC thread, so you'll have him all set to go when the time is right.  I"ll let you know when it's time to get him/her into the RG.
> 
> IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/251310-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-ic-1-full.html
> OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/249276-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-full-ooc-1-a.html
> RG thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/248019-leifs-1st-d-d-4th-edition-game-rg-closed.html
> 
> I have marked the game as closed, but I'll make an exception in your case.   Character generation stuff is in the first RG post.




I'll start looking over concepts, but I'll wait a bit to post anything; don't wanna jump the gun or anything.  And Friadoc still has to make up his mind yet.  Hell, maybe I'll join both. 


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I'll start looking over concepts, but I'll wait a bit to post anything; don't wanna jump the gun or anything.  And Friadoc still has to make up his mind yet.  Hell, maybe I'll join both.
> -IG



I'm sure you're up to both!  Heck, I'm more sure of that than I am of my own 4E DMing skills, and, thankfully, I have had few complaints so far, and those that I have had have come from quarters that are perpetual discontents about such things.


----------



## Friadoc

It's going to take me a bit of time to get the campaigned outlined, but I am going to run a 4e campaign, using my own homebrew world (which I use on my Sunday game, too) in a region known as the Dalshan Vale.

Anyhow, I'll share more to come, ASAP, give you some insight before I throw the "general" recruit thread up.

It's actual a homebrew that I created specifically for 4e, as I might self-publish it, once I've enough of it done. It's a region roughly the size of the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I'm sure you're up to both!  Heck, I'm more sure of that than I am of my own 4E DMing skills, and, thankfully, I have had few complaints so far, and those that I have had have come from quarters that are perpetual discontents about such things.






Friadoc said:


> It's going to take me a bit of time to get the campaigned outlined, but I am going to run a 4e campaign, using my own homebrew world (which I use on my Sunday game, too) in a region known as the Dalshan Vale.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll share more to come, ASAP, give you some insight before I throw the "general" recruit thread up.
> 
> It's actual a homebrew that I created specifically for 4e, as I might self-publish it, once I've enough of it done. It's a region roughly the size of the Pacific Northwest.




Great!  Thinking of rehashing a couple of my old 3.5 characters to see how they look in 4e.  So far I'm considering Willow, and elven druid with a bit a dark side (originally made for Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft) and my first pbp character ever Korik, a dual hammer-wielding half-orc ranger, though he doesn't look nearly as nice without his dog Grim.  And then maybe something new entirely..

Thanks guys!  Let me know when you're ready, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> It's going to take me a bit of time to get the campaigned outlined, but I am going to run a 4e campaign, using my own homebrew world (which I use on my Sunday game, too) in a region known as the Dalshan Vale.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll share more to come, ASAP, give you some insight before I throw the "general" recruit thread up.
> 
> It's actual a homebrew that I created specifically for 4e, as I might self-publish it, once I've enough of it done. It's a region roughly the size of the Pacific Northwest.



Hey, Friadoc, I know I probably don't rate the attention that you're lavinshin on IG, but I'd sure be interested in your Dalshan Vale 4E game, too!   (If you could pencil me in  before you throw the doors wide open, I'd surely appeciate it!)


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Great!  Thinking of rehashing a couple of my old 3.5 characters to see how they look in 4e.  So far I'm considering Willow, and elven druid with a bit a dark side (originally made for Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft) and my first pbp character ever Korik, a dual hammer-wielding half-orc ranger, though he doesn't look nearly as nice without his dog Grim.  And then maybe something new entirely..
> 
> Thanks guys!  Let me know when you're ready, I'm not going anywhere.



Heck, why can't Grim come along and play, too?!  After all, 'in for a penny, in for a pound,' right?  I hate to see a neglected poocie!

And I'll be sure and let you know when I'm almost ready for you.


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Hey, Friadoc, I know I probably don't rate the attention that you're lavinshin on IG, but I'd sure be interested in your Dalshan Vale 4E game, too!   (If you could pencil me in  before you throw the doors wide open, I'd surely appeciate it!)




Sure thing; honestly, I'd be okay filling the 5 slots for the campaign with folk I already know from other campaigns. Not to sound like a jerk, but I'm an acquired taste and, thus, it's easier for me to game with folks I already know.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Sure thing; honestly, I'd be okay filling the 5 slots for the campaign with folk I already know from other campaigns. Not to sound like a jerk, but I'm an acquired taste and, thus, it's easier for me to game with folks I already know.



I feel the same way.  I tried to add an unknown player to this latest 4E game of mine.  I really didn't want to, but he/she started begging unashamedly, so I relented.  Then, after he/she put a character in the RG, he/she never posted again.  So I'm right on the absolute freakin' verge of being ten times more of a hardass than you are!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> I feel the same way.  I tried to add an unknown player to this latest 4E game of mine.  I really didn't want to, but he/she started begging unashamedly, so I relented.  Then, after he/she put a character in the RG, he/she never posted again.  So I'm right on the absolute freakin' verge of being ten times more of a hardass than you are!




It's not that bad, when you think about it, as it is a simple exercise of Freedom of Association, since we're allowed to hang out with whom we wish to and not be forced to hang out with anyone. After all, role-playing games are a very social thing, thus most folk enjoy gaming with people that they like to be around. If you're forced or guilted into letting someone in, whom you normally wouldn't have, it can sometimes cause all sorts of weird issues, including the dropout effect.

I might post slow, sometimes even weird things, but I tend to be a fairly gregarious guy who is only mostly a jerk.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, at the loss of a cirtain monk to a cirtain chaos beaast, you were not a jerk about that at all. quite the gentleman, if i may say.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> It's not that bad, when you think about it, as it is a simple exercise of Freedom of Association, since we're allowed to hang out with whom we wish to and not be forced to hang out with anyone. After all, role-playing games are a very social thing, thus most folk enjoy gaming with people that they like to be around. If you're forced or guilted into letting someone in, whom you normally wouldn't have, it can sometimes cause all sorts of weird issues, including the dropout effect.
> 
> I might post slow, sometimes even weird things, but I tend to be a fairly gregarious guy who is only mostly a jerk.



Since he/she was the one who was asking to join the game, though, I thought, and still think that it was in extremely bad taste to not even make a single IC post after I let him/her into the game.  Maybe it was partially my fault, like you say.  But your shifter will live much longer if you stop saying those things! 

BTW, I concur with the "mostly a jerk" assessment!   See? We're just alike!


----------



## jkason

You know, I haven't even glanced at 4e. Is it easy to pick up, and does it have an SRD like 3.x, or would I actually have to buy a book to learn it? 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> You know, I haven't even glanced at 4e. Is it easy to pick up, and does it have an SRD like 3.x, or would I actually have to buy a book to learn it?
> jason



If you have a dndinsider account (with a paid subscription), I think you can access the books online.  It's not THAT easy to pick up, but it's easier than when I had to transition from 1E AD&D to 3.5E.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> You know, I haven't even glanced at 4e. Is it easy to pick up, and does it have an SRD like 3.x, or would I actually have to buy a book to learn it?
> 
> jason




You'll need to buy they book.  To be honest, I'm rather fond of the system, except the being confined to a map part... still looking for a way out of that one.

Regardless, it's a solid system.  You should check it out.


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> ... except the being confined to a map part... still looking for a way out of that one.Regardless, it's a solid system.  You should check it out.



"Confined to a map?  What do you mean by that, IG?  Have I totally missed something important, or are you just talking about the way distances, ranges, and other measurements are given in "squares?"  (That's only a minor impediment to my usual imaginings, just requiring a quick multiplication by 5 of the number of squares stated.)


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> "Confined to a map?  What do you mean by that, IG?  Have I totally missed something important, or are you just talking about the way distances, ranges, and other measurements are given in "squares?"  (That's only a minor impediment to my usual imaginings, just requiring a quick multiplication by 5 of the number of squares stated.)




It's only a guess, but I think he means how you pretty much need to play D&D with a battle map, due to how map specific most the actions and powers tend to be. While you can wing it without one, or fudge it with a dry erase board, it's obviously part of the deep design to us a mat and minis.

It's never been an issue for me, as I've always used a map, mat, or surface, but it can be an issue in other venues and folk. I'm still working out how to use it for my game, but it's all good.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> It's only a guess, but I think he means how you pretty much need to play D&D with a battle map, due to how map specific most the actions and powers tend to be. While you can wing it without one, or fudge it with a dry erase board, it's obviously part of the deep design to us a mat and minis.
> 
> It's never been an issue for me, as I've always used a map, mat, or surface, but it can be an issue in other venues and folk. I'm still working out how to use it for my game, but it's all good.



Ok, that's kinda what I thought.  I'm at the other end of the spectrum: I can count on both hands the number of times I've used minis.  (We did routinely use some kind of dry-erase diagram as a visual aid, though.  But when we did the dry erase thing, it was almost always without a grid on the board, so "squares" was not a useful term to help us.  And we didn't break out the rulers and plot out exact spell dimensions, either.  It was all done using the fly-by-the-seat-of-your-britches method, and it worked quite well, thanks.)  Even in my present 4E game with the pervasiveness of "squares" and all that garbage, I'm still doing everything 'old school,' too.  Because that's how I DM, it's what I'm comfortable doing, and, frankly, I just don't want to spend the extra time to do it another way.


----------



## industrygothica

That's pretty much what I meant.  While it's not an issue with face-to-face games, I've yet to figure out a way to "wing it" with pbp games, which is currently about 100% of my gaming activity.  Constantly updating a map and then saving and uploading the current version is a bit tedious; I can't wait to get involved in a few more 4e games so that I can pick up on a few DM tricks to make it less so, and then I'll hopefully be able to run a more productive 4e game without suffering the burnout from constantly keeping up with that garbage.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> That's pretty much what I meant.  While it's not an issue with face-to-face games, I've yet to figure out a way to "wing it" with pbp games, which is currently about 100% of my gaming activity.  Constantly updating a map and then saving and uploading the current version is a bit tedious; I can't wait to get involved in a few more 4e games so that I can pick up on a few DM tricks to make it less so, and then I'll hopefully be able to run a more productive 4e game without suffering the burnout from constantly keeping up with that garbage.
> 
> 
> -IG




Most the 4e DMs I've seen, on-line, seem to be using low-grade maps using Excel. It's not too hard, just odd. Basically, throw some coordinates on the map and do it like playing chess, remotely.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, excel maps are pretty easy to do. They aren't pretty, but they can be updated pretty fast and converted over to .jpgs easily if needed.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> That's pretty much what I meant.  While it's not an issue with face-to-face games, I've yet to figure out a way to "wing it" with pbp games, which is currently about 100% of my gaming activity.  Constantly updating a map and then saving and uploading the current version is a bit tedious; I can't wait to get involved in a few more 4e games so that I can pick up on a few DM tricks to make it less so, and then I'll hopefully be able to run a more productive 4e game without suffering the burnout from constantly keeping up with that garbage.
> -IG





Friadoc said:


> Most the 4e DMs I've seen, on-line, seem to be using low-grade maps using Excel. It's not too hard, just odd. Basically, throw some coordinates on the map and do it like playing chess, remotely.





Scotley said:


> Yeah, excel maps are pretty easy to do. They aren't pretty, but they can be updated pretty fast and converted over to .jpgs easily if needed.



Yeah, for PBP games, I use an Excel map, that Scotley turned me onto, but I do try to update the map every round.  I try to just keep the most current map in the thread, but I have them all on my computer.  Actually, I often forget to remove the old maps from the ENWorld thread, too.


----------



## industrygothica

I don't mind making maps.  I'm actually quite fond of mapmaking, if you've followed any of my cartographer's guild links.  What's tedious is the incessant updating and reposting of them.  Just yucky.

Have you guys ever used MapTool?  That's what I use when I do post a map.  It seems like, after the initial map creation, at least, that it'd be tons easier than excel, just because it's a drag and drop thing--and it keeps the stats for you, if you're so inclined to use the feature.  Just a thought.

On another note: Just for kicks, I'm considering taking the best parts of this adventure and converting them to 4e (meaning I'll have to come up with a chaos beast), then trimming down the story a bit and shipping it off to WotC for a shot at landing in an issue of Dungeon.  What do you think?  What would you consider the best parts, the most memorable encounters and such?  What story elements should be included or nixed?


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

i'll have to read the whole thing to get a full idea, but just off the top of my head would be the druid tree walnuts. that has great potential!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> i'll have to read the whole thing to get a full idea, but just off the top of my head would be the druid tree walnuts. that has great potential!




The dryad walnuts have excellent potential.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to use them for publication, as they came from the original "The Hive" adventure, which was an adventure published in Dungeon Magazine a couple of years ago.  It was that game, along with the dryad walnuts, that I used as the catalyst for TLB.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> The dryad walnuts have excellent potential.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to use them for publication, as they came from the original "The Hive" adventure, which was an adventure published in Dungeon Magazine a couple of years ago.  It was that game, along with the dryad walnuts, that I used as the catalyst for TLB.



If you had a way to contact that other author (think Dungeon would forward a letter to him?), maybe you could get him to give you permission to do a work based on his original story?  I know that there's been plenty of original material in your game since then.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Have you guys ever used MapTool?  That's what I use when I do post a map.  It seems like, after the initial map creation, at least, that it'd be tons easier than excel, just because it's a drag and drop thing--and it keeps the stats for you, if you're so inclined to use the feature.  Just a thought.



You do have some of the best maps around, IG.  There's no doubt about that.  But, really, by playing around with Excel, I've learned how to pretty much draw anything I want, and there's plenty of space at the borders for notes of all sorts, too.  And, as Scotley has observed, Excel is a progran that comes on most, if not all computers, so it's not like people need special new software to see the maps.  That being said, I have toyed with the idea of getting Campaign Cartographer a few times, but I've not done it for some reason.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> If you had a way to contact that other author (think Dungeon would forward a letter to him?), maybe you could get him to give you permission to do a work based on his original story?  I know that there's been plenty of original material in your game since then.




I think everything else is original, honestly.  I believe the dryad walnuts are the only element I kept.  All the locations and characters (white-plume, Loddie, and his daughter, et al) are all original elements that I put into The Hive anyway, just to kickstart things there.



Leif said:


> You do have some of the best maps around, IG.  There's no doubt about that.  But, really, by playing around with Excel, I've learned how to pretty much draw anything I want, and there's plenty of space at the borders for notes of all sorts, too.  And, as Scotley has observed, Excel is a progran that comes on most, if not all computers, so it's not like people need special new software to see the maps.  That being said, I have toyed with the idea of getting Campaign Cartographer a few times, but I've not done it for some reason.




I'm sure they're not even close to the best, but thanks.  I've seen some amazing work with Campaign Cartographer for sure, but also some less-than-stellar pieces, if you know what I mean.  I understand that there's a fairly steep learning curve there, but once you hurdle it, you're in the clear.  Dungeonforge is freeware, if you want to check that one out.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I'm sure they're not even close to the best, but thanks.  I've seen some amazing work with Campaign Cartographer for sure, but also some less-than-stellar pieces, if you know what I mean.  I understand that there's a fairly steep learning curve there, but once you hurdle it, you're in the clear.  Dungeonforge is freeware, if you want to check that one out.



"Dungeonforge"??  Freeware??  Is that what you use??    Scotley?  Are you getting this down?  I think we need to check this out for that little 'thing' we were talking about.....


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> "Dungeonforge"??  Freeware??  Is that what you use??    Scotley?  Are you getting this down?  I think we need to check this out for that little 'thing' we were talking about.....




No.  I use Photoshop to create all my maps, and then MapTools to manipulate the tokens and other data.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> No.  I use Photoshop to create all my maps, and then MapTools to manipulate the tokens and other data.



Wow, sounds like too much work.  That's the great thing about Excel -- once you get the columns and rows adjusted so that you've got a basic sheet of graph paper, you just start drawing like you have a graph pad and a pen.   (Except that you can also add cool colors and dingbats and stuff.)


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Wow, sounds like too much work.




Yeah, that's kind of what I was bitching about.


----------



## Leif

You're definitely entitled.  Just don't bitch to ME, 'cause, frankly, I don't wanna hear it.   I hear that spouses are supposedly good for that sot of thing, but I've never had one of those for long enough to feel comfortable trying that out, personally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

did somebody say : *FREE* ? to the goggle mobile scinflint man!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> did somebody say : *FREE* ? to the goggle mobile scinflint man!



Do I hear someone salivating about Dungeonforge???


----------



## Scott DeWar

*slobber slobber slurp* what are you talking about?


----------



## industrygothica

Did I mention that I finally got a ddi account and the full version of the character builder?  Man, I love that thing; almost worth price of a subscription alone.  I was also pleasantly surprised to find that I could download all the _back issues_ of Dragon and Dungeon magazines, especially after I KNOW I read somewhere that back issues were only going to be available for a separate fee.

All in all, so far, I'm completely happy with the account, even though the gaming table isn't out yet--not sure if they've scrapped that idea or not, yet.

So, for what it's worth, I managed to get Korik, the half-orc ranger I was telling you about, converted to a first level 4e character.  I'm pretty happy with the result, and I managed to give him two weapons and an animal companion and make it legal.  Really happy about that.  Just got to play him now. 


-IG


----------



## Leif

I'm still fairly resistant do ddi at the moment.  I feel like Wizards is already getting more than their fair share of my paycheck.  Exactly how much does it cost, anyway?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I'm still fairly resistant do ddi at the moment.  I feel like Wizards is already getting more than their fair share of my paycheck.  Exactly how much does it cost, anyway?




It was $60 for a year.  They have 6 month and monthly pricing plans too, but the 12 month plan is by far the best.

I don't purchase a lot of the books--only the three core books and PH2 so far, so I'm comfortable justifying the expenditure.  Or rather, my wife is.  In her words, "It's still cheaper than going to the bar every weekend."  Which I wouldn't do anyway, but I'm not arguing.   I'd rather bring the beer to the gaming table!  

Of course, I'd have to have a RL group for that... 


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> It was $60 for a year.  They have 6 month and monthly pricing plans too, but the 12 month plan is by far the best.  I don't purchase a lot of the books--only the three core books and PH2 so far, so I'm comfortable justifying the expenditure.  Or rather, my wife is.  In her words, "It's still cheaper than going to the bar every weekend."  Which I wouldn't do anyway, but I'm not arguing.   I'd rather bring the beer to the gaming table!    Of course, I'd have to have a RL group for that...



$60 is quite the little chunk, isn't it?  Another year or two and that'll be teh price of a ph!

Yeah, ddi seemed pretty cool when I _thought_ I had a full membership for free.  Hmm, I dunno.  Maybe someday.

RL group?  They have those, this side of heaven?


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: rl group...yes! i am in one here! mua ha ha ha ha!

as for the price he paid, Leif, it might be worthy to note that he can down load all back issues of dungeon and dragon and i think he said he has acces to the books as well...if i recall correctly.


----------



## Leif

Oh, no!  Another shill for Wizards!  They're everywhere!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> re: rl group...yes! i am in one here! mua ha ha ha ha!
> 
> as for the price he paid, Leif, it might be worthy to note that he can down load all back issues of dungeon and dragon and i think he said he has acces to the books as well...if i recall correctly.




Not access to the book per se, but access to the player material inside them via the character builder.  To be honest, that's the whole reason I wanted the subscription; that I can pump out a character of any level in less than 30 minutes and know without certainty that it's complete and legal, because it'll tell you "your character is complete and legal," and that I can do it for an entire year, is totally worth it to me.  And the power cards attached to the character sheet are a real boon as well since it gives you all the attack and damage bonuses right on it, along with the rules text from the books, so you don't have to go looking it up again.

Maybe I sound like a shill--but you should hear what I would sound like had I paid my $60 and _not_ been pleased with the product...


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Not access to the book per se, but access to the player material inside them via the character builder.  To be honest, that's the whole reason I wanted the subscription; that I can pump out a character of any level in less than 30 minutes and know *without certainty* that it's complete and legal, because it'll tell you "your character is complete and legal," and that I can do it for an entire year, is totally worth it to me.  And the power cards attached to the character sheet are a real boon as well since it gives you all the attack and damage bonuses right on it, along with the rules text from the books, so you don't have to go looking it up again.
> Maybe I sound like a shill--but you should hear what I would sound like had I paid my $60 and _not_ been pleased with the product...
> -IG



"Without Certainty", eh?  That's worth the price alone!


----------



## jkason

Okay, apologies: I just moved, and my internet is not cooperating (seriously, Comcast, how can your setup program tell me the modem isn't connected correctly when I got the program by _downloading it through the cable modem connection?_ Argh!), and I'm not having as much time at work to sneak in posts the last few days (catching up from taking time off for the move). I'm trying to catch up, but feel free to NPC Shai and Dyspeer however you see fit if you're waiting on me, and hopefully tonight's call to tech support will be fruitful.

jason


----------



## Leif

IG, can I please take over Dyspeer for just a minute?  Oh, plllleeeeeaaase?  Just long enough to have him hike on Rogash's leg?


----------



## Friadoc

I just hope the DDI finishes up and delivers on what they previous offered, i.e. the virtual tabletop and digital minis....but, considering all the information that you get, in theory, you could easily just buy the DDI yearly, instead of the printed books, yet get all the information from the printed books.

It wouldn't surprise me if that was part of their intention, as it would turn their product chain into a lot more pure profit. But, I still hope that they plan on producing and selling a number of print copies, too, since...well, we all like having printed books, too.


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> Okay, apologies: I just moved, and my internet is not cooperating (seriously, Comcast, how can your setup program tell me the modem isn't connected correctly when I got the program by _downloading it through the cable modem connection?_ Argh!), and I'm not having as much time at work to sneak in posts the last few days (catching up from taking time off for the move). I'm trying to catch up, but feel free to NPC Shai and Dyspeer however you see fit if you're waiting on me, and hopefully tonight's call to tech support will be fruitful.
> 
> jason




Good luck with that!  One would think that, as popular and as important as the internet seems to be with most people and companies, they'd have the installation of such down to a science.  So why is it that every time one has a go at a new install, we're suddenly back in 1995?



Friadoc said:


> I just hope the DDI finishes up and delivers on what they previous offered, i.e. the virtual tabletop and digital minis....but, considering all the information that you get, in theory, you could easily just buy the DDI yearly, instead of the printed books, yet get all the information from the printed books.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if that was part of their intention, as it would turn their product chain into a lot more pure profit. But, I still hope that they plan on producing and selling a number of print copies, too, since...well, we all like having printed books, too.




I think there is still a lot of information that you can only get from the books, mostly DM stuff.  All the ddi stuff really seems to be geared towards players.  Sadly, I've always enjoyed the DM material more.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> I think there is still a lot of information that you can only get from the books, mostly DM stuff.  All the ddi stuff really seems to be geared towards players.  Sadly, I've always enjoyed the DM material more.
> 
> 
> -IG




Well, between the encounter builder and the compendium, I almost never crack open my DM'ing books at a game or, very rarely, during encounter building. The DDI has made my running a game a thousand times easier, with respect to building encounters, helping with cadence of the adventure, and so forth.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> But, I still hope that they plan on producing and selling a number of print copies, too, since...well, we all like having printed books, too.



Yeah, MOST of us do.  But there are the occasional strange birds (Scotley) whose vast  libraries are almost all digital, RPG-related and otherwise.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Yeah, MOST of us do.  But there are the occasional strange birds (Scotley) whose vast  libraries are almost all digital, RPG-related and otherwise.




I can't help but think that there are more than one of us with a goodly-sized digital library, but there's always something to be said about being able to hold the book in your hand.


----------



## industrygothica

*Re: IC*

It's not even necessarily Uulark's turn - none of the other group have responded yet either.  I Just need more to go on before I can update.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> It's not even necessarily Uulark's turn - none of the other group have responded yet either.  I Just need more to go on before I can update.
> 
> 
> -IG




Sorry for my lack of response, I was planning on a pose, but my brain got derailed and, for some odd reason, I though you were focusing on one group, first, and then the other. But, upon second look, I see that is a wrong-minded thought.


----------



## industrygothica

Friadoc said:


> Sorry for my lack of response, I was planning on a pose, but my brain got derailed and, for some odd reason, I though you were focusing on one group, first, and then the other. But, upon second look, I see that is a wrong-minded thought.




Nah, I think I can handle both groups at once.  I'll be sure to let you know if it becomes an issue, though.  Count on that. 


-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Just been really busy lately. Volunteering and getting ready to get some new staff. Lots of coverage.

I'll get caught up tonight and tomorrow though.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Just been really busy lately. Volunteering and getting ready to get some new staff. Lots of coverage.
> 
> I'll get caught up tonight and tomorrow though.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.




Yes, somebody should slap the guy that ruled that real life takes priority over the fantasy one.  What was he thinking?!

It's all good.. I think we've all established that none of us are going anywhere.



-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> I can't help but think that there are more than one of us with a goodly-sized digital library, but there's always something to be said about being able to hold the book in your hand.




I do have a fair amount to tell the truth, but I got practically all, if not absolutely all, of my digital D&D library from Scotley. 



Shayuri said:


> Just been really busy lately. Volunteering and getting ready to get some new staff. Lots of coverage.
> 
> I'll get caught up tonight and tomorrow though.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.



No worries!  Do what you need to do.


----------



## industrygothica

Update is up, though it's not much.  We'll call it tension-building.

Or something...


-IG


----------



## Leif

I call it Lassie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Yes, somebody should slap the guy that ruled that real life takes priority over the fantasy one.  What was he thinking?!
> 
> It's all good.. I think we've all established that none of us are going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> -IG




oops, sorry. that would be me. sorry...really sorry. sorry about that.....


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> oops, sorry. that would be me. sorry...really sorry. sorry about that.....




[Drawing back my good left arm] KA-POW!

will that suffice IG?


----------



## Scott DeWar

wait, shouldn't there be an inititive first?


----------



## Leif

No, if you'll look at the sidebar relating to this sort of thing, I think you'll find an obscure and little-used rule granting automatic initiaive to blows administered to players at the direction of the DM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and let me guess, it also says they automaticly hit? ... wait, found it. it says they always miss. ah. no worrys


----------



## Leif

You must be looking in the wrong place.  Actually, they are +8 to hit, but only deal non-lethal, embarrassment damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh. embarresment damage. that is very not good.


----------



## jkason

On the subject of Alphas: oh, I totally agree tha Talashia's taken on that role in the party. I was experimenting with trying to get across Dyspeer's POV, and the Alpha stuff was me trying to figure out how an Animal Companion might perceive his or her bond with a druid. I thought a wolf wouldn't think in terms of 'friends' or 'companions,' but in pack terms. 

Given that, mechanically, AC bonding shakes out to a bonus for the human to handle the animal, I thought maybe, however else the "human pack" behaves, from Dyspeer's point of view, The Alpha will always be Shai due to their extra-normal druidic bonding.

Yes, some days I think about this stuff way too much. 

jason


----------



## Friadoc

Heads up on my 4e thing:

I'm working on it, still, but I'm also ticked off at WotC at the moment, thus, even though it shouldn't, my focus on 4e is suffering a bit, for it.

I should be more mature than that, truly, but I almost tossed my 4e collection onto eBay, so as to not take a loss, but to be divested of it, too.

However, my head is in a cool place/holding pattern until things play out.

I'm really not that mercurial, but I do have a bit of a temper, at times, and I've been known to cut off my nose, a time or two, to spit my face. But, to be honest, my face was asking for it so much!


----------



## Shayuri

You're not the first person I've seen lately dripping unusual bile vs WotC. 

I think I missed something though, cuz I'm not sure why that is.

...

Why is it?


----------



## Leif

You're not the only one who missed it, Shayuri, but, I also can definitely sympathize, Friadoc.  I do hope that you have a full recovery soon.  (If, that is, you were/are going to let me play in your 4E game.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

wotc has been nothing but a source of much grief for me. that is all that i will say on this matter. (greedy sons of ....)


----------



## Friadoc

Shayuri said:


> You're not the first person I've seen lately dripping unusual bile vs WotC.
> 
> I think I missed something though, cuz I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why is it?




If you go to the 4e forums, look for the thread about WotC and PDFs, and you'll get a fairly good idea of my irkness.

It's all good, though, just grouchy about their methods.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am going to guess that we may be irked about the same thing;

WOTC has pulled back all PDF sales by third parties, like rpg now and piazo, and have become the exclusive source of all core/wotc pdf 's as of 06 April 09.


----------



## industrygothica

I'm going to do something I've never done before: moderate the OOC thread.

Seeing as how these, and other forums are already flooded with news of the pending lawsuits and other sorts of WotC hate-mongering, I think that we should leave that discussion to places better suited.

Obviously I don't mind someone enlightening others of the facts, but personal opinions will need to be put aside in this thread, please.

That's not unreasonable, is it?


-IG


----------



## Leif

Wow, you're a harsh, harsh, taskmaster, IG.  Why, you'd almost think that   this was YOUR game or something, I mean, REALLY! 

 As thou wilt, O Captain, My Captain!


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> I'm going to do something I've never done before: moderate the OOC thread.
> 
> Seeing as how these, and other forums are already flooded with news of the pending lawsuits and other sorts of WotC hate-mongering, I think that we should leave that discussion to places better suited.
> 
> Obviously I don't mind someone enlightening others of the facts, but personal opinions will need to be put aside in this thread, please.
> 
> That's not unreasonable, is it?
> 
> 
> -IG




It's not unreasonable, at all, IG, so no worries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

errr, sorry, and ok. not a problem at all.


----------



## industrygothica

Anybody but me _not_ getting email updates from EN World?

Ya know, on a side note.. I freaking HATE new keyboards.  I'm typo-ing everything, and it's starting to get a bit annoying.  So, if you see something and it reminds you of how uneducated I am, please understand.. 


-IG


----------



## Leif

I'm not getting emails from ENWorld, thank goodness!


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> I'm not getting emails from ENWorld, thank goodness!




That's how I typically know it's time to post something.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc

It's been several days since it worked right for me, so no e-mail notices here, either. It's funny, because just the other day I was getting them dang near instantly.

*laughs*

That always worries me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i have have not been getting e-mail updates for some time. it is a good thing too as i have recently made the aquantnce of a group oof very socialablel gabby-woks. but there will be no names mentioned. (is that ok with you scotley and leif?)


----------



## Scotley

I know that the site was overwhelmed by traffic from slashdot after a link was posted to stories here reguarding the .pdf stuff and lawsuits. It seems that traffic increased dramatically for a few days and the admins cut features to try and improve performance. I'd guess email updates were one of the features cut. I've had them turned off as I am a member of the aforementioned 'very sociable gabby-woks'.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i have have not been getting e-mail updates for some time. it is a good thing too as i have recently made the aquantnce of a group oof very socialablel gabby-woks. but there will be no names mentioned. (is that ok with you scotley and leif?)



Uh, sure, if that's what floats your boat!  When, exactly were you NOT going to mention names? 

and......   gabby-woks??


----------



## Scott DeWar

lets see, what is that phrase?
 'beweere the jabberwokk'?


----------



## Scotley

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
    The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
    The frumious Bandersnatch!"

Unless of course you have a vorpal blade...


----------



## Leif

Especially one that goes "sincker-snack."


----------



## Scott DeWar

and thus the related creatures to the jabberwock is the gabbywocks.


----------



## industrygothica

Ideas abound... there's no telling what one might encounter while bumbling and stumbling in darkened corners better left to the dust and the rats.

Thanks!


-IG


----------



## Leif

Cool idea, DeWar, but let's not give IG any help in creating scary stuff to kill our characters, ok?  He seems to be doing quite well all by his lonesome!


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang it. i just broke my first rule in d and d; never give the dm ideas.


----------



## Leif

Shhh!   Maybe he won't notice?


----------



## industrygothica

Maybe..


----------



## Leif

GULP!  heh heh heh


----------



## jkason

Ugh. Sorry. It didn't occur to me that not getting mails meant that the feature was off. I figured things were just slow like me.  

Posting IC now. 

jason


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> Maybe..






Leif said:


> GULP!  heh heh heh




I'll take that he indeed did not notice!


----------



## industrygothica

Scott DeWar said:


> I'll take that he indeed did not notice!




Yeah, I just figured he was busy... but you're probably right.


-IG


----------



## Scotley

I'll be out of town until Thursday and am not likely to have time for posting. Please NPC Rogash as needed in my absence. It is easier for you, I don't mind if you just assume that we have defeated the Chaos Beast and have discovered the basement entrance while I'm gone...


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Sharyuri, for too much OOC in the IC thread.  In my defense, however, IG started it!  (See IC post 197.)


----------



## Shayuri

It wasn't my intent to single you out specifically, Leif...I just figured when the GM links to the OOC thread in the IC thread, that's a subtle hint.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> It wasn't my intent to single you out specifically, Leif...I just figured when the GM links to the OOC thread in the IC thread, that's a subtle hint.



I didn't take it personally, and I know just how you feel from having a couple of my own IC threads similarly hijacked.  But I felt like your observation merited a response, and I saw no reason why I shouldn't be the one to make that response.   So no harm, no foul.  Oh, and you'd better be careful about sorta being nice!  I'd hate for this new warmth to thaw Talashia's frigid heart! 

(Guess the hint was TOO subtle, IG!   sorry) 

(And what happened to doompocket, anyway??)


----------



## Shayuri

Doompocket remains, as always, a pocket of doom.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Doompocket remains, as always, a pocket of doom.



That's oddly comforting.  

But the 'reminder notation' at the top of Talashia's sheet is missed.  If I had just kept quiet about it, I guess it'd still be there, so I have no one to blame but myself. *snif*


----------



## Leif

Q:  How much doom would a Doompocket pocket if a Doompocket could pocket doom?

A:  About a pocketful

(which, inicidentally, Dr. Spin, would go so well with your pocketful of kryptonite.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

because of leif's perpetual chattieholicism, he needs constant gentle reminders to keep ooc in the ooc thread, contrary to myself whome never needs reminding about being overly chatty.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> because of leif's perpetual chattieholicism, he needs constant gentle reminders to keep ooc in the ooc thread, contrary to myself whome never needs reminding about being overly chatty.



Yes, DeWar, you're the very epitome of pithy.  (Yeah, right!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am also the world's most humble man

and I am quite proud of that, thank you.


----------



## industrygothica

Doompocket?  'splain, please.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri

Hahaha

See what you did, Leif?

It's a nonsense word I had on Talashia's sheet as a placeholder for something real, if I recall right. Leif noticed it at one point and asked about it, so I gave him a nonsense answer, and changed it on the sheet.

It really is much less interesting a story than it sounds like it should be from the word.


----------



## Leif

Oh, sure, Shayuri, blame ME!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Of course you are to blame Leif. I am sure you did *something * today athat requires you to take the blame for. I am just sure of it.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Of course you are to blame Leif. I am sure you did *something * today athat requires you to take the blame for. I am just sure of it.



[sblock=OOC, Putting DeWar firmly in his place....]So be it SD.  Hmmm, I wonder how I should torture Capizzio next? [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc

Hey, folks, just so you know...I'm reading the IC thread and keeping up on stuff, but I'm not posing as much with Buurt because it's in a spot where he'd be more watching his allies back and interacting at a minimum.

If that makes sense.


----------



## industrygothica

Shayuri said:


> Hahaha
> 
> See what you did, Leif?
> 
> It's a nonsense word I had on Talashia's sheet as a placeholder for something real, if I recall right. Leif noticed it at one point and asked about it, so I gave him a nonsense answer, and changed it on the sheet.
> 
> It really is much less interesting a story than it sounds like it should be from the word.




Well, that story certainly doesn't match the imagery I had in my head.  We'll have to fix that now, won't we? 


-IG


----------



## Leif

I don't think I _even_ want to know, IG!


----------



## Friadoc

A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.

While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.

Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.
> 
> While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.



Oh, just tell us the REAL truth Friadoc!  Like you, yourself, just said, you really don't think your posting will be adversely affected at all by this.  That leaves only one reason for this post to be made that I can see:

you


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.
> 
> While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.



Oh, just tell us the REAL truth Friadoc!  Like you, yourself, just said, you really don't think your posting will be adversely affected at all by this.  That leaves only one reason for this post to be made that I can see:

*YOU JUST WANTED TO RUB OUR NOSES IN IT!!*

Guess I can't blame you for that, but I am turning green even as I type this, you, you lucky ...... person.


----------



## Friadoc

Nah, if I wanted to rub your nose in it I would have pointed out how I'm in a game on the 14th that will be ran by Sean K. Reynolds, which will use the final version of the rules. Or I could point out how on the first day of the Con I'll be playing in a game that uses the final version of the Pathfinder rules, yet it's being used for a post-apocalyptic game with James Jacobs running it.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Nah, if I wanted to rub your nose in it I would have pointed out how I'm in a game on the 14th that will be ran by Sean K. Reynolds, which will use the final version of the rules. Or I could point out how on the first day of the Con I'll be playing in a game that uses the final version of the Pathfinder rules, yet it's being used for a post-apocalyptic game with James Jacobs running it.



I can say .... nothing.  All I can do is ache and weep.  Congrats, dude.


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> I can say .... nothing.  All I can do is ache and weep.  Congrats, dude.




*chuckles*

Thanks for the well wishes....and tears.

Muhahahah!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Friadoc said:


> Nah, if I wanted to rub your nose in it I would have pointed out how I'm in a game on the 14th that will be ran by Sean K. Reynolds, which will use the final version of the rules. Or I could point out how on the first day of the Con I'll be playing in a game that uses the final version of the Pathfinder rules, yet it's being used for a post-apocalyptic game with James Jacobs running it.




*sigh, whimper sob, shudder sob whimper*

I feel as though i just had 1 year of life sucked out of me.

*whimper*


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> *chuckles*
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes....and tears.
> 
> Muhahahah!


----------



## Shayuri

So...in the game...I guess we're waiting on an update from IG?


----------



## jkason

I believe so.


----------



## Scotley

I'm back and suitably intrigued at what IG might have in store for Rogash. I would not have objected to Leif running Rogash in my absence and had I been thinking I would have authorized it given that Rogash is off on a tangent with his character.


----------



## Leif

Thanks!  But I'm just happy that I didn't get Rogash into any trouble.  (Yet!)


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, that remains to be seen, but so far he does a pretty good job of getting himself into trouble.


----------



## Leif

True, true, but with a little help from Uulark, there's just no telling what mischief he can locate!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> True, true, but with a little help from Uulark, there's just no telling what mischief he can locate!




I hear that in some languages 'mischief' tralates to a word that is pronounced : Lief


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I hear that in some languages 'mischief' tralates to a word that is pronounced : Lief



Is that so?  There are other languages where 'butthole' sounds just like "DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar

touche'


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> touche'



  Only joking, of course.  You know I luvs ya!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe i should have posed "toosh e'"?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe i should have posed "toosh e'"?



Ok, maybe I DON'T like you, ya little s***!


----------



## Leif

I just got the crossbow data onto Uulark's sheet.  Man!!  He should have been using missile weapons since the GET-GO!  What a fool I've been!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Ok, maybe I DON'T like you, ya little s***!





*double checks to ensure this is the ooc thread*

at 250 lbs, that is big S***, thank you very much


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *double checks to ensure this is the ooc thread*
> at 250 lbs, that is big S***, thank you very much



And how tall did you say that you were?  4'6" wasn't it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> And how tall did you say that you were?  4'6" wasn't it?



 5' 10" ish


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> 5' 10" ish



Well, then, relatively speaking, your not nearly as big as you would be if you were, say, 4'6" as I suggested.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is just one scare vision. It reminds me of when I weighed 290+ lbs at a really bad diabetes time.

a scary vision would be my older brother at 6 inces taller and weighs like 325 lbs....

and scarier then that is our baby sister can pick him up.


----------



## Leif

Words fail me, man.


----------



## Friadoc

Well, folks, I'm heading out to PaizoCon in 7 hours, so I won't be checking in for at least 15 or so hours...plus, well, the con will have me, too.

Anyhow, I give permission to the team to run Buurt, either as a group or by picking a proxy, as I trust you all.

Plus, if you kill me...I'll just make another PC and keep playing, since I like gaming with you fre...folks. 

Laters!


----------



## Leif

Did he almost call us "friends?"  Or "freaks?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would rather not dwell on that, thank you.


----------



## Leif

Yes, that's probably for the best.


----------



## Scotley

I try not to think too much about it. But since he did give us free reign, I think Burrt needs a new tattoo. Something suitably embarrassing...


----------



## Leif

Oh, absolutely!  How about a naked goblin wench?


----------



## Scott DeWar

with "MOM" written over the top?!


----------



## Leif

hehehe, who but a goblin would have a tattoo of his naked mother?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sharuri has bumped with 4 pings in the IC thread, so I have PMed the dm and given my e-mail to him to see what is going on. I will keep everyone updated as to what is going on.

David

as to leif's comment:
as wrong as that thought is, I must say that you are right about goblins.


----------



## Scott DeWar

update as promised:

I got an almost immediate response!

He kind lost track of time. there will be an update ic he promissed.


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> hehehe, who but a goblin would have a tattoo of his naked mother?





Scott DeWar said:


> as to leif's comment:
> as wrong as that thought is, I must say that you are right about goblins.



Yes, even orcs and ogres shun such behavior.  Now gnollls, ahh, not so much....


Scott DeWar said:


> update as promised:
> I got an almost immediate response!
> He kind lost track of time. there will be an update ic he promissed.



Why were you silly people even worried?  It's the *Great IG*, after all!  I knew he wouldn't desert us!


----------



## industrygothica

Just to remind you of a promise I made to you guys some time ago:

It may be a while between posts sometimes, but unless something just totally unforeseen happens, I will not just drop this game without telling you guys.  I can't say that I'll never end it, but you will most certainly have notice if I do.  I do not like gaming with people who just vanish without notice, and I will most certainly not do it myself if I can help it.

I think most of you have my email address, so you know how to reach me if you get too worried.


-IG


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the reassurance IG. As a long long term player in the game I had no concerns, but given the behavior of so many DM's and players here folks do get nervous.


----------



## Leif

The only way that I'll leave is if Scotley leaves.  So get to sucking up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

er, um, I , uh, wasn't , uh worried , uh , at all. um, nope, not the least little bit. uh, you guys do belive me, right?


----------



## Leif

There, there, DeWar.  Everything is gonna be OK.  Daddy IG's got you now.  Shhhhhhhh, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*whimper sniff pout sniff whimper*


----------



## Leif

Leif/Uulark will be unavailable from this coming Sundayafternoon/evening through Tuesday night.  So go easy on 'em, IG, the cleric will be out-of-pocket.   I would tell you to NPC him, but I think that they'd prefer a moratorium on damage infliction.


----------



## Leif

(I'm back, BTW. *ahem*)  (please resume the torture and mayhem)

No sweatness, IG!  Take your time and make sure the post is up to your usual quality.  We're not going anywhere.  Most of us, at least.  Hey, back there!  SIT DOWN Shayuri!!


----------



## Leif

What DeWar said!  (In IC.)


----------



## Leif

IG, to repost an image that you've already attached to a post in the same thread, you first have to find and remove the first image posted.  (Which probably won't matter much, if it was very long ago at all.)  Alternatively, you can just give the new image a different name.   (At least, I think I've done that successfully before?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey IG, I hope you are finding the slower post rate to your liking. I am kinda liking the relaxed game myself.

Jkson:
re- 







jkason said:


> Shai bites his lip, eyeing both the guards and Talashia, not sure which he's more nervous of.




be most afraid of Talashia. Absolutely! when she doesn't get her way....wow. My character being her brother would know allll about her tempertantrums. being an older brother with two sister,Well she isn't much different then they! 

nothun but meaness. Female temper tantrums are the _*WORST THING!!*_

truely. fear her. not the guards.


----------



## Leif

And I'm DEFINITELY liking the fact that Uulark and Rogash haven't been killed by the chaos beast yet!  (Sort of a slow, lingering death, wouldn't you say? )


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> And I'm DEFINITELY liking the fact that Uulark and Rogash haven't been killed by the chaos beast yet!  (Sort of a slow, lingering death, wouldn't you say? )




Not to but in on the part of the adventure Shai's not present for, but didn't the priest give us a few scrolls of Restoration (which cures Chaos Beastie cursing on people)? I would have assumed we'd leave them with our cleric, since he's the only one who can cast them? (Druids only have Lesser Restoration on their spell list, so I don't think Shai can use them). 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> Not to but in on the part of the adventure Shai's not present for, but didn't the priest give us a few scrolls of Restoration (which cures Chaos Beastie cursing on people)? I would have assumed we'd leave them with our cleric, since he's the only one who can cast them? (Druids only have Lesser Restoration on their spell list, so I don't think Shai can use them).
> jason



By all means, Jason, BUTT IN, BUTT IN!!!  I don't recall any such scrolls that Uulark has, offhand, but I'll check.

UPDATE:  There are no such scrolls on Uulark's sheet.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> By all means, Jason, BUTT IN, BUTT IN!!!  I don't recall any such scrolls that Uulark has, offhand, but I'll check.
> 
> UPDATE:  There are no such scrolls on Uulark's sheet.




Okay, I found this post with our loot after we dug through the wizard's residence (and had the chaos run-in previous to your current one), just before we went to the magistrate, etc. And I'm fairly certain we didn't use the scrolls / sell them off, though I fully admit I didn't re-read everything from that post to now. If that's the case, there are at least two Restorations to be used. 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:


> Okay, I found this post with our loot after we dug through the wizard's residence (and had the chaos run-in previous to your current one), just before we went to the magistrate, etc. And I'm fairly certain we didn't use the scrolls / sell them off, though I fully admit I didn't re-read everything from that post to now. If that's the case, there are at least two Restorations to be used.
> 
> jason



The only question that remains, then, is: WHERE ARE THESE SCROLLS??


----------



## Scotley

Good question indeed, I was already pondering a successor to Rogash.


----------



## Leif

You gonna play the cleric this time around, Scotley??


----------



## Scotley

Assuming we don't come up with a scroll in time, then yes, I think a Cleric with the Law domain is the way to go.


----------



## Shayuri

I think we did liquidate some of the alchemist's treasure haul. Potions and scrolls.

However, we kept a fair amount too. And I'm dead on sure we kept anything with the word Restoration on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If that priest did indeed give some restoration scrolls, then i am exceedingly sure we would give to the only divine caster who could use them!


----------



## Leif

That's great, and much appreciated, but the fact remains that I don't remember us getting any such scrolls, and there are certainly none on Uulark's sheet.


----------



## Shayuri

We got them right after we talked to the mayor, if I recall right. I assumed Uulark would be the one to have them.

Go ahead and add 'em on. IG will nuke us if he disapproves.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:


> That's great, and much appreciated, but the fact remains that I don't remember us getting any such scrolls, and there are certainly none on Uulark's sheet.




I dug through several pages around the date of the original linked post, in both OOC and IC, and came up with these relevant links:

Uulark offers to take the divine scrolls:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...e-left-behind-chapter-2-a-51.html#post4653211

Talashia says we'll sell anything we sell after talking to the magistrate:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...e-left-behind-chapter-2-a-51.html#post4655994

Discussion of divvying scrolls between Shai and Uulark (a couple posts long):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...cas-those-left-behind-ooc-46.html#post4653499


There's probably more, but that should be plenty of reference points if someone wants to do more digging.

In any case, it looks like all that really happened is that the scrolls just never wound up added to any sheets, but I think it's clear that 1) we have them and 2) it'd be really silly if the group going to the sewers hadn't taken them with. Like Shayuri said, IG can nix it if he prefers, but I think it's probably reasonable to think the scrolls are with Uulark.

jason


----------



## Leif

The only indication I can find of how many scrolls there were is "at least two."  So how many is that, you know, in NUMBERS?  Are we assuming that Uulark has one and Shai has one?

Oh, and Shay,

You say that IG might nuke US, but according to your plan, I'LL be the only one doing anything worthy of being nuked.  Nice.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Being as 'to be nuked' is such a reletive term, I would have to say that we should simply roll with the inter-continental ballistic missles (or punches, if you prefer) and not worry as toho manny. He (industry Gotica) might have left it open as to the actual numb3rs so we would not have to worry at all!

So In summery: just roll with the  thermal nuclear explosive divices that will be thrown by IG.


----------



## Leif

So if I'm reading between your lines correctly, what you're saying is, use a _Restoration_ scroll whenever one is needed, and just assume that the Bottomless Scrollcase keeps on generating as many as we need for the rest of the adventure?  Hmmm, works for me!  Think IG'll buy it?


----------



## Scotley

Don't worry one scroll should be plenty. Rogash has learned his lesson about getting within reach of a chaos beast and it will be his mission in life to share that knowledge with his friends.


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> The only question that remains, then, is: WHERE ARE THESE SCROLLS??




I think it's safe to say that Uulark has them.



Leif said:


> So if I'm reading between your lines correctly, what you're saying is, use a _Restoration_ scroll whenever one is needed, and just assume that the Bottomless Scrollcase keeps on generating as many as we need for the rest of the adventure?  Hmmm, works for me!  Think IG'll buy it?




He might.  You should try it and see.  Otherwise, you might assume that there are two restoration spells wrapped up in that pile of scrolls somewhere.


----------



## Leif




----------



## industrygothica

FYI: I've got to ship my computer off to HP for repairs within the next few days, by Monday at the latest.  It could take up to two weeks to get back, so they say.  My recent luck suggests that it'll take much longer than that, but we'll see.  Regardless, when I go AWOL here in a few days, you'll know why.  I shall return though, do not fret.


----------



## Shayuri

Mew. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I reeeeeeely appreciate the update. I have seen too many dms here just dissappear. My hat is truely off to you sir.

*bows respectfully*

plop!

oops, dropped my hat.


----------



## Leif

See you soon, hopefully, IG.  Best wishes for a successful outcome and all that stuff.

Oh, and  thanks for advancing the chaos beast combat!  Uulark really, really appreciates it!  (And I do too, of course.)


----------



## jkason

I shall send good computer karma your way. Hope the fix is fast.


----------



## Friadoc

Best of luck; may all be smoothly done, qualitatively worked, and back to you with much alacrity.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*gasp* friadoc! such language!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *gasp* friadoc! such language!



????  You don't like english?


----------



## Scotley

industrygothica said:


> FYI: I've got to ship my computer off to HP for repairs within the next few days, by Monday at the latest.  It could take up to two weeks to get back, so they say.  My recent luck suggests that it'll take much longer than that, but we'll see.  Regardless, when I go AWOL here in a few days, you'll know why.  I shall return though, do not fret.




I had a similar problem with my HP laptop at the office. They actually did return in a timely manner and properly repaired--the motherboard had to be replaced after the wireless lan went bad. Of course the left the battery out of it when they sent it back, but after a couple of calls and a couple of days that came back too. Good luck!


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:


> I had a similar problem with my HP laptop at the office. They actually did return in a timely manner and properly repaired--the motherboard had to be replaced after the wireless lan went bad. Of course the left the battery out of it when they sent it back, but after a couple of calls and a couple of days that came back too. Good luck!




They're only replacing the DVD drive on my desktop, so it shouldn't be anything too complicated.

I hope.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is a bump


----------



## industrygothica

I'm visiting my mother today, so I have the chance to check in a bit.  My computer is still out, but hopefully it'll be back next week.  Please don't think I've forgotten about you, because I haven't.


-IG


----------



## Leif

No worries, IG, hope everything is ok with the home folks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

industrygothica said:


> I'm visiting my mother today, so I have the chance to check in a bit.  My computer is still out, but hopefully it'll be back next week.  Please don't think I've forgotten about you, because I haven't.
> 
> 
> -IG




We Know You haven't. I just did the bump to keep the location off the third page.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar in IC said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> second i would like to say that i am not even thinking of what that dog , er wolf, is doing. that was just wrong to try and put that mental picture in my already warped mind!



In case you have not yet seen enough evidence of this, IG, kindly allow me to vouch for his being MASSIVELY warped!   (But pretty darned fun to have around, nonetheless!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> In case you have not yet seen enough evidence of this, IG, kindly allow me to vouch for his being MASSIVELY warped!   (But pretty darned fun to have around, nonetheless!)



hey! I resemble that re- ,er I mean represent that... aw, never mind.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc -- Very cool "thought balloons" that you used for Buurt!  Great idea!


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> Friadoc -- Very cool "thought balloons" that you used for Buurt!  Great idea!




Thanks. Sadly, back in the day, I use to play on a lot of text-based RPGs and that's where I picked up the balloons. It works out nicely enough.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Thanks. Sadly, back in the day, I use to play on a lot of text-based RPGs and that's where I picked up the balloons. It works out nicely enough.



I think it works GREAT!  And why "sadly"?  Because you no longer play in that many, or was it sad while you were playing??


----------



## Friadoc

Leif said:


> I think it works GREAT!  And why "sadly"?  Because you no longer play in that many, or was it sad while you were playing??




Sadly because, in hindsight, much of what I did on those games amounted to nothing. It was the equivalent of writing novels and then deleting them, as games fold like crazy or have insipid power struggles that cause other issues.

While I prefer face-to-face gaming, at least with a message board, or other play by post format, it feels more social and part of something. It's all good, though, live and learn.

I'd sooner add more play by post sessions than go back to one of the previous places I played, with rare exception, as they mostly suck in reflection.


----------



## Leif

Friadoc said:


> Sadly because, in hindsight, much of what I did on those games amounted to nothing. It was the equivalent of writing novels and then deleting them, as games fold like crazy or have insipid power struggles that cause other issues.



That's truly a shame.  I have come to relish play-by-post even more than some of the face-to-face games of my past.  Even so, I still have a ravenous hunger for a face-to-face game.  *sigh*  Maybe someday....


----------



## Scotley

I'm working on your late October face to face gaming fix!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I'm working on your late October face to face gaming fix!



And it's very much appreciated, too, let me tell you!  But I do want more.  I want some face-to-face DMing time, too!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> And it's very much appreciated, too, let me tell you!  But I do want more.  I want some face-to-face DMing time, too!




I'm up for that too! Leifcon!!!!


----------



## Leif

It looks like all of my proposed dates for Leifcon2009 have been nixed, mostly by Mowgli!   I'm thinking now that if there is to be a LeifCon2009, it will have to be in early December, the second weekend, 11-13.  Let me go ahead and float that trial baloon, so someone can shoot it down quickly and painlessly.  Of course, this is totally the wrong thread for this, so...


----------



## Leif

IG to Leif in IC said:
			
		

> Oh, you've given me a wonderful idea! Thank you so very much; this should get things moving along nicely...



Why, oh why, am I mortally terrified by this statement?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, what did you just do? *shudder*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, what did you just do? *shudder*



I have this disturbing feeling that we'll find out all too soon.


----------



## industrygothica

Oh, you guys are just being paranoid.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Oh, you guys are just being paranoid.



Can you really blame us, Oh Bleeding-Eyeball-as-my-Avatar???


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Can you really blame us, Oh Bleeding-Eyeball-as-my-Avatar???




Yes.


----------



## Scotley

You aren't being paranoid if the DM really is out to get you.


----------



## Leif

Guess we'll have to wait and see the outcome of Rogash's and Uulark's current 'footrace' before we know for sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> You aren't being paranoid if the DM really is out to get you.




daarn. you beat me to it.


----------



## industrygothica

Scotley said:


> You aren't being paranoid if the DM really is out to get you.




This is true...


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> You aren't being paranoid if the DM really is out to get you.





industrygothica said:


> This is true...



Is that supposed to make me feel better?


----------



## industrygothica

Leif said:


> Is that supposed to make me feel better?




Depends.  Define "feeling better."


----------



## Friadoc

industrygothica said:


> Depends.  Define "feeling better."




I'm sorry, IG, but you were suppose to asks Leif, "Baby, why do you make me hit you? You know how it hurts me to do that to you, right?"


----------



## Leif

lmao!

Ok, for the record, I'll take being physically abused by the DM.  I will not, however, under any circumstances, be his beeatch.


----------



## industrygothica

IC update is up.  Sorry for the delay, but I was trying to come up with something unique to get the party back together, and I thought it might be fun to take a look at everything from a slightly different perspective, but still give you a clue as to what's going on.


-IG


----------



## Leif

Bravo, IG!  Very nicely done, if it does leave Uulark a bit cold.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oooooo... now I have to go look!


----------



## Leif

We're going to have the ENTIRE party together in ONE place soon!  I'm happy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but I wonder what is he casting?


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

Can I call a time out? Not an IC time out, but a sort of...I dunno, OOC time out.

I've sort of lost track of what we're doing and why.

I get that the white plumed man is a Person of Interest, due partially to his role in torturing our buddy to death, and partially to his murkier role in doing something bad with people in a tavern or something (that was all before I joined). I'm just trying to get a handle on the situation from an IC perspective. Trying to get it straight what Talashia knows, so I can decide why she's still involved.

Strictly speaking, her interest in this town ended the moment she did the ritual to bind Shazi.  As of then, she's been here largely because of her brother's involvement, and out of a vague sense of "I don't want to just let a whole town be overrun by chaos beasts."

I'm looking for something meatier to sink her fangs into, as far as motivations go.


----------



## jkason

I'm going to throw everything I know out, not sure precisely what would specifically appeal to Talashia, but here we go:

* The inn stuff is probably only of real import to Shai, but an innkeeper and his daughter (as well as the underworld person to whom they owed a debt) have all disappeared, partially because Shai and the original party failed to return in time (at least, that's how Shai sees it). I think that's about all the detail Talashia knows on that score.

* White Plume seems to be the 'next runner up' in underworlding after the original guy disappeared (and he was the last person who 'had' the daughter), so he's connected in a circumstantial way to that plot. He's also attached to the drawing and quartering of a former party member, and Scotley's character was abused by him as a part of the underground fighting. 

* The Chaos beasts seem to be the result of something going Horribly Wrong at the alchemist's lab. We also know there was something that looked like a room decorated by bodies back at that lab, which we boarded up and hoped for the best on.

* Our visit to the magistrate revealed that he was also connected to White Plume, but more importantly that he was doing Something Underground. It doesn't look like it's directly connected to the Chaos Beasts, but we don't know. 

I think we've really just been trying to provide the proof to him that they exist, since I think we were trying to 'hand off' the Chaos Beast problem. Depending on if we survive this, we may finally have that proof? 

Shai still wants to absolve himself by finding the innkeeper and his daughter (or proof that they've been goo'd by the beasts), but he's probably the only one. And I think I've established character-wise that he tends to lend authority to stronger personalities. So it probably wouldn't take much for Talashia to convince him that the innkeeper and the daughter can't possibly have survived, etc. 

Not sure if any of that helps, but it's what I know of, at least for now.

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> I'm going to throw everything I know out, not sure precisely what would specifically appeal to Talashia, but here we go:
> 
> * The inn stuff is probably only of real import to Shai, but an innkeeper and his daughter (as well as the underworld person to whom they owed a debt) have all disappeared, partially because Shai and the original party failed to return in time (at least, that's how Shai sees it). I think that's about all the detail Talashia knows on that score.
> 
> * White Plume seems to be the 'next runner up' in underworlding after the original guy disappeared (and he was the last person who 'had' the daughter), so he's connected in a circumstantial way to that plot. He's also attached to the drawing and quartering of a former party member, and Scotley's character was abused by him as a part of the underground fighting.
> 
> * The Chaos beasts seem to be the result of something going Horribly Wrong at the alchemist's lab. We also know there was something that looked like a room decorated by bodies back at that lab, which we boarded up and hoped for the best on.
> 
> * Our visit to the magistrate revealed that he was also connected to White Plume, but more importantly that he was doing Something Underground. It doesn't look like it's directly connected to the Chaos Beasts, but we don't know.
> 
> I think we've really just been trying to provide the proof to him that they exist, since I think we were trying to 'hand off' the Chaos Beast problem. Depending on if we survive this, we may finally have that proof?
> 
> Shai still wants to absolve himself by finding the innkeeper and his daughter (or proof that they've been goo'd by the beasts), but he's probably the only one. And I think I've established character-wise that he tends to lend authority to stronger personalities. So it probably wouldn't take much for Talashia to convince him that the innkeeper and the daughter can't possibly have survived, etc.
> 
> Not sure if any of that helps, but it's what I know of, at least for now.
> 
> jason





that pretty much sums it up, really.  You've got several different seeds there to work with, and you're free to pursue any/all/none of them.

Take a vote if you want.  Stay and fight chaos beasts (if there are any more); figure out white-plume's plot; find Vardi and Loddie; or skip town and find something that more directly involves the current party as a whole.  I think I can accommodate whatever you decide, though I've given up any attempt at predicting what you'll do a long time ago...


-IG


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> Take a vote if you want.  Stay and fight chaos beasts (if there are any more); figure out white-plume's plot; find Vardi and Loddie; or skip town and find something that more directly involves the current party as a whole.  I think I can accommodate whatever you decide, though I've given up any attempt at predicting what you'll do a long time ago...



Ok, since you ask --  My vote is that we work on both figuring out White Plume's plot and finding Vardi and Loddie (even though Uulark has no idea who they are).  I also vote that we take GREAT PAINS to stay AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE from any and all chaos beasts!


----------



## Scott DeWar

as Leif on A and B, but we need to vanquish the chaos beasts too, just from a distance.


----------



## Friadoc

As maybe be obvious, Buurt goes with the flow, more often than naught, as it's his current way. More so since he really, really doesn't care much for this town right now, as it seems to be just a lousy place with no spine to better its self.

Thus, why he's been following the party's choices, instead of making his own, as he feels he's just a slight bit bitter.

So, as with Leif and Scottley, A&B with knowledge that, if not for the good of the city, then for Oerth, the chaos beasties need be put down.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, Rogash has been too up close and personal with the Chaos Beasts to let the run rampant around the city. And he's still got a beef with White Plume. Don't forget the execution of our former party member too.


----------



## industrygothica

As long as you guys are sure.  I'm sure there's a ship sailing out of port somewhere tonight, and a shifty-looking captain with a lazy eye more than willing to let you travel along through the foggy mists.... for a price, no doubt.

But I digress... chaos beasts it is.

That being said, I'm not sure if I've told you that I'm smack in the middle of moving yet again, so posting will be sparse until we're done and have internet up at the new house.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

Just don't drop your computer in the process of moving, plz. Otherwise pack/move/unpack with all the time you need.


----------



## industrygothica

A small IC update is up.  Sorry for taking so long.

On another topic:  Some of you may have heard me talk about the world of Ansium, a homebrew setting created by the people over at the Cartographer's Guild.  The world is constantly growing and changing, but interest has waned a bit over the last few months.  In an effort to keep interest alive, I started a 4e game set in the portion of Ansuim that I designed and mapped, The Witchlight Strand.  Our party of 5 has now become a party of 4, and I was wondering if one of you might want to fill the empty spot--a defender or leader role, I believe.  There has only been one combat encounter to get everyone introduced, and the party has only just now accepted "the job," so it's an excellent time to get in if you're interested.

For now, the game is hosted off-site, on my personal web page, and is every bit as slow-moving as this one.  I think I'm going to try to convince them to let me transfer it all here to enworld though, because I really hate the forum software that I'm using.

Let me know if you're interested.


-IG


----------



## Scott DeWar

IG is back! Wahoo!! but sorry, not intersted in 4E, maybe leif or scotley?


----------



## jkason

I'd be more than interested in more games with you at the helm, but I have yet to even look at anything 4E, and I'm unlikely to have the funds to get even a core rulebook for a while yet. Since 4E doesn't have the SRD that the previous edition does, then, I'm afraid I wouldn't be any use to you. 

jason


----------



## Leif

Another 4E game??  With a Cleric slot??
So far, every 4E character I've played has been a cleric, and, oddly enough, that's been by choice.  I'm already playing/DMing two 4E games, though, so I'll give Scotley the right of first refusal, but if he declines please, please, please count me in for another cleric! 

[ What in tarnation is that weird thing just below this post???  We've been invaded by the ads again!  And I thought that we paying members were supposed to be able to turn the ads off!]

FYI, IG --  You're quite a bit over the recommended 1000 post maximum for this thread....


----------



## industrygothica

You can play whatever you want.  It was a Paladin (defender) that left, but there is another in the party in the form of a human fighter.  There is already a cleric, but I'm sure no one will scoff at double the healing.

I'll work on a new OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley

Go for it man. As much as I'd like to get into another of IG's games (and the title is very intriguing), I'm really too busy for the games I'm in now. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Leif

industrygothica said:


> You can play whatever you want.  It was a Paladin (defender) that left, but there is another in the party in the form of a human fighter.  There is already a cleric, but I'm sure no one will scoff at double the healing.
> 
> I'll work on a new OOC thread.





Scotley said:


> Go for it man. As much as I'd like to get into another of IG's games (and the title is very intriguing), I'm really too busy for the games I'm in now. Thanks for thinking of us.



Actually, IG, I am in the same shape as Scotley as far as not really having the time for another game.  However, I've just been looking over the books, and, if I was going to play, I'd go for a human or elf Druid.  No, scratch that, make it a Deva something-or-other.


----------



## industrygothica

The spot will be open for any character type until filled, if any of you change your mind.


-IG


----------



## jkason

My 'distracted by shiny objects' is kicking in again, so I can't remember: are there useful remains of the half-chaosed kobold still around?

jason


----------



## industrygothica

jkason said:


> My 'distracted by shiny objects' is kicking in again, so I can't remember: are there useful remains of the half-chaosed kobold still around?
> 
> jason




There are remains, though I don't know how useful they'll be.  One way to find out, I suppose!


----------



## industrygothica

New OOC thread.


----------

